# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Κοινωνική φοβία.

## Joker

Γειά σας παιδιά. Πάσχω απο κοινωνική φοβία και θέλω να βρω άλλα άτομα με αυτή την πάθηση, για να ανταλλάξουμε εμπειρίες και για αλληλουποστήριξη. Θα ήθελα περισσότερο, να γνωρίσω άτομα από κοντά, γιατί κακά τα ψέματα το internet είναι κάπως απρόσωπο. 

Θα ήθελα πολύ, εν τέλει, να γίνει ένα meeting στην θεσσαλονίκη για αυτόν τον σκοπό.

----------


## Black Rose

Καλως ηρθες JOker!

το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο. Μια συζητηση εδω θα μας βοηθουσε όλους και πιστεύω και εσένα. ΑΠο την άλλη μπορεις να επιδιώξεις συμμετοχή σε κάποια ομάδα στη Θεσσαλονίκη. 

Λοιπον, πες μας πως ακριβώς εκφράζονται οι φοβίες σου?

----------


## Joker

Γειά σου Rose. Είδα και το e-mail που μου έστειλες.

Έχω κοινωνική φοβία εδώ και 7 χρόνια υποθέτω, δηλαδή από τις αρχές λυκείου. Αν και από όσο με θυμάμαι ήμουν εξαιρετικά ντροπαλός, αλλά παρ\&#039;όλα αυτά έβρισκα διάφορους τρόπους να μην το δείχνω, να είμαι συμπαθής και να έχω πολλούς φίλους, χωρίς να είμαι βέβαια και υπόδειγμα κοινωνικού ανθρώπου. 

Αυτή η πάθηση μου φένεται πως έφτασε στο απώγειο της τον πρώτο χρόνο φοίτησης στη σχολή που είμαι, εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Τα συμπτώματα δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρά ώστε να με αναγκάζει να μένω στο σπίτι π.χ. αλλά έχω σχεδόν συνεχώς την εμμονή ότι όλοι με κρίνουν αρνητικά και οτι συνεχώς η προσοχή όλων είναι στραμμένη πάνω μου. Μπορώ να πηγαίνω σε μέρη που συχνάζει πολύς κόσμος όμως είναι κάτι που προτιμώ να αποφεύγω και δεν μπορώ ποτέ να είμια εντελώς χαλαρός σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Έχω κάνει 6μηνη θεραπεία με Ladose
(ήπια αντικαταθλιπτικά/αντιαγχωτικά) και παράλληλη γνωσιακή - συμπεριφορική θεραπεία χωρίς όμως να θεραπευθώ τελίως. 

Θέλω να γνωρίσω άτομα με την ίδια πάθηση για να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις. Πιστεύω ότι μεταξύ μας θα καταλαβαινόμαστε. Αν κανονιζόταν και ένα γενικό meeting e-psychology στην Θεσσαλονίκη δεν θα έλεγα όχι :Smile: 

Επιπλέον πάρτε αυτό:
http://www.angelfire.com/comics/sp-phunnies/images/SPINST.gif
και αυτό:
http://www.angelfire.com/comics/sp-phunnies/images/OSPSG.gif

----------


## nikigirl18

γεια σου joker εχω κ εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με σενα.βεβαια δεν εχω παει σε καποιον ειδικο ομωσ η συμπεριφορα μου αυτο μου δειχνει.να φανταστεις προτιμω πολλες φορες να μενω μονη μου για να μην χρειαζεται να μιλαω με αλλους

----------


## Joker

Γειά σας παιδιά. Χαίρομαι που απαντήσατε. Στην αρχή απογοητεύτηκα κάπως, αφού κάνατε σχεδόν ένα μήνα μέχρι να απαντήσει κάποιος. :P

Danay, το Ladose το έχω κόψει εδώ και καιρό. Όντως δεν είχε σημαντική δράση αλλά ούτε και παρενέργειες παρατήρησα. Βλέπεις υπνηλία είχα πάντα ή τουλάχιστον έτσι μου φένεται...χμ.

Αλέξη, όχι δεν είχα καμιά τραυματική εμπειρία. Η σχέση μου με τους γονείς μου και με τους άλλους ήταν πολύ καλή και τώρα που τους έχω πει για αυτό που έχω, με στηρίζουν.  :Smile:  Δεν ξέρω πως να το εξηγήσω. Απλά ήμουν πάντα ντροπαλός και μαζεμένος και κάπου στην εφηβεία επειδή υπήρχαν οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες, αναπτύχθηκε η φοβία σταδιακά και χειροτέρευε με τον καιρό.

Niki, δεν είναι και παράξενο αυτό που λες ούτε και ασυνήθιστο. Τι φοβάσαι δηλαδή συγκεκριμένα; Ακόμα και σε μας ο καθένας φοβάται κάτι διαφορετικό πιο πολύ. Π.χ. μερικοί φοβούνται πιο πολύ να τρώνε μπροστά σε κόσμο ή να γράφουν ή να περπατάνε σε μέρος με πολύ κόσμο και μερικούς μπορεί κάποιο από αυτά να μην τους ενοχλεί καθόλου ενώ κάτι άλλο πάρα πολύ. Εγώ φοβάμαι όλα τα παραπάνω σε κάποιο βαθμό αλλά όσο πιο πολύ τα κάνεις, τόσο πιο πολύ τα συνηθίζεις στο τέλος. :Wink: 

ʼγγελος

----------


## Joker

Πάντως αν δεν φτάνεις στο σημείο να παθαίνεις κρίση πανικού ή να αγχώνεσαι υπερβολικά δεν είσαι τόσο άσχημα όσο εγώ. Αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει ήδη, το πρόβλημα πίσω από την φοβία αυτή είναι η χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση.

----------


## nikigirl18

γεια σου Αγγελε.κριση πανικου μου εχει τυχει να παθω 2-3 φορες μεχρι τωρα.δεν πιστευω οτι εχω χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες οταν ειμαι με αλλους κατι σαν να με κραταει κ δεν μπορω να ειμαι ο ευατος μου

----------


## gus1973

Γειά σας παιδιά. Πάσχω και εγώ από κοινωνική φοβία. Τα έντονα προβλήματα ξεκίνησαν πριν από 5 χρόνια, με έντονο άγχος και κρίσεις πανικού. 

Κοιτάζοντας πίσω, με αφορμή τις περιπέτειες των τελευταίων ετών, διαπίστωσα ότι τα συμπτώματα της κοινωνικής φοβίας εμφανίστηκαν για πρώτη φορά σε ηλικία 16 ετών όταν κλήθηκα από την καθηγήτρια στο σχολείο να πω μάθημα. Η φωνή μου έτρεμε και ένιωθα ότι ήμουν το επίκεντρο της προσοχής. Το παράξενο είναι ότι τα προηγούμενα χρόνια δεν είχα εμφανίσει παρόμοια συμπτώματα. Ήμουν γενικά ντροπαλός, καλός μαθητής και μπορώ να πω ότι ήθελα να εκφράζω τις απόψεις μου μπροστά σε μεγάλο κοινό ώστε να επιδεικνύομαι και να αποκομίζω τα εύσημα. Στα επόμενα χρόνια εμφανίζονταν σποραδικά το ίδιο φαινόμενο αλλά μόνο σε επιλεγμένες περιπτώσεις. Για παράδειγμα, μετά το γεγονός που ανέφερα παραπάνω συνέχιζα να λέω μάθημα (με έναν μικρό \&quot;κόμπο\&quot; στην αρχή για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα), αλλά μετά από κάποιους μήνες, στο φροντιστήριο με συγκεκριμένη καθηγήτρια τα συμπτώματα επέστρεψαν.

Από τότε έχουν περάσει 16 χρόνια. Τα συμπτώματα εμφανίζονταν σποραδικά τα προηγούμενα χρόνια και εντάθηκαν όταν η δουλειά μου απαιτούσε να κάνω παρουσιάσεις.Στην παρουσίαση κάποιας σημαντικής εργασίας, για 2 με 3 λεπτά η φωνή μου έτρεμε και είχα ξεχάσει τι θέλω να πω. Βέβαια η όλη παρουσίαση ήταν 25 λεπτά στα περισσότερα των οποίων ήμουν άψογος. Ένιωσα πολύ άσχημα και ενώ στο τέλος με πλησίαζαν για συγχαρητήρια ένιωθα μεγάλη ντροπή και βασανιζόμουν για χρόνια όταν ανακαλούσα το γεγονός στη μνήμη μου.

Τον περασμένο μήνα, παρεβρέθηκα σε σεμινάριο όπου προσπαθούσα να κρυφτώ, ενώ όταν ο εισηγητής ζητούσε να συστηθούμε, ένιωθα έντονη ταχυπαλμία και απλά έλεγα το όνομα μου γρήγορα και με τρεμάμενη φωνή.

Θα αναφέρω και άλλες εμπειρίες μου, τώρα που γνωριστήκαμε.
Ποιές οι δικές σας εμπειρίες ; πως το αντιμετωπίζετε ;

----------


## Joker

Γειά σου gus καλώς ήρθες.

Εσύ παρουσιάζεις συμπτώματα δηλαδή μόνο όταν έχεις να κάνεις κάποια παρουσίαση ή πρέπει να μιλήσεις σε μεγάλο κοινό; Αν είναι έτσι φένεται ότι έχεις ειδική κοινωνική φοβία και όχι γενική, να φοβάσαι δηλάδη διάφορες κοινωνικές καταστάσεις. Μπορείς να πεις δηλαδή ότι είσαι τυχερός κατά κάποιον τρόπο.

Social Phobia
Εδώ είναι ένα λινκ στα αγγλικά βέβαια που δείχνει τις 2 κατηγορίες κοινωνικής φοβίας.

Και εδώ βάζω και ένα λινκ με διάσημους που είχαν κοινωνική φοβία στο παρελθόν...
Famous People

----------


## tessa

[quote]_Originally posted by Danay_
ʼμα θέλεις το καλό σου και μία συμβούλη από μία άγνωστη κοπέλα...
Στάματα το Ladose !!!!!!!!!!!!
plz ...

Δαναη καλο θα ηταν να μην προτρεπεις σε τετοιου ειδους ενεργειες ατομα τα οποια εχουν χορηγηθει καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη χωρις να μπορεις να εγγυηθεις για τις συνεπειες της διακοπης - αυτο γινεται κατοπιν συνενοησης με το γιατρο η ειδικο που εχει χορηγησει το φαρμακο-


Το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο από ότι έχω διαβάσει το δίνουν σε ηλικιωμένους ανθρώπους (υποτίθεται ως αντιαγχολιτικό) για να μην αγχώνονται όμως θα έχεις διαπιστώσει άν παίρνεις αυτή την χορήγηση αρκετό καιρό πως δεν σε οφελεί γιατί δεν μειώνει το άγχος .... 

Το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο δεν ειναι για το αγχος ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικο με αποτελεσματικοτητα στις αγχωδεις διαταραχες και χορηγειται σε ολες τις ηλικιες κυριως σε συναισθηματικες διαταραχες, βουλιμια και ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη. Ανηκει στην κατηγορια των τρικυκλικων -νεοτερη μορφη αντικαταθλιπτικων και ενισχύει το σεροτονινεργικό νευροδιαβιβαστικό σύστημα.

τεσσα

----------


## Joker

Βασικά το ladose είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό/αντιαγχωτικό αν θυμάμαι καλά όπως το διάβασα στις οδηγίες. Το έχω σταματήσει ήδη εξάλλου αν και δε νομίζω να μου προκαλούσε παρενέργειες ειλικρινά.

----------


## weird

geia sas...shmera diabasa th selida proth fora kai me aggikse...polu anthropinh...ti orizetai os koinonikh fobia??? se kapoia fash ntrepomoun na koitakso sta matia opoiondhpote!!!!se ena magazi gia na zhthso kati px...hmoun etoimh na trayliso....to kseperasa bebaia alla pote den kses ti to gennhse kai an tha epistrepsei...:P

----------


## nikigirl18

Γεια σου weird.Η κοινωνικη φοβια ειναι μια απ\&#039;τις πιο συνηθισμενες φοβιες(εχω διαβασει καπου οτι περιπου το 10% του πληθυσμου πασχει απο αυτο),ξεκιναει συνηθως μετα την ηλικια των 15,αν και πολλες φορες μπορει να προυπαρχουν καποια συμπτωματα και ωφειλεται κυριως στην ελλεψη αυτοπεποιθησης. Το κυριο χαρακτηριστικο ενος ατομου με κοινωνικη φοβια ειναι οτι αγχωνεται αλλοτε λιγοτερο,αλλοτε περισσοτερο οταν πρεπει να μετασχει σε καποια κοινωνικη εκδηλωση.Συνηθως φοβαται να μιλησει μπροστα σε κοσμο ή πιστευει οτι θα γελοιοποιηθει αν πει κατι κλπ.Δε νιωθει ανετα με ατομα που δεν γνωριζει και πολλες φορες γινεται νευρικο επειδη πιστευει οτι ειναι το επικεντρο της προσοχης και πως οι αλλοι το σχολιαζουν.Καποιος μπορει να εχει κοινωνικη φοβια σε μικρο βαθμο κ απλα το μονο προβλημα που εχει να ειναι το να ντρεπεται να μιλησει μπροστα σε πολυ κοσμο.Υπαρχουν ομως και περιπτωσεις που το προβλημα γινεται πολυ μεγαλυτερο και οδηγει σε κρισεις πανικου.
Τωρα για το αν εφοσον το ξεπερασες υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξαναεμφανιστει,δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω ομως σιγουρα εισαι σε καλο δρομο αφου μπορεσες να το ξεπερασεις.
φιλικα,Νικη

----------


## dimitriskai

Ημουν οπως ακριβως το περιγραφει η Νικη απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου, περιπου στα 8 μου χρονια,στα 26 μου χρονια με \&quot;χτυπησε\&quot; η διπολικη διαταραχη δεν ξερω βεβαια αν σχετιζονται ή ηταν τυχαιο αλλα οταν αναφερθηκα για αυτο στον ψυχιατρο μου (δεν εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια) μου ειπε κατι πολυ απλο να παω κοντρα σε αυτο που νιωθω,π.χ.κατεβαζω τα ματια μου οταν μου μιλαει καποιος να πιεσω τον εαυτο μου να κοιταξει τον αλλο.Οσο απλο ακουγεται τοσο δυσκολο και κοπιαστικο ηταν για μενα,μετα ομως απο μερικους μηνες επιανα τον εαυτο μου να λειτουργει \&quot;φυσιολογικα\&quot; χωρις κανενα προβλημα,δεν ξερω αν επαιξαν ρολο τα φαρμακα της δ.δ. και βεβαια η δικη μου προσπαθεια αλλα εφερε \&quot;καρπους\&quot; ,ισως λοιπον πρεπει να το δοκιμασετε και εσεις.
φιλικα Δημήτρης.

----------


## nikigirl18

το καλο με την κοινωνικη φοβια ειναι οτι αν το προσπαθησεις μπορεις και απο μονος σου να την ξεπερασεις,αν οχι τελειως τουλαχιστον σε καποιο βαθμο.Απλα την ωρα που νιωθεις οτι αισθανεσαι ασχημα να κανεις κατι να μιλησεις,να κοιταξεις τον αλλο κλπ εκει ειναι που πρεπει να πας κοντρα στον ευατο σου(αν και ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο),να σκεφτεις οτι στην ουσια δεν υπαρχει κατι που να σε εμποδιζει και να το καταπολεμησεις.Δεν ξερω,ισως ο συνδιασμος με καποιο φαρμακο να ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικος αλλα πιστευω οτι μπορει να υπαρξει καποιο καλο αποτελεσμα και χωρις φαρμακα

----------


## alexisams

Τρομερή πάθηση η συγκεκριμένη χωρίς πλάκα. Ο άνθρωπος ως γνωστόν είναι ένα κοινωνικό ζώο. Τί γίνεται όμως όταν κάποιος δεν είναι πια κοινωνικός?????????????????????????

Τότε είναι μόνο ζώο!

 :Cool: 


Το ξέρω έγραψα πάλι. Συγχωρέστε με όμως δεν το κάνω επίτηδες.



Dr A\&#039;dam the netherlands
Special Psychiatrist For People

----------


## Joker

:Embarrassment: 
...




 :Big Grin:

----------


## kokoraki

joker,καλό θα είναι να μπεις σε παρέες.Μην ανησυχείς,δεν είναι τίποτα άσχημο.Τι ladose και μαλακίες...είσαι μικρός για φάρμακα. Έχεις όλη τη ζωή μπροστά σου! Κοινωνικοποιήσου,βρες μια καλή κοπέλα και προσπάθησε να απομακρυνθείς από τους γονείς σου.Το πρόβλημά σου είναι ότι μάλλον ακουμπούσες πολύ στην οικογένεια που σου παρείχε ασφάλεια και δε προσπαθούσες για νέες παρέες! Αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα ύπνου μην παίρνεις αντακαταθλιπτικά! Δεν έχουν πολλές παρερνέργιες αλλά αφού δε τα έχεις ανάγκη γιατί να τα παίρνεις;;; 
Μη φοβάσαι τον κόσμο,είναι καλός είναι και κακός! Χαστούκια όλοι τρώμε στη ζωή μας! Και κυρίως μη ντρέπεσαι! όταν θες να κάνεις κάτι θα το κάνεις αρκεί να μην προσβάλλεις τους άλλους φυσικά! :Wink:

----------


## weird

tha ithela na rothso an einai dynaton h koinonikh fobia na se piasei ksafnika sta eikosi sou xronia. mou fenetai poly allokoto giati drasthriothtes pou prin ekana aytomata ws on pou zei se mia koinonia tora tis kano me maxh kai kopo. bebaia oso pao kontra se ayto to fobo mou toso ton ksexnaei to mualo mou , synithizei kai mou einai pio eukolo na milao se kapoion h na troo mprosta tou. ostoso panta exo thn aisthisi ths palhs dioti den ksexnao ayto to ksafniko kai fainetai pos den mporo na sugxorhso ton eayto mou pou ena oraio proino shkothike kai apla ntrepotan na bgei apo to spiti tou.
mporei na bohthisei farmakeytikh agogh? periergo mou fainetai kathws to olo thema einai kathara psuxologiko...

----------


## gauloises

μπραβο

----------


## weird

hdh eimai polu kalytera kai exo kataferei na doso ki eksetaseis proforika panathema me!!!!! an kai na diabaso dunata keimeno, oute suththsh...alla pou tha paei...kapote tha prospathiso na elegkso kai thn anapnoh mou pou niotho oti kobetai se kati tetoies periptoseis. To ksanaskefthka kai mallon h fobia ayth prepei na sxetizetai kai me tis kriseis agxous pou perasa kai me mia sxetikh agorafobia..
ayto poy fobamai einai oti teleytaia repw polu pros to poto mia pou mou kobei kathe eidous anastoles..alla kathos alkoolikh den thelo na gino ki exo polles prosdokies apo touth th rhmada th zwh, skeftomai oti se tetoies periptoseis kalo einai na psaxnoume to kleidi ths katastashs pou mas kanei na ntrepomaste...dhl kati pou se kanei na ebisteyteis ton eyato sou kai na tou doseis aksia...to psaxno loipon...otan to entopisw tha sas to pw, kathws kai poso me boithise :Smile: ))
filia ki eyxaristo :Smile:

----------


## righttochange

Δηλαδή είναι απαραίτητο να πάρουμε φάρμακα; Δεν γίνεται με άλλο τρόπο;
Θα παραπεμφθούμε δηλαδή κατ\&#039; ευθείαν στον ψυχίατρο;
Και εάν για κοινωνική φοβία του τύπου (είμαι σε παρέες αλλά δεν συμμετέχω [και πολύ] ) προτείνουν φάρμακα, τί γίνεται με αυτούς που σχεδόν δεν βγαίνουν από το σπίτι τους;

----------


## righttochange

Προσωπικά μιλώντας είμαι κλειστός, ντροπαλός. Θα βγω, αλλά δεν θα πολυμιλήσω. Οπότε θέλω να ελπίζω ότι πηγαίνωντας σε έναν ψυχολόγο δεν θα με έστελνε κατ\&#039;ευθείαν σε ψυχίατρο για συνταγογράφηση.
Τώρα για κάποιον που είναι πανικόβλητος, αγοραφοβικός κλπ κλπ, ενδεχομένως να χρειάζεται το φάρμακο και κάτι παραπάνω. Την απαραίτητη αλλαγή ώστε όταν τελειώσει την φαρμακοθεραπεία να μην ξανακυλήσει.
Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο

----------


## nikigirl18

Στην περιπτωση αυτη που λες righttochange,πιστευω πως επειδη ειναι και λογω χαρακτηρα,δεν χρειαζεται φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ουτε και απαραιτητα ψυχιατρος.Απλα ισως χρειαζεται η βοηθεια καποιου ψυχολογου για να αλλαξει καπως αυτος ο τροπος συμπεριφορας.Κ εγω το εχω αυτο που λες,ορισμενες φορες και απλα προσπαθω να το αντιμετοπιζω οσο γινεται και απο μονη μου.

----------


## Joker

Και εγώ αυτό νομίζω. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της θεραπείας πρέπει να είναι η ψυχανάλυση.Τα φάρμακα μόνο όταν είναι απαραίτητα, όσο δυνατά ή ήπια χρειάζεται και πάντα έχοντας κατά νου ότι θα διακοπεί η φαρμακευτική αγωγή.Τα φάρμακα δηλαδή μόνο σαν συνοδευτική θεραπεία για να πάρει τα πάνω του ο θεραπευόμενος :Smile:

----------


## Nwish

Γεια σας! νεος στην παρεα με \"κοινωνικο αγχος\"...
δυστηχος προσπαθω να το αντιμετωπισω μονος μου με μια δοκιμαστικη θεραπεια που κανω με το \"Bespar\", δεν ειναι κανενα τρομερο φαρμακο και δεν εχει ενδειξη για κοινωνικο αγχος, ομως το δοκιμαζω διοτι φενετεται να ειναι το ποιο αθωο σε σχεση με τις βενζοδιαζεπινες και τα SSRI.

----------


## Joker

Γειά σου NWish. Το Βespar δεν το έχω ακουστά. Πάντως το κυριότερο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι έστω και μόνος σου να κάνεις 
γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική θεραπεία( cognitive behaviour therapy ) που έχει αναγνωρισμένα αποτελέσματα στις φοβίες και στην περιπτωσή μας ειδικά. Γιατί ακόμα και τα φάρμακα από μόνα να βοηθήσουν υπάρχει περίπτωση με την διακοπή τους να επανέλθουν τα συμπτώματα, ενώ με την ψυχοθεραπεία ασφαλίζεις την βελτίωση :Smile:

----------


## Nwish

Ναι βεβαια ετσι ειναι...εντελος μονα τους τα φαρμακα, μαλλον μονο προσωρινα σταματανε το προβλημα.

Οσο για το bespar, ο λογος που μαλλον δεν το εχεις ακουστα ειναι διοτι θελει αρκετο χρονικο διαστημα για να δουλεψει και τελικος μπορει να μην εχει και αποτελεσμα.

Για οσους ενδιαφερονται θα πω οτι το bespar ειναι στην κατηγορια των αγχολυτικων, η ουσια που περιεχει λεγεται \"Βουσπιρονη υδροχλωρικη\" και ενδεικνεται για αγχωτικες διαταραχες υπιας μορφης.

Απο παρενεργειες εχει ελαχιστες σε σχεση με τις βενζοδιαζεπινες (ΧΑΝΑΧ,TAVOR,κλπ)
Καθως επισεις δεν προκαλει εξαρτηση. (βεβαια δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα η φαση της αποσυρσης με μικρες δοσεις.)

Το περιθωριο που πρεπει να του δωσετε για να δουλεψει ειναι γυρω στις 1-2 εβδομαδες, ενω το μεγιστα αποτελεσματα φενονται σε μεγαλυτερο χρονικο διαστημα.

Ο λογος που το δοκιμαζω ειναι ξεκαθαρος πιστευω...  :Wink:

----------


## Andrioula

Kalispera paidia! Molis graftika sto forum kai o logos einai oti psaxnontas sto net sxetika me tin koinoniki fovia vrika to minima tou joker kai to vrika polu endiaferon. Diavazontas tis apantiseis olon diapistosa pos pragmatika antimetopizoume polloi to provlima tis koinonikis fovias..
Prosopika den tha po oti to antimetopizo ..alla oti to kouvalao ..xoris na tolmao na kano tipota pou na voithisei tin katastasi..Anagkastika na do psyxiatro otan eksetias autis tis diataraxis de mporousa na kano praktiki sti sxoli mou. De me voithise katholou. As katalavoun pia oti den exoun ola ta atoma ti dunatotita na antimetopisoun face to face to provlima tous. Auto pou leme gnosiaki sumperiforistiki therapeia diladi.. Isos i psuxanalusi einai kaluteri kata ti gnomi mou kai sigoura se sunduasmo me farmaka se kapoies periptoseis. 
Peite mou .......einai kapoios apo esas pou eide eidiko kai den voithithike? kai pos to aitiologei?
einai kaluteri i therapeia se omades?
Euxaristo therma

----------


## FFIV

exo kai ego...
mou parousiastike teleftea polemao omos kai tha to nikiso..
me pianei agxos se koinonikes ekdiloseis kati san anasfaleia..
prospatho na ektithome omos ekei pou dyskolevome kano pollu prospatheia..
enas filos..

----------


## Joker

Kalosorises Final Fantasy :Wink: 

Afou eisai toso maxitikos min anisixeis gia tipota :Cool:

----------


## FFIV

final fantasy..eimai kai oreksatos gia douleia me ton eaftouli mou..
etoimazomai gia clubbing..den tha me parei tipota apo kato..ta leme ksana..

----------


## FFIV

final fantasy..eimai kai oreksatos gia douleia me ton eaftouli mou..
etoimazomai gia clubbing..den tha me parei tipota apo kato..ta leme ksana..

----------


## frouto

Γεια σας. Έχω και εγώ πρόβλημα κοινωνικής φοβίας από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου. Δηλαδή από μωρό. Αυτό που φοβάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή είναι μη κοκκινίσω (αυτό το παθαίνω αρκετά συχνά όταν πάω να μιλήσω και με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα) και επίσης φοβάμαι ότι θα κολλήσω, δεν θα θυμάμαι τι θέλω να πω και θα γίνω ρεζίλι. Αυτό όντως το παθαίνω. Σε κάποια φάση είχα ξεπεράσει αρκετά το πρόβλημα, το οποίο όμως επανήλθε και τώρα αποφεύγω συστηματικά να ενταχθώ σε νέες δραστηριότητες και να γνωρίσω νέους ανθρώπους.

----------


## 8odwris

...Με αγκιζουν παρα πολλα θεματα εδω μεσα σ αυτο το site.
Την ενοια \"Κοινωνικο Αγχος την εμαθα απο την ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου πριν 4χρονια, οταν εγω της ελεγα συνεχεια οτι με πιανουν κομπλεξ οταν ειμαι σε κοσμο κλπ.
Μου λεει Κοινωνικο αγχος εχεις και οτι δεν υπαρχει η λεξη κομπλεξ..
Φυσικα τοτε δεν ηξερα να το εξηγησω, Τωρα ομως ξερω, και κοινωνικο αγΧος και κρισεις πανικου και Αγοραφοβια και καταθλιψη επισκεφτηκαν την ψυχη μου Παra πολλες φορες
ηταν Λογοι ποu ειχα οδηγηθει στην Φυγη των ναρκωτικων και την πατησα , nomiza οτι θα ξεφυγω απ ολα αυτα αλλα εγκλοβηστηκα σε εναν ιστο μαζι με οσα με κυνηγουσαν...
δηλαδη προσθεσα κ αλλα προβληματα Συν ολα τ αλλα ,εθιστηκα εξαρτησθηκα απο ηρωινη εκανα ζημια στον οργανισμο μου, εφθηρα περισσοτερο την ψυχη μου.

Καποτε το ειχα ονομασει ALIEN ayto poy moy symbainei μεσα μου στις κρισεις πανικου , με το κοινωνικο αγχος και με την Αγοραφοβια , λες και ζουσε μεσα μου και ξυπνουσε ανυποπτες στιγμες το χα παρομοιασει....

Και της κρισεις πανικου και το κοινωνικο Αγχος τα εχω ακομα ,υστερα απο Αρκετο καιρο με ψυχοθεραπειες στο προγραμμα Απεξαρτησης 18 ΑΝΩ.
Τα εχω και εχω συμβηβαστει οτι θα τα εχω ισως και για παντα.
Με Ποναει αυτο που το λεω.
Απλα πυστευω θα ειμαι σε θεση να τα κοντρολαρω, θα εχω δηλαδη εγω τον αυτοελενχο δε θα με κανουν αυτα οτι θελουν.
Πραγμα δυσκολο ναι αλλα αν θελω να Ζησω αυτο θα κανω
Γιατι για μενα αυτα και αλλα πολλα ειναι που με ειχαν οδηγησει στο παρελθον σε Υποτροπες (..ξανα χρηση ηρωινης)
Με αγαπη Θοδωρης

http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/Apeksartisi18ANW__

----------


## FFIV

kopse ta narkotika file..einai mia vlakeia kai tipota allo..sou aksizoun kallutera pragmata apo edo kai empros pio thetika..nomizo oti an prospathiseis pragmatika ola tha ta kseperaseis..dunami..

----------


## Joker

Ναι δυστυχώς πολλοί άνθρωποι με φοβίες πέφτουν σε καταχρήσεις και σε ναρκωτικά. Τώρα πως είσαι; Απεξαρτήθηκες;

----------


## 8odwris

Eimai Οκ παιδια ναι.
ειμαι στο τριτη Φαση της Απεξαρτησης Στην Κοινωνικη Επανενταξη, της δημοσιας Μοναδας Απεξαρτησης 18 ΑΝΩ.
Μπορειτε ομως να δειτε και να διαβασετε εδω αν θελετε το SIte http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/Apeksartisi18ANW__/288701 
Οπου εχω φτιαξει με πολυ μερακη και αγαπη μπορειτε να δειτε πολλα πραγματα εκει και για μενα και για της ψυχοτροπες ουσιες και για Απεξαρτηση οπως και να προβληματισω θελω ΑΝθρωπους ....κλπ...
Με αγαπη Θοδωρης!

----------


## sandy25

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΩ.
ΤΟ ΟΤΙ Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΒΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΜΑ?
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗΚΑ..............
ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ

----------


## 8odwris

ΟΧι Sandy δεν σου ειπε ψεματα , ουτε και ειναι ψεμα οτι ξεπερνιουντε.
Ομως στην ακρη του μυαλου μου εχω και το ενδεχομενο να μην ξεπερνιουντε ορισμενα πραγματα ,το χω σκεφτει ναι και το χω αποδεχτει ,χωρις αυτο να αποκλειει οτι μπορει να τα ξεπερασω κι ολα...
Ενοοειτε ομως οτι ακομα και αυτα που δεν ξεπερνιουντε, θα χω, η θα χεις καταφερει να τα κοντρολαρω/εις ωστε να μην σε ισωπεδωνουν και να μπορεις να λειτουργεις ομορφα στης καθημερινες δραστηριοτητες της ζωης...
_________________


Ανωτερη δυναμη δωσε μου την γαληνη
να δεχομαι τα πραγματα που δεν μπορω να αλαξω
το κουραγιο να αλαζω αυτα που μπορω
και την Σοφια να γνωριζω
την διαφορα τους..

----------


## sandy25

ΘΩΔΟΡΗ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΘΑΡΥΝΤΙΚΑ.
ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΝΗ ΜΕΣ ΑΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΕΤΗΣΩ.ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑΙ ΓΙΝΩ ΠΡΩΘΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΣΕ 300 ΑΤΟΜΑ.ΘΕΛΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ.
ΚΟΝΤΕΨΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΤΗΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ. ΥΠΕΦΕΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.
ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΡΑΣΩ.
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΤΥΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΜΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## takis

είχα και εγώ κάποτε προβλήματα κοινωνιοφοβίας και τα κατάφερα με το να μην κάνω αποφυγές σε σημείο να βρίσκομαι σε εκδηλώσεις που δεν μου άρεσαν! μόνο και μόνο για θεραπευτικούς λόγους, φυσικά τώρα έχω τις επιλογές μου :Cool:  να μην φοβάσαι να λες την γνώμη σου και σε όποιον αρέσει, πίστεψε στον εαυτό σου και όλα θα πάνε καλά.
φρόντισε να βρίσκεσε σε κόσμο όσο περισότερο γίνετε.

----------


## sandy25

γεια και παλι ..........
φρουτο μαλλον δεν ξερεις τι ειναι κοινωνικη φοβια.
ειναι οταν το βαζεις στα ποδια,οχι οταν πας και εχεις ενα φυσιολογικο αγχος.
και απλα ρωτησα αν καποιος το ξεπερασε και δεν ζητησα να μου το αναλυσετε επιστημονικα.
συγμωμη κι ολας αλλα τωρα τελευταια τα νευρα μου ειναι χαλια.....................................

----------


## Andrioula

kalispera..!
Apo osa leei o frouto, oute ego sumpereno oti exei koinoniki fovia.
Agxos legetai auto. An eixe koinoniki fovia oute kan tha diavaze sto akroatirio. Ektos pia an to eixe se mikro vathmo to provlima kai oxi toso oso ego kai i sandy25.

----------


## Joker

Παιδιά συμφωνώ με το φρούτο. Και εγώ έχω κοινωνική φοβία. Και εγώ έχω κάνει μερικές παρουσιάσεις για την σχολή. Παρ\'όλα αυτά όμως σε πιο εύκολες περιστάσεις δείλιασα. 

Τώρα μπορεί να σας φαίνεται αδύνατο κάτι τέτοιο. Όμως στην αρχή το προετοιμάζεις στο μυαλό σου. Σκέφτεσαι ότι θα προετοιμαστώ μια χαρά. Θα τα λέω ωραία. Και να αγχωθώ και να κοκκινήσω δεν με νοιάζει γιατί θα φανεί στους άλλους σαν φυσιολογικό, που είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο, ή το πολύ πολύ θα φανώ σαν ντροπαλός και αγχώδης. Μικρό το κακο:P
ʼμα δεν το πάρεις και λίγο στην τρέλα δεν γίνεται αλλιως :Smile: 

Το βλέπεις δηλαδή και σαν πρόκληση και μέτα χαίρεσαι που τα κατάφερες :Wink:

----------


## sandy25

ΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ....
ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ.ΑΛΛΑ ΧΘΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΓΑΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΕΧΕ ΟΥΤΕ Η ΣΚΕΨΗ ΜΟΥ,ΕΠΑΘΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ.
ΚΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΦΟΒΙΣΕΙ?
ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ?
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΤΥΧΕ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ?
ΟΠΩΣ Π.Χ. ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΣΩΣΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ?
ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ,ΝΑΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ(ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΙΚΟ)?
ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ FROYTO ΨΑΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΡΙΠΤΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## 8odwris

H ψυχοθερπεια ειναι το καταλυλοτερο !!
Να ξερεις οτι και εγω μεσα απο τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου εμαθα με τον καιρο οτι μονο οταν μπενεις στον φοβο τον νικας.
Οσο τον αποφευγεις ,εκινος παντα εκει θα ειναι.....
Με λιγα λογια να μην αποφευγεις την δυσκολια( κοσμο κλπ)
Ξερω ειναι δυσκολο οπως ξαναειπα αλλα ειναι ο Καλυτερος και αποτελεσματικος τροπος ..
Επισης δεν παθαινει κανεις τπτ απο ψυχοσωματικα ,και Εγω εχω μηνει για 3 ωρες παρα πολλες φορες αναμεσα σε 150 ατομα , με δυσφορια ,τρεμουλο, κομπο στο στομαχι, στο λαιμο κ.α
Τελικα οσες φορες κι αν εμεινα δεν επα8α ποτε κατι κακο,απλα εκινη την στιγμη Υπαρχει πολυ πανικος μεσα μας και σκεφτομαστε το χειροτερο..........!

----------


## weird

αχ!!! λοιπον πρέπει να κανω μια παρουσίαση για τη σχολή σε δύο μήνες ( φρόντισα φυσικά να είμαι η τελευταία). Νομίζω οτι είμαι σε έξαρση της κοινωνικής μου ντροπής...η όποία μου παρουσιάστηκε έντονα πριν κάποιους μήνες...παλιότερα τα κατάφερνα και διάβαζα δυνατά σε ακροατήριο, τραγουδούσα σε χωρωδία...πλέον έτυχε να μου πούν σε κάποιο μάθημα στο πανεπιστήμιο να διαβάσω κάτι δυνατά και αρχίσαμε...τρέμουλο, ιδρώτας, πρέπει να είχα αλλάξει 100 χρώματα και συν τοις άλλοις η φωνή μου έτρεμε αηδιαστικά πολύ. Αναγκάστηκα να πω δυνατά \"με συγχωρείτε αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω\"....ένιωσα ένα μείον ένα τίποτα!!! φυσικά και κανείς δεν είπε κάτι ούτε κοίταξε κάπως για να μη νιώσω άσχημα...
χτές ήμουν σε ένα σεμινάριο. το έβρισκα ενδιαφέρον και έκανα μια ερώτηση γιατι διαφωνούσα σε κάτι με τον ομιλητή...αμέσως μετα πανικοβλήθηκα...άρχισαν να θαμπώνουν όλα γύρω μου κόντεψα να μείνω!! φυσικά και δεν μπόρεσα να υπερασπιστώ περεταίρω την θέση μου αν και τους προβλημάτισε η ερώτηση που κατάφερα με υποκριτική άνεση να \"ψελίσσω\"...
νιώθω ανήμπορη να αντιμετωπίσω αυτά τα τόσο αφοπλιστικά συμπτώματα αλλα και να αποδεχτώ το κόστος της όποιας έκθεσής μου...έτσι νιώθω...
σκέφτομαι να παρατήσω το μάθημα με την παρουσίαση αλλά και τα όνειρά μου για επαγγελματική καριέρα η οποία σίγουρα θα απαιτέι να μιλάω σε μεγάλο ακροατήριο..
κουράστηκα?? τι να πω..ίσως δεν κάνω εγώ γι αυτά...κρίμα γιατί τα πήγαινα τόσο καλά στα μαθήματα!! και έχω τόσες απόψεις να καταθέσω...τόση ενέργεια να βγάλω στον τομέα μου...θα μπορούσα να γράψω και βιβλίο μόνο που΄δεν θα μπορούσα να το παρουσιάσω..
Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με ένα τόσο μεγάλο κείμενο..
Φιλιά και κουράγιο σε όλους.

----------


## sandy25

WEIRD
ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΑΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.
ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ.Η ΜΟΝΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ,ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΑ.
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 6 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΙ ΕΧΩ,ΜΟΛΙΣ ΠΕΡΣΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΗ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ........
ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## Nwish

Weird τα ιδια και εγω...το προβλημα αυτο μας κοβει την φορα!

----------


## nikigirl18

Weird εχω και εγω κοινωνικη φοβια οποτε δυστυχως μου ειναι αρκετα γνωστα αυτα που περιγραφεις.Ειναι δυσκολο σιγουρα ομως μην τα παρατας και κυριως μην αφησεις να πανε χαμενα τα ονειρα σου γι\'αυτο το λογο.Δες καποιον ειδικο και σιγα σιγα ολα θα πανε καλα! :Smile:

----------


## nikigirl18

thanks Helena,φιλακια :Smile:

----------


## weird

Εχω αρχίσει μια ψυχοθεραπεία και ενώ δουλεύουμε μονο τρεις μήνες έχω δει πολύ ευργετικά αποτελέσματα, και, πιστέψτε με, χαίρομαι για το πόσο πολύ δουλέυω με τον ευατό μου και το βλέπω σαν μια πρόκληση. Η διάθεσή μου είναι υπέροχη και η ζωή μου κυλάει σε ρυθμούς ομαλούς και όμορφους. Αλλα το μόνο αγκάθι είναι αυτή η φοβία που κάποια σπέρματά της βέβαια τα είχα πάντα...χωρίς να νιώθω οτι χάνω τον έλεγχο.
Δεν θέλω να γκρεμίσω τα όνειρά μου,θα το πάω βήμα βήμα..
ελπίζω η θεραπεία να με βοηθήσει και να μην χρειαστεί η γνωσιακη που λεν οτι είναι ειδική για τις φοβίες. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα λόγια σας...αν τελικά αποτύχω στην παρουσίαση ξέρω οτι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θα με στηρίξουν!Βέβαια είμαι αισιόδοξη...Φιλάκια παιδια :Wink:

----------


## Joker

:Smile: Και μόνο που το λες αυτό νομίζω δίνεις δύναμη και χαρά σε όλους μας. 
Να είσαι πάντα καλα :Smile:  Περιμένουμε νεα

----------


## anwnimi

Weird μου κι εγώ είχα και έχω ακόμα υπολλείματα κοινωνικής φοβίας.

Θέλω να συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τη frouto ότι δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή κάποιος έχει κοινωνική φοβία δεν πρόκειται να την 
ξεπεράσει, πρέπει να παλέψει όμως πολύ για να την ξεπεράσει.

Για παράδειγμα, εγώ ήμουν από μικρή λίγο ντροπαλή, ανοιγόμουν δυσκολότερα σε άγνωστους ανθρώπους. Κάπου στα 15 διαβάζοντας ένα κείμενο στην τάξη άρχισε να τρέμει ξαφνικά η φωνή μου και δεν μπόρεσα τελικά να το διαβάσω. Από τότε είχα πάντα τον τρόμο μη χρειαστεί να διαβάσω κάτι φωναχτά. ¨οταν μου το ζητούσαν ένιωθα πολύ άσχημα, η φωνή μου έτρεμε φανερά αλλά το διάβαζα, τι να κάνω; Μερικές φορές κατάφερνα, δεν ξέρω πως, να μην τρέμει η φωνή μου οπότε να μη γίνεται φανερό το άγχος μου. Στην τελευταία τάξη το είχα σχεδόν ξεπεράσει.

Ως φοιτήτρια επανήλθε...Ειδικά στις παρουσιάσεις! Από 10 μέρες πριν είχα τρομερό άγχος. Τελικά με λίγο τρέμουλο τα έλεγα, δεν διανοούμουν ποτέ να μην κάνω την παρουσίαση γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα περνούσα το μάθημα.

Μετά ήρθε η εύρεση εργασίας...Όλοι οι συμφοιτητές μου πιάσαν δουλειά ως εκπαιδευτικοί γιατί στον τομέα μας η εκπαίδευση προσέφερε άμεση επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση. Εγώ αρνιόμουν πεισματικά. Έψαχνα εδώ στην επαρχία για άλλες δουλειές σχετικές με τις σπουδές μου αλλά άσχετες με εκπαίδευση μα του κάκου! Δεν έβρισκα τίποτα. Οι δικοί μου να επιμένουν: εκπαίδευση! 

Τελικά έπιασα δουλειά σε ένα φροντιστήριο. Την προηγούμενη μέρα δεν είχα φάει τίποτα, ήμουν έτοιμη για έμφραγμα. Αφήστε που έπασχα και από κρίσεις πανικού γενικά. Στο δρόμο προς τη δουλειά ένιωθα ότι δεν μπορούσα να κινήσω το σώμα μου. Μπαίνω μέσα στην τάξη και λέω τώρα τι κάνω εγώ εδώ; ʼρχισα να πιάνω συζήτηση με τα παιδιά για να το ξεπεράσω... Ευτυχώς ήταν αρκετά 
φιλικά και έπιασε. Μετά τα 5 πρώτα λεπτά όλα ήταν εντάξει. Βέβαια στο τέλος της 1ης μέρας ήμουν πτώμα σωματικά και ψυχικά. 

Αλλά το πιο θετικό ήταν ότι μέρα με την ημέρα η αυτοπεποίθησή μου άρχισε να πιάνει ύψη, είχε φτάσει στον ʼρη  :Smile:  . Έλεγα αφού τα κατάφερα εγώ η φοβική, η ντροπαλή, η αγοραφοβική ως εδώ, μπορώ και άλλα.

Βέβαια, δεν το έχω ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα εντελώς. Όταν αγχώνομαι προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ θετικά και να το ξεπεράσω κάνοντας χιούμορ και λέγοντας στον εαυτό μου ότι και να φανώ σε κάποιον π.χ. συνάδελφο οτι έχω λίγο τρακ δεν έγινε δα και τίποτα!

Γι\' αυτό να προσπαθείτε παιδιά, είναι δύσκολο αλλά όλα γίνονται με τη δική μας δυνατή θέληση!

----------


## sandy25

weird 
μαλλον εχεις βρει την λυση στο προβλημα.και αυτο ειναι πολυ θετικο.
κανω και εγω ψυχοθεραεια,θα ηθελα απο εσενα αν φυσικα θελεις να μου πεις τη συζητατε στις συνεδριες.η ψυχολογος μου εχει κανει διαχωρισμο σε 2 στοιχεια μου. ειμαι εγω και ειναι και η συνειδηση μου,η το υποσυνειδη το μου δεν ξερω πως να το πω.και γινεται συζητηση και για τα 2.
και πολλες φορες αναφερει παραδειγματα απο αλλους θεραπευομενους.
απλα θελω να ξερω αν και καποιος που ακολουθησε την ιδια θεραπεια ειδε αποτελεσμα.
γιατι μετα απο τοσες συνεδριες σημερα πιστευω οτι το προβλημα μου ειναι αλυτο....
καλη δυναμη σε ολους μας.

----------


## weird

Sandy 25 εγώ κάνω την ψυχοθεραπεία gestalt. Δεν μπορώ να σου πώ τι λέμε ακριβώς .δεν θυμάμαι αν έχουμε προβεί σε τέτοιους διαχωρισμούς, αλλά έχουμε μιλήσει για την ανάληψη ευθύνης, για την προβολή, την αυθυποβολή, για το εξωγενές \"πρέπει\"(δεν τον θυμάμαι αυτόν τον όρο).Νιώθω πως σιγά σιγά με την παρουσία κάποιου που απλά φέρνει τις δυνάμεις μου στην επιφάνεια ξεδιπλώνω κομμάτια της ψυχής μου. Πολλές φορές πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζω κατάματα τον ευατό μου και δεν είναι εύκολο. Πολλές φορές νιώθω κομμάτια αφού έρχονται πολλά στο φως. Πρόσφατα διάβασα ένα βιβλίο που σου συνιστώ, τον δήμιο του έρωτα, του yalom. Κατανόησα πολύ καλύτερα τη φύση της ψυχοθεραπείας και βρήκα πολλά κοινά με τη δουλειά που κάνω με την θεραπεύτριά μου. 
Πόσο χρόνο κάνεις θεραπέια? Φιλάκια

----------


## sandy25

weird κανω ψυχοθεραπεια γυρω στα 3 χρονια αλλα με δικοπες γιατι δεν γινονταν αλλιως.τωρα ομως εχω ξεκινησει και απο τον περασμενο Μαιο και συνεχιζω.αυτα που μου λες δεν τα ξερω.μαλλον ειναι καποια αλλη μορφη ψυχοθεραπειας το μονο κοινο που εχουν οτι μερικες φορες νιωθω κομματια.Στην επιγραφη της ψυχολογου μου γραφει ψυχοθεραπευτρια mcs (η κατι τετοιο ) αυτο δεν ξερω τι ειναι. αν ξερει καποιος ας μου πει.
φιλια

----------


## anwnimi

Αν γράφει msc σημαίνει ότι έχει κάνει μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές στην ειδικότητά της.
MSc=Master of Science

----------


## sandy25

ok ευχαριστω anwnimi.
τοσο καιρο το εψαχνα

----------


## Joker

Γειά σου Δανάη :Smile: 
Όχι ιδιαίτερα, δεν θα το έλεγα. Μάλλον έχω μείνει στάσιμος στην ίδια κατάσταση εδώ και καιρό. Δεν είναι τόσο οι κρίσεις πανικού και η φοβία. Αυτά δεν είναι τόσο έντονα και δεν με νοιάζει ιδιαίτερα να σου πω.

Αυτό που δεν αντέχω είναι η έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης. Μερικές φορές νιώθω καλά, έχω κάποια αυτοπεποίθηση, σκέφτομαι θετικά κ.τ.λ. Αυτό συνήθως συμβαίνει όταν νιώθω ότι είμαι ευχάριστη παρέα, ότι με συμπαθούν και λοιπά. Και άλλες νιώθω πολύ άσχημα για τον εαυτό μου, νιώθω βαρετός ακόμη και με συγγενείς και φίλους και αυτό είναι που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο. Αλλά αυτό που με ανησυχεί ακόμα περισσότερο είναι το ότι αυτά που σκέφτομαι δεν είναι απλά στην φαντασία μου και ότι η συμπεριφορά μου φαίνεται και στους άλλους παράξενη.

----------


## Joker

Οι απαντήσεις είναι εύκολες:P

Επειδή έχω κοινωνική φοβία. 
Ναι:P

----------


## αντωνης25

το κακο με αυτο το θεμα ειναι οτι αμα ξερεις οτι κατι εχεις...προσπαθεις να δειξεις στους αλλους οτι ολα ειναι νορμαλ με αποτελεσμα να κανεις αθελα σου ενεργειες περιεργες.μια φιλη μου ειχε αντιμετωπισει μια δυσκολη φαση με ψυχιατρεια κτλ κτλ...οταν ειναι μπροστα στα ατομα που ξερουν την φαση της τα κανει σκατα στην προσπαθεια της να δειξει οτι ολα πλεων ειναι νορμαλ...ενω οταν ειναι με παιδια που δεν ξερουν...αντιδραει μια χαρα και ειναι και πολυ ευχαριστη...τσεκαρισμενο αυτο!!!αυτο τι σημαινει για εσας?

----------


## weird

για μενα αυτό σημαινει οτι όταν είναι μπροστά σε άτομα που τοξέρουν νιώθει άσχημα και ντρέπεται για τον εαυτό της. Επειδή δεν τον αποδέχεται λοιπόν προσπαθεί να τους πείσει οτι έχει αλλάξει. επειδή επικεντρώνεται μόνο σε αυτό αλλα επίσης στην δική της αίσθηση οτι οι άλλοι θα κρίνουν ΄την \"πρόοδό της\" αγχώνεται και ΄τα θαλασσώνει. με άτομα που δεν έχουν ιδέα για το παρελθόν της δεν νοιώθει μείον οπότε είναι πιο άνετα, πιο χαλαρή, ο εαυτός της μη καταναγκασμένος στο να αποδείξει κάτι..

Πως είσαστε παιδιά? να σας πω τα νέα μου.. η καινούργια δουλειά(επαφή με κόσμο στο δρόμο για να τους ενημερώσεις για ορισμένα θέματα και συλλογή υπογραφών) πήγε περίφημα. αναγκάστηκα να διαβάσω κείμενο σε ακροατήριο 5 ατόμων και ενώ έτρεμα στην αρχή, επέμεινα, αγνόησα τα συμπτώματα και τα κατάφερα. επίσης χρειάστηκε να κάνω δοκιμαστικό μπροστά στην ομάδα μου οτι σταματάω κάποιον απο αυτους και τον ενημερώνω και δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα. Εξήγησα οτι αγχόνομαι και μου είναι αδύνατο. Η υπέυθυνη μου είπε οτι πιστεύει σε μενα και με έβαλε παρολαυτα στη δουλειά. 
Καθημερινή επαφή με ένα καρο κόσμο αλλά και με την ομάδα τον παιδιών. Κατάφερα όχι μόνο να κοιτάω επίμονα στα μάτια αλλα και να πέιθω. Πλέον όταν θέλω να στηρίξω κάτι δεν κολλάω, επικεντρόνομαι στο περιεχόμενο και ξεχνάω τα διάφορα κολλήματά μου.
Έγινα μια απο τις καλύτερες της ομάδας και μάλιστα πήρα και bonus. με θέλουν και για την επόμενη σεζόν και πήρα και συγχαρητήρια...
αυτό με ενθάρρυνε. πραγματικά με πείσμα και επιμονή όλα είναι δυνατά. Η δικη μου προσπάθεια έγινε έντονη όταν κατάλαβα οτι κανείς δε θα με βοηθήσει πέρα απο τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό.
Βέβαια ακόμα παλεύω. Παλεύω να μην είμαι τόσο κλειστή με τουσ ανθρώπους...Μα πως έγινα τόσο στρειδι ? διάφορα παιδιά απο την ομάδα της δουλειάς με προσσέγγισαν κι εγώ έβαλα ένα τείχος...απο μακριά και αγαπημένοι που λέμε..
αυτή η εκ των έσω απομόνωση μου φέρνει θλίψη...έτσι έχω εναν αέρα μοναχικό και θλιμμένο..φανταστείτε, αυτό πολλούς τους γοητεύει!!! νομίζουν οτι κρύβω κι εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσα μυστήρια!
Τέλος τα σωματικά ενοχλήματα είναι έντονα, κυρίως στο πρόσωπο μου συσσωρεύεται πολύ υπερένταση..σφίξιμο..
Αν κάποιος απο εσας έχει να μου προτείνει έναν καλό ομοιοπαθητικό στη Θεσ/νικη...
Παιδιά είμαι ικανοποιημένη με τον ευατό μου και πιστεύω οτι κάνοντας ένα βήμα τη φορά μπορούμε όλοι να τα καταφέρουμε...
Να είστε όλοι καλά και να έχετε στο νου οτί όλοι το ίδιο είμαστε παρά τις διάφορες ιδιαιτερότητές μας...αυτή η αίσθηση ενότητας συχνά βοηθάει πιστεύω.
Φιλιά σε όλους

----------


## Joker

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις :Smile: 

Δανάη μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλό...μακάρι να μπορούσα να ξυπνήσω μια μέρα σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα. Αν και μ\'αρέσει η ιδέα  :Wink:  αλλά...

Αφροδίτη αυτό προσπαθώ, αλλά εκεί είναι το θέμα. Δεν έχω βρει μια εικόνα για τον εαυτό μου που να ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα και να με ικανοποιεί.

Αλεξ αυτό είναι κάτι που κάνω ακόμη και όταν είμαι χάλια. Συνέχεια προσπαθώ και μερικές φορές όντως νιώθω καλά. Το κακό όμως είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να σταθεροποιήσω αυτήν την κατάσταση. Η αυτοπεποίθηση που αποκτώ είναι παροδική απ\'ότι φαίνεται και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία νιώθω και πάλι όπως και πριν.

Αντώνη πάντως εγώ το έχω πει σε όλους τους φίλους μου και δεν νιώθω καθόλου αμήχανα. Ίσα ίσα νομίζω ότι έτσι δεν θα παρεξηγήσουν κάποια πράγματα και θα είναι πιο κατανοητικοί. Μάλιστα αρκετοί μου είπαν ότι αποκλείεται να έχω κάτι τέτοιο αν και δεν ξέρουν μερικές φορές που είμαι μόνος πως ενεργώ και γενικά τι σκέφτομαι ή δεν το καταλαβαίνουν ίσως.

Weird, μπράβο αυτό είναι πολύ ευχάριστο :Smile:  Σου εύχομαι να γίνεις και πιο δυνατή. 

Αυτά για την ώρα. Bye όλοι :Smile:

----------


## Joker

Να\'σαι καλά :Smile: 
Δεν μπαίνεις και στο msn? :P

----------


## αντωνης25

εχετε ολοι το δικιο σας...πραγματικα συμφωνω με ολους σας και οταν δεν συμφωνω το λεω και ας κριτικαρωμαι μερικες φορες...αυτο που με χαλαει με την φαση μας γιατι οι απλες παθησεις μπαινουνε σχεδον ολες στον ιδιο κουβα με παρομοια φαρμακα ειναι οτι λες ρε γαμωτο και μας εχουνε δεσει....δηλαδη αλλα σκεφτομασται αλλα κανουμε και ...χεσε μεσα πολυχρονη που δεν γιναμε ευζονοι!!!και το κακο ειναι οτι ειναι πανω απο τις δυναμεις μας δηλαδη εχουμε προβλημα control του ιδιου μας του εαυτου...αμα το σκεφτουμε πιο βαθια ειναι σας να μας εχουνε μουτζωσει!!!

----------


## velout

Τι είδους φάρμακα βοηθάνε στην κοινωνική φοβία?τα ανθοιάματα έχουν αποτέλεσμα?

----------


## gus1973

Έχω γράψει τα προβλήματα μου και την μάχη με την κοινωνική φοβία. Τα προβλήματα, τα κομπιάσματα, το τρέμουλο της φωνής έρχεται όταν πρέπει να μιλήσω μπροστά σε πολύ κόσμο. Η ζωή μου έχει δυσκολέψει αρκετά. Δεν μπορώ να συμμετέχω σε ανοιχτές συζητήσεις γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα μου απευθύνουν τον λόγο και θα γίνει γνωστό το πρόβλημα μου. Δυστυχώς μένω σε μικρή κοινωνία και δεν μπορώ να απευθυνθώ σε ψυχολόγο. Μέρα με τη μέρα γίνομαι όλο και πιο κλειστός και απόμακρος. Έχω απογοητευθεί, πρέπει να βρω δύναμη να βγω στην επιφάνεια...

----------


## αντωνης25

μηπως αυτο που εχεις ειναι ενα κομπλεξ?μου φαινεται παραξενο το οτι δεν εχεις αυτο το προβλημα με τους μαθητες σου.αυτο σημαινει οτι νιωθεις ισχυροτερος απεναντι τους...αντιθετως με τους μεγαλυτερους που απεναντι τους νοιωθεις ενα τπτ...αυτο καταλαβα εγω...οτι εχεις βαλει χαμηλα τον εαυτο σου απεναντι στους αλλους εσυ ο ιδιος αλλιως πιστευω οτι το προβλημα θα ειταν γενικευμενο.δεν σου κανω κριτικη ειλικρεινα...απλα λεω την γνωμη που εχω σχηματισει για εσενα.αν κανω λαθος μπορεις να με διορθωσεις ομως σκεψου και αυτην την εκδοχη

----------


## olga_soul

Gus1973 μάλλον από το όνομά σου και αν είναι αληθές το έτος έχουμε την ίδια ακριβώς ηλικία. Και εγώ πέρα από ελεγχόμενη πλέον αγοραφοβία έχω και κοινωνική φοβία. Έχω κλασσικά τα συμπτώματα όταν είναι να μιλήσω δημοσίως σε κοινό ή αν βρεθώ σε κάποια κοινωνική εκδήλωση. Όσων αφορά τήν τοποθέτηση του Αντώνη πιστεύω και εγώ ότι κάνει κάποια λογική. ʼλλωστε η κοινωνική φοβία απο κάπου αντλεί αίτιο. Σε εμένα πχ ξεκινά από βιώματα που είχα στα παιδικά και σχολικά χρόνια. Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο...Να φανταστείς και εγώ πιέζομαι πολλές φορές να ξεπεράσω τις ενοχλήσεις για να συμμετέχω στα κοινωνικά δρώμενα. Η αλλαγή τώρα τόπου που αναφέρεις ίσως βοηθήσει δεδομένου ότι είσαι σε κλειστή κοινωνία όπως αναφέρεις, αλλά δυστυχώς οι φοβίες μας πάνε πακέτο με τα υπόλοιπα μπαγάζια της μετακόμισης. Όπως και να έχει δηλαδή η όποια προσέγγιση μάλλον πρέπει να γίνει αποκλειστικά και μόνο από εσένα και ίσως με την πιο συχνή σου έκθεση στο φοβογόνο παράγοντα. Εγώ έτσι κάνω και με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά μπορώ να πω!

----------


## sandy25

παιδια γεια και παλι ......
δεν αντεχω αλλο με αυτην την φοβια.την κοινωνικη..
καθε μερα νιωθω και πιο πολυ αγχος, δεν ξερω πια τι να κανω.
σημερα πηγα για δουλεια και αρχισε να με ποναει το κεφαλι λες και ημουν στα προθυρα εγκεφαλικου.
καθε μερα και χειροτερα....
ολοι οι αλλοι ευτυχισμενοι και χαρουμενοι και εγω να πεφτω παντα σε εναν τοιχο.
ολοι να παντρευονται, να κανουν οικογενεια,να οδηγαν το αυτοκινητακι τους και ργω να καθομαι και να υποφερω..
μια συναδελφος στην φοβια ειπα οτι καποιος με φοβια χρειστηκε να νοσηλευτει.
ηθελα καπου να τα πω μηπως και μου φυγει το βαρος.
φιλια τα λεμε....

----------


## olga_soul

Σίγουρα sandy μου δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστο και εγώ όπως και άλλοι που την βιώνουν σε νιώθουν απόλυτα! Με την πάροδο των χρόνων κιόλας κάπου κουράζεσαι και απογοητεύεσαι, το καταλαβαίνω. Εγώ κατάφερα να αλλάξω κάποιες συνήθειες και κάπως βελτιώθηκε σε ορισμένα επίπεδα. Σε κάποιους άλλους τομείς πάλι όχι και άν δεν την είχα την ρουφιάνα- ακόμα και στα επαγγελματικά μου θα έκανα ακόμα περισσότερα. Μπορεί να μην καταφέρω να απαλλαχτώ ποτέ από αυτήν οριστικά, αλλά καθαρά εγωιστικά πλέον δεν την αφήνω να μου τσαλακώσει τις δραστηριότητες που επιθυμώ καθημερινά, έστω και δεν καταφέρω ποτέ να πραγματοποιήσω κάποια άλλα κοινωνικά δρώμενα! Κάπου σκέφτηκα με τα χρόνια γιατί και εγώ 33 είμαι πλέον.. ότι ορισμένα θέματα αν τα αναλύσεις κάτω από άλλα κριτήρια , μακριά από αυτά που τυπικά έχουμε θέσει ώς κοινωνικά status σίγουρα θα ένιωθα πιο ήρεμη. Από ότι βλέπω εως ένα σημείο πετυχαίνει!!!

----------


## sandy25

καλησπερα.
δεν μπορω να σκεφτω οτι για ολη την υπολοιπη ζωη μου θα ειμαι εγω και η φοβια μου.
δεν το δεχομαι.
γαιτι να μην ειμαι σαν ολους τους φυσιολογικους ανθρωπους?
τι λαθος εχω κανει στην ζωη μου και πληρωνω ετσι?
δεν μπορω να ξυπνησω μια μερα και ολα να εχουν αλλαξει?
ενω θα μπορουσα να εχω δουλεια στο δημοσιο σαν εκπαιδευτικος εγω καθομαι και δουλευω σαν ιδ.ύπαλληλος και ακουω τον καθε μαλακα γιατι δεν μπορω να γινω καθηγητρια.
θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κανω ψυχοθεραπεια, η οποια στηριζεται στο οτι αυτο που με εμποδιζει ειναι η μικρη sandy εστι την λεμε στην συνεδρια.Η οποια οταν νιωθει καλα ειμαι και εγω καλα.
και βασικα μερικες φορες αναφερει και γεγονοτα απο την ζωη μου που μπορει να την εχουν πειραξει ενω εμενα οχι.αυτο ειναι το υποσυνειδητο ? 
Μηπως υπερχει μια ποιο αποτελεσματικη θεραπεια ?
αλλα οχι σταδιακη εκθεση γιατι φοβαμαι πολυ.
Μηπως να επισκεφτω και εναν ψυχιατρο ?
φιλια και καλη συνεχεια και καλη δυναμη

----------


## Joker

Σαντυ τι θεραπεία κάνεις ακριβώς και πόσο καιρό;
Ο γιατρός στον οποίο πας, είναι εξοικειωμένος με την κοινωνική φοβία; Γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί που είναι άσχετοι με το θέμα και δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να βοηθήσουν και πολύ σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. 

Διάβασε περισσότερα εδώ πέρα:
SAI

Ο γιατρός αυτός είχε και ο ίδιος κοινωνική φοβία και λέει χαρακτηριστικά ότι ήταν δύσκολο να εξηγήσει στους άλλους γιατρούς κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με την ασθένεια αυτή.

----------


## sandy25

joker πρωτα απο ολα δεν ξερω τιποτα απο αγγλικα οποτε σε ευχαριστω αλλα δεν μπορω να το διαβασω.Η θεραοπεια που κανω ειναι ψυχοθεραπεια.δεν ειναι κατι πιο εξιδικευμενο.περιεγραψα την τακτικη που ασκει σε παραπανω μηνυμα.αν δενσου κανει κοπο...
πηγαινω σχεδον 1,5 χρονο και οι συνεδριες ειναι ολες μαζι γυρω στις 60.
εαν δεν μπορει να βοηθησει γιατι λεει στον χρυσο οδηγο οπου την βρηκα \"θεραπεια φοβιων\"?
η πολη που μενω δεν εχει πολλες δυνατοτητες για επιλογη γιατρου ουτε ειναι εφικτο να ζησω σε αλλη πολη για να εχω αυτο το δικαιωμα.
εαν γνωριζετε καποιον \"καλο\" στην μακεδονια πολυ ευχαριστως

----------


## nikigirl18

Joker πολυ καλο site αυτο.Καποιοι γιατροι οπως και οι περισσοτεροι δεν θεωρουν την κοινωνικη φοβια ως κατι το ιδιαιτερο αλλα το ερμηνευουν οτι ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα και οτι απλα καποιος ειναι καπως πιο συνεσταλμενος και αγχωδης απο αλλους χωρις ομως αυτο να ειναι κατι το κακο.
Δεν ξερω αν τελικα μπορει η κοινωνικη φοβια να θεραπευτει τελειως με τη βοηθεια ειδικου ή φαρμακων ή αν απλα με τον καιρο μαθαινουμε να ζουμε με αυτη και απλα να μη μας επηρεαζει σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο οσο πριν.

----------


## gus1973

Δεν ξέρω Αντώνη.Μπορεί να είναι και κόμπλεξ. ʼλλοι έχουν κόμπλεξ και το βγάζουν διαφορετικά, επιθετικά, φωνάζοντας και κάνοντας σαματά. Τι είναι όμως το κόμπλεξ;; από που προέρχεται ;; μήπως από έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης; ʼρα πάλι γυρνάμε στα ίδια... η ουσία είναι ότι, ότι και αν είναι δυσκολευει τη ζωή μου και την καθημερινότητα μου...

----------


## αντωνης25

φιλε μου πιστευω οτι τα κομπλεξ δημιουργουνται απο βιωματα οταν ειμασταν μικρα παιδια.σαντυ ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν εισαι φυσιολογικη?μια χαρα εισαι...στην ψυχιατρικη ανοικεις στην κατηγορια των υγειων ασθενων...δηλ απλα εχεις μια ευαισθησια στην ψυχοσυνθεση σου.

----------


## αντωνης25

......................μην ανυσυχεις και εμεις τα ιδια σκατα θα ειμαστε...απλα παρακαλα να μην ειμαστε χειροτεροι

----------


## olga_soul

Ναι Αντώνη ...συμφωνώ και εγώ! Όσο μεγαλώνει ο άνθρωπος...

----------


## weird

παιδια ειμαι πολυ αναστατωμενη. κάνω εδω και 8 μήνες ψυχοθεραπεία. Σήμερα της ζήτησα διάγνψση γιατί τόσο καιρό απλά υπέθετα. ΄Μου είπε για τάση κατάθλιψης και αγχώδη διαταραχή και κάτι για ναρκισσιστική προσωπικότητα. και η κοινωνική φοβία της λέω? δεν χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο μου λέει, όπως κάνουν άλλες προσσεγγίσεις και τόσα χρόνια δεν έχω συναντήσει τέτοια φοβία. 
Το ενέταξε απο οτι κατάλαβα στο αγχώδες του χαρακτήρα μου...
κι ολα τα συμπτώματα?? το να δυσκολευομαι πολλές φορές να βγω επειδή θα πέσω πάνω σε άλλον άνθρωπο? οι νευρικες συσπάσεις λόγω άγχους σε πρόσωπο και αυχένα? το οτι νοιώθω άβολα και όταν τρώω μπροστά σε κόσμο? ακόμα και μια απλή συνομιλία μου φαίνεται ζόρικη...για να διαβάσω ένα κείμενο η να μιλήσω σε αίθουσα κοπιάζω!!!! διάβασα οτι όλα αυτά εινα συμτώματα αυτής της φοβίας και η ψυχολόγος μου δεν την θεωρεί αξιόλογει? εδω και ένα χρόνο σαρώνει τη ζωή μου.
Είμαι θυμωμένη. δε ξέρω... η μέθοδος γκεστάλτ ως τώρα με έχει γενικά βοηθησει και η θεραπευτική σχέση πολλά υποσχόμενη...έχω δεθεί με το άτομο αυτό. ειναι δυσκολο τώρα να αναζητήσω βοήθεια απο άλλον πιο ειδικο..
Τα χω λίγο χαμενα.

----------


## nikigirl18

Weird κατι τετοιο συμβαινει και με μενα.Ενω εχω τα συμπτωματα της κοινωνικης φοβιας και ενω η πρωτη ψυχολογος που ειχα παει ειχε πει οτι οντως εχω,αυτη που παω τωρα εδω και 3 μηνες περιπου,μπορει και παραπανω,μου λεει οτι ειμαι απλα λιγο παραπανω αγχωδης.Επισης λεει οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο και απο θεμα χαρακτηρα καποιοι να εχουν λιγο παραπανω τρακ στις κοινωνικες εκδηλωσεις κλπ.Αλλα και εγω δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορω να δεχτω οτι ολα αυτα που λες και εσυ ειναι απλα θεμα αγχους.

----------


## Adzik

... απο μικρη κραταω ημερολογιο.. κατα καιρους εγραφα τα παιδαγωγικα λαθη της μητερασ μου(αυτα που ανα καιρους ενιωθα και θεωρουσα πως εκανε)... (μονο μαζι της μεγαλωσα)..(αν μπορω να πω ..μαζι της και οχι μονη μου :P)... ...το εκανα με σκοπο οταν θα βρεθω στην θεση της.. να γινω μια καλητερη μητερα... ..ειναι κι αυτη μια βοηθεια... ...το σιγουρο ειναι πως θα προσπαθησω ολοψυχα ποτε μα ποτε να μην νιωσουν ελειψη ασφαλειασ...ετσι ωστε να μπορουν να εχουν την βαση και το περιθωριο..να μην φοβουνται να ζησουν ..να ειναι οι εαυτοι τους.. οσο διαφορετικοι κι αν ειναι... .. και να αγαπουν τους ανθρωπους..οπως τους αγαπω κι εγω... δεν θα αρνηθω σε αυτα ποτε την αγκαλια μου.. θα τους διαβαζω παραμυθια... πολλα παραμυθια.. και θα τα φιλαω καθε βραδυ πριν κλεισουν τα ματακια τους....

----------


## αντωνης25

κανονικα ο/η ψυχολογος σου επρεπε να σε στειλει καπου για να βοηθηθεις καλυτερα σε συνεργασια παντα με αυτη/ον με σκοπο την αναρωση σου.

----------


## τι-ποτέ

νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μιλάμε ειλικρινά στους ψυχολόγους, και όταν το νιώθουμε, να εκφράζουμε και την αντίδρασή μας, όχι με σκοπό απλώς να κρινουμε τον άλλον, αλλά να βοηθήσουμε στην κατάστασή μας.
θα μου πεις, κοίτα ποιος μιλάει, κάποιος που φοβάται να πει το όνομά του.
πα΄ντως επειδή όταν πηγαίνουμε σε ψυχίατρο ή σε ψυχολόγο είναι γιατί νιώθουμε πως θέλουμε βοήθεια, δηλαδή είμαστε ενεργητικά άτομα, κι όχι ακόμη τουλάχιστον, παραδομένοι στο πουθενά, καλό είναι να βάζουμε όση δύναμη έχουμε για να καλυτερέψουμε τα πράγματα. ετσι θα είναι καλύτερα νομίζω

----------


## sandy25

τελικα υπαρχει καποιος που να νικησε την κοινωνικη φοβια?
γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο με αυτην...............

----------


## sandy25

θελω να ρωτησω αν καποιος αλλος εχει παρακολουθησει ψυχοδυναμικη ψυχοθεραπεια. αν ναι θελω να μαθω την εμπειρια του.
και επισης θελω αν κάποιος έχει δοκιμασει θεραπεια εκθεσης η οπωσ αλλιως λεγεται.
και τι αποτελεσματα ειχε.
παιδια περιμενω..........

----------


## sandy25

καλα ρε παιδια που πηγατε ολοι?
δεν υπαρχει καποιος να μου απαντησει..........

----------


## olga_soul

Sandy25 μη φοβάσαι δεν φύγαμε..απλώς απο ότι φαίνεται δεν έχει ακολουθήσει κάποιος εδώ ψυχοδυναμική ψυχοθεραπεία. Έχω και εγώ κοινωνική φοβία ανάμεσα σε πολλά άλλα, αλλά όσων αφορά τη θεραπεία έκθεσης χωρίς να την έχω εφαρμόσει με καθοδήγηση θεραπευτή, αλλά ακολουθώντας την άτυπα από μόνη μου, μπορώ να πω ότι με βοήθησε αρκετά. Τελικά κατάλαβα ότι είναι ζήτημα του πως ερμηνεύεις τις αντιδράσεις σου σε κάποια τυπικά κοινωνικά δρώμενα......
Αν και δεν έχω ξεπεράσει τελείως το πρόβλημα, μπορώ να σου πω ότι πηγαίνω πλέον με λιγότερο άχγος σε γάμους, βαφτίσια, σεμινάρια, ομιλίες και συναυλίες σε σχέση με πριν και αυτό επειδή με την επανάληψη νιώθω ότι όλα αυτά είναι πια οικεία και δεν ενεργοποιείται πλέον το υπέρμετρο άχγος που είχα......
Δεν τα έκανα βέβαια όλα μαζί......αλλά σταδιακά.....

----------


## NikosD.

Sandy, 
οι ψυχοδυναμικές προσεγγίσεις είναι κατά κανόνα μακρόχρονες θεραπείες που προσπαθούν να βρουν τα αρχικά αίτια της φοβίας μέσα στα 10 πρώτα κρίσιμα χρόνια της ζωής μας.

Οι συμπεριφορικές θεραπείες είναι βραχύχρονες και εστιάζουν στο σύμπτωμα και όχι στο αίτιο.
Συνήθως έχουν ένα γρήγορο αποτέλεσμα, έχουν όμως και συχνές υποτροπές μιας και στέκονται στην επιφάνεια του προβλήματος.

Στις συστημικές προσεγγισεις που είναι ενδιάμεσης διάρκειας, το άτομο λογίζεται ως ένα μέρος ενός ευρύτερου συστήματος όπου όταν το ένα \"γρανάζι\" δυσλειτουργεί, τότε επηρεάζει και τα υπόλοιπα και τελικα όλη η \"μηχανή\" δε δουλεύει αρμονικά.

Στις ανθρωποκεντρικές προσεγγίσεις, επίσης ενδιάμεσης διάρκειας, δεν υπάρχουν ταμπέλες διαταραχών (κοινωνική φοβία, αγοραφοβία κτλ) ή μάλλον οι ταμπέλες δεν εξυπηρετούν τη θεραπεία και το κάθε άτομο, έχει για κάποιο λόγο αρχίσει να \"δυσλειτουργεί\", έχει όμως και την ευθύνη του εαυτού του και άρα και τη δύναμη να επαναφέρει τις εσωτερικές του ισορροπίες, με αρωγό τον ψυχοθεραπευτή. 

Καμία προσέγγιση δεν είναι πανάκεια, ο κάθε ένας επιλέγει αυτή που αισθάνεται ότι του ταιριάζει καλύτερα. 
Προσωπικά, είμαι ανθρωποκεντρικός θεραπευτής. Ωστόσο, έχοντας στο παρελθόν εκπαιδευτεί και δουλέψει γνωσιακά-συμπεριφορικά, όταν χρειάστηκε να δουλέψω με μια πελάτισα μου την φοβία της για τα αεροπλάνα την οποία και έπρεπε κάπως να διαχειριστεί άμεσα, μιας και σκόπευε να ταξιδέψει στην Ιταλία για μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές, εφάρμοσα γνωσιακές μεθόδους που είναι σαφώς πιο γρήγορα αποτελεσματικές. Εξήγησα όμως στην πελάτισα ότι αυτη η προσέγγιση θα την βοηθήσει μόνο προσωρινά και πως αν ήθελε να απαλλαγεί από τις φοβίες τις, θα έπρεπε να τις δουλέψει στο μέλλον με διαφορετικό τρόπο και σε μεγαλύτερο βάθος.

Είναι σημαντικό, Sandy, για να δεις αποτέλεσμα, να βρεις ένα θεραπευτή ο οποίος θα σου επιτρέπει να νοιώθεις απόλυτη ασφάλεια και εμπιστοσύνη, ασχέτως προσέγγισης. Εάν δεν εμπιστεύεσαι τον τρόπο με τον οποίο δουλεύει μέσα στη συνεδρία, τότε είτε πρέπει αυτό ακριβώς το συναισθημα να το συζητήσεις μαζί του, είτε να αλλάξεις θεραπευτή.

----------


## sandy25

ευχαριστω παιδια για τις απαντησεις.
απλα μερικες φορες απελπιζομαι και ψαχνομαι.
ολγιτσα θελω να σε ρωτησω οταν λες παω σε κοινωνικες εκδηπωσεις εννοεις οτι μπορεις και να πας π.χ σε μια βαφτιση οχι σαν καλεσμενη αλλα σαν η κουμπαρα που θα βαφτι σει το παιδι?
γιατι και εγω μπορω να παω σε βαφτιση και σε αλλη κοινωνικη εκδηλωση αλλα οχι οταν προκειται να προββαλω τον ευατο μου.οπως δεν παω σε κοινωννικες εκδηλωσεις που εκει θα ειναι και συγγενεις του αγοριου μου.
καλο βραδυ..........

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

sandy25 κάνεις κάποια θεραπεία φαρμακευτική;

----------


## sandy25

οχι μιχαλη δεν κανω.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Γλυκιά μου δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω αλλά οι φοβίες δεν ξεπερνιούνται καθόλου εύκολα. Μπορείς όμως να τις περιορίσεις.
Δεν είναι σωστό να ζεις καθημερινά με τέτοια ένταση.
Μην έχεις προκατάληψη με τα φάρμακα. Ούτε και αυτά είναι τόσο αποτελεσματικά και θέλουν και καιρό για να δράσουν όμως βοηθάνε.
Έχουμε ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα!

----------


## sandy25

ευχαριστω πολυ με απογοητευσες.
μου λες οτι ποτε δεν θα μπορεσω να οδηγησω και να παντρευτω.
πολυ κουραγιο μου δινεις.
εσυ για το προβλημα τι κανεις?

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Ήμουν αρκετά καλά περίπου δύο χρόνια. Λεω αρκετά γιατί ήμουν \"λειτουργικός\" όχι όπως θα ήθελα όμως.Εδώ και δέκα μέρες κάτι συνέβει που δεν θέλω να το αναφέρω τώρα και \"έπεσα\".
Ξεκίνησα πάλι φαρμακευτική αγωγή και αισθάνομαι καλύτερα.
Με το αυτοκίνητο τι πρόβλημα έχεις; Φοβάσαι να οδηγήσεις ή όταν οδηγείς και υπάρχουν μέσα άτομα έχεις την αίσθηση ότι σε \"παρακολουθούν\";
Sandy δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω όπως μου λες.Απλώς πρέπει να βλέπεις τα πράγματα όπως είναι. Εγώ βίωσα την κοινωνική φοβία στην χειρότερή της μορφή και σου λέω ότι είμαι καλύτερα.Απλώς κάποια γεγονότα τη \"πυροδοτούν\".

----------


## berg

Απο τετια δε γνωριζω πολλα αλλα απο τις απαντησεις που βλεπω και εγω μπερδευτικα. Ψυχοδιναμικες ο ενας, συμπεριφορες ο αλλος, εκθεση (ιστορια μαθηματικα) ο αλλος. Κατι να που να κανατε ζητα η κοπελα για να το αντιμετωπισει. Περιγραφες και εγω αν παρω ενα βιβλιο ψυχολογιας ξερω να κανω για αυτα τα ψυχολογικα. Εσεις πως τα περιορισατε στην πραξη πειτε να βοηθηθουν και οι αλλοι δε μπορειτε; Οταν ειχατε κοινωνικη φοβια στα βαφτισια οπου ειχατε και σας επιασε αυτο τι κανατε για να φυγει θελει ο αλλος να μαθει με απλα λογια.

----------


## olga_soul

Sandy γλυκιά μου δεν είναι ανάγκη να απογοητεύεσαι τόσο εύκολα με την άποψη που μπορεί να έχει ο καθένας μας εδώ για τις φοβίες. Και εγώ ταλαιπωρούμε χρόνια όπως ξέρεις με την κοινωνική φοβία, αλλά δεν μπορώ να περάσω την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου με το άγχος να την ξεπεράσω 100% γιατί μπορεί και να μην γίνει ποτέ λόγο της ευαισθησίας μου. Αν όμως φτάσω σε ένα σεβαστό θετικό ποσοστό αντιμετώπισής της απολαμβάνοντας πιο ήρεμα κάποια πράγματα θα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη. Αυτό άλλωστε προσπαθώ να κάνω χωρίς να τιμωρώ τον εαυτό μου να έχει κάποια αλματώδη πρόοδο. Σίγουρα και εσένα θα σε έχει κουράσει ο αγώνας αυτός μαζί της , αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι κάποιος διακόπτης να τον κλείσουμε ξαφνικά και να σβήσει σαν φοβία από τη ζωή μας, ούτε υπάρχει κάποιο χάπι που να την εξαφανίσει ως δια μαγείας. Φαντάσου και εμένα που πρέπει παράλληλα να ισορροπίσω και τα άλλα μου συμπτώματα....... Και για μένα ήθελε μεγάλη επιμονή και υπομονή για να φτάσω στο επίπεδο που βρίσκομαι σήμερα. Κατά την ίδια λογική δεν μπορώ να έχω μόνιμο άγχος για τον αν θα μπορέσω να γίνω κουμπάρα σε έναν γάμο, ή να είμαι το βασικό πρόσωπο σε αυτό, τη στιγμή που κάποια χρονιά δεν είχα τη δύναμη όχι μόνο να παρευρεθώ σε έναν γάμο, αλλά ούτε καν να βγω από το σπίτι.Εάν τέλος αυτό θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις καλύτερα είμαι στο κέντρο της κοινωνικής προσοχής με πάρα πολύ κόσμο σε άλλους τομείς, οπότε δεν χάνω τις ελπίδες μου ότι και στους τομείς που η ψυχολογία συνεχίζει να αντιδρά αρνητικά κάποια στιγμή θα καλμάρει. Μην χάνεις λοιπόν μικρό μου την ψυχραιμία σου και δίνε ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον εαυτό σου για κάθε μικρό βήμα που κάνεις καθημερινά στον αγώνα , χωρίς να εκβιάζεις την ψυχή σου να κάνει γρήγορα ένα τεράστιο άλμα που θα έρθει στο προσεχές μέλλον από μόνο του. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sandy25

μιχαλη εκτος απο τα φαρμακα εχεις ακολουθησει καποια ψυχοθεραπεια?
τι φοβια ακριβως ειχες?
εγω σου ειπα στο περιπου.
ολγιτσα χαιρομαι πολυ που μπορεσες και ξεπερασες μερικα πραγματα.
μακαρι να μην φοβασαι καθολου στο μελλον.
εγω αντιθετα τις περισσοτερες φορες προτιμω να αποφευγω τετοιες καταστασεις.
π.χ. σε μια παρουσιαση που επρεπε να κανω πολυ απλα δεν πηγα.γιατι?
γιατι το αγχος μου ειχε φτασει στο μεγιστο βαθμο,δεν μπορουσα να το πολεμησω.
με ακινητοποιουσε.

----------


## nikigirl18

Τωρα που ειπες παρουσιαση sandy και εγω σκεφτομαι οτι απο του χρονου μαλλον θα πρεπει να κανω παρουσιαση σε καποιες εργασιες στη σχολη και δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να μπορεσω..

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Danay δεν είχες ποτέ προφανώς κοινωνική φοβία για αυτό τα βλέπεις τόσο απλά. Δεν θα έλεγες σε έναν ανάπηρο σήκω από το καροτσάκι σου ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να περπατήσεις. Οι λογικές προσεγγίσεις στις φοβίες είναι για αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν.

Ακούστε τώρα πως λειτουργούν τα φάρμακα στην κοινωνική φοβία.
Είναι δύο κατηγορίες:
α) Αντικαταθλιπτικά (ladoz, Seroxat, effexor, Dymyrox, Zoloft......)
Η δράση των αντικαταθλιπτικών επέρχεται συνήθως 15-20 μέρες με την έναρξη της αγωγής. Μερικές φορές μπορεί να χρειαστεί περισσότερος χρόνος.Μήνας και βάλε.Εξαρτάται από τον οργανισμό.
β) Αγχολυτικά (lexotanil, centrac, xanax, rivotril, tranxene....)
Αυτά είναι άμεσης δράσης. Διώχνουν τα συμπτώματα του άγχους και αισθάνεσαι πιο χαλαρά.

Αν κάνεις αρκετό καιρό λοιπόν θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά μπορεί να νιώθεις τόσο καλά που να μήν χρησιμοποιείς αγχολυτικά καθόλου.

berg εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να πάω σε βαφτίσια. Αν ήμουν όμως ο κουμπάρος ακριβώς λόγο της κοινωνικής φοβίας θα είχα πολύ άγχος. Και μόνο οι σκέψεις ότι θα είχα το μωρό στην αγκαλιά και θα ήμουν το επίκεντρο της προσοχής θα μου προκαλούσε άγχος αρκετό καιρό πρίν. Οπότε κανένα μήνα πριν θα ξεκινούσα θεραπεία με αντικαθλιπτικά. Μετά από 15-20 μέρες οι ίδιες σκέψεις δεν θα μου προκαλούσαν χτυποκάρδι. ʼλλωστε στα βαφτίσια το μωρό κλέβει την παράσταση και αυτό είναι από μόνο του αγχολυτικό.
Τώρα σε παρουσιάσεις εργασιών ειδικά σε άτομα που είναι γνώστες του αντικειμένου,γάμους όπου θα ήμουν ο γαμπρός τα πράγματα τουλάχιστον για μένα είναι πιο δύσκολα. 

Μπορώ να σας πω επίσης ότι με βοηθάει το mind control (Μέθοδος ελέγχου του νου βασισμένη στο διαλογισμό)

Έκανα και ομοιοπαθητική στο παρελθόν. Εμένα προσωπικά δεν με βοήθησε καθόλου. (Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιους άλλους).

Από τον Αύγουστο το έχω στο πρόγραμμα να ξεκινήσω γνωστική συμπεριφορική θεραπεία. Μου είπαν ότι βοηθάει. 

Παιδιά πιστεύω πως μου στοίχισε πολύ που άργησα να ζητήσω βοήθεια για το πρόβλημά μου όταν άρχισε να μου πρωτοπαρουσιάζεται. Δεν μπορούσα να το δεχτώ και είχα μεγάλη προκατάληψη τότε για τα άτομα με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. 

ΖΗΤΗΣΤΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗ.

Και όπως λέει και ψυχή της παρέας (για σένα το λέω Όλγα) δεν υπάρχουν μαγικοί διακόπτες που να σβήνουν τις φοβίες.
Υπάρχουν όμως ροοστάτες που τις \"χαμηλώνουν\"
Φιλιά σε όλους

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Δεν με πειράζει γλυκιά μου, μέχρι και εγώ που ξέρω πως λειτουργούν οι φοβίες \"πιάνω\" τον εαυτό μου μερικές φορές να προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω κάποια πράγματα λογικά.Είπα κάποτε σε ένα φίλο μου: Τι φοβάσαι τα αεροπλάνα αφού είναι το ασφαλέστερο μεταφορικό μέσω στον κόσμο!
Δεν έχει νόημα η λογική όμως. Το γνώριζε και ο ίδιος. Δεν τον βοήθησα έτσι. Κάθε φοβικός έχει πλήρη συναίσθηση ότι αυτό που του συμβαίνει είναι παράλογο!

----------


## sandy25

nikigirl18 ξεκινα απο τωρα και κανε κατι γιαυτο.
τωρα θα μου πεις ποιος μιλαει αλλα ενα θα σου πω αυτο εγινε πριν 6 χρονια οπου και καταλαβα οτι εχω κοινωνικη φοβια.ομως περσι που ηρθε η ωρα να το ξανακανω σε ιδιωτικη σχολη οπου φοιτουσα πηγα λιγο πριν ειχαν αρχισει να τρεμουν τα ποδια μου.τελικα η παρουσιαση δεν εγινε μπροστα στην ταξη αλλα στους καθηγητες.αλλα σημασια εχει οτι πηγα και τωρα ειμαι περηφανη που για μια φορα ακομα δεν το εβαλα στα ποδια.εκανα ηδη ψυχοθεραπεια.νομιζω βοηθησε

----------


## gus1973

> _Originally posted by Danay_
> Ο μόνος τρόπος για να σταματήσετε να φοβάστε είναι να μην σκέφτεστε τι λένε οι άλλοι για εσάς ..
> Ειδικά από την στιγμή που βλέπετε ότι αυτό σας τρελαίνει, πρέπει να το ελλατώσετε ...
> Δεν πρέπει να είστε εξαρτημένοι από την γνώμη του άλλου ..
> Και άλλωστε το πως σας βλέπουν οι άλλοι είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό ..
> 
> Αλίμονο αν χάνετε τα μαθήματα επειδή ντρέπεστε μπροστά στους άλλους ..
> Σκεφτείτε λιγάκι πόσα χάνετε με το να σκέφτεστε συνέχεια τους άλλους ..
> :/


Ας είμαστε λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί στις κρίσεις μας.
Εντελώς φιλικά  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Ενταξει ρε παιδια ο καθενας λεει τη γνωμη του,δεν ειμαστε και επαγγελματιες του χωρου μην το παιρνεται τοσο προσωπικα ...και μαλιστα οταν το ποστ γινεται εντελως καλοπροαιρετα.Αλλιως θα επρεπε να σιωπαμε συνεχεια και δεν θα γινεται επικοινωνια.
Φιλικα.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

gus1973 μη ρίχνεις λάδι στη φωτιά. Δεν είπε τίποτα κακό η κοπέλα.
Την άποψή της είπε. Δεν είναι απαρίτητο να συμφωνούμε όλοι μεταξύ μας.

----------


## berg

Κρισεις πανικού, κοινωνική φοβια και αυτα απο το αγχος δεν τα εχω ζησει για να ξερο πος ειναι σε καποιον. Αλλα γενικα στο φοβο ξερω οτι πρεπει να πας κοντρα. Αν δεν πας θα σε παρει απο κατω. Για τη φοβια στο τσατ μου ειπαν τα παιδια οτι ειναι ενας φοβος αδικαιολογητος. Ξερω καποιον που φοβαται τις αραχνες και κανει σαν πανικοβλητος οταν τις δει. Και τον λεω ρε συ ενα πλασματακι ακακο ειναι μην το αποφευγεις γιατι το κανεις χειροτερα. Αν τα δεις με λογικο τροπο μπορεις ειναι καλυτερο και γενικα να αντιμετοπιζεις τον φοβο σου. Αντικαταθληπτικο επαιρνα οταν επαθα καταθλιψη το seroxat αλλα αγχολυτικο δεν πηρα. Ξερω αυτους που παιρνουν ηρεμιστικα για να φτιαχνονται (στεντον, υπνοστεντον και αλλα τετοια) αλλα δεν ξερω τι διαφορα εχει το αγχολιτικο απο το ηρεμηστικο. Απο οτι καταλαβα αν εχεις αγχος σε βοηθαει αν εισαι ομοσ καλα σε μαστουρωνει και σε φτιαχνει. Αλλα αυτο με το αγχολιτικο και το ηρεμιστικο δεν το καταλαβαινω γιατι να ειναι διαφορετικα.

----------


## olga_soul

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι όλες οι αγωγές δεν μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν την κλασσική ευεργετική δράση της βαριοπούλας!!!!!!!:P:P:P

Έχεις φοβία? ΣΜΠΑΜ!!! και έφυγε........ η φοβία μιας και δεν έχεις πλέον τια αισθήσεις σου......

ΚΑΛΗ Ε???? :Big Grin:

----------


## sandy25

εχει δοκιμασει καποιος υπνωση?θα ηθελα τις εντυπωσεις του..

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Με την μέθοδο της Όλγας εννοείς? Όχι δεν έτυχε!

----------


## olga_soul

Sandy μου και εγώ σκέφτομαι σοβαρά την θεραπευτική ύπνωση......

lol Μιχάλη μου...σου άρεσε βρε η βαριοπούλα? χι....χι Θύμισέ μου βρε να σου κάνω μία δώρο στη γιορτή σου.......:P:P

----------


## gus1973

ʼλλο ένα κρούσμα κοινωνικής φοβίας σήμερα με επακόλουθα: μείωση αυτοεκτίμησης, έντονο άγχος και πανικό. Για άλλη μια φορά \"το έσκασα\" από χώρο όπου έπρεπε να πω πέντε δέκα πράγματα σχετικά με τη δουλειά μου, μπροστά σε ακροατήριο. Είμαι απογοητευμένος. Δυστυχώς ο τόπος διαμονής μου δεν βοηθά στο να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιον ειδικό και το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει. Έχω ακολουθήσει ψυχανάλυση στο παρελθόν και ξέρω πόσο πολύ βοηθά και η σύγκρουση μεγαλώνει, όταν σκέφτομαι ότι είμαι εγκλωβισμένος σε ένα χώρο και δεν μπορώ να ζητήσω βοήθεια. Τα βάζω με τον εαυτό μου όταν αναλογίζομαι τι ψέματα σκαρφίζομαι προκειμένου να τη βγάλω \"καθαρή\". Απίστευτο. Ακόμα και αυτό που κάνω αυτή τη στιγμή (γράψιμο στο forum) γίνεται στα πλαίσια των υπόλοιπων ενεργειών, που αποσκοπούν στην απομάκρυσνη από το φοβικό αντικείμενο.

Όταν περνά ο \"κίνδυνος\" δεν με αναγνωρίζω. Και μέσα σε όλα αυτά υπάρχει και ο φόβος ότι όλο αυτό το έντονο άγχος θα με οδηγήσει σε άλλες περιπέτειες, όπως η ψύχωση. Παλαιότερα, μέσα σε όλα τα άλλα είχα και έντονο φόβο ότι θα τρελαθώ και ότι κάποτε θα οδηγηθώ σε ένα ψυχιατρείο.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

gus1973 εμένα η φαρμακευτική αγωγή με βοηθάει. 
Δοκίμασες να αντιμετωπίσεις το πρόβλημά σου φαρμακευτικά?

----------


## gus1973

Μιχάλη δεν έχω δοκιμάσει φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Μόνο ομοιοπαθητική έχω κάνει.
Danay σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Θα προσπαθήσω, θα το παλέψω...

----------


## siga_siga

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> ʼλλο ένα κρούσμα κοινωνικής φοβίας σήμερα με επακόλουθα: μείωση αυτοεκτίμησης, έντονο άγχος και πανικό. Για άλλη μια φορά \"το έσκασα\" από χώρο όπου έπρεπε να πω πέντε δέκα πράγματα σχετικά με τη δουλειά μου, μπροστά σε ακροατήριο. Είμαι απογοητευμένος. Δυστυχώς ο τόπος διαμονής μου δεν βοηθά στο να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιον ειδικό και το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει. Έχω ακολουθήσει ψυχανάλυση στο παρελθόν και ξέρω πόσο πολύ βοηθά και η σύγκρουση μεγαλώνει, όταν σκέφτομαι ότι είμαι εγκλωβισμένος σε ένα χώρο και δεν μπορώ να ζητήσω βοήθεια. Τα βάζω με τον εαυτό μου όταν αναλογίζομαι τι ψέματα σκαρφίζομαι προκειμένου να τη βγάλω \"καθαρή\". Απίστευτο. Ακόμα και αυτό που κάνω αυτή τη στιγμή (γράψιμο στο forum) γίνεται στα πλαίσια των υπόλοιπων ενεργειών, που αποσκοπούν στην απομάκρυσνη από το φοβικό αντικείμενο.
> 
> Όταν περνά ο \"κίνδυνος\" δεν με αναγνωρίζω. Και μέσα σε όλα αυτά υπάρχει και ο φόβος ότι όλο αυτό το έντονο άγχος θα με οδηγήσει σε άλλες περιπέτειες, όπως η ψύχωση. Παλαιότερα, μέσα σε όλα τα άλλα είχα και έντονο φόβο ότι θα τρελαθώ και ότι κάποτε θα οδηγηθώ σε ένα ψυχιατρείο.


με απόλυτη προσοχή σε διάβασα.
αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι στο παρελθόν δεν είχες στήριξη εξού και δεν εμπσιτεύεσαι τον εαυτό σου και σε ακολουθία έχεις την ανάγκη να το \"σκάσεις\".
1)εμπσιτοσύνη στον εαυτό σου
2)ανθρώπινα τα λάθη,μαθαίνουμε από αυτά και δεν τα επαναλαμβάνουμε.ε και αν ξαναγίνει σιγά και αυτό ανθρώπινο είναι.
3)ο τόπος διαμονής σε δυσκολεύει να απευθυνθείς σε ειδικό.χμμμ!
κοιτάξου σοτν καθρέφτη,κλείσε τα μάτια και μίλα.άνοιξε τα μα΄τια σου και συνέχισε να μιλάς.
4)το οτι δεν αναγνωρίζεις τον εαυτό σου όταν περνάει ο \"κίνδυνος\"είναι φυσιλογικό.γιατί?
διότι από την στιγμή που αλλάζουνε εικόνες γνωριμία καινούριων ανθρώπων και πολλά άλλα δεν θα παραμένεις ο ίδιος.
είναι σημαντικό όοοοοοοοοοοσο και αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, το γεγονός οτι δεν παραμένεις στάσιμος.αυτό σημαίνει οτι μπορείς και προσαρμόζεσαι.
δώσε πίστη στον εαυτό σου.και εκεί μείνε,μην σε νοιάζει πως θα φανείς στους άλλους.
έχε πίστη στην δουλειά σου σε αυτά που κάνεις.
συνέχισε να γράφεις.
smile τώρααααααααααααα

----------


## sandy25

απλα ηθελα να πω γεια σε ολους.........

----------


## nikigirl18

Τι κανεις sandy?

----------


## Joker

Γειά σου Sandy :Smile:

----------


## sandy25

γεια σας παιδια!
ολοι καλα?
θελω να σας πω οτι σημερα δεν πηγα για καφε με τισ φιλες μου γιατι δεν μπορουσα να βλεπω την μια απο αυτες να οδηγαει (εχω και την φοβια της οδηγησης)!!!!¨
 :Smile:

----------


## olga_soul

Sandy μήπως απλά τη συγκεριμένη δεν τη θεωρείς προσεκτική οδηγό?? Γενικά φοβάσε την οδήγηση των άλλων όταν σε μεταφέρουν?
Δηλαδή και σε ταξί ,σε λεωφορείο, σε τρένο κτλ?

----------


## sandy25

οχι βρε ολγιτσα απλα εγω φοβαμαι να οδηγησω (αν και εχω διπλωμα το εβγαλα πριν βγει η φοβια)και αν την εβλεπα θα μειωνα τον ευατο μου και θα στεναχωριομουν οποτε?

----------


## Nobile

Υπάρχει ελπίδα. Κι αφού έχετε το θάρρος και το συζητάτε, θα βρεθεί ο τρόπος και ο δρόμος να το ξεπεράσετε. Θα έρθει κάποια στιγμή που θα νιώσετε να φεύγει άξαφνα από πάνω σας ο «δαίμονας», να σας εγκαταλείπει, και θα είναι μια στιγμή μοναδική για τον καθένα. Τουλάχιστον αυτή ήταν η δική μου εμπειρία

Με ταλαιπώρησε όλη μου τη ζωή. Χάλασα τη ζωή μου, επαγγελματικά, συναισθηματικά, οικογενειακά, σε όλους τους τομείς. Ένιωθα ανύπαρκτος, ήταν φορές που είχα την αίσθηση ότι ήμουν ένα μηδενικό. Ένας ολόκληρος κόσμος μέσα μου γεμάτος πλούτο που όμως δεν ήμουν σε θέση να τον εκφράσω, δεν ήμουν σε θέση να εκφραστώ εξωτερικά όπως εγώ θα ήθελα. 

Πολλοί από εσάς περιέγραψαν πλευρές του προβλήματος με εξαιρετική σαφήνεια. Δεν μπορούσα να χαρώ τις φιλικές μου σχέσεις, το έπαιζα πολυάσχολος για να μην γίνει αντιληπτό το πρόβλημά μου και ο μεγαλύτερος εφιάλτης μου ήταν οι εντελώς χαλαρές φιλικές συνευρέσεις, αυτές που ο κάθε φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος λαχταράει. Αναρωτιόμουν πώς είναι δυνατόν να λαχταρούν μια έξοδο για καφέ με την παρέα, μια ταβέρνα για να διασκεδάσουν. Αλήθεια, πώς είναι δυνατόν να διασκεδάζουν μεταξύ τους, να \"επιβιώνουν\" ο καθένας ατομικά στα πλαίσια μιας μεγάλης παρέας; Πώς μπορεί κάποιος να λέει ό,τι του κατεβαίνει στο κεφάλι; Δεν φοβάται μην εκτεθεί; Εγώ γιατί φοβάμαι; Ποιος είναι αυτός ο διάολος μέσα μου που με ταλαιπωρεί και δεν μου επιτρέπει να διασκεδάσω όπως οι άλλοι, να αστειευτώ χαλαρά, να πω κι εγώ άνετα καμιά μλκία χωρίς να το σκέφτομαι εκατό φορές ν ανοίξω το στόμα μου; 

Μια συνεχής νευρικότητα, ένα συνεχές άγχος. Να αποφεύγεις με διάφορα προσχήματα τις επαφές με τους ανθρώπους και τις κοινωνικές συνευρέσεις, να νιώθεις μηδαμινός απέναντι στους άλλους, να οικτίρεις τον εαυτό σου και να μην ξανανοίγεις το στόμα σου όταν δεν γελούν με το αστείο σου (φυσικό κι επόμενο, αφού το έχεις πει με νευρικότητα), να αποζητάς την αποδοχή σε κάθε σου ενέργεια, σε κάθε κουβέντα που θα πεις

Η αποδοχή! Να μια παράμετρος που μεγιστοποιεί το πρόβλημα και που πολύ σωστά το θίξατε.

Ένιωθα φρικιό, μια μαύρη μύγα μέσα στο γάλα. Δεν μίλησα ποτέ σε κανέναν  και πώς να μιλήσεις, τι να πεις και πώς να το περιγράψεις; Ο όρος «κοινωνική φοβία» ήταν για μένα άγνωστος. Μόλις τα τελευταία χρόνια άρχισε στην Ελλάδα να γίνεται γνωστός. Όταν πρωτοδιάβασα πριν από λίγα χρόνια τον όρο και μια σύντομη επεξήγησή του, ήταν για μένα μια αποκάλυψη! Για πρώτη φορά συνειδητοποίησα ότι αυτό που μου συμβαίνει έχει όνομα, ασχολείται η επιστήμη της ψυχολογίας και της ψυχανάλυσης, το υφίστανται και άλλοι άνθρωποι! Δεν είμαι λοιπόν μόνος, δεν είμαι ένα φρικιό μοναχικό ανάμεσα σε μια θάλασσα από φυσιολογικούς ανθρώπους! Δεν ξέρετε τι ανακούφιση ένιωσα!...

Η γνώση αυτή σε βοηθάει τουλάχιστον να ταξινομήσεις λογικά το πρόβλημά σου κι όχι να παλεύεις απεγνωσμένα μέσα στα θολά νερά του ψυχισμού σου. Θα μου πείτε, αρκεί αυτό; Όχι βέβαια. Ήταν όμως ένα βήμα, πολύ σημαντικό. ʼρχισα να το ψάχνω αλλά η βιβλιογραφία σχεδόν μηδενική στα ελληνικά. 
Αλλά όπως είπα, ήταν ένα βήμα. Δεν νιώθεις τουλάχιστον τη μοναξιά του διαφορετικού

Να μην σας κουράζω Μαζί μ αυτή τη γνώση υπήρξε και μια συγκυρία γεγονότων. Αναφέρθηκα προηγουμένως στην αποδοχή. Την περίοδο εκείνη εργαζόμουν σε μια εταιρεία (συμπλήρωνα ήδη ενάμιση χρόνο εκεί) που κατά ευτυχή για μένα συγκυρία, τα άτομα με τα οποία συνεργαζόμουν και που βρισκόμασταν μαζί πολλές ώρες καθημερινά, ήταν εξαιρετικά σαν προσωπικότητες. Ποτέ δεν με αντιμετώπισαν με κριτική διάθεση, ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκε να προβάλλω το υπέρ εγώ μου για να σταθώ ανάμεσά τους. Είχα την πλήρη αποδοχή τους  παρά την νευρικότητα με την οποία τους αντιμετώπιζα εγώ στην αρχή (έξεις ετών δεν κόβονται εύκολα). 

Αυτό με βοήθησε να αρχίσω να ηρεμώ λίγο  λίγο από τις αυτοάμυνες με τις οποίες συνήθισα να αντιμετωπίζω μέχρι τότε ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις. ʼρχισα με δυο λόγια να χαλαρώνω στην καθημερινότητά μου από τα στρεσαρίσματα με τα οποία ήμουν φορτισμένος.

Αναφέρθηκε κάποιος σε προηγούμενο ποστ του παρόντος θέματος στο mind control. Δεν θα ήθελα να εκληφθεί ως διαφήμιση γι αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι όσο πιο διακριτικός γίνεται. Είναι αλήθεια όμως ότι την περίοδο εκείνη έκανα ασκήσεις mind control. (Δεν ήταν η πρώτη φορά, από χρόνια πριν παρακολουθούσα τα σεμινάρια αλλά δεν ήμουν ποτέ συνεπής στην άσκησή τους).

Εκείνη την περίοδο όμως έκανα με μεγαλύτερη συνέπεια ασκήσεις mind control, σε καθημερινή βάση (ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης με την εικόνα στον νου σου ενός επιθυμητού στόχου), προβάλλοντας την εικόνα του εαυτού μου να παρευρίσκεται σε κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις και να είναι άνετος, χαλαρός, να μετέχω δίχως κανένα πρόβλημα σε αυτές και ταυτόχρονα να είμαι αγαπητός και πλήρως αποδεκτός από όλους.

Πιστεύω πως ότι συνέβη, ήταν αποτέλεσμα αυτών των δύο παραγόντων. Το ότι δηλ. για αρκετό ήδη καιρό συνευρισκόμουν με άτομα αξιόλογα στην εργασία μου (πράγμα που είχε συμβάλλει σε μεγάλο βαθμό στην εσωτερική μου ηρεμία), και στις ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης και νοητών στόχων μέσω της παραπάνω μεθόδου.

Δεν πρόκειται να το ξεχάσω ποτέ γιατί ακόμη έχω (κι ας έχουν περάσει τρία σχεδόν χρόνια από τότε) την αίσθηση που με κυρίευσε και την εικόνα που «είδα». Μια εικόνα ολοζώντανη σαν να ήταν πραγματική

Ήταν απόγευμα και έκανα άσκηση mind control στο σαλόνι του σπιτιού μου. Τα παντζούρια κατεβασμένα ώστε να επικρατεί ημίφως για να μην με αποσπά το φως την προσοχή (αν και δεν έχει σημασία από τη στιγμή που θα αρχίσεις να χαλαρώνεις).

Η άσκηση πήγαινε καλά, βρισκόμουν στο επίπεδο εγκεφαλικών κυμάτων που οι επιστήμονες ονομάζουν «Α». Και τότε συνέβη, εντελώς απρόοπτα και ανέλπιστα!

Ένιωσα ξάφνου ένα βάρος να φεύγει από πάνω μου, ένα βάρος τεράστιο σαν υπεραιωνόβιος όγκος που καταπλάκωνε μέχρι τότε τους ώμους και τα σωθικά μου και ταυτόχρονα «είδα» (νοερά, καθώς ήμουν με κλειστά τα μάτια), ένα τεράστιο κάτι σαν μεγάλο και φρικτό στην όψη, κατάμαυρο πτηνό αμόρφου σχήματος, να ξετυλίγεται από γύρω μου  σαν να με είχε φυλακισμένο στα απαίσια φτερά του - να απομακρύνεται από πάνω μου φτερουγίζοντας δυνατά, απελευθερώνοντάς με συνάμα, να σταματάει για λίγο στο ταβάνι για να μου ρίξει μια τελευταία ματιά κι ύστερα να φεύγει από την οροφή  ή από τα κλειστό παράθυρο μάλλον, και να εξαφανίζεται!

Δεν ένιωσα φόβο στην εμφάνισή του  κάποιο δέος ίσως. Το μόνο που ένιωσα ήταν μια μεγάλη και μοναδική ανακούφιση! Την ίδια στιγμή ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ ότι το πρόβλημα που τόσα χρόνια με καταπίεζε και στραγγάλιζε κάθε ικμάδα της ενέργειάς μου, έφυγε! Έτσι ξαφνικά. Εξαφανίστηκε! Ένιωσα απελευθερωμένος!

ʼνοιξα τα μάτια και ήξερα ότι το πρόβλημά μου τελείωσε. Ήμουν ελεύθερος! Αδύνατον να περιγράψω τα συναισθήματά μου, και σίγουρα θα καταλαβαίνετε τι σημαίνει να απελευθερωθεί κανείς από μια τέτοια μέγγενη που του ρουφάει καθημερινά τη ζωή

Όχι βέβαια ότι αυτόματα τελείωσαν όλα. Συνήθειες και φόβοι ετών δεν χάνονται έτσι ξαφνικά και ήξερα ότι θα περάσει καιρός για να αποβάλλω όλα τα αρνητικά που είχαν συσσωρευτεί μέσα μου. Έτσι κι έγινε. Μόνο που άλλο πράγμα είναι να αποβάλλεις λίγο  λίγο συμπεριφορές, φοβίες, αναστολές κλπ και άλλο πράγμα το να σου είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ να κάνεις την παραμικρή άξια λόγου προσπάθεια όταν, ότι και να κάνεις, υποτροπιάζεις ξανά και ξανά

Η εικόνα εκείνου του απαίσιου στην όψη πτηνού στη σκηνή που βίωσα και σας περιέγραψα (σκηνή λες και ήταν βγαλμένη από σενάριο του Στήβεν Κινγκ), δεν σημαίνει τίποτα το μεταφυσικό ούτε το «διαβολικό». Ήταν απλώς ο τρόπος που ο νους μου ερμήνευσε το πρόβλημά μου και μου το ανέδειξε, όπως πιθανόν εγώ ο ίδιος να το είχα ασυνείδητα προσωποποιήσει. Όταν είμαστε χαλαροί (σε χαμηλές εγκεφαλικές συχνότητες) ο νους ερμηνεύει τις φοβίες μας και τις προσδοκίες μας με τους δικούς του συμβολισμούς, όπως ακριβώς γίνεται στα όνειρα.

Από την επόμενη κιόλας στιγμή μετά το συμβάν αυτό, όλα άλλαξαν γύρω μου! ʼρχισα να βλέπω τον κόσμο με άλλα μάτια, σαν να ήταν όλα καινούργια γύρω μου! Δεν ξανααντιμετώπισα προβλήματα στην κοινωνική μου συμπεριφορά, άρχισε να χτίζεται μέσα μου (με αντανάκλαση και στην εξωτερική μου στάση) μια προσωπικότητα με όλα εκείνα τα υλικά που μαζεύονταν για χρόνια μέσα μου αλλά που το πρόβλημά μου δεν μου επέτρεπε να τα δομήσω σταθερά. ʼρχισαν λίγο  λίγο να αποβάλλονται όλα εκείνα τα στοιχεία που δεν μου επέτρεπαν μέχρι τότε να ζήσω φυσιολογικά. Η διαδικασία αυτή συνεχίζεται ακόμη γιατί το σκάρτο υλικό που είχε σωρευτεί ήταν αρκετό , ωστόσο η σταδιακή αποδόμηση αυτού του υλικού και η αντικατάστασή του με νέο είναι η «εύκολη» διαδικασία  και πολλοί από εσάς θα καταλαβαίνουν τι εννοώ. Το δύσκολο ήταν να απαλλαχθώ από το τέρας που με καταδυνάστευε.

Να συμπληρώσω σ αυτό το μακρύ κείμενό μου ότι τίποτα δεν γίνεται χωρίς προσπάθεια και δίχως να το επιζητάει επίμονα κάποιος. Δεν επισκέφτηκα μεν γιατρούς  κι ίσως αυτό να ήταν λάθος  η αυτοψυχανάλυση όμως στην οποία όλα αυτά τα χρόνια είχα αυτοϋποβληθεί, το συνεχές ψάξιμο, ο προβληματισμός μου αλλά και οι εν γένει προβληματισμοί επάνω στην ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά, βοήθησαν εν τέλει κι αυτοί στην τελική απαγκίστρωσή μου από τη μέγγενη αυτή που με καταδυνάστευε. Και η όλη περιπέτειά μου με έχει κάνει να αντιμετωπίζω με μεγαλύτερη κατανόηση τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου και τις συμπεριφορές τους. 

Είναι πολύ θετικό το ότι είσαστε άτομα που ψάχνεστε. Μην νομίζετε ότι όλοι όσοι έχουν παρόμοια προβλήματα είναι άνθρωποι σαν κι εσάς. Οι περισσότεροι τα κουκουλώνουν όπως  όπως και αποφεύγουν να τα παραδεχθούν στον ίδιο τους τον εαυτό, με αποτέλεσμα να κάνουν ανυπόφορη τη ζωή όχι μόνο τη δική τους αλλά και των διπλανών τους. Το ότι τα παραδέχεστε  έστω και με το ψηφιακό σας πρόσωπο  υποδηλώνει από πλευράς σας γενναιότητα. ʼρα έχετε κάνει το πρώτο βήμα για το ξεπέρασμά τους.

Να είστε σίγουροι και σίγουρες ότι θα απελευθερωθείτε. Δεν σας λέω «πιστέψτε το», δεν έχει καμιά ιδιαίτερη σημασία το να πιέσουμε τον εαυτό μας να δεχθεί οπωσδήποτε κάτι που στην παρούσα φάση ίσως να είναι δύσκολο να κατανοήσει το «πώς» μπορεί να γίνει αυτό. Απλά, αφήστε ένα παραθυράκι ανοιχτό σ αυτό που σας λέω και δεχθείτε το. Έτσι, σαν αύρα ανοιξιάτικη μέσα σας ότι θα έρθει η μέρα που θα τελειώσει το μαρτύριο. Έτσι θα γίνει, να είστε σίγουροι  και σίγουρες.

Δεν το λέω για να επαναπαυθείτε. Συνεχίστε να το συζητάτε, και όχι μόνο μεταξύ σας στο παρόν φόρουμ (στο οποίο γίνεται εξαιρετική δουλειά). Βρείτε το θάρρος να το εξομολογηθείτε στους πιο οικείους σας και στους καλύτερούς σας φίλους  εννοείτε, σ αυτούς που πιστεύετε ότι έχουν την ικανότητα να καταλάβουν. Αρχίστε να το κάνετε, αρχίστε να είσαστε πιο ανοικτοί. Να είστε βέβαιοι ότι δεκάδες φοβίες έχουν και οι ʼΛΛΟΙ, φοβίες και φόβους διαφορετικής φύσης από τη δική σας αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι φοβίες. Που τις αντιμετωπίζουν με διαφορετικό τρόπο από τον δικό σας, με μεγαλύτερο θράσος ίσως. Αλλά που στην πραγματικότητα, όταν ξύσετε την επιφάνεια, θα ανακαλύψετε μέσα στον καθέναν ένα φοβισμένο παιδί. Ίσως καμιά φορά, περισσότερο φοβισμένο από εσάς

Ξανοιχτείτε λοιπόν. Μη φοβάστε να μιλήσετε για τους φόβους σας στους ανθρώπους που είναι σε θέση να καταλάβουν. Είναι άλλο ένα βήμα στην απελευθέρωσή σας από το σύνδρομο αυτής της φοβίας.

Και \"μην μασάτε\". Σε κανέναν.

----------


## Joker

> _Originally posted by Nobile_
> Όταν πρωτοδιάβασα πριν από λίγα χρόνια τον όρο και μια σύντομη επεξήγησή του, ήταν για μένα μια αποκάλυψη! Για πρώτη φορά συνειδητοποίησα ότι αυτό που μου συμβαίνει έχει όνομα, ασχολείται η επιστήμη της ψυχολογίας και της ψυχανάλυσης, το υφίστανται και άλλοι άνθρωποι! Δεν είμαι λοιπόν μόνος, δεν είμαι ένα φρικιό μοναχικό ανάμεσα σε μια θάλασσα από φυσιολογικούς ανθρώπους! Δεν ξέρετε τι ανακούφιση ένιωσα!...


Ξέρουμε :Wink: 

Πολύ ελπιδοφόρο αυτο που λες :Smile: 
Πριν πόσο καιρό έγινε αυτό; Και από τότε είσαι απόλυτα καλά;
Το mind control που λες είναι η μέθοδος silva;

----------


## olga_soul

Πολύ θετική η θεματική σου παρέμβαση Nobile μου!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Danay_
> 
> Πιστεύω όλοι μας εδώ έχουμε την δύναμη να καταφέρουμε ότι και εσύ !!
> Φιλάκια πολλά !
> )


Ναι Δανάη, κι εγώ το πιστεύω ότι μπορείτε να τα καταφέρετε. Αφού το θαύμα έγινε σ εμένα, μπορεί να γίνει στον καθένα. 

Μικρά παρόμοια θαύματα, έστω κι αν δεν είχαν μεγάλη διάρκεια, έχετε ζήσει όλοι σας πιστεύω. Όταν βιώνεις λοιπόν εκείνο το μικρό θαύμα (του ότι δηλ. νιώθεις καλά και υπέροχα για λίγο), ελπίζεις και εύχεσαι ότι θα κρατήσει για πάντα. Και κάνεις ό,τι μπορείς για να το διατηρήσεις ζωντανό. Ώσπου κάποια στιγμή καταλαβαίνεις ότι υποτροπιάζεις και επανέρχεσαι στη «φυσιολογική» για σένα κατάσταση, σ αυτήν δηλ. που έχεις μάθει να βιώνεις χρόνια ολόκληρα. «Ωωωπ», λες (για να το σατιρίσουμε και λίγο), «εντάξει, στανιάρισα, έρχομαι στα συγκαλά μου! ʼντε στο καλό κι ανησύχησα ότι μπορεί να θεραπεύτηκα»!...

Όταν μου συνέβη το γεγονός που σας περιέγραψα, ήμουν βέβαιος, ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ ότι το πρόβλημα ξεπεράστηκε. Έτσι, μέσα σε μια στιγμή! Ίσως γιατί στις χαμηλές εγκεφαλικές συχνότητες, έχουμε την δυνατότητα να λαμβάνουμε αυτούσιες, καθαρές τις πληροφορίες που μας παρέχει ο νους. 

Όντως έτσι ήταν. Μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να το τεστάρω από την επομένη κιόλας μέρα, και με έκπληξη παρατηρούσα τον εαυτό μου να αντεπεξέρχεται σε ό,τι μέχρι τότε θεωρούσα αδύνατον για μένα. Και να σας πω κάτι που θεωρούσα τελείως αδύνατο - και για πολλούς που μπαίνουν τυχαία στο site και διαβάζουν τις εμπειρίες μας, τους ακούγεται θεοπάλαβο, τραβηγμένο ίσως από τα αφτιά, μέχρι και εντελώς γελοίο;

Θεωρούσα αδύνατον λ.χ. να βρίσκομαι εν μέσω μιας παρέας άνω των δύο, έστω των τριών ατόμων, και να είμαι άνετος και χαλαρός! Να λέω ότι μου κατεβαίνει χωρίς προηγουμένως να το περνάω από τα μύρια κύματα, να γελάω άνετα, να παρεμβαίνω ακόμη και για να πω κάτι εκτός θέματος επειδή έτσι γουστάρω βρε αδερφέ! Κυρίως να μην παίρνω τοις μετρητοίς το τι θα πούνε οι άλλοι, να μην έχω την καχυποψία ότι το τάδε σχόλιό τους αφορούσε εμένα εν είδη κριτικής ή έμμεσης αποδοκιμασίας κλπ. 

Ξέρετε, αυτό το τελευταίο το συνειδητοποίησα πλήρως μόνον όταν αποθεραπεύτηκα. Τότε κατάλαβα ότι σε διάφορα αθώα σχόλια, θα αντιδρούσα διαφορετικά πριν. Βλέπεται, «όποιος έχει τη μύγα μυγιάζεται» όπως λέει και η παροιμία. Η ευθιξία όσων αντιμετωπίζουν το σύνδρομο της κοινωνικής φοβίας είναι αρκετά υψηλή. Είμαστε μυγιάγγιχτοι! Συνήθως δε, αντιδρούμε σπασμωδικά - ο καθένας βέβαια ανάλογα με την πνευματική του καλλιέργεια. Διότι σπασμωδική αντιμετώπιση είναι ακόμη και το να ζητήσεις ευγενέστατα και με χαμόγελο αποδοχής το λόγο από κάποιον που νομίζεις ότι πέταξε μια σπόντα για σένα. Προσοχή, όταν ο άλλος ΔΕΝ είχε καμία τέτοια πρόθεση! Συνήθως όμως, όταν βρισκόμαστε μέσα στο πρόβλημα, αδυνατούμε να καταλάβουμε εάν είχε ή όχι την πρόθεση ο άλλος. Εκτός των άλλων, το πρόβλημα αυτό αλλοιώνει και την ικανότητα κρίσης μας.

Κάτι που θα συμβούλευα, είναι να προσπαθούμε να είμαστε όσο γίνεται πιο χαλαροί στη ζωή μας και ειδικά στις κοινωνικές συναναστροφές μας. Κανένας δεν γνωρίζει το πρόβλημά μας όπως κι εμείς δεν γνωρίζουμε τι ψυχολογικές αναστολές, φοβίες ή ψυχικές νόσους έχουν οι άλλοι.

Και πιστέψτε με, από τότε που ξεπέρασα το δικό μου πρόβλημα που με καταδυνάστευε, διαπίστωσα ότι άλλοι άνθρωποι τους οποίους ζήλευα μέχρι τότε, έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα από ότι εγώ. Απλώς, δεν ήμουν σε θέση να τα δω διότι όπως είπα, η φοβία αλλοίωνε και την ικανότητα κρίσης μου. Ήταν σαν να περνούσα τη ζωή μου έχοντας ένα βαρύ διάφανο πέπλο μπροστά μου που όσες προσπάθειες και αν έκανα, δεν μου επέτρεπε να αντικρίσω πλευρές της πραγματικότητας κι ας ήταν μια ανάσα από εμένα.

Πλέον δεν ζηλεύω κανέναν. Ξέρω ότι, χαρίσματα συμπεριφοράς που έχουν οι άλλοι και θα ήθελα να διαθέτω κι εγώ, τώρα μπορώ να τα αποκτήσω. Ένα κλικ απαιτείται για να ενσωματώσεις επιλεκτικά στην συμπεριφορά σου και στην ψυχοσύνθεσή σου, στοιχεία που τα βλέπεις σε άλλους και τα θεωρείς αξιόλογα. Δεν ζηλεύω όμως τους άλλους, ειδικά όταν διαπιστώνω συγχρόνως και τις φοβίες που σέρνουν μαζί τους. Φοβίες και αναστολές που αδυνατούσα μέχρι πρόσφατα να αντιληφθώ στην πλήρη διάστασή τους.

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Joker_
> 
> Πολύ ελπιδοφόρο αυτο που λες
> Πριν πόσο καιρό έγινε αυτό; Και από τότε είσαι απόλυτα καλά;
> Το mind control που λες είναι η μέθοδος silva;


Φίλε joker

έχουν περάσει σχεδόν τρία χρόνια (από τον Οκτώβριο του 2003), αρκετά πρόσφατα δηλ. για να «θυμάμαι» λεπτομέρειες των προβλημάτων που με ταλάνιζαν.

«Απόλυτα καλά», χμ, είναι σχετικό ούτως ή άλλως ακόμη και για ένα άτομο που το θεωρούμε καθ όλα φυσιολογικό. Καταλαβαίνω όμως τι εννοείς και θα προσπαθήσω να δώσω μια απάντηση, όσο ακριβέστερη και ειλικρινέστερη γίνεται. 

Ναι, θεωρώ πλέον τον εαυτό μου αρκετά καλά. Όχι μόνον σε θέση με πριν αλλά και σε σύγκριση με οποιοδήποτε φυσιολογικό άτομο γύρω μας.

Όχι, δεν έχω ξεπεράσει όλα τα προβλήματα που μου δημιούργησε αυτό το σύνδρομο. Διάφορες δηλ. αναστολές, φοβίες κλπ. Μόνο που συμβαίνει το εξής: Πλέον, κάθε εμπειρία μου, κάθε επαφή μου, ακόμη και αν δεν την χειριστώ καλά λόγω των ενδόμυχων φόβων μου, αποτελεί για μένα κάτι που καταγράφεται, αναλύεται κλπ ώστε τη επόμενη φορά να την χειριστώ με απόλυτη επιτυχία. 

Αυτό δεν μπορούσα να το επιτύχω πριν. Όσο και αν το πάσχιζα, ήμουν σαν ένα παιδάκι που προσπαθεί να περπατήσει αλλά σκοντάφτει και πέφτει συνεχώς, ξανά και ξανά, χωρίς τα παθήματα να του γίνονται μαθήματα. Ξανά μανά τα ίδια που λένε. Έλεγα ας πούμε ότι την επόμενη φορά θα διαπραγματευτώ την εργασία που θα μου ζητήσουν απαιτώντας αυτά που πιστεύω εγώ ότι δικαιούμαι. Κάθε ραντεβού λοιπόν ήταν για μένα μια δοκιμασία, με φοβερό άγχος από πριν. Και, ή θα υπέκυπτα στην παραμικρή αντίρρηση του άλλου δίχως να διαπραγματευτώ (το συνηθέστερο), ή, προσπαθώντας να δείξω πυγμή υπό συνθήκες εσωτερικής πίεσης και στρες, θα έδειχνα μια στάση άκαμπτη χαλώντας σχέσεις με ανθρώπους. Τα παραπάνω που αναφέρω, σε κάθε πτυχή της επαγγελματικής και κοινωνικής ζωής ή ακόμη και των συναισθηματικών σχέσεων. 

Τώρα τουλάχιστον, έχω πλέον αποβάλλει τη νευρικότητα και το άγχος. Μπορώ άνετα και φιλικά να εξηγήσω τι θέλω και τι απαιτώ χωρίς να σκέφτομαι εκατό φορές πριν και άλλες εκατό μετά πώς θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσω τον οποιονδήποτε. Κάνω λάθη, συνήθως λάθη που προέρχονται από τους ενδόμυχους φόβους που εμφανίζονται. Μόνο που τα λάθη (εννοείται, τα σημαντικά λάθη), όσο πάνε και λιγοστεύουν. Κάθε λάθος δεν το επαναλαμβάνω γιατί, πολύ απλά, δεν γίνεται να το επαναλάβω. Πριν, γινόταν ακριβώς το αντίθετο: κάθε λάθος το επαναλάμβανα γιατί, με τις ανασφάλειες που είχα και τα συμπλέγματα που με ταλάνιζαν, δεν γινόταν να ΜΗΝ το επαναλάβω.

Τη συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο του mind control τη διδάχθηκα με τη μέθοδο Silva. Οι μέθοδοι είναι πολλοί, εγώ προτιμώ αυτήν διότι είναι ευπροσαρμόσιμη για τον καθένα και σε οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες (ή, όπως έλεγε και μια παλιά διαφήμιση για απορρυπαντικά «αυτήν έμαθα, αυτήν εμπιστεύομαι»).

Είναι πολλές οι παράμετροι και τα ιδιάζοντα προβλήματα που το σύνδρομο της κοινωνικής φοβίας προκαλεί, στον καθένα ανάλογα με την ψυχοσύνθεσή του, την ιδιαίτερη προσωπικότητά του, τα όποια τραύματα της παιδικής του ηλικίας κλπ. Πιστεύω ότι θα μας δοθεί η δυνατότητα να ασχοληθούμε στη συνέχεια με αρκετά από αυτά. Μέσα από την ανταλλαγή αυτή βοηθούμε και τους εαυτούς μας αλλά και τους άλλους που τα διαβάζουν. Είναι μεγάλη ανακούφιση για κάποιον να διαπιστώνει ότι δεν αποτελεί μοναχική μονάδα σε μια θάλασσα «φυσιολογικών» ανθρώπων, αλλά ότι το πρόβλημά του έχει ονοματεπώνυμο και απασχολεί και άλλους.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Nobile,ξεκίνησα κανά δυο φορές να γράψω την δική μου ιστορία γιατί αισθάνομαι ότι την ωφείλω στους συνομιλητές μου.Δεν άντεξα όμως γιατί στην διάρκεια με πήραν τα κλάματα σαν μωρό παιδί.

Σήμερα που διάβασα τα μηνύματά σου ένιωσα ότι θα μπορούσα να τα είχα γράψει εγώ.Πραγματικά με συγκίνησες. Την μέθοδο silva την γνώρισα το 1994 όταν πλέον είχα φτάσει σε τέτοιο κοινωνικό αγχος που δεν τολμούσα να βγώ από το σπίτι. Αν επρεπε να πάω στο φούρνο να ζητήσω ψωμί έπρεπε να το περάσω από χίλια κόσκινα στο μυαλό μου για το πως θα το ζητήσω.

Η μέθοδος με βοήθησε πολύ να χαλαρώσω στις απλές κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις σαν κάτι \"μαγικό\".
Όπως τα περιγράφεις με τους φίλους μου ένιωθα πιο άνετα ,με τους αγνώστους το ίδιο.

Αρχικά νόμισα πως βρήκα την λύση στο πρόβλημά μου. Δεν ήταν ακριβώς έτσι...
Μπορώ να σου πω ότι με βοήθησε σε ποσοστό 80% και όχι μόνο στην κοινωνική φοβία.Τη θεωρώ ίσω την μεγαλύτερη επένδυση που έκανα ποτέ στη ζωή μου και την χρησιμοποιώ ακόμη. Στα δύσκολα όμως δεν με \"κράτησε\".

Όταν ημουν αναφερόμενος στο στρατό νόμιζα ότι η καρδιά μου θα πεταχτεί έξω από το στήθος μου.Δεν κατάφερα ποτέ να διαβάσω ένα μεγάλο κείμενο μπροστά σε ακροατήριο.

Αναζήτησα βοήθεια ψυχιατρική.Κι αυτή όμως δεν μου έλυσε το πρόβλημα παρόλο που με βοηθάει.

Nobile πιστεύεις ότι το πρόβλημα το έχεις ξεπεράσει τελείως? Αν όχι σε τι ποσοστό είσαι 
ικανοποιημένος?

----------


## Nobile

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα όταν λες ότι σε πήραν τα κλάματα, Μιχάλη. Το ίδιο συναίσθημα με συγκλόνισε κι εμένα οταν για πρώτη φορά, πριν απο δύο χρόνια αν θυμάμαι καλά, προσπάθησα να γράψω για την εμπειρία μου αυτή περιγράφοντας ταυτόχρονα τα όσα μύρια συμπτώματα της φοβίας που με ταλάνιζαν.

Να συμπληρώσω με την ευκαιρία ότι, αν και ήταν «στιγμιαία» η εμπειρία μου όπως την περιέγραψα, σίγουρα ωστόσο δεν ήταν κάτι που έγινε ξαφνικά και στα καλά καθούμενα  όπως ας πούμε σαν να κερδίζει κάποιος το λαχείο ανάμεσα σε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άλλους. Δεν ήμουν δηλ. ο «τυχερός» που κέρδισε άξαφνα τον πρώτο λαχνό ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι είσαστε οι «άτυχοι». Συνέβη απλώς κάτι που από χρόνια προετοιμαζόταν αφού με απασχολούσε και έκανα συνεχή αγώνα να το ξεπεράσω. Το ίδιο θα συμβεί και μ εσάς αφού δεν το «θάβετε» το πρόβλημα αλλά προσπαθείτε να το αντιμετωπίσετε  με όποιον πρόσφορο τρόπο επιλέγει κάθε φορά ο καθένας.

Σε τι βαθμό είμαι ικανοποιημένος; Σε πολύ μεγάλο. Κι αυτό γιατί έφυγε, απομακρύνθηκε το «τέρας» που με είχε θανάσιμα σφιχταγκαλιασμένο με τις φτερούγες του, τόσο που δεν μπορούσα να ανασάνω. Με άλλα λόγια, τελείωσε ο μεγάλος πόνος. Έμειναν υπολείμματα  και ουκ ολίγα. 

Μόνο που, όποιος έχει περάσει από αυτή τη δοκιμασία κι έχει για χρόνια βιώσει ως τα κατάβαθα το σύνδρομο της κοινωνικής φοβίας, έχει γίνει αρκετά σκληρόπετσος και δεν μασάει στα υπολείμματα αυτά. Μπορεί να του κάνουν δύσκολη τη ζωή στα σημεία, μπορεί να χάνει μερικούς γύρους στο ρινγκ, ξέρει όμως ότι όταν χτυπήσει το καμπανάκι για τον επόμενο γύρο, δεν πρόκειται να ηττηθεί από το ίδιο ντιρέκτ του αντιπάλου ή από το ίδιο κροσέ. Γνωρίζει πλέον να τα αντιμετωπίσει. Πράγμα που πριν ήταν αδύνατον. 





> _Originally posted by Μιχάλης_
> 
> Όταν ημουν αναφερόμενος στο στρατό νόμιζα ότι η καρδιά μου θα πεταχτεί έξω από το στήθος μου.Δεν κατάφερα ποτέ να διαβάσω ένα μεγάλο κείμενο μπροστά σε ακροατήριο.


Δεν είσαι ο μόνος βέβαια. Απ ότι διαβάζω, πολλοί έχουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.

Θα σου πω ένα μυστικό, Μιχάλη, που ίσως να παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο. Παρόλα τα προβλήματά μου, δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα στο να διαβάσω ένα κείμενο μπροστά σε ακροατήριο (αλλά, να εξηγούμαστε, μόνον σε κάτι τέτοιο ήμουν άνετος). Και ξέρεις ποιο είναι ίσως το μυστικό;

Το ΘΕΑΤΡΟ!

Κάποια στιγμή της ζωής μου αποφάσισα ν ασχοληθώ με το θέατρο. Το ήθελα από μικρό παιδί αλλά οι συγκυρίες (και οι φοβίες) δεν μου το επέτρεψαν. 

Μπήκα λοιπόν σε μια θεατρική ομάδα. Στην αρχή ήταν δύσκολο αλλά πολύ σύντομα διαπίστωσα τη γοητεία του να εμφανίζεσαι μπροστά στο κοινό παίζοντας κάποιον ρόλο. Τον ρόλο ενός άλλου!

Αυτό ίσως να είναι μια πραγματική ψυχοθεραπευτική μέθοδος! Δεν είσαι  υποτίθεται  ο εαυτός σου αλλά κάποιος άλλος. Ένας νεαρός ερωτύλος, ένας μοχθηρός και γκρινιάρης γέρος, ένας απατεώνας, ένας φουκαράς μικρομεσαίος που τον απατάει η γυναίκα του, ένας ήρωας πολεμιστής, ένας πλούσιος φεουδάρχης κλπ. Δεκάδες προσωπικότητες μέσα από τις οποίες δημιουργείται ένας φανταστικός χαρακτήρας τον οποίο υποδύεσαι εσύ.

Μπροστά σου είναι το κοινό. Ένα κοινό που δεν βλέπει τον Μιχάλη εκείνη τη στιγμή (ο Μιχάλης είναι άγνωστος για τον θεατή) αλλά τον χαρακτήρα που ο Μιχάλης υποδύεται. Ο Μιχάλης (ο κάθε Μιχάλης) το γνωρίζει αυτό. Δεν έχει λοιπόν τη συναίσθηση ότι κρίνεται ο ίδιος αλλά ο χαρακτήρας του οποίου τη μορφή υποδύεται!

Ασχολούμενος με το θέατρο, προσπαθείς να τελειοποιήσεις την τεχνική σου όσο γίνεται περισσότερο (όπως άλλωστε κάνει ο καθένας με ότι κι αν καταπιάνεται). Προσπαθείς λοιπόν να ερμηνεύσεις ή να απαγγείλεις όσο πιο σωστά μπορείς το κείμενο που έχεις στα χέρια σου.

Από ένα σημείο κι έπειτα, κι όσο τελειοποιείς τις τεχνικές της σωστής ανάγνωσης, διαπιστώνεις ότι δεν νιώθεις εκτεθειμένος απέναντι σε δεκάδες ή εκατοντάδες μάτια που σε κοιτάζουν για να σε κρίνουν. Αντίθετα, νιώθεις αυτά τα δεκάδες ή εκατοντάδες μάτια (και αφτιά) να κρέμονται από το στόμα σου. Είσαι εσύ κι όλοι αυτοί που τους έχεις στο χέρι σου και μπορείς να τους κάνεις να δακρύσουν, να γελάσουν, να συγκινηθούν. Είσαι ο άρχοντας της στιγμής! Είσαι ο ένας κι είναι οι πολλοί που θα σε παραδεχθούν, θα υποκύψουν μπροστά σου και θα σε χειροκροτήσουν, θέλουν δεν θέλουν.

Παύεις λοιπόν (εκ των πραγμάτων) να απασχολείς το μυαλό σου με τον όποιον πανικό από τα βλέμματα που είναι κάτω και το απασχολείς μόνον με ένα πράγμα: με τη σωστή ανάγνωση του κειμένου σου και με τα ερμηνευτικά στοιχεία που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για να προκαλέσεις στο κοινό τα συναισθήματα που ΕΣΥ θέλεις!

Μακρηγόρησα με την παραπάνω αναφορά γιατί θέλω να προτείνω σε όσους πάσχουν από το σύνδρομο της κοινωνικής φοβίας, να ασχοληθούν με το θέατρο. ΝΑΙ, το λέω πολύ σοβαρά. Ασχοληθείτε με μια ερασιτεχνική θεατρική ομάδα. Στο πανεπιστήμιο, στον σύλλογο της γειτονιάς σας, στο δήμο που ανήκετε. Δεκάδες τα μικρά ερασιτεχνικά θεατρικά σχήματα. Μην προβάλλετε καμιά δικαιολογία. Είναι μια απλή διαδικασία, ευκολότερη και από το να πάτε στον οδοντογιατρό  ο οδοντογιατρός πονάει, το θέατρο όχι!

Μπείτε και συμμετέχετε σε μια θεατρική ομάδα. Τα οφέλη που θα αποκομίσετε θα είναι πολλά. Το σημαντικότερο, για όσους νιώθουν ότι τους κόβονται τα πόδια μπροστά σε κοινό, θα είναι να ξεπεράσουν το πρόβλημά τους αυτό. Κι όχι μόνο θα το ξεπεράσουν (100% επιβεβαιωμένο), αλλά θα αρχίσουν να επιζητούν ευκαιρίες για να εμφανίζονται μπροστά σε κοινό!

Όσο απίστευτο κι αν σας φαίνεται, αυτή θα είναι η κατάληξη αν αποφασίσετε να ασχοληθείτε με το θέατρο. Και κακώς είπα «αν». Κάντε το με την πρώτη ευκαιρία, από αύριο κιόλας!

Θα λυθεί ως δια μαγείας το πρόβλημα της κοινωνικής φοβίας; Όχι βέβαια! Θα λυθεί όμως 1ον το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που έχουν όσοι νιώθουν κράμπες στο να εμφανίζονται μπροστά σε κοινό και 2ον θα έχουν κάνει ένα σημαντικό βήμα για την εν γένει αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος.


Εκτός λοιπόν από τους συναδέλφους και τις συναδέλφισσες στη δουλειά μου για την οποία σας μίλησα (το κλίμα εκείνο της αποδοχής το οποίο συνέβαλλε τα μάλα στην εσωτερική μου ηρεμία την συγκεκριμένη εκείνη περίοδο) και εκτός από το mind control, ένας επιπλέον παράγοντας που πιστεύω ότι με βοήθησε να ξεπεράσω το πρόβλημά μου, ήταν η χρόνια απασχόλησή μου με το θέατρο.


Για τη μέθοδο Silva, κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι ήταν η καλύτερή μου επένδυση. Δυστυχώς δεν την αξιοποίησα μέχρι στιγμής όσο θα έπρεπε (δεν ήμουν ποτέ συνεπής στην εφαρμογή της). Όπως φαίνεται, για τόσο σημαντικά προβλήματα όπως είναι τα ψυχικά νοσήματα, πρέπει εκτός από την συνεχή και με συνέπεια εφαρμογή της μεθόδου, να αξιοποιηθούν ή να υπάρξουν και μια σειρά άλλοι παράγοντες. Ήδη εγώ αναφέρθηκα σε τρεις μέχρι στιγμής.

Στη μέθοδο πάντως οφείλω, εκτός των άλλων, και το ότι μου αποκαλύφθηκε συμβολικά (ως «όραμα») το πρόβλημά μου μέσω της εμπειρίας που περιέγραψα. Και το ότι συνειδητοποίησα, ένιωσα την απομάκρυνσή του από πάνω μου.

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Danay_
> Πως είναι η μέθοδος mind control;
> 
> Φιλιά !


Ελπίζω να μην μου την πέσει κανείς βρε Δανάη κατηγορώντας με ότι κάνω διαφήμιση για το mind control.

Με δυο λόγια πάντως, είναι μια μέθοδος που βασίζεται στον «δυναμικό διαλογισμό» όπως αποκαλείται. Στην πνευματική και σωματική χαλάρωση δηλ. ώστε να πέσει η εγκεφαλική συχνότητα στους 10 περίπου κύκλους ανά δευτερόλεπτο (ότι συνήθως γίνεται και σε κάθε άσκηση διαλογισμού οποιασδήποτε μεθόδου, ακόμη και αυτών της γιόγκα).

Η διαφορά συνίσταται ότι εδώ εκπαιδεύεσαι ώστε να «πέφτεις» οποιαδήποτε στιγμή επιλέξεις εσύ στην κατάσταση αυτή, ελεγχόμενα και συνειδητά, ακόμη κι αν βρίσκεσαι στο γραφείο σου, στο λεωφορείο κλπ.

Βρισκόμενος στο επίπεδο Α των εγκεφαλικών συχνοτήτων (10 περ. κύκλοι/sec), μπορείς να βάλεις νοερά την εικόνα οποιουδήποτε στόχου θα ήθελες να καταφέρεις. Να φαντάζεσαι ας πούμε τον εαυτό σου γεμάτο ενέργεια καθώς παραδίδεις το μάθημα στους μαθητές σου κι αυτοί να κρέμονται από τα χείλη σου ή να μπαίνεις στο αεροπλάνο λ.χ. ή στο ασανσέρ (όσον αφορά τις ειδικές φοβίες) άνετα, χαρούμενα και χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

Ο νους, ούτως ή άλλως, δέχεται την εικόνα που του προβάλλουμε ως πραγματικότητα. Αν του προβάλλουμε τους φόβους μας, αυτούς θα εμφανίσει την κατάλληλη στιγμή (αν φοβόμαστε ότι θα τα θαλασσώσουμε στο μάθημα και οι μαθητές θα κρυφογελάνε μεταξύ τους, το πιθανότερο είναι έτσι να συμβεί). Αν του προβάλλουμε τις επιθυμίες μας (στη συχνότητα αυτή των εγκεφαλικών επιπέδων Α για να είναι πιο αποτελεσματικό), τις επιθυμίες μας θα υλοποιήσει. 

Ιδιαίτερα για τις ειδικές φοβίες, η μέθοδος απ όσο γνωρίζω είναι απόλυτα αποτελεσματική.

Φτάνει να την ασκεί κανείς κι όχι να τεμπελιάζει όπως εγώ.

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Μιχάλης_
> 
> 
> Αν επρεπε να πάω στο φούρνο να ζητήσω ψωμί έπρεπε να το περάσω από χίλια κόσκινα στο μυαλό μου για το πως θα το ζητήσω.



Για να το πει κάποιος αυτό δημοσίως (έστω και με το ψηφιακό του προφίλ), 

για να εξομολογηθεί κάτι τέτοιο για το οποίο γνωρίζει ότι ίσως προκαλέσει ειρωνικά χαμόγελα σε βάρος του (συνήθως από ανεγκέφαλους), απαιτείται ΓΕΝΝΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ!

Κι όποιος διαθέτει παρόμοια ΓΕΝΝΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ, σημαίνει ότι θα ξεπεράσει ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ το πρόβλημα που τον ταλανίζει. 

Απλώς, συμβαίνει το πρόβλημα της λεγόμενης «κοινωνικής φοβίας» να ταλαιπωρεί συνήθως τα πιο ευγενικά και αξιόλογα άτομα. Λόγω της ευαισθησίας που τα χαρακτηρίζει.

Γι αυτό επιμένω φίλοι μου ότι θα το ξεπεράσετε. Μην έχετε καμιά αμφιβολία γι αυτό.

Η ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΕΙΑ και η ΓΕΝΝΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ δεν σας λείπουν.

Είναι το πρώτο και σημαντικότερο βήμα. Τα υπόλοιπα θα έρθουν.

Φτάνει να μην το βάλετε κάτω και να συνεχίσετε με την ίδια γενναία και ειλικρινή στάση.

Η ειλικρίνεια και η γενναιότητα είναι το Α και το Ω της απελευθέρωσής σας

Και μπροστά σ αυτές τις δύο αρετές, ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ακόμη και οι θρασείς, ακόμη και οι ανεγκέφαλοι που βρίθουν γύρω μας


Απαιτεί αρετή και τόλμην η ελευθερία είπε ο Ανδρέας Κάλβος.

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την προσωπική μας ελευθερία απέναντι στα τέρατα, τις Λερναίες Ύδρες του ψυχικού μας κόσμου.


Ξαναθυμηθείτε ή ξαναδιαβάστε τους άθλους του Ηρακλή. Έχουν πολλά να μας διδάξουν οι συμβολισμοί τους για τα τέρατα που κρύβονται μέσα μας και το δρόμο για την εξόντωσή τους

----------


## gus1973

Nobile τη μέθοδο Σίλβα πως μπορεί να την εξασκήσει κανείς; Χρειάζεται να πας σε κάποια ειδικά κέντρα ή μέσω βιβλίων;

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> 
> Nobile τη μέθοδο Σίλβα πως μπορεί να την εξασκήσει κανείς; 
> 
> Χρειάζεται να πας σε κάποια ειδικά κέντρα ή μέσω βιβλίων;


Μπορεί να γίνει και μέσω βιβλίων που περιγράφουν βήμα το βήμα τις ενέργειες που θα κάνει κάποιος ώστε να φτάσει στο σημείο να κατεβάζει την εγκεφαλική του συχνότητα στους περίπου 10 κύκλους/sec.

Μόνο που αυτό απαιτεί μεγάλη υπομονή για αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα και απόλυτη, καθημερινή συνέπεια. Ειδάλλως κουράζει και εύκολα τα παρατάει κανείς.

Αποτελεσματικότερος τρόπος είναι η παρακολούθηση των σεμιναρίων που διαρκούν ένα τριήμερο (Παρασκευή, Σαββάτο, Κυριακή). Στη διάρκεια του τριημέρου μαθαίνει ο νους να «κατεβαίνει» στο επίπεδο Α. ʼπαξ και το μάθει μια φορά, η γνώση αυτή παραμένει στη μνήμη και μπορεί να το επαναλάβει οποτεδήποτε και οπουδήποτε.

Το λεγόμενο επίπεδο Α (7 έως 13 περ. κύκλους/sec) είναι η συχνότητα των κυμάτων που εκπέμπει ο εγκέφαλος λίγο πριν ξυπνήσουμε ή λίγο πριν μας τυλίξει ο ύπνος. Είναι επίσης η συχνότητα κατά την οποία βρισκόμαστε όταν, στη διάρκεια του ύπνου, βλέπουμε τα όνειρα.

Όταν είμαστε ξύπνιοι και στη διάρκεια της ημέρας, όταν δηλ. βρισκόμαστε σε εγρήγορση, ο εγκέφαλος εκπέμπει στη συχνότητα Β (14 έως 20 ή 25 περ. κύκλους/sec).

Όταν ο νους βρίσκεται στη συχνότητα Α είναι σε πλήρη χαλάρωση και απόλυτα δημιουργικός. Ό,τι «πρόγραμμα» τοποθετήσουμε στη διάρκεια αυτή στον νου, με ότι εικόνες, προσδοκίες κλπ τον τροφοδοτήσουμε, αυτές θα «υλοποιήσει» όταν βρισκόμαστε σε εγρήγορση.

Εάν τον έχουμε τροφοδοτήσει με σκουπίδια κατά τη διάρκεια της ζωής μας (φοβίες, αναστολές, λανθασμένες πληροφορίες κλπ), αυτές θα προβάλλει κάθε στιγμή μπροστά μας και σύμφωνα μ αυτές θα πορευόμαστε, ανεξαρτήτως της θέλησής μας να ξεφύγουμε.

Αν αλλάξουμε τα «προγράμματα» τροφοδοτώντας τον με νέα, αυτά θα προβάλλει κάθε στιγμή μπροστά μας.

Εάν λ.χ. έχουμε περάσει το πρόγραμμα στον νου μας ότι είμαστε ανεπαρκείς, άχρηστοι, κακάσχημοι, μηδαμινοί, αντιερωτικοί, ατελέσφοροι κλπ, ότι και να προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε, αυτή η άποψη για τον εαυτό μας θα βρίσκεται συνεχώς στο προσκήνιο και θα προδικάζει την εικόνα για τον εαυτό μας.

Το κακό είναι ότι την εικόνα που έχουμε για τον εαυτό μας, την προβάλλουμε κάθε στιγμή και στους άλλους. Αν δηλ. πιστεύουμε ότι είμαστε ανεπαρκείς ή αντιερωτικοί, το μήνυμα το μεταδίδουμε στους άλλους και τους επηρεάζουμε αρνητικά για εμάς άθελά μας.

Ο μόνος τρόπος για να αλλάξουμε αποτελεσματικά και σε σύντομο χρόνο την αρνητική ιδέα για τον εαυτό μας, είναι να αποβάλλουμε τα παλιά «προγράμματα» με τα οποία για οποιοδήποτε λόγο έχουν συσσωρευτεί στον νου και να τον τροφοδοτήσουμε με καινούργια.

Κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνεται εύκολα όσο βρισκόμαστε στη συχνότητα Β (σε κατάσταση δηλ. εγρήγορσης). Πολύ απλά, διότι το υποσυνείδητο λειτουργεί με τους δικούς του κανόνες και όχι με τη λογική.

Σε κατάσταση λοιπόν εγκεφαλικών συχνοτήτων Α (σε κατάσταση χαλάρωσης με άλλα λόγια), είναι αποτελεσματική η διαδικασία αλλαγής αυτών των «προγραμμάτων».

Πώς πρακτικά γίνεται αυτό; Πολύ απλά, με τη δημιουργία οραματισμών. Αν οραματίζεσαι λ.χ. τον εαυτό σου λαμπερό, όμορφο, δημιουργικό κλπ, η εικόνα αυτή για τον εαυτό σου αρχίζει να κυριαρχεί πλέον και να επισκιάζει οποιαδήποτε άλλη εικόνα είχες πριν. Στις συνθήκες της πραγματικής ζωής (σε επίπεδο Β), οι αλλαγές που μπορεί να προκύψουν από αυτή την απλή διαδικασία, μπορεί να είναι όντως εκπληκτικές.

Μέσω της απλής διαδικασίας λοιπόν των οραματισμών αλλάζουν τα προγράμματα που έχουμε στον νου μας, με καινούργια. Εκεί λοιπόν βασίζεται η φιλοσοφία του mind control. 

Αυτά τα ολίγα όσο γίνεται πιο συνοπτικά (το κεφάλαιο είναι μεγάλο και δεν εξαντλείται με μια απλή ενημέρωση).

Ο τρόπος που εγώ ακολούθησα βασίζεται στη μέθοδο Silva (το Βασικό Σεμινάριο της μεθόδου Silva, απαραίτητο για όσους ασχολούνται για πρώτη φορά). Σεμινάρια γίνονται ανά διαστήματα και μπορεί να τα πληροφορηθεί κανείς μέσω της σχετικής ιστοσελίδας. Ίσως για κάποιους τα δίδακτρα να φανούν τσουχτερά (γύρω στα 300  αν δεν κάνω λάθος), όπως είπε όμως και ο Μιχάλης αποτελούν πολύ σημαντική επένδυση, περισσότερο απ όσο μπορεί κανείς να φανταστεί. Το καλό είναι ότι η οποιαδήποτε επανάληψη του βασικού σεμιναρίου (και πιστέψτε με, κάθε φορά και κάτι καινούργιο ανακαλύπτεις που δεν το είχες προσέξει πριν) κοστίζει μόνον 15  για τους αποφοίτους.

(Υπόψιν ότι δεν παίρνω ποσοστά από τη Silva, έτσι :Wink: 

Αυτά τα ολίγα φίλε Gus 

Όσο για τους υπόλοιπους, ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα

----------


## gus1973

Ευχαριστώ Nobile!

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Nobile, σε αυτά που περιγράφεις συμφωνώ απόλυτα και είχα κάποια στιγμή στο μυαλό μου να τα πω στην παρέα μας. Ούτε εγώ παίρνω ποσοστά από την μέθοδο silva ωστόσο τα \"τσουκτερα\" δίδακτρα που περιγράφεις εγώ προσωπικά τα έχω αποσβέσει δεκάδες φορές. Αν πάει κάποιος στο εισαγωγικό σεμινάριο που είναι δωρεάν θα τον πείσουν ότι με την συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο μπορείς να λύσεις όλα σου τα προβλήματα.Η αλήθεια όμως δεν είναι αυτή.

Ειναι ακριβως αυτή που θα σας πω:

ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΣΙΛΒΑ ΔΕΝ ΛΥΝΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ!

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ 

(ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ, ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ, ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ,ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΟ, ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ, ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ) ΠΟΥ 

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ! 

ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ. ΑΛΛΟΥ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.

ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ!

----------


## Nobile

Συμφωνώ Μιχάλη με τα όσα αναφέρεις.

----------


## Nobile

Αρχίζω να έχω τύψεις παιδιά

(Joker, Sandy, Olga, Danay, Μιχάλη, Gus, Νiki, libido κι οι υπόλοιποι).

Είχατε μια ωραία επικοινωνία, ανταλλάσσατε απόψεις, κάνατε χιούμορ και αστειάκια μεταξύ σας κι έχω την εντύπωση ότι μπήκα ξαφνικά με δυο - τρία βαρύγδουπα κι ασήκωτα κείμενα και χάλασα το όμορφο κλίμα που υπήρχε προκαλώντας αμηχανία. 

Δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου. 

(Μάλλον το παράκανα με τη σοβαρότητα)

----------


## fear

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Έχει κανείς να προτείνει κανένα αξιόλογο βιβλίο σχετικά με την κοινωνική φοβία, καθώς και με τρόπους-μεθόδους αντιμετώπισής της;

----------


## nikigirl18

Οχι nobile μην ανησυχεις καθολου γι\'αυτο που λες :Wink:

----------


## velout

ORION ποια πιστεύεις ότι είναι η αποτελεσματικότερη θεραπεία για την κοινωνική φοβία και γενικά για την έλλειψη αυτοεκτίμησης?Υπάρχουν δεκάδες θεραπείες το θέμα είναι ποια είναι η αποτελεσματικότερη.ʼλλοι λένε ότι τα προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζονται άμα καταλάβεις την αιτία τους και τους ασυνείδητους μηχανισμούς που σε επηρεάζουν,δηλαδή με ψυχανάλυση.ʼλλοι λένε ότι η κοινωνική φοβία και γενικά οι φοβίες αντιμετωπίζονται με έκθεση κλιμακωτή.Ένα άλλο βιβλίο που διάβαζα έλεγε ότι οι φόβοι αντιμετωπίζονται μέσα από βιωματικές θεραπείες.Τώρα έχουμε τη μέθοδο SILBA που είναι και απλή και ύπόσχεται ότι θα μας απαλλάξει σαν το μαγικό ραβδί.Έχουμε και ομοιοπαθητική,ανθοθεραπεί ,γι.ογκα,ρεφλεξολογία,βελο ισμό και χίλιες δυο θεραπείες.ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ μπορεί κάποιος να μιλήσει με συνέπεια και γνώση και να πει ναι αυτό και αυτό χρειάζεται για να αντιμετωπιστεί μόνιμα μια φοβία.Έχω πάει σε δέκα ψυχολόγους και ο καθένας λέει τα δικά του.Δεν μπορούν οι επιστήμονες που είναι δουλειά τους αυτή να πούνε ότι η αποτελεσματικότερη μέθοδος είναι αυτή και αυτό αποδεικνύεται και κλινικά μέσα από την πράξη.Τόσα χρόνια που μπένω σε σάιτς για ψυχολογία ο καθένας λεέι το μακρύ του και το κοντό του.Ρωτώ πολύ απλά και υπεύθυνα όποιον ξέρει να μου απαντήσει.Πώς καταπολεμά ριζικά κάποιος το κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας που οδηγεί στην κοινωνική φοβία.Με απλά λόγια.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Orion_
> Η κοινωνική φοβία δεν είναι απλό πρόβλημα.Δεν είναι απλά να αντιμετωπίσεις το φόβο,αυτό ίσως είναι το πρώτο βήμα.Ο φόβος μπορεί να προκαλέσει με τη σειρά του επιπλέον ψυχολογικά προβλήματα.Η κοινωνική φοβία σε κάνει πολλες φορές κοινωνικά αδέξιο..και εκεί είναι η μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία.Εγώ πιστευω πως απαιτήται θέληση και πίστη.Δυστυχώς δεν καταπολεμάτε εύκολα με τη λογική οποιαδήποτε φοβία.Ισως αυτό να επιτυγχάνεται με τη δύναμη της θέλησης.Αλλά πρέπει το αισθημα της θέλησης να μην καταπιέζεται ασυνείδητα ,πρέπει να αφεθεί ελευθερο και να κινητοποιει.Πολλες φορές βολευομαστε με τη κατασταση που βρισκομαστε ,όσο και να μας ταλαιπωρεί,και φοβόμαστε το καινούργιο αυτό που θα έρθει.


Κατ αρχήν να εξάρω την παραπάνω τοποθέτηση του Ωρίωνα. Οι επισημάνσεις του είναι ακριβείς και υποδηλώνουν κατ επέκταση την αυξανόμενη συνειδητοποίησή του. Πράγμα που με εκπλήσσει ευχάριστα (του το έχω πει κατ ιδίαν σε πι μι αλλά θέλω να το επαναλάβω και δημοσίως) γιατί διαπιστώνω αφενός την ωριμότητά του  σπάνια για την ηλικία του, αφετέρου τη θέλησή του να ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα. Η συνειδητοποίηση των διαφόρων πλευρών του προβλήματος, το πώς αυτά εκδηλώνονται και το τι υποδηλώνουν, είναι οδός για το ξεπέρασμά τους.

Θα ήθελα επίσης να πω (στον/στην) φίλο/η Velout ότι η παραπάνω τοποθέτησή μου: 

«Η συνειδητοποίηση των διαφόρων πλευρών του προβλήματος, το πώς αυτά εκδηλώνονται και το τι υποδηλώνουν, είναι οδός για το ξεπέρασμά τους»,

αποτελούν εμμέσως απάντηση και στο ερώτημα που έθεσε. Οδός για την συνειδητοποίηση αποτελεί όντως η ψυχανάλυση. Δεν σε θεραπεύει ντε και καλά, σε βοηθάει όμως σε μεγάλο βαθμό διότι η γνώση του εαυτού μας είναι σημαντικός παράγοντας. Τουλάχιστον έτσι λειτούργησε σ εμένα ώστε, σε συνδυασμό και με άλλους παράγοντες, να καταφέρω ν αποτινάξω από πάνω μου αυτό το πρόβλημα.

Ποια άλλα υποβοηθητικά μέσα υπάρχουν; Πολλά απ όσα ανέφερες, σε συνδυασμό πάντα μεταξύ τους. Η κλιμακωτή έκθεση λ.χ. (που απ όσο αντιλαμβάνομαι δεν είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από τις βιωματικές θεραπείες), με την κατάλληλη υποστήριξη ενισχύει το έργο της «απεξάρτησης» από το συναίσθημα της έλλειψης αυτοεκτίμησης.

Μέθοδοι mind control όπως η μέθοδος Σίλβα δρουν κι αυτές ενισχυτικά (κανείς δεν λέει ότι θα σε απαλλάξουν από μόνες της σαν το μαγικό ραβδί). 

Η γιόγκα από μόνη της δεν βοηθάει. Όχι ότι είναι κακό να χαλαρώνει κάποιος με τη γιόγκα, αν είναι να επιλέξει πάντως κανείς, θα πρότεινα μέθοδο mind control κι όχι απλώς γιόγκα μια που το mind control προχωράει ένα επαναστατικό βήμα πιο πέρα από τις διάφορες μεθόδους γιόγκα όταν πρόκειται για αντιμετώπιση συγκεκριμένων προβλημάτων.

Ομοιοπαθητική, ανθοθεραπεία, ρεφλεξολογία, βελονισμός κλπ, νομίζω πως δεν αποτελούν παρά ημίμετρα. Δεν είναι κακό να ασχολείται κανείς, ας μην περιμένει όμως τίποτα σημαντικό από αυτά (ειδικά αν μεμονωμένα τα επιλέξει) για την συγκεκριμένη αντιμετώπιση του συγκεκριμένου προβλήματος.

Velout, καταλαβαίνω την απόγνωση κάτω από την οποία θέτεις το ερώτημα με τόση ένταση, μην περιμένεις όμως καμιά μαγική συνταγή γιατί δεν υπάρχει. Κι αυτό γιατί, κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός, με διαφορετική ψυχοσύνθεση, άλλες εμπειρίες και ενδεχομένως τραύματα, διαφορετικό περιβάλλον, άλλες επιδιώξεις για τη ζωή του. Μην περιμένεις λοιπόν να σου πει κάποιος «θα κάνεις αυτό κι αυτό και θα απαλλαχθείς σίγουρα».

Το μόνο που έχω να καταθέσω εγώ είναι η προσωπική μου εμπειρία. Κι επειδή πέρασα από τα 40 κύματα, μπορώ τουλάχιστον να αναφερθώ σε ορισμένα πράγματα που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι κοινά σε πολλούς από όσους αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοια προβλήματα ώστε να βοηθηθούν.

Για να μην επαναλαμβάνομαι, θα σε παρότρυνα Velout να ξαναδιαβάσεις αυτά που έγραψα στις δύο τρεις προηγούμενες σελίδες. Από το πρώτο κείμενό μου που εξιστορώ την περιπέτειά μου και την απαλλαγή μου.

Εν συντομία και σαν επισκόπηση: Αναφέρθηκα κατ αρχήν (1ον) στη γνώση. Στη γνώση και ως προς το τι σημαίνει αυτό το πρόβλημα για την επιστημονική κοινότητα αλλά και στη γνώση του ίδιου μου του εαυτού μέσω της αυτοψυχανάλυσης.

Στη συνέχεια (2ον) αναφέρθηκα στο mind control σαν μέθοδο αλλαγής των «κακών» προγραμμάτων που έχουμε στον σκληρό δίσκο του εγκεφάλου μας και αντικατάστασής τους με νέα προγράμματα. (Αν λ.χ. πιστεύουμε ότι είμαστε υποδεέστεροι των άλλων  χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση  προχωρούμε σε τεχνητή και με τη θέλησή μας αντικατάσταση του «προγράμματος» αυτού με νέο όπου αλλάζουμε την εικόνα που έχουμε για τον εαυτό μας με καινούργια).

Εννοείται ότι η γνώση και η ψυχανάλυση υποβοηθούν τη διαδικασία αυτή «αλλαγής» των προγραμμάτων μέσω του mind control ώστε οι αλλαγές αυτές να αποκτήσουν σταθερότητα, ενώ το mind control βοηθάει με τη σειρά του στην περαιτέρω κατανόηση του εαυτού μας μέσω της ψυχανάλυσης. 

Αναφέρθηκα επίσης (3ον) στο εργασιακό μου περιβάλλον εκείνης της περιόδου, το ότι δηλ. σχετιζόμουν με άτομα που δεν με αντιμετώπιζαν κριτικά και άρα δεν είχα λόγο να βρίσκομαι σε κατάσταση συνεχούς άμυνας, πράγμα που μείωσε το καθημερινό μου άγχος ως προς τις μεταξύ μας ανθρώπινες σχέσεις. Ήταν μεν εύνοια της τύχης, με ώθησε όμως αυτό να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι τα προβλήματά μας πρέπει να τα συζητάμε, έστω κάνοντας την αρχή με τους ανθρώπους με τους οποίους νιώθουμε ότι έχουν μεγαλύτερη κατανόηση και τους περιβάλλουμε με εμπιστοσύνη. 

Είναι ένα πολύ σημαντικό βήμα, ίσως το σημαντικότερο απ όλα. Να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε γι αυτά χωρίς ντροπή. Πώς θα αποβληθεί η ντροπή; Δεν ξέρω, εδώ είναι που ο καθένας πρέπει να υπερβεί τον εαυτό του. Γι αυτό επιμένω ότι δεν υπάρχουν μαγικές συνταγές, δεν μπορούμε να λέμε απλώς «πέστε μου τι να κάνω» σαν να πρόκειται για κάποια χαπάκια που θα τα πάρουμε και θα εξαλειφθεί το πρόβλημα. Μοιάζει λίγο τεμπέλικο αυτό. Όχι, εμείς πρέπει να κινητοποιηθούμε, ο καθένας από εμάς για να ξεπεράσει το προσωπικό του πρόβλημα. Κι ένα μεγάλο, τεράστιο βήμα, είναι να καταπολεμήσουμε το άκρως ΕΓΩΙΣΤΙΚΟ συναίσθημα ότι θα πέσουμε στην υπόληψη των συνανθρώπων μας εάν τους πούμε με ειλικρίνεια λ.χ. «κοίταξε να δεις, εγώ έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα: για λόγους παρά τη θέλησή μου, νιώθω μειονεκτικά όταν είμαι ανάμεσα σε άλλους κι είναι φορές που εύχομαι να ανοίξει η γη να με καταπιεί. Θέλω να το γνωρίζεις αυτό και να μη με φέρνεις σε δύσκολη θέση». Ή «θέλω τη συμπαράστασή σου». Και αν δεν έχουμε τη συμπαράστασή του, πα να πει την κατανόησή του, τότε να ΚΟΒΟΥΜΕ μια και καλή σχέσεις με τέτοιους ανθρώπους. Δεν νοείται φιλική σχέση όταν δεν υπάρχει κατανόηση. Δεν γίνεται να επιτρέπουμε να μετατρέπονται οι φιλικές σχέσεις σε σχέσεις δυναστικές ή καταπιεστικές, γιατί είναι σαν να επιβραβεύουμε τον σαδισμό με εμάς στη θέση του μαζοχιστή. Απομακρυνθείτε από σχέσεις που σας καταπιέζουν. Όχι μετά από δέκα σφαλιάρες που θα φάτε αλλά μετά από την πρώτη κιόλας. Χωρίς τύψεις, χωρίς φόβο και χωρίς πάθος. Απομακρυνθείτε απλά, ήρεμα και αποφασιστικά. Κι αν επιμείνει ο άλλος, εξηγήστε του τι δεν ανέχεστε επάνω του. Επαναλαμβάνω, ΑΠΛΑ, ΗΡΕΜΑ και ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΤΙΚΑ. Μην γίνεστε έρμαια των καταστάσεων ή του ενός και του άλλου. 

Παρασύρθηκα και μακρηγόρησα στο ζήτημα των φιλικών σχέσεων στο οποίο δεν είχα αναφερθεί μέχρι τώρα. Αποτελεί μια άλλη μεγάλη παράμετρο την οποία κάποια στιγμή καλό είναι να αναλύσουμε εκτενέστερα. Προς το παρόν θα προχωρήσω στο τελευταίο (4ον) ζήτημα που είχα βάλει, κι αυτό είναι το ΘΕΑΤΡΟ το οποίο πρότεινα για όσους και όσες έχουν πρόβλημα στο να μιλούν μπροστά σε ακροατήριο (διάλεξη, παράδοση σε μαθητές ή φοιτητές κλπ). Γι αυτό προέτρεψα να ασχοληθείτε με το ερασιτεχνικό θέατρο. Είναι μια εκπληκτική μορφή ψυχοθεραπείας αλλά και κοινωνικοποίησης.

Προσπαθώ να δώσω κάποιες κατευθύνσεις σε όσους έχουν παρόμοια προβλήματα ώστε να βοηθηθούν στο ξεπέρασμά τους. Παίρνοντας ως βάση τη δική μου αίσθηση των πραγμάτων και τη δική μου εμπειρία, γνωρίζοντας όμως παράλληλα ότι αποτελούν φόρμουλες κοινές για πολλούς άλλους. Προσπαθώ να μην μπλέξω πάρα πολλά στις αναφορές μου ώστε να είναι όσο γίνεται κατανοητά αυτά που λέω χωρίς να μπερδεύουν τον αναγνώστη σε δαιδαλώδεις ατραπούς.

Για να καταλήξω, δεν υπάρχει μια συνταγή. Υπάρχουν παράλληλες κατευθύνσεις που πρέπει να ακολουθήσει κανείς για να ξεφύγει από τη μέγγενη αυτή. Και θα ξεφύγει αν το κάνει, το θεωρώ βέβαιο αυτό.

Συγχωρείστε με και πάλι για το μεγάλο κείμενο. Είμαι στη διάθεσή σας είτε για οποιαδήποτε απορία είτε για οποιαδήποτε αντίρρηση  δεν έχω το αλάθητο του πάπα. 

Αλλά μην επαναπαύεστε. Παλέψτε το. Μπείτε στην καθημερινή ζωή και πατήστε πόδι.

----------


## olga_soul

Nobile μου μην έχεις τύψεις καλέ..... ποιός σου είπε ότι μπήκες στη μέση? Δηλαδή όποιος συμμετέχει στην ανταλλαγή απόψεων στο εν λόγο θέμα θεωρείται αυτομάτως εμπόδιο??????

Μη λες χαζομάρες βρε.........!!!!!!!!! Επαγωγικά φαντάζομαι ότι όλοι εδώ με τον δικό τους τρόπο εκδήλωσαν την θετική αποδοχή προς το άτομό σου και τη συμμετοχή σου εδώ! :Smile:  

Πέραν όλων βέβαια εγώ χρειάστηκα ορό αντοχής για να μελετήσω τα μακροσκελή μηνύματά σου.....χι..χι Ειλικρινά θα εκτιμούσα μια μελλοντική σύμπτιξη των σκέψεών σου.. :Smile:  :Smile: 

Η μέθοδος Σίλβα μιας και την ανέφερες δεν έχει καταφέρει μέχρι στιγμής να παγιωθεί , εξαιτίας πολλών παραγόντων......Χωρίς να αναφέρω λεπτομέρειες και λόγο άμεσης εμπλοκής στο θέμα αυτό λόγο παράλληλης επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητάς μου, αφήνει πολλά κενά και δεν είναι ιδανική για πολλά θέματα...... Υπάρχουν πολλά κενά που αφήνει και δεν είναι η κατάλληλη προσέγγιση για κάποια θέματα....
Χαίρομαι που εσένα αυτή η προσέγγιση σε βοήθησε!!!!! :Smile: 
ʼλλοι κακώς κατά την εμπειρία μου την ακολούθησαν..και δεν το λέω τυχαία......υπάρχουν λόγοι που σίγουρα αγνοείς.... :Frown: 

Τέλος πάντων......ελπίζω εσένα να είχε θετικά αποτελέσματα αυτή η πνευματική προσέγγιση! :Wink: 

Μείνε στην παρέα.... :Smile:

----------


## Nobile

Έχεις δίκιο Olga ότι ήταν θετική η αποδοχή που εκδηλώθηκε από τα παιδιά στις παρεμβάσεις μου.

Έχεις δίκιο επίσης και για το ότι τα μακροσκελή κείμενα δεν βοηθούν πάντα, αντίθετα, είναι φορές που κουράζουν οπότε πάνε περίπατο οι όποιες αγαθές προθέσεις. Μια προσπάθεια σύμπτυξης που έκανα προηγουμένως, κατέληξε και πάλι σε μακροσκελές κείμενο. Θα φροντίσω στο εξής να είμαι όσο γίνεται πιο σύντομος και σαφής.

Για τη μέθοδο Σίλβα δεν θα επιμείνω για να μην προκληθεί η λάθος εντύπωση ότι αποτελεί πανάκεια. Σέβομαι και εκτιμώ την «παράλληλη επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα» που αναφέρεις. Αν δεν έχεις αντίρρηση, θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή που θα έχεις το χρόνο και τη διάθεση, να με πληροφορήσεις  έστω και με U2U  για τις αντιρρήσεις σου στη μέθοδο ενημερώνοντάς με για τα πράγματα που όντως μπορεί να έχω άγνοια.

----------


## olga_soul

οκ Nobile μου, ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που έχεις αντικειμενική διαύγεια στον έκαστο διάλογο! :Smile:  :Smile: 
Όσο για τη μέθοδο Σίλβα σίγουρα μόνο με U2U θα καταφέρω να σου πω κάποια πράγματα, μιας και δημοσίως ακόμα και να ήθελα δεν θα μπορούσα να σου αναφέρω για λόγους που προανέφερα... Σίγουρα επίσης δεν θα μπορέσω να σου πω όσα ξέρω για κάποιες πτυχές της , μιας και δεσμεύομαι επαγγελματικά για τα στοιχεία που μπορώ να διαρρεύσω χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόβλημα... Πανάκεια δε με βεβαιότητα δεν αποτελεί και επιβεβαίωση είναι χιλιάδες άνθρωποι παγκοσμίως που ακολούθησαν αυτή την προσέγγιση και δεν είδαν ουσιαστικά αποτελέσματα, παρά μόνο μια έμεση θεραπευτική προσέγγιση του ψυχικού τους κόσμου.......Ψάξε σχετικά άρθρα στο διαδίκτυο μιας και η μέθοδος αυτή έχει παγκόσμια εξάπλωση.... :Wink:

----------


## Georgios21

Προειδοποίηση: Όποιος είναι να μουρμουράει κανένα δεκάλεπτο το μήνυμα μου, καλύτερα να μην το διαβάσει.

Διαβάζοντας τα μηνύματά σας φίλοι μου, πολλάκις είδα τον εαυτό μου σε αυτά. Πολλά από αυτά με έκαναν να δακρύσω και άλλα να αγανακτήσω. Δε θα μείνω σε αυτό όμως, παρότι κρίνω ότι όσοι δεν έχουν περάσει καταστάσεις παρόμοιες καλό είναι γι αυτούς να προσέχουν πως εκφράζονται. Για μένα αθώα αστειάκια και συμβουλές του τύπου ξεπεράστε το και μη δίνετε σημασία τι λένε οι άλλοι για σας, κι όλα θα γίνουν καλύτερα είναι απλά να χαμε να λέγαμε.
Ας τα πάρουμε όμως από την αρχή. Από όσο θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου, δηλαδή από μωρό παιδί, τα πράγματα ποτέ δεν ήταν ευχάριστα με τους τριγύρω. Έχω περάσει από χρόνιο άγχος αποχωρισμού όπως λέγεται. Κατά τα τέλη Γυμνασίου μέχρι και τέλη Λυκείου με είχε εγκαταλείψει αυτή η ιδέα, ή μάλλον είχε νεκρώσει βαθιά μέσα μου. 

Το τι εμετούς και πονοκεφάλους είχα περάσει δε λέγεται. Το δε κλάμα στην προσχολική και σχολική ηλικία έχει μείνει στην ιστορία. Οι δάσκαλοι συνηθίζουν να χαρακτηρίζουν αυτά τα παιδιά χαμηλών τόνων, πνίγονται σε μια κουταλιά νερό, και άλλες τέτοιες σαχλαμάρες. Το ότι στο Λύκειο αυτό είχε φαινομενικά σταματήσει, δε σημαίνει ότι δεν υπήρχαν άλλα προβλήματα. Εκείνη τη περίοδο μέχρι και περίπου πρώτο έτος στη σχολή είχα καταληφθεί από Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή.
Η Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή έχει ξεπεραστεί. Όποιος έχει ζήσει τέτοια κατάσταση, ξέρει ότι η ζωή του είναι μια κόλαση. Αυτή η διαταραχή με ταλαιπώρησε πολύ καιρό, μέχρι που μια μέρα ξέσπασα σε κλάματα μπροστά στο Θεό. Ναι, φίλοι μου στο Θεό. Χωρίς φάρμακα χωρίς ψυχολόγους, χωρίς βιβλία, χωρίς τεχνικές. 

10 λεπτά σπαρακτικής αναζήτησης ελέους από τον Θεό, ήταν αρκετά. Δόξα τω Κυρίω! Πιστέψτε με φίλες και φίλοι μου, είναι αλήθεια. Δε σας τα λέει ούτε κανένας θεούσας, ούτε κανένας που ήρθε να κάνει κήρυγμα στα καημένα τα παιδιά που έχουν άγχος. Τα έζησα όλα στο πετσί μου. Και τώρα θα μου πείτε τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με το θέμα. Κάτσε βρε, δε τελείωσα.
Εδώ και 2,5 περίπου χρόνια έχω αυτό που λέτε κοινωνική φοβία. Εγώ το αποκαλώ κοινωνική ιδιαιτερότητα. Λοιπόν για να μην τα πολυλογώ, δε μιλώ για απλό άγχος, αλλά για άλλη κατάσταση και μάλιστα σε βαρύνουσα μορφή. Από τα τρία χρόνια που είμαι στη σχολή δε μπόρεσα να κάνω ούτε μισή παρουσίαση, και από τις θεωρίες τριών χρόνων, ζήτημα να έχω πάει μια εβδομάδα σύνολο. Έχω όμως και εργαστήρια (υποχρεωτικά) που εκεί είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Έχω περπατήσει χιλιόμετρα μέχρι να πάω σπίτι, καθότι μερικές φορές ήμουν χάλια και μου ήταν αδύνατο να μπω σε λεωφορείο. Λίγοι μπορούν να καταλάβουν, πώς είναι να μην πατάς σε μια εξεταστική, ούτε για ένα μάθημαΈτυχε κάποτε θυμάμαι, να έχω αργήσει 2-3 λεπτά σε εξεταζόμενο μάθημα και όλοι είχαν καθίσει στα αμφιθέατρα. Είχαν μείνει θέσεις άδειες, αλλά ποιος μπαίνει μέσα;; Έτσι, όπως πήγα, γύρισα σπίτι. Μου ήταν αδύνατο να μπω μέσα. Οι πολυκοσμίες στις καφετέριες, μακριά από μένα. 

Τελευταία έχει περιοριστεί αυτή η κατάσταση καθότι ο Κύριος με έχει βοηθήσει. Ξέρω ότι πολλοί θα χλευάσουν και θα πουν ότι για τα μεταφυσικά υπάρχουν άλλοι χώροι. Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι δε μιλώ για μεταφυσικά, αλλά κάθε άλλο. Κατ εμένα, είναι το πλέον φυσικό και λογικό ο Θεός. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι με τον εγωϊσμό μας, δεν αφήνουμε το Θεό να δράσει πάνω μας. Λέμε συνέχεια, εγώ θα το πολεμήσω, εγώ το έδιωξα, ναι τα κατάφερακαι, και Πρώτοι είμαστε στις τεχνικές, στα βιβλία στις θεωρίες, στις ανατολικές φιλοσοφίες, αλλά όταν έρθει το θέμα Θεός, «Ε, δεν είναι έτσι, αυτά λένε οι παπάδες». 
Δείτε τι απλά και όμορφα λέει ο Ιησού Χριστός:

28 Δεύτε προς με πάντες οι κοπιώντες και πεφορτισμένοι, καγώ αναπαύσω υμάς. 29 άρατε τον ζυγόν μου εφ\' υμάς και μάθετε απ\' εμού, ότι πράός ειμι και ταπεινός τή καρδία, και ευρήσετε ανάπαυσιν ταίς ψυχαίς υμών&amp;#903;
30 ο γάρ ζυγός μου χρηστός και το φορτίον μου ελαφρόν εστιν.

Αυτό θέλει καλοί μου φίλοι ο Θεός, να Τον φορτώσουμε. Φορτώστε Τον λοιπόν όλοι μαζί. Το φορτίο μας, το θέλει δικό Του. Εμείς λέμε όμως «όχι, τι δε μπορώ να το σηκώσω μόνος μου; » Αντιληφθείτε καλοί μου συμπάσχοντες, ότι δε μπορούμε τίποτα μόνοι μας. Ο δαίμονας που μας τυραννά κάνει το παν, αρκεί να είμαστε μακριά από το Θεό. Θα αναρωτιέστε τότε, πώς πέτυχαν τεχνικές όπως το mind control. 
Ο δαίμων που μας τυραννά κάνει το παν να νομίζουμε ότι έχουμε πετύχει μόνοι μας τη θεραπεία. Είναι ικανός να μη μας ενοχλεί πια, αρκεί να πιστέψουμε στον εαυτό μας και τις «δυνάμεις» μας. Μόλις πούμε το έδιωξα εγώ με τις δυνάμεις μου, για το σατανά έχει επιτευχθεί η «δουλειά». Δείτε το και από άλλη οπτική. Γιατί καμία τεχνική δε περιλαμβάνει και θεραπεία των ασθενών αδελφών μας, παρά διαλογισμός με τον εαυτό μας; Ο αληθινός άνθρωπος θα τρέξει και θα προσευχηθεί και για τα ασθενούντα αδέλφια του. 
Αυτή είναι η απόδειξη, αυτών των εγωιστικών πρακτικών.
Δείτε πόσο κούραση, πόσο δουλειά θέλουν αυτές οι τεχνικές και στο τέλος τι; Απαντήστε μου φίλοι μου, τι; Βρήκαμε το νόημα της ζωής επειδή πια μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε ένα κείμενο μπροστά σε κόσμο; Ή μήπως εγώ είμαι ο παντοκράτορας, επειδή ποπό τι έκανα, μπήκα στο λεωφορείο!! 
Ενώ ο Ιησούς με ένα λόγο Του, μας κάνει άλλους ανθρώπους, καινούργιους. 

«Ελάτε προς εμένα όλοι όσοι κοπιάζετε και είστε φορτωμένοι, κι εγώ θα σας ξεκουράσω. Σηκώστε πάνω σας το ζυγό μου και διδαχτείτε από το δικό μου παράδειγμα, γιατί είμαι πράος και ταπεινός στην καρδιά, και οι ψυχές σας θα βρουν ξεκούραση. Γιατί ο ζυγός μου είναι απαλός, και το φορτίο μου ελαφρό».

Κάπου σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα ειπώθηκε, αν είναι δυνατόν να μην έρθουμε αντιμέτωποι με το πρόβλημά μας, σύμφωνα με τη σταδιακή έκθεση. Δηλαδή αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος. Ναι αδέλφια, πάρτε θάρρος, σηκώστε τα μάτια ψηλά και ζητήστε το. Ναι, τόσο απλό. Ο Χριστός δεν βάρβαρος, ούτε χρησιμοποιεί τεχνικές που θα μας εκθέσουν. Το ξέρει ότι δεν μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε το πρόβλημά μας, μόνοι μας. Με ένα χάδι θα το πάρει μακριά, και τότε θα θυμόμαστε εκείνη την εποχή και θα Τον δοξολογούμε.

Ο Ιησούς Χριστός ο Ναζωραίος, μας καλεί τόσο απλά να του ακουμπήσουμε το πρόβλημά μας, δεν έχουμε παρά να το κάνουμε.
Και όπως λέει αλλού ο Ιησούς:

33 ταύτα λελάληκα υμίν ίνα εν εμοί ειρήνην έχητε. εν τώ κόσμω θλίψιν έξετε\' αλλά θαρσείτε, εγώ νενίκηκα τον κόσμον.

Θαρσείτε αδέλφια, ο Ιησούς νίκησε τον κόσμο με την ανάστασή Του. Καλή λευτεριά σε όλους.

----------


## olga_soul

Γιώργο μου καλώς ήρθες στο forum ! :Smile: 
Εύχομαι η πολλαπλή διάσταση ιδεολογίας των μελλών εδώ να διευρύνει ακόμα περισσότερο το πνεύμα σου , ακόμα και μέσα από την παράθεση αντίθετων απόψεων....

Χαίρομαι που κατάφερες να βρεις μια θεραπευτική ψυχική διέξοδο , εναρμονίζοντας τις όποιες ανησυχίες σου και ατέλειες με το υπέρτατο Θείο, με όποιον τρόπο και αν πραγματοποιήθηκε σταδιακά στη ζωή σου!
Ακόμα και η μεταφυσική διάσταση όπως αναφέρεις έχει λειτουργήσει πολλές φορές θετικά χωρίς να έχουν ερμηνευτεί κάποια πράγματα με την κοινή λογική και τους νόμους των κλασσικών επιστημών (πχ. θαύματα...).
Πέραν των όσων ανέφερες όμως έχω να σημειώσω και τα εξής βασικά..... Δεν πρέπει όλα να τα περιμένουμε από το Θεό...ούτε να περιμένουμε να επωμιστεί για ακόμη μια φορά ο Ιησούς τα βάρη μας , δεδομένου ότι ήδη ιστορικά έχει σηκώσει πολλά και έχει υποφέρει αρκετά από τις αμαρτίες μας..... Πρακτικά λοιπόν όσο χώρο και αν έχει η καρδιά του για συγχώρεση και τη δύναμη να μας παρέχει ψυχική ισορροπία , καλό θα ήταν να πάρουμε την πρωτοβουλία να σηκώσουμε και να αντιμετωπίσουμε επάξια τον δικό μας σταυρό όπως άλλωστε πρώτος αυτό δίδαξε! Δεν είναι εγωισμός η προσωπική αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων μας, αλλά η ουσιαστική &lt;&lt;διάσωση-αποκτάσταση&gt;&gt; της εικόνας του &lt;&lt;κατ\'ομοίων&gt;&gt; με όποιον λειτουργικό τρόπο μπορεί ο καθένας....
Στον αγώνα αυτόν μπορούν κάλεστα να συμμετέχουν οι προσωπικές μας δυνάμεις, οι θεικές δυνάμεις και οι επιστημονικές δυνάμεις ......... 
Το αρνητικό για μένα είναι το να μην παλεύεις και να αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου να παραδωθεί στην απόλυτη ψυχική φθορά!
Κάθε ένας μας μπορεί να οδηγηθεί στην προσωπική του λύτρωση από τις φοβίες μέσο διαφορετικών οδών! Το αποτέλεσμα μετράει και εκεί πρέπει να στεκόμαστε..... :Wink:

----------


## Nobile

Χαίρομαι για τον φίλο μας τον Γιώργο που ανακάλυψε τη δική του μέθοδο. Είτε ο Χριστός είτε ο Βούδας είτε ο Όντιν είτε ο Διόνυσος, εφόσον ο καθείς απευθυνόμενος σε σκεπτομορφές σαν τις παραπάνω νιώθει να φορτίζει τις μπαταρίες του με ενέργεια, είναι γεγονός θετικό.

Μην νομίζει ο Γιώργος οτι χλευάζω επειδή παραθέτω ως «σύγκριση κατ ισοτιμία» τον Χριστό με τις άλλες θεότητες που αναφέρω. Θα γνωρίζει ίσως οτι παρόμοιες φράσεις με αυτές του Ιησού που μας παραθέτει, έχουν ειπωθεί και απο αυτά τα πρόσωπα ή τις οντότητες και παρόμοιο ρόλο λυτρωτή της ανθρωπότητας έχουν διαδραματίσει και αυτοί.

Ένας μουσουλμάνος για παράδειγμα που αντιμετωπίζει παρόμοια προβλήματα όπως εμείς θα απευθυνθεί στον Αλλάχ και ένας Ιουδαίος στον Γιαχβέ, με τα ίδια θεραπευτικά αποτελέσματα. Δεν νομίζω να εννοεί ο Γιώργος οτι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί θα πρέπει να βαφτιστούν πρώτα χριστιανοί για να τύχουν του ελέους απο τον Θεό! 
ʼλλωστε μη ξεχνούμε οτι ο Γιαχβέ και ο Αλλάχ είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο με τον δικό μας Θεό!

Ένα πράγμα μόνο θα ήθελα να επισημάνω που αποτελούσε πάντοτε δικό μου προβληματισμό: Δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο ο Θεός επέλεξε εμένα για να μου φορτώσει αυτό το μεγάλο πρόβλημα (Κοινωνική Φοβία) που μου τσάκισε τη ζωή! Για ποιο λόγο με τύλιξε με αυτόν τον «δαίμονα» απ τον οποίο χρόνια ολόκληρα δεν μπορούσα να ξεφύγω απο τις δαγκάνες του.

Όταν βέβαια αναγάγουμε τον «δαίμονα» σε αντίπαλο του Θεού (βλ. Διάβολος) τα πράγματα απλουστεύονται. Κάθε πρόβλημά μας αποδίδεται στον αντίπαλό του (τον «κακό») και κάθε θεραπεία στον «δικό μας», τον «καλό»!
Και όταν συμβαίνει να στερούμαστε επιχειρημάτων για να αποδώσουμε τα προβλήματά μας στον «κακό» (Διάβολος), τότε λέμε οτι ο καλός Θεός μας δοκιμάζει! 
Συνειδητά τουλάχιστον, εγώ προσωπικά αρνούμαι να αποδεχθώ το ρόλο του πειραματόζωου για τις δοκιμασίες του.

Όπως και να χει πάντως και ανεξάρτητα απο τα όσα γράφω παραπάνω, αν αυτή η μέθοδος που αναφέρει ο Γιώργος βοηθάει κάποιον, σαφώς και προκρίνω να την εφαρμόσει. Το ζητούμενο είναι τα θεραπευτικά αποτελέσματα, και εάν κάποιος μέσω της πίστης σε δόγματα θρησκευτικά βρίσκει αποτέλεσμα, είναι το ασφαλέστερο κριτήριο και σίγουρα το καλύτερο γι αυτόν τον ίδιο. Δεν με βρίσκει λοιπόν ουδόλως αντίθετο ως προς αυτό.

Γι αυτό και κλείνω με τα λόγια της Όλγας που πιστεύω οτι περικλείουν την ουσία του ζητήματος:

«Στον αγώνα αυτόν μπορούν κάλλιστα να συμμετέχουν οι προσωπικές μας δυνάμεις, οι θεϊκές δυνάμεις και οι επιστημονικές δυνάμεις...

Το αρνητικό για μένα είναι το να μην παλεύεις και να αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου να παραδοθεί στην απόλυτη ψυχική φθορά!

Κάθε ένας μας μπορεί να οδηγηθεί στην προσωπική του λύτρωση από τις φοβίες μέσο διαφορετικών οδών! Το αποτέλεσμα μετράει και εκεί πρέπει να στεκόμαστε».

----------


## sandy25

συμφωνω απολυτα στην αποψη οτι με οποιον τροπο και αν καταφερουμε να απαλλαγουμε απο τις φοβιες εχουμε νικησει.μακαρι να βρει ο καθενας τον δικο του..............

----------


## Georgios21

«Γιώργο μου καλώς ήρθες στο forum ! :Smile:  Εύχομαι η πολλαπλή διάσταση ιδεολογίας των μελλών εδώ να διευρύνει ακόμα περισσότερο το πνεύμα σου , ακόμα και μέσα από την παράθεση αντίθετων απόψεων....»

Ευχαριστώ πολύ olga_soul, ανταποδίδω.

Γράφεις:
«Χαίρομαι που κατάφερες να βρεις μια θεραπευτική ψυχική διέξοδο , εναρμονίζοντας τις όποιες ανησυχίες σου και ατέλειες με το υπέρτατο Θείο, με όποιον τρόπο και αν πραγματοποιήθηκε σταδιακά στη ζωή σου!»

Μη το πάρεις προσωπικά, αλλά έννοιες όπως υπέρτατο Θείο ,άγνωστη ανώτερη δύναμη κ.τ.λ. δε με καλύπτουν. Μιλώ καθαρά για την Παναγία Τριάδα.

Γράφεις:
«Ακόμα και η μεταφυσική διάσταση όπως αναφέρεις έχει λειτουργήσει πολλές φορές θετικά χωρίς να έχουν ερμηνευτεί κάποια πράγματα με την κοινή λογική και τους νόμους των κλασσικών επιστημών (πχ. θαύματα...).»

Δεν αναφέρομαι σε μεταφυσική διάσταση. Ο Θεός είναι για μένα το πιο λογικό και φυσιολογικό γεγονός.

Γράφεις:
«Πέραν των όσων ανέφερες όμως έχω να σημειώσω και τα εξής βασικά..... Δεν πρέπει όλα να τα περιμένουμε από το Θεό...ούτε να περιμένουμε να επωμιστεί για ακόμη μια φορά ο Ιησούς τα βάρη μας , δεδομένου ότι ήδη ιστορικά έχει σηκώσει πολλά και έχει υποφέρει αρκετά από τις αμαρτίες μας...»

Μάλλον δε πρόσεξες τι ακριβώς είπα. Ο ίδιος ο Θεός ζητά να τον φορτώσουμε. Πες μου έναν λόγο που δε πρέπει να περιμένω από το Θεό και πρέπει να προσπαθήσω μόνος. Ένα λόγο. Μήπως κουράζεται να με ακούει; Μήπως υπονοείς ότι δε μπορεί; Τι;
Μήπως πρέπει να ταλαιπωρώ τον εαυτό μου χωρίς ποτέ να ξέρω αν θα λυτρωθώ από το πρόβλημα; Μήπως στην τελική, μας αρέσει να ταλαιπωρούμαστε;

Ειδικά με αυτό που γράφεις : «δεδομένου ότι ήδη ιστορικά έχει σηκώσει πολλά και έχει υποφέρει αρκετά από τις αμαρτίες μας», δείχνεις να τον λυπάσαι. Μην ανησυχείς γι Αυτόν καλή μου φίλη, εμείς είμαστε άξιοι λύπησης και όχι Αυτός.

Ξέρω έναν γιατρό που δεν παίρνει χρήματα. Αρκεί μια συνεδρία  προσευχή. Η λύση άμεση, άψογη, τέλεια. Τα φάρμακα που δίνει είναι χωρίς ΚΑΜΙΑ παρενέργεια. 
Είναι ο Ιησούς και δεν θα τον βρείτε στον Χρυσό Οδηγό. 
Ξέρω και έναν άλλο άνθρωπο γιατρό που δεν τηρεί καμία από τις παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις. Είναι στην κρίση του καθενός τι θα διαλέξει. 
Εγώ, συγνώμη αλλά δε θα πάρω τη τελευταία επιλογή. Θα προτιμήσω την πρώτη.

Γράφεις:
«Πρακτικά λοιπόν όσο χώρο και αν έχει η καρδιά του για συγχώρεση και τη δύναμη να μας παρέχει ψυχική ισορροπία , καλό θα ήταν να πάρουμε την πρωτοβουλία να σηκώσουμε και να αντιμετωπίσουμε επάξια τον δικό μας σταυρό όπως άλλωστε πρώτος αυτό δίδαξε! Δεν είναι εγωισμός η προσωπική αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων μας, αλλά η ουσιαστική &lt;&lt;διάσωση-αποκτάσταση&gt;&gt; της εικόνας του &lt;&lt;κατ\'ομοίων&gt;&gt; με όποιον λειτουργικό τρόπο μπορεί ο καθένας....»

Και βέβαια πρέπει να παλεύουμε σηκώνοντας το προσωπικό σταυρό μας. Παραλείπεις όμως δύο σημαντικότατα σημεία της ρήσης:

24 Τότε ο Ιησούς είπεν τοίς μαθηταίς αυτού&amp;#903; Εί τις θέλει οπίσω μου ελθείν, απαρνησάσθω εαυτόν και αράτω τον σταυρόν αυτού και ακολουθείτω μοι.

1.	απαρνησάσθω εαυτόν
2.	ακολουθείτω μοι

Συνεπώς σηκώνουμε το σταυρό αποτάσσοντας αυτό το καταστρεπτικό εγώ και ταυτόχρονα ακολουθούμε Αυτόν, και όχι τον οποιοδήποτε που κάνει συλλογή από masters. 

Γράφεις:
«Στον αγώνα αυτόν μπορούν κάλλιστα να συμμετέχουν οι προσωπικές μας δυνάμεις, οι θεικές δυνάμεις και οι επιστημονικές δυνάμεις ......»

Ο Θεός, θέλετε καταλάβετε θέλετε όχι, δεν είναι κανένας ανόητος. «Ας δοκιμάσω λίγο από τις σούπερ δυνάμεις μου, λίγο γιόγκα, λίγο seroxat, λίγο διαλογισμό, λίγο αυτοπεποίθηση, ε! και στο τέλος και λίγο Θεό άμα δε πιάσουν τα προηγούμενα.». Για να βρείτε πραγματική σωτηρία καλοί μου φίλοι, πρέπει να δώσετε όλη την καρδιά σας στο Θεό.

Γράφεις:
«Το αρνητικό για μένα είναι το να μην παλεύεις και να αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου να παραδωθεί στην απόλυτη ψυχική φθορά!»

Φυσικά και πρέπει να παλεύεις, είπαμε όμως, με ποια κριτήρια;

Γράφεις:
«Κάθε ένας μας μπορεί να οδηγηθεί στην προσωπική του λύτρωση από τις φοβίες μέσο διαφορετικών οδών! Το αποτέλεσμα μετράει και εκεί πρέπει να στεκόμαστε..... :Wink: »

Δηλαδή ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα, σωστά; Αυτό δε μου λες; Αν σου έλεγαν ότι πρέπει να σκοτώσεις ένα άνθρωπο για να απαλλαγείς από τις φοβίες, θα το έκανες; Χρησιμοποιώ ένα ακραίο παράδειγμα, για να σου πω πως δεν είναι το αποτέλεσμα που μετράει στην όλη υπόθεση. Το απώτερο αποτέλεσμα είναι να κινηθούμε στην αγκαλιά του Θεού. Το να γίνω καλά από μια ψυχασθένεια ας πούμε κοινωνική φοβία, έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μπορώ να μιλάω και να κινούμε πιο εύκολα με τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου. 
Λες:
«Το αποτέλεσμα μετράει και εκεί πρέπει να στεκόμαστε..... :Wink: »

Σύμφωνα με σένα, πρέπει να σταθώ εκεί. Στο να μπορώ να πάω μια βόλτα πιο εύκολα, στο να φάω μια τυρόπιτα μπροστά σε τριάντα άτομα και να μη χαλιέμαι. Και; Τώρα τι έγινε; Τέλος; Έγινα καλά;
Δε σε ειρωνεύομαι καλή μου φίλη. Μη το βλέπεις έτσι. Πραγματικά έχω απορία σε αυτά που ρωτώ. Για μένα στόχος των ανθρώπων είναι η εύρεση και προσέγγιση του Θεού. Χωρίς Αυτόν, ένα ψυχολογικό θα φεύγει, δέκα θα εμφανίζονται. Ο Θεός όμως, είναι εκεί έτοιμος να βοηθήσει. Ένα ταπεινό βήμα κάνετε προς τα κει, και όλα τα υπόλοιπα 99 θα τα κάνει Εκείνος.
Η αδερφή μου δουλεύει ως τηλεφωνήτρια στον Ο.Τ.Ε. Ξέρετε τι μου λέει; Δεκάδες τηλεφωνήματα που ψάχνουν ψυχιάτρους, ψυχολόγους. Φτάνει αδέλφια, μη συμβιβάζεστε με ατελείς λύσεις. Ζητήστε την τέλεια λύση, με όλη σας την καρδιά. Mας αξίζει.

----------


## olga_soul

Γιώργο μου σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και ανταποδίδω!!! :Smile:  :Smile: 
Είναι σίγουρα βαρετή επανάληψη να αναφέρω για ακόμα μια φορά τις απόψεις μου, δεδομένου ότι η δική σου οδός από όσα αναφέρεις απέδωσε προσωπικά σε εσένα θετικά αποτελέσματα και ειλικρινά χαίρομαι αφάνταστα!!!  :Smile: 
Η πίστη είναι μεγάλη δύναμη στον αγώνα όλων μας και από εκεί αντλούμε σίγουρα ανυπέρβλητες δυνάμεις. 
Σε γήινο - κοσμικό επίπεδο όμως πρακτικά και στατιστικά δείχνει ότι δεν είναι αρκετή και ο κάθε μεμονωμένος άνθρωπος πρέπει να παλέψει για την ψυχική του αποκατάσταση με όποια συμπληρωματικά μέσα μπορεί......
Τη στιγμή δε που αυτά σε επιστημονικό επίπεδο έχουν χρόνια αποτελέσματα δεν μπορεί να αγνοηθεί η δράση τους...... Πέρα από τις όποιες θεικές δυνάμεις πρέπει να προσπαθούμε και εμείς οι ίδιοι με όποια θετικά μέσα μας δίνονται για την επίτευξη του αγώνα μας!!!!
Κάτι τέτοιο ούτε χαλάει την κρίση μας, ούτε μας αποτρέπει από την πίστη μας, ούτε μας απομακρύνει από την επαφή μας με το υπέρτατη θεική δύναμη!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## Georgios21

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις και συ δε προσπαθώ να πείσω κανένα, απλά λέω την εμπειρία μου, προσπαθώντας να βοηθήσω. Θα θέσω μερικά ερωτήματα όμως, έτσι τροφή για σκέψη.
Όλοι προσπαθούμε να γλιτώσουμε από τις ψυχικές ασθένειες που μας ταλαιπωρούν. Προσπαθούμε ακόμη και από τις σωματικές να λυτρωθούμε. Και γω ρωτώ, το αποτέλεσμα που επιζητούμε (της απαλλαγής), άραγε μας αρκεί; 
Δηλαδή, μόλις ξεπεράσω μία ψυχική διαταραχή, θεωρείται ότι κάτι έχω καταφέρει; Ότι πλέον είμαι καθαρός και μπορώ να ζήσω τη ζωή μου; Ποια ζωή; Αυτή που θα τελειώσει την επόμενη μέρα; 
Σκεφτείτε καλά ότι στόχος δεν είναι να ξεπεράσουμε την διαταραχή, αλλά να διδαχτούμε τον Θεό μέσα από αυτό. Να αναζητήσουμε την αγκαλιά Του. Να κατανοήσουμε την ασθενικότητα μας. Πράγματι φίλοι μου καλοί, δεν αξίζει να ζηλεύουμε τους χαλαρούς και με αυτοπεποίθηση. Ο Κύριος μας διδάσκει συνεχώς αλλά δεν του δίνουμε σημασία. 
Δε φαντάζεστε φίλοι μου πόσο σας αγαπά ο Κύριος που σας χάρισε αυτό το κόλλημα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σας σκέφτεται ο Θεός αδέλφια. Είναι εκεί και λέει αυτόν τον αγαπώ και θα τον παιδέψω, για να καταλάβει ότι είναι πράγματι αδύναμος άνθρωπος. 
Πείτε μου αλήθεια, θαυμάζετε πολύ έναν που είναι μοντέλο, έχει αυτοπεποίθηση, φωνάζει και τρώει μπροστά σε διακόσιους; Και τι κατάλαβε; Ενώ εμείς φίλοι μου έχουμε διδαχτεί από τον Κύριο και πρέπει να το θεωρούμε μεγάλη ευλογία. 
Μη ποθείτε συμπάσχοντες μου, ένα τέτοιο χαρακτήρα. Αργά ή γρήγορα θα δείτε ότι και αυτό είναι μια απάτη και όλα θα τελειώσουν όταν φύγουμε από αυτό τον κόσμο. Ο Κύριος παραχωρεί δοκιμασίες και μόνο όταν στρέψουμε το κεφάλι μας σε Αυτόν θα βρούμε πραγματική λύτρωση, διότι οι δοκιμασίες έρχονται ακριβώς για αυτό το λόγο.
Ο Θεός βρίσκει χίλιους δύο τρόπους να μας κάνει να γυρίσουμε το κεφάλι και να του απευθύνουμε ένα λόγο, και μεις Τον φτύνουμε κατάμουτρα και του λέμε όχι δε σε χρειάζομαι.
Έτσι λοιπόν ένα φάρμακο ή ένας ψυχολόγος με τη κοσμική του γνώση, ίσως να βοηθήσει στο να ξεπεραστεί μία διαταραχή. Αυτό όμως που δε θα κάνει ποτέ, είναι να μας λύσει το αιώνιο πρόβλημα, το πρόβλημα της Ζωής. Αυτό μόνο ο Κύριος μας μπορεί. 
Δεν είναι σκοπός μας λοιπόν η λύτρωση από τις ασθένειες, (τη μια σου φεύγει η κατάθλιψη και την επόμενη μέρα το πρωί παθαίνεις κρίση πανικού) αλλά η εύρεση του νοήματος της ζωής μας. Πάρτε το σοβαρά φίλοι μου, και ξέρω καλά ότι παιδιά σαν εσάς είναι όντως σοβαρά. 
Δεν είμαι εδώ ούτε να σας προσηλυτίσω, ούτε να σας πω πως θα προσεγγίσετε το Θεό, ούτε γιατί έχω λύσει όλα μου τα προβλήματα.

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι αύριο πεθαίνουμε όλοι, ποιος θα σκέφτεται τις ψυχασθένειες και τα λοιπά; Είναι στην ελεύθερη βούλησή σας και στην χάρη του Θεού να κατανοήσετε αυτά που γράφω. Σας αγαπώ πολύ όλους και αυτό χρειαζόμαστε όλοι. Και πραγματική γνήσια αγάπη, δίνει μόνο ο Κύριος και όσοι αγαπούν Αυτόν. Ούτε οι δήθεν φίλοι που λεν: «έλα μωρέ θα το ξεπεράσεις» και θα σε παρατήσουν στη πρώτη δοκιμασία, ούτε το seroxat, ούτε ψευτογιατροί που ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για τον παρά και που πολλές φορές έχουν περισσότερα προβλήματα από εμάς.
Δε μπορούμε να αγαπήσουμε σωστά χωρίς το Θεό φίλοι μου. Πάντα θα γυρνάμε σε μίση και εμπάθειες χωρίς Αυτόν. 
Αγάπη δίνει μόνο η γνήσια πηγή, και είστε όλοι καλεσμένοι από Αυτόν για να πιείτε το νερό της. Πόσο ακόμη πρέπει να διψάσουμε Κύριε, για να ταπεινωθούμε και να σου ζητήσουμε ένα ποτήρι;

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Georgios21_
> Δε φαντάζεστε φίλοι μου πόσο σας αγαπά ο Κύριος που σας χάρισε αυτό το κόλλημα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σας σκέφτεται ο Θεός αδέλφια. Είναι εκεί και λέει αυτόν τον αγαπώ και θα τον παιδέψω, για να καταλάβει ότι είναι πράγματι αδύναμος άνθρωπος.



Κάπου μπερδεύτηκα φίλε Γιώργο 
Είχα μέχρι τώρα την εντύπωση ότι ο σατανάς είναι αυτός που μας παιδεύει. Τώρα μας λες εσύ ότι μας παιδεύει και μας τυραννάει ο Κύριος. Και μας «χάρισε» ο ίδιος το κόλλημα που μας μαυρίζει τη ζωή!

Και μάλιστα το κάνει από αγάπη για μας!!!

Ούτε να το σκεφτόμαστε δηλαδή τι θα μας έκανε αν τύχαινε να μη μας αγαπούσε

----------


## real

[quote]_Originally posted by Nobile_



> _Originally posted by Georgios21_
> Δε φαντάζεστε φίλοι μου πόσο σας αγαπά ο Κύριος που σας χάρισε αυτό το κόλλημα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σας σκέφτεται ο Θεός αδέλφια. Είναι εκεί και λέει αυτόν τον αγαπώ και θα τον παιδέψω, για να καταλάβει ότι είναι πράγματι αδύναμος άνθρωπος.



Φίλε Γιώργο, κατα την ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι ατοπο και ψυχολογικά καταστροφικό να λέμε οτι επειδή ο Θεός μας αγαπάει μας δίδει αρρώστειες.
Μήπως με τον τρόπο αυτό στον άνθρωπο που πονάει και υποφέρει δημιουργούμε αποστροφή προς τον Θεό ? Είναι σας να του λες οτι για οτι έχεις τραβήξει να ο υπεύθυνος ........
Αλλωστε η Αγία Γραφή το ξεκαθαρίζει: 

ΜΗΔΕΙΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΣ ΛΕΓΗ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΔΙΟΤΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΕΙΡΑΣΤΟΣ ΚΑΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΟΥΔΕΝΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ

14 ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΔΕ ΕΚΑΣΤΟΣ ΥΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΙΔΙΑΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΣΥΡΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΛΕΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΣ

15 ΕΠΕΙΤΑ Η ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΣΥΛΛΑΒΗ ΓΕΝΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΑΡΤΙΑΝ Η ΔΕ ΑΜΑΡΤΙΑ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΘΕΙΣΑ ΓΕΝΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΝ

----------


## Georgios21

Καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου που εντοπίζετε σημεία που χρειάζονται περισσότερη εξήγηση ώστε να αποφευχθεί η παρανόηση από οποιονδήποτε.

Γράφω ότι ο Θεός μας δίδει δοκιμασίες και ασθένειες ενώ ουσιαστικά παραχωρεί και όχι ακριβώς δίνει.
Όταν ένας άνθρωπος απομακρύνεται από το Θεό και συντάσσεται με το σατανά λόγω της ελεύθερης βούλησης του, είναι λογικό και επόμενο του να είναι και δούλος του σατανά. Από κεινη τη στιγμή αρχίζει ο σατανάς και έχει νομικά δικαιώματα πάνω μας. Την αρρώστια τη θεωρώ ευλογία και καμπανάκι του Θεού ώστε να καταλάβουμε ότι κάτι πάει στραβά στη ζωή μας. Φαντασθείτε να μην είχαμε καμία ειδοποίηση ούτε στη ψυχή ούτε στο σώμα μας. Τι θα γινόταν; Πολύ απλά θα συνεχίζαμε με τον ίδιο ρυθμό τη ζωή μας. Και ξαφνικά θα ερχόταν ο θάνατος και όλα θα χανόντουσαν. 
Ενώ με τις δυσκολίες και τις αρρώστιες ο Θεός μας προειδοποιεί ότι δε βαίνουμε καλώς. Υπό αυτή την έννοια θεωρώ κάθε ψυχασθένεια δώρο, και έτσι το ένιωσά και γω. Ο Θεός, φυσικά και δε θέλει να είμαστε άρρωστοι, αλλά προκειμένου να μη χάσουμε την αιώνια ψυχή μας, μας παραχωρεί διάφορα στον εδώ κόσμο ώστε να συνετιστούμε. Καταλαβαίνετε τώρα αδελφοί, τι ακριβώς εννοώ όταν λέω πως ο Κύριος μας αγαπά; 
Προτιμότερο χίλιες φορές άρρωστος στον εδώ κόσμο, εδώ παρά μακριά από τον Κύριο μου στην αιωνιότητα.

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Georgios21_
> 
> Προτιμότερο χίλιες φορές άρρωστος στον εδώ κόσμο, εδώ παρά μακριά από τον Κύριο μου στην αιωνιότητα.



Το να προτιμάς Γεώργιε χίλιες φορές να είσαι άρρωστος στον κόσμο αυτό
που μια μονάχα φορά ζούμε (σύμφωνα και με το δόγμα της εκκλησίας), 
είναι επιλογή σου. 

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, υγιής σκέψη αποτελεί το ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΑ κάποιος να είναι άρρωστος,
νοσηρή δε σκέψη αποτελεί το να προτιμά κάποιος ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΣ! 

Εκτός αυτού, αποτελεί Ύβρη προς Αυτόν που μας έδωσε τη Ζωή το να επιλέγουμε να ζήσουμε το δώρο του αυτό, ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΙ!! Αποτελεί ΕΞΥΒΡΙΣΗ προς Αυτόν και προς το δώρο που μας χάρισε!

Κανείς δεν σου είπε να ζήσεις μακριά από αυτόν μετά το θάνατό σου, κατά την αιωνιότητα.

Ποιος σου είπε όμως ότι ζεις κοντά του στην ΠΑΡΟΥΣΑ ζωή, όταν θεωρείς «ευλογία» την αρρώστια; Μάλλον το αντίθετο συμβαίνει! Μόνον ένας υγιής μπορεί να είναι κοντά στον Θεό με ελεύθερη επιλογή.

Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να κάνει ο καθένας λοιπόν για να δείξει ότι εκτιμάει το δώρο της Ζωής και Αυτόν που του το χάρισε

είναι να προσπαθεί να γιατρευτεί με κάθε πρόσφορο μέσο, με τις προσωπικές του, τις θεϊκές και τις επιστημονικές δυνάμεις όπως είπε και η Όλγα.

Κι όχι μόνο να γιατρευτεί αλλά και να ζήσει κατά το δυνατόν πιο ολοκληρωμένα (ως νοητική, ψυχική, πνευματική, φυσική και ερωτική οντότητα).

Αλλιώς, αν δεν πασχίζει να γιατρευτεί και να ζήσει ολοκληρωμένα, είναι αχαριστία στον Θεό του και υποκρισία να επικαλείται το όνομά του, όταν δεν δείχνει την πρέπουσα εκτίμηση στο μεγαλύτερο δώρο του. Αυτό της Ζωής!

----------


## Georgios21

Ενώ ποστάρεις τα ακριβή λόγια μου, παραβλέπεις εντούτοις τη ξεκάθαρη σύγκριση που κάνω. Μιλάω για αιωνιότητα και κει δε χωρά κάποια αμφιβολία. Nobile, σου προτείνω μαζί με αυτό το μήνυμα, να ξαναρίξεις μια προσεκτικότερη και βαθύτερη ματιά στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου.

Δείχνεις να εννοείς ότι όντως η αρρώστια είναι αποτέλεσμα της απομάκρυνσης από το Θεό. Αυτό υποστηρίζω και γω. Γι αυτό και γράφω αυτά τα ποστ περί επιστροφής στην αγκαλιά Του.
Η παρανόηση γίνεται, στο γιατί θεωρώ ευλογία την αρρώστια και τη δοκιμασία γενικότερα. Αν δεν υπήρχε αυτή ξαναλέγω, δε θα μπαίναμε στο κόπο να αναζητήσουμε το Θεό. 
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος κάνει ό,τι αμαρτία υπάρχει. Από φόνους και κλοπές, μέχρι αιρέσεις και πορνείες. 
Ας υποθέσουμε τώρα ότι δεν υπάρχει από το Θεό ούτε δείγμα ούτε σημείο, ότι αυτός βαδίζει λάθος. ʼψογη ψυχοσωματική υγεία, ευτυχία, γαλήνη κ.τ.λ.

Όταν φτάσει ο καιρός να πεθάνει - γιατί δε πεθαίνουμε τυχαία ούτε ξαφνικά όπως λέω στο προηγούμενο ποστ, αλλά αφού ο Θεός εξαντλήσει όλα τα δυνατά μέσα σωτηρίας -, πεθαίνει και του λέει ο Θεός: τώρα θα πας εκεί όπου σου αρμόζει και είναι δίκαιο να πας, δηλαδή εις την γέενναν του πυρός. 
Μα, θα πει, εγώ τα είχα όλα τέλεια στη ζωή μου και δε κατάλαβα τίποτα, πώς Εσύ τώρα με στέλνεις εκεί;
Ο Θεός όμως στη πραγματικότητα δεν είναι άδικος και δίνει άπειρα σημεία για να Τον βρούμε.

Γράφεις:
«Κατά τη γνώμη μου, υγιής σκέψη αποτελεί το ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΑ κάποιος να είναι άρρωστος, νοσηρή δε σκέψη αποτελεί το να προτιμά κάποιος ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΣ!»

Κατ εμένα υγιής σκέψη είναι να ποθείς το Θεό με οποιοδήποτε κόστος.

Με τη λογική του κόσμου το να σε σύρουν σε μαρτύρια για το Χριστό, και να σε αποκεφαλίσουν και να σε ξεφτιλίσουν, ενώ εσύ χαίρεσαι για αυτό, αποτελεί ξεκάθαρη τρέλα. Όχι όμως και για το Κύριο. 
Πολλοί άγιοι πρέπει να γνωρίζεις, ότι ζητούν από το Θεό καρκίνους, με στόχο να βοηθηθούν και να απαλλαγούν οι συνάνθρωποί τους. Ο Θεός βλέπει την αμέριστη αγάπη τους, και βοηθάει τον κόσμο και κάποτε αν ο άγιος αγαπάει πολύ το Θεό και αντέχει, ο Θεός του δίνει αυτό που ζητάει, δηλαδή αρρώστια. Έτσι στοχεύουν οι άγιοι και στο να βοηθήσουν τους συνανθρώπους τους, αλλά και στο να ξεχρεώσουν αμαρτίες. Αυτά που περνάτε και περνάμε φίλοι μου στη ψυχή μας, ο Κύριος τα γνωρίζει και έχει ως στόχο να εξαλείψει το πνευματικό μας χρέος ώστε να μπορέσουμε να βρεθούμε κοντά Του, μετά το σωματικό μας θάνατο αλλά και στη παρούσα ζωή. Είναι ή όχι αγάπη αυτό;
Τώρα αν θέλεις να αποκαλέσεις αυτή τη κατάσταση «νοσηρή» κάντο. Αλλά τότε να ξέρεις ότι θα έχεις εξισώσει την Αγάπη και την αυτοθυσία, με «μια νοσηρή σκέψη» η οποία χρίζει βοηθείας.

Ας υποθέσουμε τώρα, ότι κάποια μέρα κάποιος κοιμάται στο σπίτι του, και εκείνη την ώρα προσπαθεί κάποιος κλέφτης να εισβάλλει στο σπίτι του. Αλλά την ώρα που προσπαθεί να μπει, χτυπά ο συναγερμός. Και εκείνος μονολογεί και λέγει: «Αμάν! τι χτύπησε τώρα και αυτός ο συναγερμός και ξύπνησα! 
Βάλτο δίπλα δίπλα με αυτό που λες, και θα δεις μεγάλη ομοιότητα.

Η αρρώστια είναι ο προσωπικός μας πνευματικός συναγερμός, δοσμένος από τον ίδιο τον Κύριο. Χτυπάει όταν η αιώνια ψυχή μας βρίσκεται σε κίνδυνο, και μεις λέμε «Ωραία, τι γιατί το έπαθα αυτό; Γιατί έτυχε σε μένα;»
Χτυπάει ο ευλογημένος ο συναγερμός και μεις κλείνουμε τα αυτιά μας. Αφιερώστε φίλοι μου λίγο χρόνο σε σκέψη πάνω σε αυτά. Ζητήστε από τον Κύριο να ανοίξει μάτια και αυτιά, να δείτε αν πλανώμαι ή όχι. Εδώ είμαι να ακούσω και τυχόν σφάλματα στη σκέψη μου, όμως από πραγματικά ανθρώπους που νοιάζονται για την ψυχή τους και τη δικιά μου. 
Ξανάλεω ούτε διδάσκαλος είμαι, ούτε τίποτα τέτοιο. Έζησα κάποια πράγματα, και από το να λέω τις εμπειρίες μου σχετικά με τις «απέραντες, σούπερ δυνάμεις» που διαθέτω, προτιμώ να σας πω και να σας μιλήσω για την απόλυτη δύναμη του Θεού. 

Γράφεις:
«Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να κάνει ο καθένας λοιπόν για να δείξει ότι εκτιμάει το δώρο της Ζωής και Αυτόν που του το χάρισε είναι να προσπαθεί να γιατρευτεί με κάθε πρόσφορο μέσο»

Μιλάς για το δώρο Ζωής και για το πόσο πρέπει να το εκτιμάμε. Το δώρο της πραγματικής Ζωής το είχαμε, αλλά το χάσαμε κατά την πτώση των πρωτοπλάστων. Εγώ προσωπικά δε βλέπω ότι πρέπει να δίνω και πολύ αξία σε αυτή τη ζωή, την επίγεια. 
Αλλά ελπίζω με όλη μου την καρδιά στην άλλη, μετά το θάνατο, δηλαδή την αιώνια. Εκείνη μόνο αξίζει την προσοχή μας. Αγωνιζόμαστε, ταλαιπωρούμαστε, προσευχόμαστε εδώ, ώστε να είμαστε εκεί στην αληθινή Ζωή, όπου δε θα έχουμε να ρωτήσουμε τίποτα πια, αλλά θα βλέπουμε πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο τον ένα και μοναδικό Θεό. 

Γράφεις:
«με τις προσωπικές του, τις θεϊκές και τις επιστημονικές δυνάμεις όπως είπε και η Όλγα.»
 
Δε πετώ στα σκουπίδια τις επιστημονικές μεθόδους, αλλά απαιτώ να δοξάζουν τον Θεό. Μέσα από κει να βγαίνει Θεός, να μοσχοβολά σοφία και σύνεση Θεού και όχι ανθρώπων. Πες μου εσύ που το είδες αυτό να γίνεται. 
«Προσωπικές δυνάμεις». Αχ, βρε παιδιά όταν θα μπούμε στον τάφο και θα βρωμάμε σαπίλα, ελάτε να μου πείτε για αυτές τις δυνάμεις και που πήγαν. Ναι, εξανεμίσθηκαν γιατί ποτέ δεν υπήρχαν. 

Ας μην εξισώνουμε λοιπόν έτσι απλά τον Παντοκράτορα με τις ανθρώπινες μεθόδους/ δυνάμεις που είναι γεμάτες σφάλματα. 
Συγνώμη παιδία, αλλά εγώ δε δέχομαι τίποτα κατώτερο από Αυτόν. Τίποτα που δε δοξάζει το Όνομα Του. Αυτό δε σημαίνει βέβαια ότι δεν έχω ακόμα δρόμο προς Αυτόν, απλά αυτή είναι η άποψή μου.

Γράφεις:
«Κι όχι μόνο να γιατρευτεί αλλά και να ζήσει κατά το δυνατόν πιο ολοκληρωμένα (ως νοητική, ψυχική, πνευματική, φυσική και ερωτική οντότητα).»

Συμφωνώ, αλλά πάντα όπως το θέλει ο Κύριος. Μα τι να λέμε τώρα, Αυτός δε μας τα έδωσε τα παραπάνω που περιγράφεις;
Λόγω της μεταπτωτικής (ας μου επιτραπεί ο όρος) φύσης μας όμως, αυτά όλα χρειάζεται να μπουν σε κάποια πλαίσια τα οποία έχει θέσει ο Κύριος μας με τη Γραφή Του. Ειδάλλως τι νόημα έχει να το παίζω ισορροπημένος άνθρωπος, που έχει την υγεία του, τη δουλειά του, την οικογένεια του και όλα τα υπόλοιπα, αλλά όχι Θεό; 
Που στηρίζεται στο κάτω - κάτω φίλοι μου η ζωή μας; Τι να τα κάνουμε όλα αυτά αν δεν έχουμε Θεό. Ακούμε κατά διαστήματα, απόψεις ανθρώπων για το νόημα της ζωής. Λένε: να εγώ θέλω να αφήσω περιουσία στα παιδιά μου. Ο άλλος θέλω να μου κάνουν άγαλμα και να μείνω στην ιστορία. ʼλλος θέλω να δω εγγόνια. ʼλλος πάλι, να κάνω όλες τις αμαρτίες και στα 60 χρόνια μου θα αρχίσω να το ψάχνω.
Αυτό είναι το νόημα της ζωής δηλαδή;; Χαμένα πράγματα.
Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα. Αν και όποιος κουράζεται με τα πνευματικά θέματα δείχνει από μόνος του το ποιόν του, δε τον κουράζω εγώ. Τα του Θεού είναι πάντα αμφιλεγόμενα ζητήματα και τις περισσότερες φορές διαλέγουμε να κρυφτούμε στην ψεύτικη ζωή μας, παρά να μπούμε στο κόπο να μάθουμε και να διδαχθούμε από Αυτόν. Η αλήθεια φωνάζει και μεις θέλουμε να κοιμηθούμε, και της φωνάζουμε «σκάσε», όμως αυτή δε θα πάψει ποτέ.

----------


## Nobile

Κατ αρχήν να διευκρινίσω ότι ούτε έχω γράψει ούτε εννοώ πουθενά πως «η αρρώστια είναι αποτέλεσμα της απομάκρυνσης από το Θεό» όπως λες.





> _Originally posted by Georgios21_
> 
> Γράφεις:
> «Κατά τη γνώμη μου, υγιής σκέψη αποτελεί το ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΑ κάποιος να είναι άρρωστος, νοσηρή δε σκέψη αποτελεί το να προτιμά κάποιος ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΣ!»
> 
> Κατ εμένα υγιής σκέψη είναι να ποθείς το Θεό με οποιοδήποτε κόστος.


Υποστηρίζεις λοιπόν ότι κατ εσένα: «υγιής σκέψη είναι να ποθείς το Θεό με οποιοδήποτε κόστος» 
εννοώντας ακόμη και με το κόστος μιας βαριάς ασθένειας.

Αυτή είναι η διαφορά μας. Εγώ υποστηρίζω ότι το να επιλέγει κάποιος την ασθένεια αντί την υγεία
μόνο και μόνο επειδή ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ ότι έτσι θα «κερδίσει» την αγάπη του Θεού του
αποτελεί ένδειξη βαριάς ψυχασθένειας.

Το φόρουμ αυτό προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει τους ανθρώπους που πάσχουν από ψυχασθένειες. Αν συμφωνήσω με την άποψή σου απλώς και μόνο για να μην σου πάω κόντρα, είναι σαν να ενισχύω μια τέτοια νοσηρή άποψη.

Το χειρότερο: Είναι σαν να ενισχύω να αποδεχθούν και άλλοι αναγνώστες σου μια τέτοια νοσηρή άποψη, κάνοντάς τους εντέλει μεγάλη ζημιά στην όποια προσπάθεια ίασης ενδεχομένως καταβάλλουν.

Αν ωστόσο ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ
αν δηλ. όντως για να γίνουμε αποδεκτοί από τον Θεό, θα πρέπει να αποδεχτούμε την όποια βαριά ασθένεια που θα μας «παραχωρήσει»

τότε βαριά ΨΥΧΑΣΘΕΝΗΣ είναι Αυτός που έχει επιβάλλει αυτούς τους κανόνες.

Επειδή θα προσπαθήσω να μην είμαι «ασεβής», δεν θα υποστηρίξω ότι ο θεός πάσχει από βαριά ψυχασθένεια

παρά μόνον ότι οι απόψεις αυτές είναι των ανθρώπων. 
Δικές σου δηλ. και των δυστυχισμένων που αυτομαστιγώνονταν κατά τη διάρκεια του μεσαίωνα για να κερδίσουν την «αγάπη» Του.

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Georgios21_
> 
> Πολλοί άγιοι πρέπει να γνωρίζεις, ότι ζητούν από το Θεό καρκίνους, με στόχο να βοηθηθούν και να απαλλαγούν οι συνάνθρωποί τους. Ο Θεός βλέπει την αμέριστη αγάπη τους, και βοηθάει τον κόσμο και κάποτε αν ο άγιος αγαπάει πολύ το Θεό και αντέχει, ο Θεός του δίνει αυτό που ζητάει, δηλαδή αρρώστια.


Αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ: Ότι ενώ ο Ιπποκράτης για παράδειγμα ή ο Γαληνός προσπαθούσαν να βοηθήσουν τους συνανθρώπους τους μέσω μεθόδων ίασης (ιατρικής επιστήμης) στα Ασκληπιεία,

οι «άγιοι» που αναφέρεις ποθούν να αυτοτιμωρηθούν ευχόμενοι να αποκτήσουν καρκίνους(!!!) Φαντασιώνονται μάλιστα ότι αν αποκτήσουν οι ίδιοι βαριές ασθένειες, αυτές θα απομακρυνθούν ως δια μαγείας από τους πάσχοντες!!!

Φίλε Γιώργο, το να έχουν τη συμπόνια μας αυτοί οι ψυχασθενείς είναι κατανοητό. Το να τους αναγάγουμε όμως σε «αγίους» ή ακόμα χειρότερα, το να τους θεωρούμε παράδειγμα προς μίμηση
είναι ότι χειρότερο για μια κοινωνία. Διότι είναι σαν να προωθούμε ότι πιο νοσηρό μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς!

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Georgios21_
> 
> Με τη λογική του κόσμου το να σε σύρουν σε μαρτύρια για το Χριστό, και να σε αποκεφαλίσουν και να σε ξεφτιλίσουν, ενώ εσύ χαίρεσαι για αυτό, αποτελεί ξεκάθαρη τρέλα. Όχι όμως και για το Κύριο.


Δηλαδή με τη δική σου λογική, θα έπρεπε όντως να ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ αν σε ξεφτυλίζουν κι αν σε οδηγούν σε μαρτύρια για χάρη του Χριστού; 
Να υπομένεις το μαρτύριο χάριν των απόψεών σου, ναι. 
Να το ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ κιόλας όμως; Αυτό αποκαλείται μαζοχιστικό σύνδρομο!

Ώρες είναι να μας πεις βρε Γιώργο ότι ακόμα κι ο Χριστός ΧΑΙΡΟΤΑΝ και την έβρισκε όταν τον ξεφτυλίζανε και τον σταυρώνανε! Πρόσεχε όμως διότι τούτο αποτελεί ΒΛΑΣΦΗΜΙΑ! 

Αν όμως δεν χαιρόταν ούτε ο ίδιος ο Χριστός για τα μαρτύρια που τράβηξε, πώς έχεις τότε εσύ την αξίωση να χαίρονται οι «ομολογούντες το όνομά του» για τα μαρτύρια που (υποτίθεται ότι) θα τραβήξουν γι Αυτόν;

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Georgios21_
> 
> Αυτά που περνάτε και περνάμε φίλοι μου στη ψυχή μας, ο Κύριος τα γνωρίζει και έχει ως στόχο να εξαλείψει το πνευματικό μας χρέος ώστε να μπορέσουμε να βρεθούμε κοντά Του, μετά το σωματικό μας θάνατο αλλά και στη παρούσα ζωή. Είναι ή όχι αγάπη αυτό;


Μια ζωή την έχουμε. Κι αν σ αυτή τη ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ το μόνο που ενδιαφέρει τον Κύριο είναι «να εξαλείψουμε το πνευματικό μας χρέος» (πότε και πώς το αποκτήσαμε, για ποιο λόγο του οφείλουμε, ποιος τον έβαλε χωροφύλακα των \"πνευματικών χρεών\" μας :Wink:  και για να το επιτύχει αυτό μας μοιράζει αρρώστιες,

τότε ΟΧΙ βέβαια, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ αυτό που περιγράφεις.

Μισανθρωπισμός είναι από έναν παντοδύναμο που δεν θέλει να βλέπει ευτυχισμένους ανθρώπους αλλά δούλους που σύρονται γονυπετείς στα πόδια του ζητώντας συνεχώς συγχώρεση!

Μας περιγράφεις έναν Θεό χαιρέκακο και μισάνθρωπο και βαφτίζεις αυτές τις ιδιότητες «αγάπη».

Όχι πως έχεις άδικο, δεν σου προσάπτω το ότι εισαγάγεις «καινά δαιμόνια»
διότι έχεις δίκιο σ αυτό. ΕΤΣΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ όπως τα λες τον περιγράφει και η Παλαιά Διαθήκη τον Θεό!

Απομένει στην προσωπική κρίση και στο βαθμό αντίληψης του καθενός αν θα λατρεύσει έναν χαιρέκακο, μισάνθρωπο και σαδιστή

ή αν θα γελάσει αδιάφορα για τα παραμύθια και τις φοβέρες του Κυρίου ή Γιαχωβά ή όπως αλλιώς τον αποκαλούν οι Εβραίοι τον Θεό τους (μια που στον ίδιο αναφέρεσαι)

και θα ψάξει να ασχοληθεί με τίποτα πιο εποικοδομητικό, καθαρό και υγιές. Με την ελληνική φιλοσοφία ας πούμε...

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Georgios21_
> 
> Τώρα αν θέλεις να αποκαλέσεις αυτή τη κατάσταση «νοσηρή» κάντο. Αλλά τότε να ξέρεις ότι θα έχεις εξισώσει την Αγάπη και την αυτοθυσία, με «μια νοσηρή σκέψη» η οποία χρίζει βοηθείας.


Μόλις το έκανα. 

Αν βέβαια όλη αυτή την νοσηρότητα την αποκαλείς «αγάπη» σημαίνει ότι έχουν χάσει πλήρως οι λέξεις το νόημά τους. Επομένως χρειάζεται κάποια στιγμή να επαναπροσδιοριστούν.
Διότι και ο σύζυγος που δέρνει τη γυναίκα του ισχυρίζεται ότι το κάνει από «αγάπη». Όπως η δαρμένη σύζυγος λοιπόν βρίσκει το κουράγιο  αν το βρει  να απομακρυνθεί κάποια στιγμή από τον βασανιστή της
έτσι ίσως πρέπει να βρούμε κι εμείς το κουράγιο να αντιληφθούμε όλη αυτή την παραποίηση των εννοιών με τις οποίες μας έχουν ταϊσει, να τις πετάξουμε εκεί όπου ανήκουν  στον κάδο απορριμμάτων  και να τραβήξουμε το δρόμο μας απαλλαγμένοι.

«Αυτοθυσία» δεν κατάλαβα τι αποκαλείς. Τις ευχές των «αγίων» να αποκτήσουν καρκίνους;!
Αυτό δεν είναι αυτοθυσία, είναι σάλεμα του μυαλού. Αν εμένα μου καρφωθεί η ιδέα ότι πέφτοντας στις ρόδες ενός αυτοκινήτου θα σωθεί η ανθρωπότητα, σημαίνει απλά ότι έχω «σαλέψει»! Αλίμονο στην κοινωνία που μετά από αυτό το ατόπημά μου με χρησιμοποιήσει ως παράδειγμα προς μίμηση στις νέες γενιές κι ακόμα χειρότερα αν με ανακηρύξει «άγιο»!!

Και επαναλαμβάνω: Ή είναι άρρωστοι αυτοί που επί δυο χιλιάδες χρόνια μας ταϊζουν με το παραμύθι του ότι ο Θεός μας στέλνει ασθένειες λόγω των αμαρτιών μας

ή είναι άρρωστος Αυτός που τις στέλνει!

Είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς, είτε δηλ. Αυτός είναι άρρωστος είτε το ιερατείο του που τον παρουσιάζει έτσι
όπως και να χει, χαμένα θα είναι μόνον τα πρόβατα, δηλ. το «ποίμνιον», δηλ. όλοι εμείς οι αφελείς που τα χάβουμε και προσαρμόζουμε τη μικρή ζωή μας στις παράλογες και άρρωστες απαιτήσεις τους.

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Georgios21_
> 
> Μιλάς για το δώρο Ζωής και για το πόσο πρέπει να το εκτιμάμε. Το δώρο της πραγματικής Ζωής το είχαμε, αλλά το χάσαμε κατά την πτώση των πρωτοπλάστων. Εγώ προσωπικά δε βλέπω ότι πρέπει να δίνω και πολύ αξία σε αυτή τη ζωή, την επίγεια. 
> Αλλά ελπίζω με όλη μου την καρδιά στην άλλη, μετά το θάνατο, δηλαδή την αιώνια. Εκείνη μόνο αξίζει την προσοχή μας.


Αυτή είναι η διαφορά μας. Το ότι όπως λες δεν σ ενδιαφέρει αυτή η ζωή αλλά τα μετά θάνατον.

Αλλά γιατί βρε Γιώργο θέλεις να ενσταλάξεις και σε άλλους τέτοιες νεκρόφιλες απόψεις για τη ζωή; Αρκετά δεν ταλαιπωρήθηκε η ανθρωπότητα με τη νεκροφιλία αυτής της δοξασίας;

Όσο για το «τι χάσαμε με την πτώση των πρωτοπλάστων», εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχασα τίποτα. 

Όποιος θέλει να ενστερνιστεί τις απόψεις των Εβραίων και αποδέχεται ότι είναι απόγονος του Αδάμ, δικαίωμά του. Κατ επέκταση απόγονος του Αβραάμ, του Ισαάκ και όλου του σογιού τους. 
Όποιος το έχει αποδεχθεί αυτό, πρέπει όντως να το ρίξει στις μετάνοιες διότι τον κατατρύχει το αμάρτημα των πρωτοπλάστων. 

Οι υπόλοιποι μη μασάτε, δεν έχετε καμιά σχέση

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Georgios21_
> 
> Γράφεις:
> «με τις προσωπικές του, τις θεϊκές και τις επιστημονικές δυνάμεις όπως είπε και η Όλγα.»
> 
> Δε πετώ στα σκουπίδια τις επιστημονικές μεθόδους, αλλά απαιτώ να δοξάζουν τον Θεό. Μέσα από κει να βγαίνει Θεός, να μοσχοβολά σοφία και σύνεση Θεού και όχι ανθρώπων. Πες μου εσύ που το είδες αυτό να γίνεται.


Για τη σοφία των ανθρώπων βεβαίως μπορώ να σου πω πολλά, πάρα πολλά. Να ξεκινήσω από τον Ηράκλειτο, τον Αναξιμένη, τον Αναξίμανδρο, τον Δημόκριτο, τον Αριστοτέλη, τους Επικούρειους και τις φιλοσοφικές σχολές που αναπτύχθηκαν επί αιώνες ουπς, κάπου διακόπτεται αυτό και η ανθρώπινη σοφία πιάνει πάτο, όταν απαγορεύτηκε δια ροπάλου κάθε φιλοσοφική σκέψη και κάθε επιστημονική αναζήτηση. Ίσως να έχεις ακουστά πότε έγινε αυτό

Ξανανθίζει η επιστημονική σκέψη όταν η εκκλησία αρχίζει να χάνει έδαφος και να μην είναι τόσο εύκολο να κάψει στην πυρά όσους αναζητούν τη γνώση. Αστρονομία στην Αναγέννηση, Εγκυκλοπαιδιστές αργότερα, Νευτώνεια Φυσική, Εμπειριοκριτικισμός, Υλιστές φιλόσοφοι του 19ου αι., ανάπτυξη όλων των επιστημών από τα τέλη του 19ου και σ όλη τη διάρκεια του 20ου αι. μέχρι σήμερα.

Αντίθετα η σοφία είναι εντελώς ανύπαρκτη στον Θεό που αναφέρεις. Μη με αναγκάζεις να αρχίζω να κατεβάζω εδάφια από τη Βίβλο όπου αντί «να μοσχοβολίσουμε σοφία και σύνεση Θεού» θα κινδυνεύσουμε να πάθουμε ασφυξία από τις κατάρες που ρίχνει, τις απειλές, την ατελείωτη και συνεχή οργή Του, τη μοχθηρία, την εκδικητικότητα, την ατέρμονη ανοητολογία, την εντελώς νηπιώδη σκέψη που διατρέχει ολόκληρο το «ιερό βιβλίο». Δεν το κάνω για να μην παρεκτραπούμε πλήρως από τον άξονα του φόρουμ αυτού. 

Γράφεις «Δε πετώ στα σκουπίδια τις επιστημονικές μεθόδους, αλλά απαιτώ να δοξάζουν τον Θεό».

Εγώ αντιθέτως δεν απαιτώ από την εκκλησία να δοξάζει τις επιστημονικές μεθόδους. Πετώ όμως στα σκουπίδια κάθε τι που υποβαθμίζει και προσβάλλει την ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπεια.

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Georgios21_
> 
> «Προσωπικές δυνάμεις». Αχ, βρε παιδιά όταν θα μπούμε στον τάφο και θα βρωμάμε σαπίλα, ελάτε να μου πείτε για αυτές τις δυνάμεις και που πήγαν. Ναι, εξανεμίσθηκαν γιατί ποτέ δεν υπήρχαν.


Έτσι είναι, θα εξανεμιστούν. Αλλά υπήρξαν, όσο υπήρχαμε εμείς. Και θα υπάρχουν όσο υπάρχουν άνθρωποι.

Όσο για το ότι «θα βρωμάμε σαπίλα στον τάφο», το ίδιο θα βρωμάει κάποιο νεκρό σώμα είτε υπήρξε στη ζωή του αξιοπρεπής σαν άνθρωπος, είτε απεμπόλησε την ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπειά του για να καταστεί δούλος του φοβερού και τρομερού Γιαχβέ, Κυρίου των Δυνάμεων ή όπως αλλιώς θέλει να λέγεται!

----------


## Nobile

> _Originally posted by Georgios21_
> 
> Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα. Αν και όποιος κουράζεται με τα πνευματικά θέματα δείχνει από μόνος του το ποιόν του, δε τον κουράζω εγώ.


Δεν μας κούρασες. Πιστεύεις όμως ότι όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις έχουν καμία σχέση με πνευματικά θέματα;

----------


## Nobile

Έχουν λιγότερη σχέση τα παραπάνω με πνευματικά θέματα και περισσότερη με τον λεγόμενο «Φόβο Θεού». 

Για να θυμόμαστε ότι εκτός από την ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ που είναι ο τίτλος του παρόντος θρεντ, 

υπάρχει και η ΜΕΤΑΦΥΣΙΚΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ που κάποιοι εξουσιαστικοί μηχανισμοί την καλλιεργούν εντέχνως εις βάρος της ανθρωπότητας. Λες και δεν μας έφταναν όλα τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματά μας!

Έχει αποδειχθεί όμως ότι ο αποτελεσματικότερος τρόπος χειραγώγησης των μαζών είναι ο ΜΕΤΑΦΥΣΙΚΟΣ ΦΟΒΟΣ. 

Που κάποιοι τον ανήγαγαν σε επιστήμη όταν τον βάφτισαν ΦΟΒΟ ΘΕΟΥ!

----------


## Nobile

Και κάτι ακόμα φίλε Γιώργο. 

Αν το Georgios21 σημαίνει οτι είσαι 21 χρονών, δικαιολογείσαι να έχεις παρασυρθεί απο διάφορες αιτίες σε αυτή την \"οδό της απωλείας\" κατ\' εμέ. Οδός της απωλείας γι αυτή, τη μοναδική και πραγματική ζωή που κινδυνεύει να την απωλέσει κάποιος που ως υπόδειγμα θα έχει \"το βίο των αγίων\" - αυτές τις σκελετωμένες, σκοτεινές και μίζερες υπάρξεις των βυζαντινών εικονογραφήσεων - κι όχι το βίο ανθρώπων υγιών που έχουν προσφέρει στον εαυτό τους, στην οικογένειά τους και στην κοινωνία.

Αν χρησιμοποίησα αιχμηρή γλώσσα δεν το έκανα επειδή θέλω να σε προσβάλω προσωπικά, και ειλικρινά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τις μεταφυσικές ανησυχίες ή τη θρησκευτική πίστη του καθενός - όταν την κρατάει για τον εαυτό του ή απλώς τη συζητάει. 

Η θρησκεία όμως που ακολουθείς έχει το εξής βίτσιο: Παράγει - και παρήγαγε πάντοτε - ζηλωτές που απαιτούσαν να επιβληθεί το πιστεύω του δόγματός τους σε όλους τους άλλους. Με το στανιό και με το έτσι θέλω! Με το πρόσχημα βέβαια της σωτηρίας!

Το ακόμα χειρότερο είναι, όπως είπα και κάπου πιο πάνω, οτι πρόκειται για μια νεκρόφιλη θρησκεία όπου λάτρευε - και συνεχίζει να λατρεύει - όχι απλώς τα πτώματα αλλά και τις νεκροκεφαλές και τα υπολείμματα, δήθεν αγίων, που τα γυρόφερνε (και συνεχίζει να τα γυροφέρνει) απο δω κι απο κει! Και να συστήνει στους ανθρώπους να μην ζουν και να μη χαίρονται αυτή τη ζωή αλλά να μετανοούν συνεχώς για οτι κάνουν, να νιώθουν συνεχώς ενοχές και να προετοιμάζονται για... την άλλη ζωή (οτι μας λες κι εσύ δηλαδή).

Η θρησκεία αυτή έχει προκαλέσει δεκάδες ψυχασθένειες κάνοντας εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ανθρώπους δυστυχείς. Γι αυτό και ήμουν αιχμηρός στο σχολιασμό των όσων έγραψες.

Θα σου πρότεινα να ξανασκεφτείς τα πράγματα, να τα ξαναμελετήσεις όσο γίνεται πιο ψύχραιμα. Με όσο γίνεται λιγότερο ΦΟΒΟ ΘΕΟΥ. Έλληνας είσαι, και οι Έλληνες τιμούσαν και σέβονταν τους Θεούς τους αλλά δεν περνούσαν τη ζωή τους με μετάνοιες ζητώντας συγχώρεση για το κάθε τι. Ήταν περήφανοι και υψηλόφρωνες και όχι ταπεινοί.

Θα προτιμούσα λοιπόν να τα ξαναδεις τα πράγματα, να τα ξαναμελετήσεις κι όχι να νιώσεις ντε και καλά υποχρεωμένος να μου απαντήσεις. Δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να υπερασπιστείς κάτι. Είσαι υποχρεωμένος μόνο για ένα πράγμα: Να δημιουργήσεις τους όρους για να ζήσεις μια ζωή γεμάτη και όσο το δυνατόν ευτυχισμένη. Μακριά απο κάθε τι που μπορεί να δηλητηριάσει αυτή τη μοναδική ευκαιρία που έχεις.

Συμπάθα με για τις νουθεσίες. Αν είσαι όντως 21 χρονών, σε ρίχνω αρκετά χρόνια για να \"δικαιούμαι\" να το κάνω.

Σου εύχομαι να είσαι καλά.

----------


## τι-ποτέ

καλημέρα!
νόμπιλε, βρίσκω το ύφος σου τόσο υβριστικό, που ακόμα και με ευγένεια καταφέρεται σε όποιον δε συμφωνεί μαζί σου, σε \'καθολικά επίπεδα\': αφού απάντησες τριακόσιες πενήντα φορές στο γιώργο21, στο τέλος, όπλισες τον εαυτό σου ακόμη και με το \'για τα δικά σου μάτια δίκιο σου, λόγω της πιθανής ηλικίας: 21, αν είσαι 21 έτους δικιολογείσαι γιατί είσαι βρέφος μπροστά στη δική μου ηλικία. αυτό λέγεται πατερναλισμός. 
ο πατερναλισμός είναι μια από τις χειρότερες μορφές βίας: νομίζει κάποιος πως για λόγους αφηρημένους όπως η ηλικία, η τάξη, το χρήμα, η γνώση, μπορεί να θεωρείται υπεράνω.
δε διάβασα όλα όσα ανέφερες, γιατί είναι πολλά. μπορεί κάπου, ίσως να έχεις δίκιο.
όμως εκεί που διάβασα διέκρινα τέτοια εμπάθεια, που οπωσδήποτε εσύ ο ίδιος αφαίρεσες από τους λόγους σου την αντικειμενικότητα.
ακόμη και με τις βυζαντινές τοιχογραφίες τα έβαλες, αν θυμάμαι καλά, λίγο πιο πάνω. για νεκροφιλία μίλησες, που οπωσδήποτε είναι μια εντελώς παραβατική, άρα πραγματική ασθένεια. ίσως να ήθελες να κρούσεις κάποιο κώδωνα κινδύνου, για σένα, ή το γιώργο, ή κάποιον άλλον. μα οι θέσεις σου είναι τόσο υπερβολικές, που αφαιρούν οποιοδήποτε δικαίωμα διαλόγου από τον άλλον, 
και ίσως,
αντί να βοηθήσουν τον άλλον,
οδηγούν εσένα στη μοναξιά και την απομόνωση, αφού δε δέχεσαι να βρεις μέσα στο διάλογο ένα τρόπο επικοινωνίας με τον άλλον.
σου ζητώ συγγνώμη γιατί νομίζω πως είμαι κι εγώ υπερβολική, αφού κιόλας δε διάβασα όλα όσα έγραψες.
πάντως η ομολογία πίστης ενός ανθρώπου δεν είναι ασθένεια. ούτε η εκκλησία, το σώμα του χριστού, είναι ασθένεια ή νοσοκομείο. είναι Ζωή. και η Ζωή γεννιέται και βιώνεται με αγάπη και άφεση.
άλλο η επιστήμη των γιατρών, που είναι ανάμεσα στις ανθρώπινες διόδους που ευτυχώς έχουμε για τα προβλήματα υγείας μας κλπ. η εκκλησία δεν είναι φαρμακείο ή νοσοκομείο ή κολαστήριο. είναι ο τόπος όπου εμείς οι χριστιανοί θα βρούμε κουράγιο, ανάπαυση, ειρήνη, για να συνεχίσουμε ό,τι μπορούμε από τον αγώνα μας. αν χρειαζόμαστε ψυχίατρο, όπως ας πούμε καρδιολόγο ή ωριλά, αν χρειαζόμαστε μαραγκό για τις πόρτες μας, ασφαλώς και θα πρέπει να το κάνουμε. προσπαθώντας πάντα να ζούμε την ειρήνη του θεού, και τη μακροθυμία του.
καλή σου μέρα!

----------


## Nobile

Ίσως έχεις δίκιο σε πολλά φίλη μου απ όσα λες. Ίσως έχεις δίκιο και σε πολλά απ όσα σε προσωπικό επίπεδο μου καταλογίζεις. Είναι φυσικό αφού ένιωσες να προσβάλλονται πράγματα που τα θεωρείς ιερά. 

Δεν θα σου πω «διάβασε πρώτα τα όσα έγραψα» γιατί δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη να το κάνεις. Κι ούτε έχω την πρόθεση να μετατρέψω σε θρησκευτική διαμάχη το φόρουμ.
Οι απαντήσεις μου όμως ήταν επί ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΩΝ ΘΕΣΕΩΝ που προέβαλλε ο Γιώργος. Και όπως εκείνος νιώθει ίσως την υποχρέωση να τις προβάλλει, έτσι κι εγώ νιώθω την υποχρέωση - τις συγκεκριμένες αυτές θέσεις και όχι την «ομολογία πίστεως» κάποιου ανθρώπου - να τις καυτηριάσω. Όταν θεωρώ ότι η βάση στην οποία στηρίζονται είναι απάνθρωπη και η προβολή τους μόνον κακό κάνει. Επαναλαμβάνω, οι ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ και απόψεις και μόνον.

Όταν δηλ. οι συγκεκριμένες θέσεις που προβάλλονται οδηγούν στην άποψη ότι δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να προσπαθεί κάποιος να θεραπευτεί αξιοποιώντας όλες τις δυνατότητες που του προσφέρονται. Όταν μάλιστα απαξιώνονται πλήρως όλες οι θεραπευτικές μέθοδοι, όλοι οι δρόμοι που μπορεί να ακολουθήσει κάποιος - προσωπικές και επιστημονικές - για να βρει την υγεία του. Και το μόνο που προβάλλεται σαν στάση ζωής είναι να παρακαλάμε κάποιο ον, όχι να μας γιατρέψει αλλά να συγχωρήσει τις αμαρτίες μας! Διότι σημασία δεν έχει να γιατρευτούμε, σημασία δεν έχει να ζήσουμε ολοκληρωμένα αλλά να μας δεχθεί το ον αυτό όταν πεθάνουμε! Το λέει ξεκάθαρα ο Γιώργος, δεν πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει η παρούσα ζωή! Αν αυτό δεν είναι νεκροφιλία, τι άλλο είναι; Το να ακολουθήσει αυτό το δρόμο κάποιος που θα επηρεαστεί από τέτοιες απόψεις το θεωρώ επικίνδυνο για τον εαυτό του, για την ψυχική, νοητική και φυσική του υγεία.

Αν πήρε η μπάλα και τις βυζαντινές εικονογραφήσεις, ζητώ συγνώμη. Σε θέματα αισθητικής ουδείς λόγος. Είναι προσωπικό θέμα του καθενός, όπως και η θρησκεία.

Παύει όμως να είναι προσωπικό θέμα κάτι που όταν προβάλλεται και επηρεάζει, έχει αρνητικές επιπτώσεις στη ζωή μας. 

Έχεις δίκιο και για το πατερναλιστικό ύφος. Αν θέλεις να το πάρω πίσω, θα το κάνω. Η πρόθεσή μου πάντως ήταν να του υποδείξω ότι πολλοί έχουν περάσει κατά τη νεότητά τους από δηλητηριώδεις ατραπούς  μηδέ εμού του ιδίου εξαιρουμένου. Κι όσο γρήγορα καταφέρει να βγει κάποιος από τους λαβύρινθους αυτούς, τόσο το καλύτερο γι αυτόν. Ειδάλλως θα το πληρώνει όλη του τη ζωή.

----------


## troubledman

Αν παρατηρήσουμε καλά τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί ο κοσμος μας θα δούμε ότι απλώς δεν έχει ηθική. Ο ένας τρώει τον άλλο για να επιβιώσει. Αυτό δεν αναιρεί την έννοια του θεού-κατασκευαστή-σχεδιαστή. Απλώς φαίνεται σαν κάποιος να τον σχεδίασε, έβαλε αρχικές συνθήκες και νόμους και τον άφησε να δει πως θα εξελιχθεί. Το μεγάλο ερώτημα είναι το γιατί. Ποιά ανάγκη ώθησε τον σχεδιαστή να φτιάξει τον κόσμο, γιατί τον έφτιαξε έτσι και τι ακριβώς τον εξυπηρετεί αυτή του η δημιουργία?
Για να μιλήσω και λίγο για το βασικό θέμα που είναι η κοινωνική φοβία, πάσχω από ειδική φοβία που μου έχει μεγεθυνθεί τον τελευταίο καιρό και μου προκαλεί πλέον έντονα σωματικά προβλήματα (εφίδροση, ταχυκαρδία σε σημείο λυποθυμίας, τρέμουλο κ.α.). Εχω απευθυνθεί σε ψυχολόγο αλλά μέχρι στιγμής δεν με ικανοποιεί και σκέφτομαι να πάω σε άλλον. Δεν μπορώ απλώς να δεχτώ αρνητικά σχόλια για τον εαυτό μου, για οτιδήποτε από το στενό μου περιβάλλον ούτε ανέχομαι το παραμικρό πείραγμα πλεόν από τα πιο αστεία μέχρι τα πιο σοβαρά. Παρεξηγώ πλέον κάθε ενέργεια ή κίνηση των άλλων και θεωρώ ότι είναι επιθετική προς εμένα.
Πιθανώς φταίει ο τρόπος που μεγάλωσα. Ολοι περίμεναν από εμένα να είμαι ο τέλειος και ο ισχυρότερος.
Είμαι ένας άνθρωπος που αν παρατηρήσεις τις λεπτομέρειες της ζωής του ή τις διαβάσεις θα πεις ότι αυτός ο άνθρωπος τα έχει καταφέρει. Ωραία εμφάνιση (τουλάχιστον έτσι λένε οι άλλοι), πετυχημένη δουλειά που μου έχει επιφέρει αρκετά χρήματα, οικογένεια που μέχρι στιγμής λειτουργούσε σωστά και όλα αυτά οφείλονται αποκλειστικά σε δικές μου προσπάθειες χωρίς καμία εξωτερική βοήθεια.
Για όλους και για όλα φαινόμουνα ο δυνατός, ο ισχυρός, ένας τοίχος που όλοι μπορούσαν να ακουμπήσουν και να στηριχτούν. Πίστευα και εγώ το ίδιο, ότι έτσι ήταν τα πράγματα ότι δεν χρειαζόμουνα κανένα, δεν έλεγα σε κανέναν τίποτα για το τι ένοιωθα, ότι θα τα κατάφερνα μόνος μου σε οποιαδήποτε δυσκολία όπως έκανα μέχρι στιγμής.
Πριν ένα χρόνο άρχισαν τα πρώτα συμπτώματα. Μέσα στο περιβάλλον μου άρχισα να δίνω πολύ σημασία και να με πειράζουν πράγματα αστεία που έλεγαν οι άλλοι για εμένα. Βλέπεις επειδή έπρεπε να είμαι ο τέλειος δεν ήταν δυνατόν να υπάρχει αρνητικό σχόλιο ούτε για αστείο. Αυτή η συμπεριφορά μου προκάλεσε τους άλλους, με συνέπεια να αποτελώ στόχο. Και όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο κακοί μπορούμε να γίνουμε αν βλέπουμε αδυναμίες σε καποιον, ειδικά σε κάποιον που πριν φάνταζε αλλιώς. Είναι η φυσική μας άμυνα ώστε να ξεπερνάμε τα δικά μας προβλήματα.
Ταυτόχρονα συνέβη και ένα γεγονός που έφερε στον κόσμο μου τα πάνω κάτω...... 
Με όλα αυτά συνέβη και κάτι πολύ θετικό. Δείχνοντας αδυναμίες και προβληματισμούς ορισμένοι άνθρωποι ήρθαν πολύ κοντά μου, έτσι όπως πάντα ήθελα αλλά δεν τολμούσα να το εκφράσω......

----------


## Georgios21

Είμαι όντως 21 ετών. Ίσως με το λόγο μου, έγινα αιτία και να σας εκνευρίσω, αλλά και να βλασφημηθεί το όνομα του Παντοκράτορα.
Ζητώ συγνώμη από τον Θεό πρωτίστως, και εν συνεχεία από τα μέλη στα οποία ίσως να προξένησα πνευματικό κακό. 
Ζητώ συγνώμη και από σένα Nobile, γιατί σίγουρα με τον απότομο και κάποτε με μορφή διδαχής λόγο μου, σε αποτρέπω, όπως και άλλους βέβαια, αντί να σε ωθώ να αναζητήσεις τον Θεό. Τον ένα και μοναδικό. Μπήκα σε βαθύτερα θεολογικά μονοπάτια ενώ έπρεπε να είμαι προσεκτικότερος στις κρίσεις, στις σκέψεις, και στις θέσεις μου. Πολλές φορές ήμουν απόλυτος σε θέματα που δε γνώριζα, άλλες όμως ήμουν απόλυτος σε θέματα πίστης και αυτό δε το αναιρώ. Συγνώμη και από τους moderators καθώς δεν ήμουν και πολύ μέσα στο θέμα του topic.
Το σίγουρο, και για το οποίο δε θλίβομαι καθόλου, είναι ότι μίλησα έστω και με λανθασμένο τρόπο, για το Θεό. Και αυτό δεν αναιρεί τον ίδιο το Θεό. Η παραδοχή στα πιθανά λάθη μου, δεν βγάζει ούτε έναν καθαρό από όσους εναντιώνονται σε θέματα που έχουν να κάνουν με το Κύριο μας. Ακόμα και αν έκανα λάθος, δε φέρνει κανένα σε καλύτερη θέση απέναντι σε Αυτόν. 
Εγώ έρχομαι και παρέρχομαι, τα προβλήματα όμως θα είναι εδώ και θα επιζητούν τη λύση τους. Είναι στη κρίση σας το πώς θα τα χειρισθείτε. Εγώ έκανα την αναφορά μου, και όποιος είναι καλοπροαίρετος θα φιλτράρει τα λάθη και θα κρατήσει την αλήθεια και το ζουμί από όσα έγραψα. Όποιος πάλι δε θέλει να ακούσει, και ο ίδιος ο Θεός να έγραφε στο φόρουμ δε θα είχε αποτέλεσμα. 
Ευχαριστώ που καθίσατε, διαβάσατε και κρίνατε τα όσα έγραψα. Αυτό άλλωστε ζητούσα από την αρχή.

Θα κλίσω με λίγα λόγια από τη Γραφή:
-----------------
Ιε Ιωάννης

16 ουχ υμείς με εξελέξασθε, αλλ\' εγώ εξελεξάμην υμάς, και έθηκα υμάς ίνα υμείς υπάγητε και καρπόν φέρητε, και ο καρπός υμών μένη, ίνα ό,τι αν αιτήσητε τον πατέρα εν τώ ονόματί μου, δώ υμίν. 
17 ταύτα εντέλλομαι υμίν, ίνα αγαπάτε αλλήλους. 
18 Ει ο κόσμος υμάς μισεί, γινώσκετε ότι εμέ πρώτον υμών μεμίσηκεν. 
19 ει εκ τού κόσμου ήτε, ο κόσμος αν το ίδιον εφίλει&amp;#903; ότι δε εκ τού κόσμου ουκ εστέ, αλλ\' εγώ εξελεξάμην υμάς εκ τού κόσμου, διά τούτο μισεί υμάς ο κόσμος.
-----------------

Ο Κύριος ας οδηγεί τη σκέψη και τα βήματά μας.Αμήν

----------


## Nobile

Δεν χρειάζεται να ζητάς συγνώμη από κανέναν. Την άποψή σου ανάπτυξες κι είχες κάθε δικαίωμα. Αν αρχίσω να ζητάω κι εγώ συγνώμη για το απότομο ύφος μου θα μοιάζει με μελόδραμα. Απλώς, όταν εκφράζονται εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες απόψεις οι συγκρούσεις ιδεών είναι αναπόφευκτες  και καλώς θα έλεγα. 

Γνώμη μου βέβαια είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ζητάς συγνώμη ούτε από τον Θεό  στο κάτω κάτω αυτόν προέβαλλες και θα είναι αχαριστία από πλευράς του να μην το αναγνωρίσει  αλλά ξέρω ότι στο σημείο αυτό δεν θα συμφωνήσεις και δεν το συνεχίζω

Δεν θα το λεγα ότι μπήκες «σε βαθύτερα θεολογικά μονοπάτια» όπως λες όσο μάλλον ότι μπήκες σε δογματικά μονοπάτια, εξ ου και ο σκεπτικισμός με τον οποίο υποδέχθηκαν οι περισσότεροι τις απόψεις που εξέφρασες (δες και το θρεντ στα Γενικά με τίτλο «Δίδει ο Θεός τις αρρώστειες?»). Θέλω να πω με άλλα λόγια Γεώργιε ότι ο Θεός και η πίστη είναι καθαρά προσωπικά ζητήματα του καθενός. Όταν μετατρέπονται σε δόγμα το οποίο ντε και καλά νιώθουμε την υποχρέωση να το μεταδώσουμε στους άλλους, τους «πλανημένους», το πράγμα στραβώνει. 

Για παράδειγμα, όταν η Όλγα έγραψε:
«Χαίρομαι που κατάφερες να βρεις μια θεραπευτική ψυχική διέξοδο, εναρμονίζοντας τις όποιες ανησυχίες σου και ατέλειες με το υπέρτατο Θείο»

βιάστηκες να την «αποστομώσεις» λέγοντάς της: 
«Μη το πάρεις προσωπικά, αλλά έννοιες όπως υπέρτατο Θείο, άγνωστη ανώτερη δύναμη κ.τ.λ. δε με καλύπτουν. Μιλώ καθαρά για την Παναγία Τριάδα».

Ναι βρε Γιώργο αλλά σκέψου ότι ο άλλος έχει τη δική του, προσωπική αίσθηση και θεώρηση για το θείο. Και έχει κάθε δικαίωμα γιατί ούτως ή άλλως μόνο προσωπικά μπορεί να βιώσει την εσώτερη αυτή αίσθηση κάποιος. 

Ξέρω ότι δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε σ αυτό γιατί μιλάμε από δύο εντελώς διαφορετικές κοσμοθεωρήσεις, από δύο ολότελα διαφορετικούς κόσμους αντίληψης. Έχεις δίκιο στο ότι:
«Όποιος δε θέλει να ακούσει, και ο ίδιος ο Θεός να έγραφε στο φόρουμ δε θα είχε αποτέλεσμα».

Που σημαίνει παράλληλα  διότι τα πράγματα είναι αμφίδρομα - ότι όσα λογικά επιχειρήματα κι αν αναπτύξω δεν πρόκειται ούτε εσύ να τα λάβεις υπόψη. 

Το ότι διαφωνούμε εκ διαμέτρου δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι δεν μπορούμε να συνυπάρξουμε. Κι όχι μόνον αυτό αλλά και να αναπτύξουμε αλληλεγγύη μεταξύ μας, ούτως ή άλλως όλοι στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουμε και όλοι τα ίδια προβλήματα καθημερινότητας λίγο πολύ αντιμετωπίζουμε. Με μία βέβαια βασική προϋπόθεση γιατί χωρίς αυτή εκ των πραγμάτων δεν γίνεται τίποτα: την Ανοχή. Την ανοχή στη διαφορετικότητα, στις φιλοσοφικές, θρησκευτικές κλπ αντιλήψεις του άλλου. 

Θα χαρώ πολύ να συνεχίσεις να γράφεις στην Αγορά. Όποια κι αν είναι η φιλοσοφική ή θρησκευτική θεώρηση του καθενός, τα ψυχογενή προβλήματα όπως βλέπουμε δεν κάνουν διακρίσεις  ίσως διότι οι αιτίες είναι βαθύτερες από τον απλοϊκό τρόπο που πολλές φορές επιζητούμε την προσέγγισή τους εμείς οι «κοινοί θνητοί».

Για να μην υστερήσω απέναντι στο δικό σου κλείσιμο, θα κλείσω κι εγώ με τη ρήση των αρχαίων προγόνων:

«Μηδέν άγαν»

----------


## olga_soul

Παιδιά μου γλυκά......μπορεί ο Nobile και ο Georgios21 να είχαν εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες απόψεις για την προσέγγιση ενός ευαίσθητου θέματος, πάντως εγώ προσωπικά ως Όλγα παρακολούθησα με αμείωτο ενδιαφέρον το όλο θέμα, μιας και οι δύο πιστεύω ότι είχαν πέρα από τις ιδεολογικές τους αντιφάσεις μιαν άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση , από την οποία κιόλας άντλησα πολύ σημαντικά πορίσματα. :Smile:  :Smile: 
Μακάρι να έχουμε συχνά ανάλογες πνευματικές αντιπαραθέσεις στο forum μας, ώστε αρκετά μέλη εδώ να προβληματίζονται από τις διαφορετικές απόψεις που δημοσιεύονται και να αποκομίζουν τα δικά τους συμπεράσματα, ή ακόμα και να τις έχουν ως κίνητρο για την προσωπική τους αναζήτηση........ :Wink: 
Οι αντίθετες απόψεις σοβαρά σκεπτόμενων ατόμων δεν είναι αίτιο σύγκρουσης , αλλά ιδεολογικής εξέλιξης........οπότε προσωπικά εγώ δεν ενοχλήθηκα από τις όποιες αντιδράσεις στα λεγόμενά μου ....... :Smile: 
Τα παιδιά εδώ με ξέρουν......... :Wink: 
Ώρες-ώρες μπορεί όντως βέβαια επάνω στην έξαρση των απόψεών μας να φαινόμαστε πιο επιθετικοί ή απότομοι.......αλλά αυτό υφίσταται σε μια συζήτηση με ένα τόσο ευαίσθητο θέμα όπως το συγκεκριμένο......
Ένα μεγάλο μέρος των απόψεων που παρέθεσαν οι Nobile και Georgios21 κρύβουν όντως μεγάλες και υπαρκτές αλήθειες. Ένα άλλο αντίστοιχο κομμάτι των λεγόμενων τους είναι καθαρά η προσωπική τους θέση την οποία, εν τέλει όποιος έχει άλλα επιχειρήματα πιο δυνατά απλώς την αγνοεί...........η μπορεί με την απόλυτη σιωπή του να την αρνήται.........
Εγώ πάντως χάρηκα τον όποιο διάλογο υπήρξε, συμφωνόντας και διαφωνόντας σε αρκετά σημεία ......... :Smile:

----------


## deletedmember19092017

geia sa paidia.
exw kai egw koininikh fobia apo thn paidikh mou hlikia, exw ipoferei paaara polu maythn, pisteyw pos einai apo ths xeiroteres kai pikroteres psixologikes pathiseis, kai den mporei na thn katalabei kanenas an den thn exei perasei o idios.
exw katalabei twra oti sxetizetai (h prosopikh mou ) ka8ara me thn paidikh ilikia mou.
exw kanei megalh proodos mexri twra.
8elw na perasw ena munima (apo dikh mou empiria) , oti h koinonikh fobia, 8erapeyetai 70% me psixo8erapeia, xwris na pw oti kapia farmaka me voi8isane para polu.
8a h8ela na exw epafes me an8ropous me thn dikh mas pa8ish, giafto afino kai to email mou edw. 

[email protected]

----------


## kallia13

Εγώ έχω τρακ μπροστά σε μια παρέα που δεν ξέρω...
φοβάμαι να μιλήσω γιατί νομίζω θα με κοροιδέψουν
και αυτό με κάνει κλειστή...πως ξεπερνιέται αυτό;

----------


## deletedmember19092017

kallia13 kai egw exw to idio prama, ayto einai simptoma koinonikhs fovias.
Emeis pou exoume ayth thn pathisi , thn exoume epidi exoume lathos tropos skepsis (pou den fteme emeis giayto) kapioi me ta polla xrwnia mas to exoune perasei sto mialo, (pesto kai plisi eggefalou me skoupidia) pou einai ooola lathos,
kai ayto pou xreiazomaste einai \"pou lene h gnostikh 8erapeia\" apo kapoio SWSTO IDIKO pou sou ma8enei thn swsth axia mas kai pos prepei na dior8osoume ton tropo pou vlepoume ton kosmo gyro mas kai ton eayto mas (ETSI POS STALITHEA EINAI) kai oxi pos
kapioi mas to exoun psefto diksei.......
vasika kanw ayth thn stigmh mia polu kalh 8erapeia panw s\'ayto to pragma pou me exei vgalei apo to 0--sto--200

Elpizw na apantisa kapos thn erwtish sou.

----------


## kallia13

Καλημέρα oscar
Μου έτυχε και προχτες
Ημουν με 2 κορίτσια που πρόσφατα έχω γνωρίσει
Αυτές γνωρίζονταν μεταξύ τους παρα πολύ κάλα ενώ εγώ εδω και 2-3 βδομάδες
Αυτές μιλούσανε γελούσανε συνεχώς και κάποτε μιλούσα κι εγώ αλλά στην πολλή ώρα μου έλειψαν τα λόγια, δεν είχα τπτ άλλο να πω και για 1-2 ώρες δεν μιλούσα καθόλου και φαινόμουν μουτρωμένη....Γιατί όμως να μην έχω μπορώ να μπω σε ένα θέμα να λαμβάνω κι εγώ θέση στη συζήτησή τους....γιατί να νιώθω ότι το μυαλό μου άδειασε και δεν έχω τπτ να πω; Μπορεί να θέλω να μιλώ αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να πω....

----------


## Nobile

Έχω πολύ καιρό να μπω στο φόρουμ, δεν γνωρίζω ποιοι απ’ τους παλιούς φίλους είναι ακόμη εδώ. Με ορισμένα μέλη μάλιστα είχαμε βρεθεί και προσωπικά σε ορισμένα ραντεβού στη Θεσσαλονίκη περνώντας πολύ ευχάριστα και συζητώντας ανοιχτά, χαλαρά και με ειλικρίνεια το πρόβλημά μας. Λυπάμαι που έχασα τη δυνατότητα να ξαναβρεθώ μ’ εκείνη την παρέα. Ελπίζω κάποιοι να έχουν κρατήσει το τηλέφωνό μου, όπως ο υπέροχος Μιχάλης που ήταν η ψυχή εκείνης της σαλονικιώτικης παρέας – δεν ξέρω αν συνεχίζει να γράφει ακόμη – γιατί εγώ έχασα την ατζέντα μου αλλάζοντας κινητό.

Έχετε όλοι τους χαιρετισμούς μου.

Προς τον αγαπητό Όσκαρ και την αγαπητή Καλλία:

Δεν έχω πλέον το χρόνο και την άνεση να μπαίνω στο φόρουμ λόγω πολλαπλών υποχρεώσεων. Δεχθείτε όμως μια συμβουλή: Διαβάστε προσεκτικά όλες τις προηγούμενες σελίδες όπου περιγράφονται βιώματα σαν τα δικά σας αλλά και προσωπικές εμπειρίες για το ξεπέρασμά τους. Και μόνον αυτό είναι αρκετά ενισχυτικό για να σας οπλίσει με δύναμη, όταν αντιληφθείτε ότι δεν είσαστε μόνοι στον κόσμο που αντιμετωπίζετε παρόμοια προβλήματα.

Κάντε αυτό το πρώτο βήμα. 

Να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## deletedmember19092017

kallia13 , den einai oti adiase to mialo sou , einai apla oti otan kapoios exei fovo kai agxos, ayto simvenei, logo ths fovias.
Otan 8a to xeperaseis ayto , kai 8a eisai pio xalarh sthn parousia kapoiwn allon dipla sou 8a deis oti 8a eisai pio aneth kai 8a kiloun ola pio xalara. ( xwris na aferesoume thn pi8anotita oti mporei na mhn tous goustares kai polu, kai na sou fanike h parea tous mazi me auta pou legane VARETA! ) .

----------


## Georgios21

Επί της ευκαιρίας των πρόσφατων μηνυμάτων, ξαναδιάβασα κάποια από τα τελευταία μηνύματα. Ίσως να ενδιέφερε κάποιους πως διαμορφώθηκαν οι απόψεις μου μετά από τόσο καιρό και αν αυτές άλλαξαν.
Ε λοιπόν, είδα ότι ο Ιησούς Χριστός είναι ο μόνος που δίνει αξία και σε αυτή και στην άλλη ζωή. 
Έμαθα ότι ο Θεός ποτέ δεν βάζει σε πειρασμό τον άνθρωπο, αλλά πάντα διδάσκει τον άνθρωπο με σκοπό να τον φέρει κοντά Του. Δε το κάνει από εγωισμό, αλλά από αγάπη. Γιατί αυτό είναι το συμφέρον κάθε ενός ανθρώπου, να βρίσκεται δίπλα στο Θεό.

Γνώρισα επίσης ότι ο αναστημένος Ιησούς Χριστός, είναι Θεός ζωντανός και όχι νεκρός. Και η πίστη σε Αυτόν είναι πίστη στη ζωή και όχι στο θάνατο και την απελπισία. 

Ούτω γάρ ηγάπησεν ο Θεός τον κόσμον, ώστε τον υιόν αυτού τον μονογενή έδωκεν, ίνα πάς ο πιστεύων εις αυτόν μη απόληται, αλλ\' έχη ζωήν αιώνιον. (Ιω. 3:16)

Η ζωή μας είναι γεμάτη φόβους και ανασφάλειες χωρίς Αυτόν. Όποιος δε φοβάται το Θεό, φοβάται τα πάντα. Όποιος φοβάται το Θεό, δε φοβάται τίποτα. Και μιλώ για το φόβο με την έννοια του σεβασμού και της αγάπης. Όχι λοιπόν με την έννοια του μικρού παιδιού προς το ‘μπαμπούλα’, αλλά του μικρού παιδιού προς τον πατέρα του τον εν ουρανοίς που τόσο αγαπά όλους μας. 

Μου χαρίστηκε η δυνατότητα να γνωρίζω και να συνεχίζω να μαθαίνω όλα αυτά. Μου χαρίστηκε η δυνατότητα να βιώσω και συνεχίζω να βιώνω την ανείπωτη χαρά που επικρατεί εκεί κοντά στο Θεό. Αυτή τη χαρά θέλω για όλους σας και γι’ αυτήν προσεύχομαι. 

Όσο πιο γρήγορα αναγεννηθούμε από το Πνεύμα του Θεού και εμπιστευτούμε ταπεινά το σώμα και τη ψυχή μας σε Αυτόν, τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα γλιτώσουμε από κάθε είδους άγχος και αγωνία. Γιατί το φυσικό του ανθρώπου είναι να βρίσκεται κοντά στο δημιουργό του.

Δόξα σε Αυτόν.

----------


## mvc

Nobile, eilikrina me tin istoria sou mou edwses elpida. Pasxw apo koinoniki fovia kai kanw oti mporw edw kai 3misi xronia. genika exw dei veltiwsi alla otan me pairnei apo katw aisthanomai apelpisia kai skeftomai oti pote de tha ksefigw apo ayti tin katastasi. Aisthanomai kai egw san na exw kati mesa sto stithos mou pou me krataei kai me vasanizei kai mono otan vgei tha isixasw. toulaxiston twra kserw pws oti kai na pernaw an sinexisw tin prospatheia kapoia mera tha apallagw apo ayto pou me vasanizei.
Eyxaristw!!!

----------


## Winston_man

Καλως ηρθες. Πόσο χρονων εισαι? Παιρνεις φαρμακευτικη αγωγή καθολου?

----------


## mvc

Eyxaristw!!Eimai 24 xronwn kai nomizw oti apo ta 11 emfanistikan ta simptwmata tis koinonikis fovias, otan allaksa sxoleio. Nomizw oti i aitia einai to oti apo tote pou thimamai ton eayto mou aisthanomai oti den aksizw tipota kai psaxnw iposineidita sinexws simadia gia na to epivevaiwsw. Nomiza oti i aitia itan i swmatiki kai psixiki via pou askouse panw mou i mama mou alla tin idia via askouse kai stin aderfi mou kai ayti den exei kanena simptwma. 

Genika den exw parei farmaka kai den exw paei pote se psixologo. Prin 3-4 xronia eftasa se adieksodo ( oxi mono logw tis koinwnikis fovias eixa kai alla provlimata) kai eipa na dokimasw ena vivlio aytovoitheias mipws vgalw mia akri. Epesa tixaia se ena vivlio pou me exei voithisei poli kai to exw diavasei apeires fores. To kako einai oti se alla themata exw kanei proodo kai exw dei diafora alla me tin koinwniki fovia, an kai exw kanei proodo, akoma exw polla provlimata kai ipoferw. Gia ayto to logo mou edwse elpida i istoria tou Nobile.

Arage i koinwniki fovia einai ena provlima pio diskolo apo alla? To diasava kai kapou allou kai epatha sok. Kapoios katafere na antimetwpisei agorafovia, voulimia, kriseis panikou alla skontaftei edw? Giati na einai toso odiniro kai diskolo provlima?

----------


## gus1973

Καλώς ήρθες mvc  :Smile:  

Διαβάζοντας προηγούμενα μηνύματα μου θα διαπιστώσεις ότι είμαι και εγώ μια περίπτωση ατόμου που ταλαιπωρείται από αυτό που ονομάζουμε \"κοινωνική φοβία\". Τον τελευταίο ενάμισι χρόνο κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία δίχως φαρμακευτική υποστήριξη. Έχω σημειώσει σημαντικά βήματα βελτίωσης. Για παράδειγμα κατάφερα να γίνω πιο ευέλικτος στις κοινωνικές μου αλληλεπιδράσεις ή να παρουσιάσω εργασία μπροστά σε κοινό. Πιστεύω ότι η θεραπεία και η σκληρή δουλειά με τον εαυτό μου είναι αυτό που μου έδωσε ώθηση. Έπαψα να βλέπω μόνο τα φαινόμενα, την επιφάνεια (π.χ. κοινωνική φοβία, πανικό, άγχος, θυμό) και ξεκίνησα να αναγνωρίζω το υπόβαθρο, τη ρίζα του προβλήματος (ντροπή, συμπλέγματα του παρελθόντος κ.λπ.). Το αν κατάφερα να τα αντιμετωπίσω είναι άλλο (δύσκολο) κεφάλαιο. Το παλεύω και ελπίζω...

mvc θεωρώ ότι η ψυχοθεραπεία ήταν το μεγαλύτερο δώρο που έχω κάνει έως τώρα στον εαυτό μου... Αναγνωρίζω ότι είναι δύσκολο να το συνειδητοποιήσεις αν δεν το έχεις δοκιμάσει, αλλά πίστεψε με, δουλεύει, ανακουφίζει, ανοίγει νοητικά μονοπάτια. Θέλει κόπο και υπομονή αλλά... αξίζει...

----------


## mvc

Eyxaristw, gus1973! Genika otan eftasa sto adieksodo prin 3-4 xronia skeftomoun para poly na paw se psyxologo, kai gia na eimai eilikrinis apo poly nwritera. vevaia den tha to elega stous goneis mou se kamia periptwsi, de tha tous epeitha nomizw na mou dwsoun ta xrimata.Tha mou elegan den eisai kala pou thes na pas se psychologo! Gia na eimai eilikrinis den imoun kala alla den eixa idea ti eixa (opws eipa pio panw nomizw i katastasi mou itan pio mperdemeni apo twra pou se genikes grammes kserw ti mou simvainei) . Gia ayto ksekinisa agorazontas vivlia kai i alithia einai oti me poli douleia voithithika. 

Apla sto kefalaio koinwniki fovia aisthanomai oti kanw men proodo alla poli arga kai xanw sixna tin ipomoni mou giati vlepw tous allous eleftherous na proxwrane sti zwi tous enw egw menw stasimi. Aisthanomai san na exw eksantlisei ta perithwria pou mou afise i koinwniki fovia kai oti de thelw na xasw allo xrono apo ti zwi mou (px.thelw na psaksw gia douleia kai fovamai ti sinenteuksi, tin aporripsi...)Thaumazw aytous pou antexoun pollaples aporripseis. Egw exw apotixei poli liges fores giati panta ekana pragmata pou imoun sigouri oti tha ta paw teleia ( ta opoia fysika den einai polla). Thelw na kanw pragmata xwris na fovamai tin kritiki, tin aporripsi. An dw oti moni mou gia kapoio diastima den mporw na paw parapera i xasw teleiws tin ipomoni mou ennoeitai tha paw se psyxologo.

----------


## mvc

Asxeto, an kapoios thelei mia ligo diaforetiki optiki gia to provlima mas (psychologia + ligo metafisiki) mporei na diavasei to vivlio pou emena proswpika me voithise poli. Legetai \"therapeuse ta traumata sou kai vres poios eisai\" tis Lise Bourbeau. Den kserw an exw apodextei ola osa grafei sto kommati tis metafisikis alla oson afora to kommati tis psixologias einai poly kalo. Simfwna me ayti oloi oi anthrwpoi geniomaste me traumata stin psixi (o kathenas diaforetika) kai genika iparxoun 5 eidwn traumata. Oi asximes empeiries den dimiourgoun ta traumata mas alla energopoioun ta idi iparxonta. Apo oti katalavainw i koinwniki fovia einai sinepeia tou \"traumatos tis aporripsis\", giati tin perigrafei san tipiki simperifora autwn pou exoun ayto to trauma alla den tin katonomazei. Se kamia periptwsi de thelw na kanw diafimisi, oute na pw oti me ayto linetai to provlima (afou sinexizw na ipoferw apo ayto) apla an kapoios thelei mia ligo diaforetiki optiki gia to pws dimiourgithike to provlima tis koinwnikis fovias mporei na to diavasei.

----------


## dok

Γεια σας παιδια, ειμαι 33 χρονων, και ακομα μια κοινωνιοφοβικη,στην παρεα, με τη βουλα θα ελεγα :-) εχω κανει γνωσιακη συμπεριφορα, σε ψυχολογο. Οδηγηθικα εκει υστερα απο καποιες κρισεις πανικου που ειχα πριν απο 6 χρονια περιπου. Με βοηθησε παρα πολυ να ξεπερασω τις κρισεις πανικου, με βοηθησε να σκεφτω (να δω) τον τροπο με τον οποιο σκεφτομαι. Το θεμα ειναι οτι μετα το τελος των συνεδρειων, θα πρεπει να δουλεψει κανεις και μονος του με τον εαυτο του. Δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη εχουμε κανει γνωσιακη σε ψυχολογο εχουν λεθει τα παντα δια μαγιας. Ο τροπος με τον οποιο εχουμε μαθει να σκεφτομαστε δεν μας αφηνει πολλες φορες να δουμε τα πραγματα ποιο καθαρα - ποιο απλα - οπως τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι.
Το δικο μου προβλημα δεν ειναι τοσο να βγω απο το σπιτι να κυκλοφορησω, αλλα οπως και πολλοι απο εσας, να μιλησω σε ανθρώπους που δεν τους γνωριζω και πολυ καλα,Ενω με φιλους μου δεν εχω κανενα απολιτος προβλημα (καθε αλλο κανω πολυ χιουμορ) επισεις με αγχωνουν αφανταστα οι επισκεψεις σε γιατρους και κυριως σε καρδιολογο, γιατι ειναι αυτος που θα δει οτι με ποιανουν ταχυπαλμιες απο το αγχος, σκεφτομαι οτι να γινω ρεζηλι (θα ξεφτιλιστων) και αγχονομαι ακομη περισσοτερο. οποτε παω εκει σε κατασταση πανικου με 120 σφηγμους το λεπτο. Σημερα εχω ραντεβου να παω για ενα check up και ηδη απο χθες ειμαι στρεσαρισμενη,
Μπηκα στο forum λιγο να μοιραστω το δικο μου θεμα και να χαλαροσω λιγο γιατι η φαση αυτη της αναμονης για κατι που προκειτε να γινει με τσιτωνει αφανταστα.

----------


## dok

Nobile πολυ ενδιαφεροντα ολα αυτα , θα ηθελα να μαθω που μπορω να απευθυνθω για να Τη μεθοδο silva,

----------


## stefanakis

> Γειά σας παιδιά. Πάσχω και εγώ από κοινωνική φοβία. Τα έντονα προβλήματα ξεκίνησαν πριν από 5 χρόνια, με έντονο άγχος και κρίσεις πανικού. 
> 
> Κοιτάζοντας πίσω, με αφορμή τις περιπέτειες των τελευταίων ετών, διαπίστωσα ότι τα συμπτώματα της κοινωνικής φοβίας εμφανίστηκαν για πρώτη φορά σε ηλικία 16 ετών όταν κλήθηκα από την καθηγήτρια στο σχολείο να πω μάθημα. Η φωνή μου έτρεμε και ένιωθα ότι ήμουν το επίκεντρο της προσοχής. Το παράξενο είναι ότι τα προηγούμενα χρόνια δεν είχα εμφανίσει παρόμοια συμπτώματα. Ήμουν γενικά ντροπαλός, καλός μαθητής και μπορώ να πω ότι ήθελα να εκφράζω τις απόψεις μου μπροστά σε μεγάλο κοινό ώστε να επιδεικνύομαι και να αποκομίζω τα εύσημα. Στα επόμενα χρόνια εμφανίζονταν σποραδικά το ίδιο φαινόμενο αλλά μόνο σε επιλεγμένες περιπτώσεις. Για παράδειγμα, μετά το γεγονός που ανέφερα παραπάνω συνέχιζα να λέω μάθημα (με έναν μικρό \&quot;κόμπο\&quot; στην αρχή για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα), αλλά μετά από κάποιους μήνες, στο φροντιστήριο με συγκεκριμένη καθηγήτρια τα συμπτώματα επέστρεψαν.
> 
> Από τότε έχουν περάσει 16 χρόνια. Τα συμπτώματα εμφανίζονταν σποραδικά τα προηγούμενα χρόνια και εντάθηκαν όταν η δουλειά μου απαιτούσε να κάνω παρουσιάσεις.Στην παρουσίαση κάποιας σημαντικής εργασίας, για 2 με 3 λεπτά η φωνή μου έτρεμε και είχα ξεχάσει τι θέλω να πω. Βέβαια η όλη παρουσίαση ήταν 25 λεπτά στα περισσότερα των οποίων ήμουν άψογος. Ένιωσα πολύ άσχημα και ενώ στο τέλος με πλησίαζαν για συγχαρητήρια ένιωθα μεγάλη ντροπή και βασανιζόμουν για χρόνια όταν ανακαλούσα το γεγονός στη μνήμη μου.
> 
> Τον περασμένο μήνα, παρεβρέθηκα σε σεμινάριο όπου προσπαθούσα να κρυφτώ, ενώ όταν ο εισηγητής ζητούσε να συστηθούμε, ένιωθα έντονη ταχυπαλμία και απλά έλεγα το όνομα μου γρήγορα και με τρεμάμενη φωνή.
> 
> Θα αναφέρω και άλλες εμπειρίες μου, τώρα που γνωριστήκαμε.
> Ποιές οι δικές σας εμπειρίες ; πως το αντιμετωπίζετε ;


filos kai egw kapws etsi ksekinisa sti triti gumnasiou me evale kathigitria na parousiasw ergasia pou ekana me polles selides kai etreme foni mou ta prwta 5 lepta. apo tote me pire apo katw kai fovomoun na kanw ergasies na parousiasw.meta omws sta 22 mou egine eidiki fovia arxisa na idrwnw apou exei kosmo ktl

----------


## stefanakis

> tha ithela na rothso an einai dynaton h koinonikh fobia na se piasei ksafnika sta eikosi sou xronia. mou fenetai poly allokoto giati drasthriothtes pou prin ekana aytomata ws on pou zei se mia koinonia tora tis kano me maxh kai kopo. bebaia oso pao kontra se ayto to fobo mou toso ton ksexnaei to mualo mou , synithizei kai mou einai pio eukolo na milao se kapoion h na troo mprosta tou. ostoso panta exo thn aisthisi ths palhs dioti den ksexnao ayto to ksafniko kai fainetai pos den mporo na sugxorhso ton eayto mou pou ena oraio proino shkothike kai apla ntrepotan na bgei apo to spiti tou.
> mporei na bohthisei farmakeytikh agogh? periergo mou fainetai kathws to olo thema einai kathara psuxologiko...


 WEIRD auto to epatha egw sta 22. enw mexri tote eimoun polu koinwnikos evgena sunexeia gia kafe poto ktl. ksafnika ekei me epiase auto kai apo tote epideinwthike.Twra apla prospathw na pigainw kontra sto provlima ta katafernw alla panta exw auto to varous tou agxous kai me stenoxwrei.giati pragmata pou euxaristiomoun prin ta 22 twra ta ksepernaw me duskolia . ti na pw!!!

----------


## Kortha

επιτελους μαθαινω τι ειναι και πως λεγεται αυτο που εχω τοσα χρονια,διαβαζω τα συμπτωματα καθως και ολα αυτα που γραφεται και μενω εκπληκτη!Ειναι πραγματικα σαν να διαβαζει καποιος τη σκεψη μου.Τελικα δεν ειμαι μονη μου σε αυτο... Θελω τοσο μα τοσο πολυ να το βγαλω απο πανω μου,να απαλαχτω, δεν θελω να συνεχισει να καλλιεργειται και να καταληξω να φοβαμαι να βγω απο το σπιτι μου,να φοβαμαι να ζω. Λετε αμα ξεκινησει κανεις και κανει ακριβως αυτο που φοβαται, και ας κοκκινιζει, και ας ντραπει, και αν γενικα βρεθει στις καταστασεις που τοσα χρονια απεφευγε , στο τελος να το ξεπερασει? -δεν νομιζω οτι το να χαπακωθω θα μου κανει τιποτα.το πολυ πολυ ο φοβος και η απογοητευση να με οδηγησει στο να τα παρω ολα μαζι μπας και ησυχασω...-

----------


## masterridley

Kortha, και γω μέχρι να μάθω ότι πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία και ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι εκεί έξω
με το ίδιο πρόβλημα έκανα γύρω στα 10 χρόνια. 10 χρόνια που νόμιζα πως είμαι ολομόναχος πάνω
στην Γη χωρίς καμμιά βοήθεια και τα οποία με οδήγησαν να χάσω την όποια κοινωνική μου ζωή και
τους λίγους φίλους που είχα.

Μέχρι που άρχισα το επώδυνο ταξίδι της επιστροφής, κι αυτό μόλις το τελευταίο έτος. Ξέρεις, κρυφή
επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο μιας και ήμουνα κοντά στο σημείο μη επιστροφής, εξομολόγηση στους δικούς
μου η οποία ήτανε χαλαρά ό,τι πιο γενναίο έχω κάνει ποτέ στη ζωή μου και τέλος προσπάθειες να
"επανενταχθώ" στον κοινωνικό ιστό. Οι τελευταίες είναι και οι πιο δύσκολες.

Σ'αυτό που ρωτάς θα σου απαντήσω ότι τουλάχιστον για μένα δεν δούλεψε. Κι αυτό γιατί δεν είχα
τις απαραίτητες υποδομές _τότε_ για να τα καταφέρω μόνος μου - μιλάω για το πανεπιστήμιο όπου
πήγαινα κόντρα στο φόβο μου συνειδητά κι όμως το κοινωνικό μου άγχος γινόταν όλο και χειρότερο.

_Μόνο_ όταν σταμάτησα να κρύβομαι απ'τον εαυτό μου και άρχισα να δουλεύω τις σκέψεις μου με την
βοήθεια του θεραπευτή κατάφερα να ξεκολλήσω. Βέβαια... τώρα είναι λίγο αργά μιας και πλέον έχω
τον εκπληκτικό αριθμό των* 0* φίλων, αλλά οκ από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις

----------


## salala

παιδια θελω κι εγω τη βοηθεια σας!! ειμαι 23 ετων..εδω και 4 μηνες περνω αντικαταθληπτικα!! παθαινα κρισεις πανικου και κατεληξα να εχω καταθληψη κ ετσι αρχησα τα χαπια!! παρατηρησα οτι απο τοτε που επαθα τελευταια φορα κριση πανικου σε μαγαζι δεν θελω να βγενω σε μαγαζια με πολυ κοσμο!! ο ψυχιατρος στον οποιο εχω κανει μονο μια συνεδρια μου ειπε πωσ δεν προκειται για αγοραφοβια αλλα το παθαινα απο τισ κρισεις πανικου και μου εδωσε τα χαπια! μου ειπε για ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα λογω τις οικονομικης καταστασης το αμελησα!με τα χαπια ειδα βελτιωση απο τον πρωτο κιολασ μηνα,ψθχικα ειμαι καλα ισως αγχονομαι λιγο οταν στεναχωριεμαι...το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν εχω ορεξη να βγαινω ή μαλλον να βγαινω σε μαγαζια με πολυ κοσμο και με πολυ δυνατη μουσικη ..δεν ξερω πως να το περιγραψω δε νοιωθω ομως καλα! για ενα καφε θα βγω αλλα αν εχει πολυ κοσμο ισως στην αρχη νοιωσω λιγο περιεργα κ σιγα σιγα συνηθιζω!! με την παρεα μου και με γνωστουσ δεν εχω θεμα ειμαι πολυ κοινωνικη κ κανω πολυ πλακα μαζι τους, δεν εχω τετοια θεματα!!είναι αγοραφοβια,κοινωνικη φοβια ή μήπως ειναι η ιδεα μου? :P :P

----------


## Kortha

Στους δικους μου δεν θελω να πω τιποτα γιατι δεν θα με καταλαβουν και στο τελος θα καταληξουμε να τσακονωμαστε -τους εχω μαθει πια- και γιατι πιστευω πως και αυτοι φταινε μεχρι ενος σημειου γι αυτη την κατασταση.Παντα με υπερπροστατευαν,παντα φοβοντουσαν οτι δεν θα μπορω να βγω εξω στον κοσμο και να επιβιωσω, μεχρι που δεν με ειχαν παει παιδικο σταθμο,νηπιαγωγιο κλπ λογω αυτου του φοβου. εγω τοσο ευαλωτη,τοσο ευθραυστη πως να στεκομουν ορθια εκει εξω? Δεν ειμαι ψυχολογος αν και θελω να σπουδασω ψυχολογια, αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο θα με βοηθησει να παω κρυφα σε καποιον για 1 το πολυ 2 φορες -λογω οικονομικου προβληματος-. Με απογοητευει λιγο η ιδεα οτι δεν θα μπορεσω να το ξεπερασω μονη μου , δεν θελω χαπια ουτε μιζερια, θελω θαρρος και δυναμη !! Μαλλον πρεπει να γκρεμισω καθε τοιχο προστασιας, να βγω εξω και να φαω τα μουτρα μου που λενε.Να κανω οτι νιωθω, να λεω οτι νομιζω και ας με βριζουν κοροιδευουν φωναζουν και αποδοκιμαζουν.Αυτος ειναι ο κοσμος μας ,εκει θα δοκιμαστουμε αν αντεχουμε...Μακαρι να καταφερω να υποστηριξω τις σκεψεις μου και σε πραξεις..masterridley σε φιλους ειμαστε στην ιδια φαση.Παντως κριμα να ειμαστε νεα παιδια και να μας περιοριζουν τοσο πολυ κατωτερα συναισθηματα σαν το φοβο..

salala τις προσκαιρες πτωσεις τις εχουμε ολοι. Η κοινωνικη φοβια οπως την βιωνω εγω τοσα χρονια ειναι κατι που σε ακινητοποιει ,σου δενει τα χερια και σε αφηνει παθητικο δεκτη.Πιστευω και ελπιζω πως θα επανελθεις στην κατασταση που θελεις ο εαυτος σου να βρισκεται.

----------


## kalopisti

Kortha εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο.. το βασικοτερο βημα ειναι οτι απομυθοποιησες την αιτια που σου προκαλει αυτη τη φοβια..τον κοσμο.. αυτο ειναι ο κοσμος..ανθρωποι διαφορετικοι μεταξυ τους..σε αλλους θα αρεσουμε, σε αλλους οχι..τι να κανουμε,ετσι ειναι κ ειναι οκ!οπως σε εμας δεν αρεσουν ολοι και τα παντα, ετσι και στους αλλους. το θεμα ειναι να ειμαστε αληθινοι και σε οποιους αρεσουμε..στην τελικη αυτο δεν ψαχνουμε κ εμεις στους υπολοιπους?τον αληθινο τους εαυτο!

----------


## John11

> μιας και ήμουνα κοντά στο σημείο μη επιστροφής,


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα. Αν στο είπε κάποιος, τότε κάνει λάθος.


> Σ'αυτό που ρωτάς θα σου απαντήσω ότι τουλάχιστον για μένα δεν δούλεψε. Κι αυτό γιατί δεν είχα
> τις απαραίτητες υποδομές _τότε_ για να τα καταφέρω μόνος μου - μιλάω για το πανεπιστήμιο όπου
> πήγαινα κόντρα στο φόβο μου συνειδητά κι όμως το κοινωνικό μου άγχος γινόταν όλο και χειρότερο.

Από τη δική μου εμπειρία έχω καταλάβει ότι η κόντρα δημιουργεί μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα. 


> Βέβαια... τώρα είναι λίγο αργά μιας και πλέον έχω τον εκπληκτικό αριθμό 
> των* 0* φίλων, αλλά οκ από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις

Τότε βλέπεις ότι ποτέ δεν υπάρχει σημείο "μη επιστροφής". Πράγματι, όσο καλύτερα τόσο καλύτερα...  :Wink:  Το λέω για πλάκα, αλλά -φυσικά- μιλάω σοβαρά. Δεν είναι ακριβώς το αργά. Ούτε το σημείο. Δεν υπάρχει σημείο που κάποιος άποφασίζει να ξεκινήσει. Πάντα ξεκινάμε, πάντα σε ένα ξεκίνημα να καλυτερέψουμε τη ζωή μας είμαστε. Πάντα προσπαθούμε να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα ή τη δυσκολία στην οποία βρισκόμαστε. Ποτέ δεν υπήρξε στιγμή που να μην προσπαθήσεις, έτσι δεν είναι; Στα 40+ χρόνια μου στην ουσία έχω μηδέν φίλους. Αν και υπάρχει ένας περίγυρος μακρυνός, ο κοντινός είναι μηδέν. Θα προτιμούσα να μην ήταν έτσι. Αλλά από την άλλη δες γύρω σου. Εγώ βλέπω ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν αγοραφοβία να είναι εξίσου "φυλακισμένοι" όσο εγώ. Εξίσου λυπημένοι. Δεν το λέω για παρηγοριά, το λέω για να προσέξεις να δεις πόσος πόνος υπάρχει, και τότε θα καταλάβεις και την αιτία της αγοραφοβίας. Ξέρεις την αιτία αυτού του πράγματος;

----------


## ioannis2

Το να ξεπεράσεις την κοινωνική φοβία δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι θα αποκτήσεις φίλους. Με το που την ξεπερασες βγαίνεις έξω, συχναζεις σε χωρους όπου πολλής κόσμος, εισαι σε παρεες κλπ, λες άνετα την γνωμη σου αλλά μπορεί παρ' όλα αυτά να εισαι στο σημείο των *0* φίλων. Επειδή η φιλία δεν είναι θέμα κοινωνικοποίησης και υπέρβασης της κοινωνικής φοβίας, είναι θέμα χημείας στους χαρακτηρες, κοινών ενδιαφερόντων και ικανότητας στην επικοινωνία και στο να κερδίζεις τους άλλους. Μόνο αν διαθετεις αφθονα αυτα τα προσόντα θα κάνεις φίλους διαφορετικά όλα θα τελείωνουν στο χωρο εκεί που συναντας τους άλλους και όπου φαινομενικά θα παιρνάς ωραία μαζι τους. Γιατι ανθρωποι που θεωρούνταν κοινωνικοί στο τελος πεθαναν μονοι και αβοήθητοι? Όμως η κοινωνικοποίηση και η υπέρβαση της κοινωνικής φοβιας βοηθάνε τα μεγιστα, γιατι πρωτα νοιωθεις ότι πετυχες μια μεγαλη νικη στη ζωη σου, μετα παιρνας ωραία, χαρουμενα και φευγει αρκετα η θλίψη της μοναξιάς και τριτο σημαντικό με τον τροπο αυτό αργά ή γρήγορα θα εντοπίσεις τα έστω πολύ λίγα άτομα με τα οποία ταιριάζεις και έτσι μπορεις λίγο να ελπίζεις ότι οι φιλίες σου θα πάνε πάνω από το 0. 
Κόρθα ένας καλός τρόπος για να νικήσεις την κοινωνική φοβία είναι να έχεις ένα άνθρωπο δίπλα σου όταν πας εκει που εχει κοσμο ή εκει που γενικά φοβάσαι, πχ φίλο, αδερφό κλπ, κι αυτο μέχρι να νοιωθεις πιο ανετα να το κανεις μονη σου, επειδή υποσυνείδητα η παρεα και η παρουσια του διπλα σου σου προσφερει ασφάλεια και θάρρος. Βοηθα τα μεγιστα στο να ξεπερασεις συντομα το πρόβλημα. Και συνηδητοποίηση επιπλεον για τα πόσα χανουμε όταν μενουμε κλειστοί κι αμίλητοι.

----------


## inartecubus

είμαι 17 ετών και αντιμετωπίζω αυτο το πρόβλημα εδώ και παρα πολυ καιρο...παντα ημουν ντροπαλη και μοναχικη.βιωνα συνεχωσ αγχοσ.δεν ετρωγα δημοσια και ειχα φιλουσ και προσπαθουσα να περναω απαρατηρητη..εδω ομωσ και 3 χρονια ειναι τα πραγματα χειροτερα.με το ζορι με βαλανε τα πω προσευχη..στο σχολειο ημουν καινουρια..εχασα τα λογια μου με επιασε ταχυκαρδια τρεμουλο ναυτια για πρωτη φορα..τα παιδια με κοροιδευαν..ελεγαν πωσ ακουγομουν σαν να εκλαιγα..νιωθω τοσο χαλια για το σωμα μου το βαδισμα μου..νιωθω τοση μοναξια..βαρεθηκα να κλαιω να αποφευγω να απαντησω και σε μια απλη ερωτηση.νιωθω οτι ειμαι το επικεντρο του κοσμου και επειτα σκεφτομαι'ειμαι τοσο ασημαντη που δεν νοιαζεται κανενασ'.δεν την χαιρομαι την ζωη μου..δεν μπορω να αποφυγω την αναγνωση στο σχολειο πια. μιλησα στουσ γονεισ μου προχτεσ ...λενε οτι ειναι απλη ντροπη ..χαιρομαι που δεν ειμαι η μονη που τα αντιμετωπιζω αυτα.μου δωσατε πολυ κουραγιο..ευχαριστω μεσα απο την καρδια μου... θα δωσω αγωνα..και νομιζω οτι θα τ καταφερω.  :Smile:

----------


## ioannis2

> είμαι 17 ετών και αντιμετωπίζω αυτο το πρόβλημα εδώ και παρα πολυ καιρο...παντα ημουν ντροπαλη και μοναχικη.βιωνα συνεχωσ αγχοσ.δεν ετρωγα δημοσια και ειχα φιλουσ και προσπαθουσα να περναω απαρατηρητη..εδω ομωσ και 3 χρονια ειναι τα πραγματα χειροτερα.με το ζορι με βαλανε τα πω προσευχη..στο σχολειο ημουν καινουρια..εχασα τα λογια μου με επιασε ταχυκαρδια τρεμουλο ναυτια για πρωτη φορα..τα παιδια με κοροιδευαν..ελεγαν πωσ ακουγομουν σαν να εκλαιγα..νιωθω τοσο χαλια για το σωμα μου το βαδισμα μου..νιωθω τοση μοναξια..βαρεθηκα να κλαιω να αποφευγω να απαντησω και σε μια απλη ερωτηση.νιωθω οτι ειμαι το επικεντρο του κοσμου και επειτα σκεφτομαι'ειμαι τοσο ασημαντη που δεν νοιαζεται κανενασ'.δεν την χαιρομαι την ζωη μου..δεν μπορω να αποφυγω την αναγνωση στο σχολειο πια. μιλησα στουσ γονεισ μου προχτεσ ...λενε οτι ειναι απλη ντροπη ..χαιρομαι που δεν ειμαι η μονη που τα αντιμετωπιζω αυτα.μου δωσατε πολυ κουραγιο..ευχαριστω μεσα απο την καρδια μου... θα δωσω αγωνα..και νομιζω οτι θα τ καταφερω.


Να δώσεις αγώνα όσο είναι καιρός, γιατι όσο περναει ο καιρός και δεν κανεις τιποτα να το αλλάξεις η κατασταση αυτη θα παγιώνεται μεσα σου. Το να φευγεις από αυτα που υποτιθεται σε φοβίζουν είναι παγίωση, δεν ειναι λύση. Πρωτα μέσα σου να καταλάβεις ότι ο φόβος σου είναι κατι παράλογο, δεν έχει έρεισμα στην πραγματικότητα παρά μόνο στη σκέψη σου, δεν κινδυνευεις από τίποτα, είναι απλά μια εμμονή της σκέψης και τιποτα άλλο. Πρωτα κατανόησε μέσα σου και εμπέδωσε αυτό. Έτσι θα ειναι πιο ευκολος ο αγωνας σου. Και είσαι άνθρωπος έχει τοσα να πει και να προσφέρει, μην αφηνεις αυτη την κατασταση να σου στεκεται εμπόδιο. Και μη λαμβανεις καθολου υπόψη το ότι σε κοροιδεύουν γιατι αμα το λαμβανεις υπόψη η κατασταση θα χειροτερευει. Επεδίωκε να μιλάς, να παιρνεις το λόγο, να βρισκεις παρεες, μόνο έτσι φευγει ο φοβος. Με το να εκτιθεσαι σε αυτο που σε φοβίζει σταδιακα εξοικειώνεσαι με αυτο και ο φοβος φευγει. Αυτη ειναι η μεθοδος, στην αρχη θα γινεται δύσκολα και τα παοτελέσματα θα ναι ασήμαντα όμως όσο παιρνα ο καιρός και εφαρμοζεις αυτο σε συνεχη βαση τα πραγνατα θα γινονται όλο και πιο ευκολα. Έτσι είναι όπως σου λέω. Θα το δεις! και τοτε είναι που θα αλλάξει και η σταση των αλλων απεναντι σου.

----------


## inartecubus

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σου  :Smile:  εχεις απολυτο δικιο ..ο φοβοσ ειναι παραλογος και το εχω συνειδητοποιησει και εγω..απλα ολα αυτα τα 'συμπτωματα' εμφανιζονται τοσο αποτομα και με πιανει πανικος..μηπως γνωριζεις καποιους τροπους να χαλαρωσω σε αυτες τις στιγμες??εχω δοκιμασει αρκετα αλλα δεν εχουν αποτελεσματα.θελω ολος ο φοβος να εξαφανιστει οσο το δυνατον πιο γρηγορα.βλεπεις, απο μικρη ηθελα να γινω φιλολογος..ειναι ενα ονειρο ζωης .. δεν απαιτει μονο γνωση αλλα και επικοινωνια με τουσ νεους...και φοβαμαι πωσ αυτο το προβληματακι μπορει να μετατραπει σε εμποδιο.χτες το βραδυ καποιος γνωστος μας μου ειπε οτι στη ζωη πρεπει να επιδιωκουμε την προσοχη για το ηθοσ και τις γνωσεισ μας και οχι να κρυβομαστε..ειχε τελικα πολυ δικιο..αυτο που ειπε με αγγιξε.

----------


## masterridley

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σου  εχεις απολυτο δικιο ..ο φοβοσ ειναι παραλογος και το εχω συνειδητοποιησει και εγω..απλα ολα αυτα τα 'συμπτωματα' εμφανιζονται τοσο αποτομα και με πιανει πανικος..μηπως γνωριζεις καποιους τροπους να χαλαρωσω σε αυτες τις στιγμες??εχω δοκιμασει αρκετα αλλα δεν εχουν αποτελεσματα.θελω ολος ο φοβος να εξαφανιστει οσο το δυνατον πιο γρηγορα.βλεπεις, απο μικρη ηθελα να γινω φιλολογος..ειναι ενα ονειρο ζωης .. δεν απαιτει μονο γνωση αλλα και επικοινωνια με τουσ νεους...και φοβαμαι πωσ αυτο το προβληματακι μπορει να μετατραπει σε εμποδιο.χτες το βραδυ καποιος γνωστος μας μου ειπε οτι στη ζωη πρεπει να επιδιωκουμε την προσοχη για το ηθοσ και τις γνωσεισ μας και οχι να κρυβομαστε..ειχε τελικα πολυ δικιο..αυτο που ειπε με αγγιξε.


Όλα αυτά πηγάζουν απ'την ιδέα που έχεις για τον εαυτό σου (πχ κατώτερη, ασήμαντη κτλ). *Αυτά* πρέπει να πολεμήσεις με τη λογική σου.
Αν δεν τα πιστεύεις πραγματικά είναι εύκολο να το ξεπεράσεις, αλλιώς θα πρέπει να εκπαιδεύσεις το μυαλό σου να απαντάει στις αρνητικές σκέψεις.

πχ
"Όλοι με κοιτάνε στην προσευχή" -> "Στην πραγματικότητα μάλλον βαριούνται παρά ενδιαφέρονται για το τι κάνω εγώ"
"Δεν θέλω να φάω μπροστά στους άλλους" -> "Γιατί να έχουν οι άλλοι το δικαίωμα κι όχι εγώ; Πρέπει να είμαι πιο διεκδικητική"
και τα λοιπά

Πάντως το καλύτερο είναι να πας σε κάποιο ψυχολόγο, θα σε βοηθήσει απίστευτα.
Τέλος, αν δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν οι γονείς μπορείς να τους δείξεις αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ (αλλά πρέπει να ξέρουν αγγλικά)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmEJEfy5f50

----------


## Winston_man_2

Το θέμα είναι να μπορεσεις να αντεξεις μια συνεχη πιεση ωσπου να το ξεπερασεις. Δεν ειναι απλο αυτο. Πρεπει να το θες πραγματικα και να το παλεψεις πραγματικα. Και θα διαρκεσει σε χρονο αναλογο της σοβαροτητας του προβληματος. Ξερω πολλους που δεν τα καταφεραν παντως.... Ελπίζω εσυ να διαφερεις γιατι αλλιως θα "καεις" αν το αμελησεις οπως λεει ο ιωαννης. 

Σε ειδικο ΘΕΣ να πας? Αν ναι ισως βοηθησει. Διαλεξε ψυχιατρο που ισως μπορει να σε "ενισχυσει" με φαρμακα. Εμενα με βοηθησαν αρκετα σε σχεση με πριν.

----------


## ioannis2

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σου  εχεις απολυτο δικιο ..ο φοβοσ ειναι παραλογος και το εχω συνειδητοποιησει και εγω..απλα ολα αυτα τα 'συμπτωματα' εμφανιζονται τοσο αποτομα και με πιανει πανικος..μηπως γνωριζεις καποιους τροπους να χαλαρωσω σε αυτες τις στιγμες??εχω δοκιμασει αρκετα αλλα δεν εχουν αποτελεσματα.θελω ολος ο φοβος να εξαφανιστει οσο το δυνατον πιο γρηγορα.βλεπεις, απο μικρη ηθελα να γινω φιλολογος..ειναι ενα ονειρο ζωης .. δεν απαιτει μονο γνωση αλλα και επικοινωνια με τουσ νεους...και φοβαμαι πωσ αυτο το προβληματακι μπορει να μετατραπει σε εμποδιο.χτες το βραδυ καποιος γνωστος μας μου ειπε οτι στη ζωη πρεπει να επιδιωκουμε την προσοχη για το ηθοσ και τις γνωσεισ μας και οχι να κρυβομαστε..ειχε τελικα πολυ δικιο..αυτο που ειπε με αγγιξε.


΄Διαφωνω με τον Winston man. Δε δίνεις εικονα να χρειαζεσαι ψυχιατρο. Σε ενα καλό ψυχολογο να πας που θα σαι βεβαιη ότι σε καταλαβαινει, κι αν αυτος κρινει ότι θες ψυχιατρο τοτε να πας σε ψυχιατρο. Σου χρειαζεται ενας ψυχολογος που θα σε βοηθησει τωρα που εισαι μικρη και οι αλλαγες γινονται πιο ευκολα να τονωσεις την αυτοεκτιμηση σου (που ειναι πολυ χαμηλη), να ξεπερασεις τα κομπλαρισματα που εχεις και την προκαταληψη που νοιωθεις στις συναναστροφες με τους αλλους και να βρεις τις δυναμεις που όντως υπαρχουν μεσα σου και δεν τις χρησιμοποιείς για να πραγματωσεις αυτα που παντα ονειρευοσουν. Σου λειπει ο τροπος για να μπουν αυτα στην πραξη. Ενας καλος ψυχολογος θα μπορουσε να σου τον βρει. Και ρωτα και εδω ότι θες να σου πουμε μεσα από τις δικες μας εμπειρίες. Δεν εχεις προβλημα με την επικοινωνια, σου έχει δημιουργηθει κατι σαν εμμμονη ότι εχεις προβλημα με την επικοινωνια, μεσα σου εχεις τις δυναμεις για να σαι πολυ επικοινωνιακη, πρεπει να βρεθει ο τροπος που σου ταιριαζει για να βγουν στην επιφανεια.

----------


## inartecubus

MASTERRIDLY εχεις δικιο δεν το ειχα σκεφτει απο αυτη την οπτικη γωνια...χεχε δυστυχως οι γονεισ μου δεν ξερουν αγγλικα ξερω ομωσ εγω και θα δω σημερα το ντοκιμαντερ που μου προτεινες..τωρα winston man 2 πηγα σε ψυχιατρο πριν 2 μερες..μου επιβεβαιωσε οτι οντωσ εχω κοινωνικη φοβια απεφυγε να μου δωσει φαρμακα ομωσ. μου ειπε να το λυσω μονη και να τον επισκεφτω σε ενα μηνα...μου αναπτερωσε ομωσ το ηθικο και μου εξηγησε οτι ο φοβοσ μου ειναι παραλογος και ειμαι δυνατη να τ αντιμετπισω...προσπαθω να μιλω πιο πολυ και να εκφραζω την γνωμη μου ΙΟΑΝΝΙ τι προβλημα αντιμετωπιζεισ ακριβωσ???

----------


## ME&I

_inartecubus είμαι 17 ετών και αντιμετωπίζω αυτο το πρόβλημα εδώ και παρα πολυ καιρο...παντα ημουν ντροπαλη και μοναχικη.... θα δωσω αγωνα..και νομιζω οτι θα τ καταφερω._

Κοριτσακι μου ομορφο δωσε τον αγωνα σου και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα καταφέρεις. Ολα στο μυαλο μας ειναι, δεν ασχολειται κανενασ ουτε με εμενα ουτε με σενα, ολοι βρισκονται στο δικο τους μικροκοσμο, εσυ το μονο που πρεπει να λες στον εαυτο σου είναι: δεν ειμαι το κεντρο του κοσμου, αυτο θα σε βοηθησει να χαλαρώσεις κ να να μην αισθανεσαι ολη την ωρα οτι καποιος σε παρατηρει. οταν θα ξανανιωσεις ετσι μη προσπαθησεις να εμποδισεις το αισθημα της ντροπης που θα σε κυριευσει, θα αγχωθεις περισσοτερο κ μετα θα απογοητευτεισ, σκεψου οτι οκ θα περάσει, του χρονου δεν θα θυμαμαι τιποτα απο αυτη την κατασταση, με αυτο τον τροπο θα δεις οτι σιγα σιγα οι κρισεις θα μειώνονται ή τουλαχιστον θα μπορεις να ελεγχεις την ενταση οσοτου εξαφανιστουν τελειως! 

ευχομαι ενα καλο κ σταθερο ξεκινημα, βημα βημα και θα τα καταφερεις  :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man_2

> ΄Διαφωνω με τον Winston man. Δε δίνεις εικονα να χρειαζεσαι ψυχιατρο. Σε ενα καλό ψυχολογο να πας που θα σαι βεβαιη ότι σε καταλαβαινει, κι αν αυτος κρινει ότι θες ψυχιατρο τοτε να πας σε ψυχιατρο. Σου χρειαζεται ενας ψυχολογος που θα σε βοηθησει τωρα που εισαι μικρη και οι αλλαγες γινονται πιο ευκολα να τονωσεις την αυτοεκτιμηση σου (που ειναι πολυ χαμηλη), να ξεπερασεις τα κομπλαρισματα που εχεις και την προκαταληψη που νοιωθεις στις συναναστροφες με τους αλλους και να βρεις τις δυναμεις που όντως υπαρχουν μεσα σου και δεν τις χρησιμοποιείς για να πραγματωσεις αυτα που παντα ονειρευοσουν. Σου λειπει ο τροπος για να μπουν αυτα στην πραξη. Ενας καλος ψυχολογος θα μπορουσε να σου τον βρει. Και ρωτα και εδω ότι θες να σου πουμε μεσα από τις δικες μας εμπειρίες. Δεν εχεις προβλημα με την επικοινωνια, σου έχει δημιουργηθει κατι σαν εμμμονη ότι εχεις προβλημα με την επικοινωνια, μεσα σου εχεις τις δυναμεις για να σαι πολυ επικοινωνιακη, πρεπει να βρεθει ο τροπος που σου ταιριαζει για να βγουν στην επιφανεια.


Ειχα ξεκινησει με ψυχολογο που μου ελεγε θεωριες οτι δεν χρειαζονται ψυχιατρος και φαρμακα... Το κακο του το φλαρο. Απλα δεν ηθελε να με χασει απο πελατη. Χωρις φαρμακα δεν θα εβγαινα καν απο εδω. Βεβαια η κοπελα μπορει να ειναι πιο ελαφρα οντως. Ας κρινει αυτη τι θελει. Ας ξερεις ομως οτι τα χρονια περνανε σα νερο. Και αν φτασεις μια ηλικια και μετα εχεις "καει" και δεν υπαρχει επιστροφη. Δεν γυρναει ο χρονος πισω. Πριν λοιπον καταντησεις σαν εμενα και τον ιοαννη καμμενο χαρτι, κανε κατι ΤΩΡΑ ή μαλλον ΧΤΕΣ. Ξεκινα δυνατα αλλιως το προβλημα θα συντηρηθει για πολυ καιρο οδηγοντας σε αδιεξοδο.

----------


## ioannis2

> Ειχα ξεκινησει με ψυχολογο που μου ελεγε θεωριες οτι δεν χρειαζονται ψυχιατρος και φαρμακα... Το κακο του το φλαρο. Απλα δεν ηθελε να με χασει απο πελατη. Χωρις φαρμακα δεν θα εβγαινα καν απο εδω. Βεβαια η κοπελα μπορει να ειναι πιο ελαφρα οντως. Ας κρινει αυτη τι θελει. Ας ξερεις ομως οτι τα χρονια περνανε σα νερο. Και αν φτασεις μια ηλικια και μετα εχεις "καει" και δεν υπαρχει επιστροφη. Δεν γυρναει ο χρονος πισω. Πριν λοιπον καταντησεις σαν εμενα και τον ιοαννη καμμενο χαρτι, κανε κατι ΤΩΡΑ ή μαλλον ΧΤΕΣ. Ξεκινα δυνατα αλλιως το προβλημα θα συντηρηθει για πολυ καιρο οδηγοντας σε αδιεξοδο.


Φίλε, ευτυχώς με την κοπέλα που το συνειδητοποίησε το προβλημα και την αναγκη για βοηθεια από ειδικο σε μικρή ηλικία πριν ακόμα δλδ μπει στη φαση της ζωης που παρουσιάζονται οι ευκαιρίες και τοτε να τις χανει μεσα από τα χερια της και να ερχεται χρονια μετα να τις αναπολεί και να μετανοιώνει! Νομίζω καταλαβαίνεις τι θελω να πω.... 
Τωρα, γι αυτο που λες για τον ψυχολόγο δε θα διαφωνήσω μαζι σου, καποιοι το βλέπουν οικονομικά και καρφι δεν τους καιγεται τι θα γινει ο άλλος, επεσες φαινεται σε ακατάλληλο άτομο το οποιο προσπαθουσε να σε εγκλωβίσει κοντα του για να μη χασει τον πελάτη. Το αν χρειάζονται φαρμακα εξαρταται από το επίπεδο του προβλήματος που έχει ο καθένας. Ένας καλός ψυχίατρος θα μπορούσε να το κρινει αυτο (παντως όχι απ αυτους που σε φορτωνουν με φαρμακα). Βεβαια και σε ψυχολόγο να πας το ζητημα ειναι αν αυτο που προσφέρει ταιριάζει σε σενα, μπορει δλδ να ειναι μεν πολύ καλός αλλά η μεθοδος του να μην ειναι κατάλληλη για σενα (πχ να κανει καλή ψυχανάλυση ενώ το καταλληλο θα ήταν γνωστικη συμπεριφορικη μεθοδος για να σε βοηθησει να κοινωνικοποιηθεις και να ξεπερασεις φοβιες κλπ). 
inartecubus Ξεκίνα δυνατα όπως σου λεει ο winston man! Καθημερινά, με πρόγραμμα και μεθοδικα! Για να μην κλαις μετα από χρονια!! Αν ειναι φοβιες και χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση το προβλημα, θα σου συνιστουσα, μεσα από τη δική μου εμπειρία, αφου βεβαια παρεις και τη συμβουλη του γιατρου, να βρεις ενα καλό ψυχολογο κατα προτιμηση της γνωστικης συμπεριφορικης μεθοδου η οποια εχει να κανει με αντιμετωπιση φοβιων, εμμονων, αυτοεκτιμησης. Υπαρχει μεθοδος αντιμετωπισης τους!
Επειδή αμα νοιωθεις κατώτερη αυτα που θα αποκτας σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωης σου (σχεσεις, δουλεια, λεφτα, μορφωση κλπ) θα ειναι κατώτερα, δλδ κατωτερα των πραγματικων σου δυνατοτητων, κι αμα καταλαβεις τη διαφορα και δεις τα κατωτερα στα χερια σου αντι αυτα που πραγματικα σου αξιζαν εκεί θα ειναι η μεγαλη δυστυχια για σενα.

----------


## Kortha

απο το βιντεο καταλαβα οτι το θεμα ειναι και ιατρικο, κατι σαν δυσλειτουργια του εγκεφαλου.Δεν ξερω για σας αλλα εγω δεν αντεχω να ζω κουβαλωντας παντα αυτο το βαρος, αυτο το φοβο που με εμποδιζει απο το να κανω οτιδηποτε. Θα παρω και φαρμακα, θα πιεσω τον ευατο μου, θα κανω τα παντα. Πρεπει να παω σε ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο και ποσο κοστιζει αυτο, ξερει καποιος?

----------


## masterridley

> απο το βιντεο καταλαβα οτι το θεμα ειναι και ιατρικο, κατι σαν δυσλειτουργια του εγκεφαλου.Δεν ξερω για σας αλλα εγω δεν αντεχω να ζω κουβαλωντας παντα αυτο το βαρος, αυτο το φοβο που με εμποδιζει απο το να κανω οτιδηποτε. Θα παρω και φαρμακα, θα πιεσω τον ευατο μου, θα κανω τα παντα. Πρεπει να παω σε ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο και ποσο κοστιζει αυτο, ξερει καποιος?


Κόρθα και ναι και όχι. Απ'την μία είναι σωματικό και παίρνοντας τα χάπια όντως το σωματικό σου άγχος μειώνεται.
Δηλαδή, απ'την εμπειρία μου, μπορεί σε μια κατάσταση που πριν δεν ήξερα που παν τα 4, τώρα απλά να ιδρώνω και το άγχος μου να είναι διαχειρίσιμο

Αυτό που δεν αλλάζει είναι οι σκέψεις, δηλαδή αν πριν σκεφτόσουνα "Κάνω τους άλλους να νιώθουν άβολα" θα συνεχίσεις να το σκέφτεσαι.
Αυτό το αλλάζεις μόνο με ψυχολόγο! Και γενικώς αυτό το "θα παλέψω, θα κάνω τα πάντα" κτλ δεν βοηθάει αν δεν έχεις βοήθεια και τα κατάλληλα όπλα.
Μπορείς κάλλιστα να χειροτερέψεις...

Αν ρωτάς για την τιμή των ψυχολόγων, εγώ είχα πάει στο κέντρο (βλέπε ibrt.gr) με τιμή 15 ευρώ αλλά είχε τεράστια αναμονή (μπορεί και 5 μήνες!

Αν ρωτάς για την τιμή των φαρμάκων, είναι 40 ευρώ το μήνα και δεν ξέρω αν στα δίνουν χωρίς συνταγή από ψυχίατρο.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα. Ότι άλλο θες ρώτα.

----------


## Kortha

ΘΕΛΩ να βγω εξω απο το σπιτι μου και να διεκδικησω ζωη, δραση , ενεργεια , να εκτεθω, να συναναστραφω με ανθρωπους !! ειμαι καθηλωμενη στην αδρανεια ! Προκαταδικη για απραξια. Υποφερω, δεν το καταλαβαινεται? Παλευω με το μυαλο μου, ενα αιωνιο πεδιο μαχης... Ουτε τη δυναμη να παω σε εναν ειδικο δεν εχω. Νιωθω αρρωστη και αυτη η αρρωστια με εχει καταβαλει πολυ ασχημα..

----------


## Winston_man_2

Τι να σου πω τωρα. Ειναι να μη σου τυχει. Εγω ειμαι 15 χρονια σε παρομοια περιπου θεση. Και λεω καποιες φορες. Ειναι δυνατον να αλλαξω ζωη? Να αλλαξω μυαλα? Μετα τοσα χρονια? Κατα βαθος δεν το πιστευω ουτε εγω.... Απλα λεω ναι για να αυταπαταμαι και να μπορω να συνεχισω.

----------


## ioannis2

> Τι να σου πω τωρα. Ειναι να μη σου τυχει. Εγω ειμαι 15 χρονια σε παρομοια περιπου θεση. Και λεω καποιες φορες. Ειναι δυνατον να αλλαξω ζωη? Να αλλαξω μυαλα? Μετα τοσα χρονια? Κατα βαθος δεν το πιστευω ουτε εγω.... Απλα λεω ναι για να αυταπαταμαι και να μπορω να συνεχισω.


Είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο αλλά όχι πλήρως ακατόρθωτο. Αυτη ειναι η απάντηση και σου την γραφω μ' αυτο τον τροπο για να ειμαι ιδαίτερα ακριβής. 
Το παν είναι να αλλάξεις όλες μα όλες τις εσωτερικές αντιστάσεις που δεν επιτρεπουν την αλλαγή, να επαναπρογραμματιστεις δλδ. Ένας καλός ψυχολόγος θα σου μάθει τον τροπο πως να το κανεις αυτό (πχ ενας της γνωστικης συμπεριφορικης μεθοδου που έχω δοκιμάσει), απ εκει και περα ειναι η εφαρμογη που είναι πολύ δύσκολη και όλο και δυσκολευει όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια.
Όσοι απ΄εδω εχουν παιδια ή είναι κάτω των 20 ας ακούνε ..................

----------


## Kortha

Για ολους εσας που προσπαθειτε να αντιμετωπισετε την κοινωνικη φοβια , ενα καλο σαιτ απο ενα τυπο που ανεπτυξε δυναμισμο στην επιμονη του να νικησει και τελικα το ξεπερασε !! ελπιζω να βοηθησει , εχει και βιντεο και αρθρα. http://getoversocialanxiety.com/

----------


## agnwstos

κοινωνικη φοβια πηγα στη ψυχολογο και της λεω πως αυτο νομιζω πως εχω εκεινη ομως μου απαντησε πως δεν θελει να ονομασουμε αυτο που εχω και σαν τελικη διαγνωση μου εβγαζε πως περναω αργοπορημενη εφηβεια..γιατι πιστευω πως εχω αυτο γιατι οταν γνωριζω καινουρια ατομα με πιανει ενας κομπος και δεν μπορω να μιλησω και αν μιλησω το πιο πιθανο να πω βλακειες που ισως και να προσβαλλουν ...οταν μπαινω στην αιθουσα στην σχολη μου μου φαινεται βουνο...ακομα και το να ρωτησω καποιον για κατι ...οταν ειμαι σε καφετερια ντρεπομαι να παω τουαλετα λες και σιγα θα με κοιταξουν κ ομως με πιανει πανικος...οταν μπαινω σε ενα μαγαζι ειτε για να αγορασω κατι ειτε για να παραγγειλω κατι παλι νιωθω αμηχανια..πολλες φορες θα αποφυγω να παω σε καποιες συναντησεις γιατι ντρεπομαι ...ακομα και οταν περπαταω αισθανομαι ντοπη δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω αλλα μου συμβαινει

----------


## tallman

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Με λένε Γιώργο και πάσχω κι εγώ από κοινωνική φοβία. Αυτό με εμποδίζει να ξεκινήσω νέες δραστηριότητες όπως να ψάξω για δουλειά (αν και έχω εργαστεί μέσω διαδικτύου σαν συντάκτης για ένα διάστημα), να πάω γυμναστήριο, χορό κ.ο.κ. Επίσης βγαίνω σπάνια έξω με φίλους γιατί δεν έχω και πολλούς. Βασικά έχω έναν πολύ καλό φίλο και μία ακόμα πολύ καλή φίλη που δεν θέλει να πολυβγαίνουμε για πολύ περίπλοκους λόγους που δεν είναι της παρούσης. Ο φίλος μου αυτός σπουδάζει Ιταλία και δεν μένει και Αθήνα όπως εγώ. Παλιότερα είχα πιο ενεργή κοινωνική ζωή, αρκετούς φίλους και έχω ασχοληθεί αρκετά με τον ατομικό αθλητισμό. 

Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε όταν επέστρεψα από τις σπουδές μου στη Ζάκυνθο και ως επόμενο είχα χάσει κάθε επαφή με τους παλιούς φίλους που είχα πριν φύγω. Αυτό μου προκάλεσε μία μάλλον ήπιας μορφής κατάθληψη. Προσπάθησα (μέσω του facebook) να ξαναβρώ άτομα (από Γυμνάσιο-Λύκειο) αλλά είχαν αλλάξει πολύ και αυτοί και εγώ και δεν υπήρχαν πια κοινά σημεία επικοινωνίας - επαφής. Για να μην πω την ιστορία της ζωής μου και γίνω κουραστικός θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ κάποια άμεση συνάντηση με άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοιες δυσκολίες. Γενικά δεν είμαι και πολύ της υπομονής ούτε υποστηρίζω και πολύ το ίντερνετ σαν μέσο επικοινωνίας. Καλύτερο πάντα είναι το face to face, νομίζω.

Αρκεί να αναφέρω ότι κάνω συστηματική ψυχοθεραπεία τα τελευταία 4-5 χρόνια και ότι έπαιρνα πολλά φάρμακα τα οποία τα έχω σχεδόν κόψει όλα τώρα.

----------


## tallman

Παιδιά, επειδή διάβασα κάποια posts για το Ladose, εγώ παίρνω μισό χάπι των 20 mg κάθε πρωί. Ειλικρινά, επειδή έχω πάρει και Seropram, το οποίο και θεωρώ άθλιο φάρμακο (είναι γνωστό ότι προκαλεί έντονη απάθεια, με λίγα λόγια σε κάνει ζόμπι), νομίζω ότι το Ladose, λόγω της ενέργειας (σπιντάρισμα) που δίνει είναι πολύ καλό φάρμακο. Εμένα με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά αν και γενικά για τα ψυχοφάρμακα ή ψυχοτρόπα όπως τα ονομάζουν μερικοί ισχύει το εξής: Όσο λιγότερα παίρνεις τόσο καλύτερα.

Όλα τα φάρμακα (ειδικά τα χημικά) έχουν παρενέργειες και καμιά φορά οι παρενέργειες αυτές είναι υπερβολικές και κάνουν κακό. Ας πούμε το Zyprexa (δεν θα το σχολιάσω καν σαν φάρμακο...), το οποίο έπαιρνα για μικρό διάστημα μου πρόσθεσε ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ (σε συνδυασμό με το Seropram) 30 ΚΙΛΑ!! Δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα. Ευτυχώς ήμουνα τσίχλα και το είχα ανάγκη, αλλά έχω κάνει και δίαιτα και έχασα 10 κιλά γιατί είχα γίνει πατσοκοιλιάς σε κάποια φάση. Ας πούμε εδώ και λίγες εβδομάδες παίρνω Ladose και πήγα από 85 κιλά 89 σε χρόνο dt. Τι να λέμε τώρα...

----------


## tallman

> Ας πούμε εδώ και λίγες εβδομάδες παίρνω Ladose και πήγα από 85 κιλά 89 σε χρόνο dt. Τι να λέμε τώρα...


 Διόρθωση: Zyprexa ήθελα να πω...

----------


## ioannis2

Γιώργο, τα φάρμακα δε θα σε κάνουν κοινωνικό. Την κοινωνική φοβία την ξεπερνας (σταδιακα) με το να πηγαίνεις στους τοπους και στα ατομα που συνηθίζεις να φοβασαι ώστε κάθε φορά να διαπιστωνεις το παράλογο του φόβου και το ότι τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολα από ότι τα φανταζόσουν. Θέλει πείσμα και κουραγιο για να το καταφερεις, κατανοώντας πρώτα το παραλογο και την υπερβολή που εμπεριέχει ο φόβος για κατι ώστε πιο ευκολα να μπορεις να πηγαινεις σ εκεινους τους χωρους κλπ. 
Πιστευω ότι το facebook λειτουργει ως υποκατάστατο της κοινωνικοποίησης για τα άτομα με κοινωνική φοβία, ως ο ασφαλής χωρος που προσφερει αποφυγη από τους κοινωνικούς χωρους που υποτίθεται φοβίζουν. Μην πέσεις στην παγίδα.

----------


## tallman

Φίλε Γιάννη,

Facebook είχα κάνει λογαριασμό κάποτε και πραγματικά όχι μόνο δεν μιλιόντουσαν τα άτομα εκεί μέσα αλλά αντιμετώπισα τρομερή αλαζονεία, επιθέσεις κάτω από τη μέση και τσακωνόμουν μέρα νύχτα με τον κάθε τσόγλανο ψωνισμένο. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω λογαριασμό στο fb και ούτε πρόκειται να τον ξανανοίξω για κανέναν (και γκόμενα να μου το ζητούσε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση). 

Ο λόγος που άνοιξα λογαριασμό στο fb είναι για να διαφημίσω το ατομικό μου ιστολόγιο (blog) που ήταν τότε πολύ φρέσκο και καινούργιο. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω σταθερό αναγνωστικό κοινό και το fb δεν μου προσφέρει τίποτα. Το fb δεν είναι τόπος κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, είναι τόπος καυγάδων και είναι γεμάτο εγωπαθή και αλαζονικά (προβληματικά) άτομα. Είμαι δηλαδή κι εγώ θερμοκέφαλος, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τι καυγάδες είχα.

Αυτή τη στιγμή προσπαθώ να αποφασίσω να πάω στο γυμναστήριο του Ο.Ν.Α. (δημοτικό γυμναστήριο) της γειτονιάς μου που είναι φτηνό και καλό (χαρτί καρδιολόγου έχω πάρει εδώ και μήνες καθώς και ειδικέ ασκήσεις από αθλητίατρο). Παρόλα αυτά είμαι σε πολύ δυναμική φάση της ζωής μου και έχω σχεδόν νικήσει την εντομοφοβία που με ταλαιπωρούσε από μικρό παιδί. Χθες το βράδυ μάλιστα έλιωσα ένα μεγάλο κατσαριδοειδές σιχαμερό μαύρο πράγμα και κυνήγησα να λιώσω και μια σιχαμερή κατσαρίδα αλλά ήταν πολύ γρήγορη και κρύφτηκε στον υπόνομο πριν προλάβω να την καθαρίσω. Γλύτωσε δηλαδή το σκουλήκι, που λέει και ο Σεφερλής! 

Πάντως έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φίλε Γιάννη ότι τα φάρμακα δεν κάνουν σχεδόν τίποτα. Απλά φεύγει η μεγάλη μαυρίλα της κατάθλιψης. Άλλωστε όπως έλεγαν και οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι "Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει" Ελπίζω να είναι σωστή η ορθογραφία γιατί δεν ξέρω αρχαία, δεν ήμουνα της θεωρητικής, δυστυχώς. Από ότι είδα στο προφίλ σου μένεις Κύπρο φίλε μου άρα δεν έχει νόημα να σου ζητήσω κάποια συνάντηση, δυστυχώς. Πάντως εσείς οι Κύπριοι τραβάτε πολλά αλλά είστε παλικάρια και το έχετε αποδείξει. Και να ξέρεις ότι οι στρατιωτικοί μας επί χούντας ήταν έτοιμοι να επιτεθούν στον Αττίλα αλλά τους έκαναν παράσιτα οι Αμερικάνοι μέσω δορυφόρων και τους χάλασαν την σκόπευση.

Αν με ρωτήσεις, έπρεπε να είχε γίνει ολοκληρωτικός πόλεμος με τους θρασύδειλους-χέστηδες Τουρκαλάδες γιατί θα τους είχαμε διαλύσει παρά την αριθμητική τους υπεροχή. Αλλά καταλαβαίνεις ότι όταν έχεις χούντα και μάλιστα αμερικανόδουλων δεν μπορείς να πάρεις σωστές αποφάσεις. Εγώ είμαι μισός Σμυρνιός από την πλευρά του παππού μου (πατέρας-παππούς) και τους Τούρκους τους μισώ θανάσιμα για όλα αυτά που έχουν κάνει τα Μογγολοειδή αυτά άνανδρα σκουλήκια. Δεν πειράζει όμως, γιατί όπως λέει και ο Λιακό, πίσω έχει η αχλάδα την ουρά.

Έχω γράψει και κείμενο με στρατιωτικές τακτικές για πιθανή επίθεση των Τούρκων επί Ελληνικού εδάφους. Πιστεύω (αν και δεν είμαι απόφοιτος στρατιωτικής σχολής) ότι οι τακτικές που έχω σκεφτεί είναι αρκετά έξυπνες και αποτελεσματικές αλλά θέλουνε αρκετά χρήματα σε δαπάνες για να εφαρμοσθούν. Αν θες σου στέλνω σε word το κείμενο στο e-mail σου. Ο τίτλος του είναι "Η φύση του πολέμου". Είναι από τα καλά μου κείμενα αν και γραμμένο εν θερμώ. Όπως έλεγε και ένας Ελληνο-Ιταλός φίλος μου, Τούρκος καλός μόνο νεκρός. 

Αρκετά όμως περιαυτολόγησα, εσύ φίλε μου πώς αντιμετωπίζεις την κοινωνική φοβία; Τι ακριβώς δυσκολίες έχεις; Θα ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερα για σένα.

Απλά άμα γράψεις και βλέπεις ότι δεν απαντάω θα είναι γιατί πάω τον υπολογιστή μου για service σήμερα. Έχει το μαύρο του το χάλι εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Μόλις μου τον φτιάξουν, ελπίζω σύντομα, θα είμεθα και πάλι στις επάλξεις!

Χαιρετώ όλους τους φίλους προς το παρόν μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το service.

----------


## ioannis2

Ταλμαν, ως αποτελεσματική μεθοδο για τις φοβίες σου παραθετω ενα αποσπασμα που διαβασα καπου μου εκανε φοβερη εντυπωση, το εμαθα απέξω και σου το παραθέτω: "στα μέρη όπου συνηθίζεις να φοβάσαι πήγαινε πριν να ξημερώσει, εάν δείξεις κάποια χαλαρότητα σ΄αυτο το σημειο θα γεράσει μαζι σου το αξιογέλαστο αυτο πάθος". Δλδ τωρα, αμεσως, πριν αρχισουν οι σκέψεις, αλλιώς τελείωσε. Εγω ακόμα δυσκολέυομαι. Τα υπόλοιπα τα λέμε μια άλλη στιγμη γιατι δεν εχω χρονο τωρα.

----------


## tallman

Φίλε Γιάννη,

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το απόσπασμα που παραθέτεις. Θα σταθώ στο "πριν να ξημερώσει". Βασικά θεωρώ ότι αφού ξεπέρασα την εντομοφοβία μόνος μου, η κοινωνική φοβία δεν θα αντισταθεί για πολύ. Την έχω ήδη στο σκόπευτρο. Το καλό είναι ότι άλλαξα ψυχίατρο και είμαι αισιόδοξος ότι έκανα καλή επιλογή. Άλλωστε, το σκέφτηκα πολύ καλά πριν πάω στον καινούργιο. Πάντως και ο καινούργιος γιατρός μου είπε ότι θα νικήσω την κοινωνική φοβία με τον ίδιο τρόπο που νίκησα την εντομοφοβία.

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι γιατί επιδεινώθηκε η κοινωνική φοβία τα τελευταία χρόνια. Θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου πολύ πιο λειτουργικό στο παρελθόν. Άλλωστε έχω αλλάξει αρκετά γυμναστήρια και αθλήματα στο παρελθόν και τώρα δεν μπορώ ούτε πληροφορίες από το τηλέφωνο να πάρω. Τι να πω, ανεξήγητα πράγματα. Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε.

----------


## sandy25

καλησπερα και απο εμενα.
εχω το ιδιο προβλημα κοινωνικη φοβια απο το 2000 κα με την χρονιοτητα της καταστασης το 2007 πηγα σε ψυχιατρο για φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.δεν παλευοταν αλλο.μεσα σε αυτα τα 7 χρονια 2000-2007 πηγα και σε μια ψυχολογο για 3,5 χρονια εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια(ψυχοδυναμικη για οσους γνωριζουν )η οποια ηταν αρνητικη για εμενα .Στις τελευταιες συνεδριες αισθανομουν τοσο ασχημα, εφτασα στα ορια μου και ξεκινησα τα χαπια .τελος παντων τωρα ειμαι ακομα με φαρμακα .τους τελευταιους μηνες ειμαι με ladose 50 mg .εδω δοκιμασει Cymbalta ,wellbytrin ,xanax αυτα .
αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως ενω θελω να ξεπερασω τους φοβους μου και τις ανασφαλειες μου δεν εχω το κουραγιο να το κανω .δεν θελω να προσπαθησω.με τα ladose και τα αλλα χαπια απλα η κατασταση γινεται λιγακι καλυτερη μπορω να βγω εξω ,αισθανομαι πιο ανετα με αλλους ανθρωπους ,μπορω να βγω στις καφετεριες οταν εχει πολυ κοσμο χωρις να ανησυχω για τους αλλους δηλαδη σε μικρα καθημερινα πραγματα τα παω καλυτερα .
αλλα στα μεγαλα ?
εχω τελειωσει τει , μπορω να διδαξω ...
να παντρευτω ..
να οδηγησω μεσα στην πολη μου ......
σε αυτα τα πραγματα δεν μπορω δεν εχω το κουραγιο να παλεψω .......
εχω ρωτησει και αλλη φορα αν ξερει κανεις καποιον ψυχολογο -ψυχιατρο και ειδε βελτιωση ασ με ενημερωσει .ειμαι απο ενα χωριο της φλωρινας και ψαχνω καπου εδω κοντα ......
θελω να παρω και μια δευτερη γνωμη γιατι η ψυχιατρος που πηγαινω λεει οτι σιγα σιγα θα βρεις τι φταιει και θα το λυσεις .αν μπορουσα να το λυσω νομιζω θα το ειχα κανει εχουν περασει κοντα 12 χρονια .
και η ψυχολογος που πηγενα ελεγε παντα αν παρεις χαπια θα μπορεις να κανεις τα μεγαλα πραγματα αλλα πρεπει να βρουμε την αιτια 
και καναμε ενα μακρινο ταξιδι στην παιδικη μου ηλικια .
ειμαι πολυ μπερδεμενη .....
οποιος θελει ας μου στειλει μηνυμα . 
ελπιζω να μην κουραστηκατε ........
υπαρχει τελικα ελπιδα ?

----------


## masterridley

@sandy25

Η ψυχοδυναμική είναι πεταμένα λεφτά αν θες την γνώμη μου. Ο τρόπος για να νικήσεις ή έστω
να κάμψεις την αγχώδη διαταραχή είναι να δουλέψεις τις σκέψεις σου. Είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένα
αυτά τα 4-5 πραγματάκια που πρέπει να κάνεις (και να εξασκήσεις) για να δεις βελτίωση και αυτό
γίνεται μέσω της γνωσιακής-συμπεριφορικής ψυχοθεραπείας (ΓΣΨ). Αν δεν έχεις πάει σε ψυχολόγο
ειδικευμένο στην ΓΣΨ, μην το βάζεις κάτω, είμαι 99% σίγουρος ότι θα σε βοηθήσει!

Όσον αφορά το "που", μπορείς να ψάξεις στον χρυσό οδηγό πχ δες λινκ από κάτω για Φλώρινα
Ψυχολόγοι στην Φλώρινα

Πάντως το λίγο που έψαξα στην περιοχή σου, βρήκα μόνο μια που να κάνει ΓΣΨ 100%
(είναι η μόνη που έχει site και έτσι μπόρεσα να το διασταυρώσω)
Για να σου δώσω ένα hint, ψάξε για Έδεσσα...

Αυτά από μένα, αν έχεις ερωτήσεις μπορείς να μου στείλεις και pm

----------


## sandy25

ευχαριστω πολυ να εισαι καλα μακαρι να ξαναβρω την δυναμη να μπω παλι στην ιδια διαδικασια.

----------


## sandy25

Καιρο ειχα να μπω στο φορουμ να μαθω νεα .
τι γινεται παιδια ?
τοσο καιρο που ελειπα μηπως εγινε κανενας καλα ,μηπως ξεπερασε την κοινωνικη φοβια?
ποιος εχει κανει γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια και αν μπορει ασ μου περιγραψει λιγο τι ειναι ,πως ειναι μια συνεδρια .
και αν εχω καταλαβει καλα ειναι οτι ο ψυχολογος προσπαθει να αλλαξει τις αρνητικες σκεψεις με θετικες .
πως θα μου αλλαξει γνωμη π.χ.αν φοβαμαι να οδηγησω μεσα στην πολη μου τι θα μου λεει μπορεις να τα καταφερεις και μπορεις να τα καταφερεις μεχρι να το πιστεψω ?
δεν ξερω εχω απελπιστει δεν ξερω τι ακριβως να κανω μετα απο την ψυχοθεραπεια(ψυχοδυναμικη ο θεος να την κανει ) που εκανα δεν πιστευω τιποτα πια .
δεν εχω ουτε την δυναμη να προσπαθησω ...........
και καλα να μικρα αλλα τα μεγαλα ?
ενας γαμος με 800 ατομα ,τουρτες , χορους , νυφικα ,κουμπαρους κλπ πως θα γινει ρε γαμωτο ?
μονο στην ιδεα μου κοβονται τα ποδια .......και ολα τα υπολοιπα συμπτωματα του αγχους ......

----------


## giannis94

> Γειά σας παιδιά. Πάσχω απο κοινωνική φοβία και θέλω να βρω άλλα άτομα με αυτή την πάθηση, για να ανταλλάξουμε εμπειρίες και για αλληλουποστήριξη. Θα ήθελα περισσότερο, να γνωρίσω άτομα από κοντά, γιατί κακά τα ψέματα το internet είναι κάπως απρόσωπο. 
> 
> Θα ήθελα πολύ, εν τέλει, να γίνει ένα meeting στην θεσσαλονίκη για αυτόν τον σκοπό.


και εγώ πάσχω σε μεγάλο βαθμό από το ίδιο. ενώ γνωρίζω πολλά άτομα δεν ξέρω πως να κάνω το βήμα παραπάνω. εκτός από το δημοτικό δεν είχα ποτέ φίλους. ίσως και το ότι οι γονείς μου
δεν με άφηναν να βγαίνω έξω ως πέρσι ΄να φταίει. ωστόσο φέτος πέρασα στο πανεπιστήμιο στην θεσσαλονίκη, γνώρισα πολλούς αλλά γενικά δυσκολεύομαι, δεν εχω παρεες, συνήθως δεν μου έρχεται κάτι να πω, δεν ξέρω γιατί. οι περισσότεροι με θεωρούν πολύ ντροπαλό. και ανησυχώ ότι ποτέ δε θα καταφέρω να αλλάξω

Δεν θα ήταν ωραίο να γίνει μια συνάντηση στην Θεσσαλονίκη για αυτόν τον σκοπό, για να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και για αλληλουποστήριξη με άλλα άτομα που έχουν το ίδιο;

----------


## sandy25

γιαννη αυτοπου λες δεν μου ακουγεται καλη ιδεα ,οχι οτι μπορω να ερθω γιατι ειμαι μακρια .
αυτες οι συναντησεις πρεπει να γινονται κατω απο την επιβλεψη ψυχολογου η καποιου ειδικου .
αν μαζευτουν 10 ατομα και ο καθενας λεει τις δικες τους φοβιες πολυ πιθανον ειναι ο ενας να ¨κολλησει¨απο τον αλλον .
και δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να βγεις εξω και να συναντησεις εναν που ειστε μαζι και ¨λετε¨τα προβληματα σας και εκεινος να σε σχολιασει στην παρεα του .
ειμαστε ακομα πολυ πισω για να μπορουμε να βγουμε και να λεμε τα προβληματα μας χωρις κοινωνικη κριτικη .
εχεις καταθλιψη και νομιζουν οτι εισαι ¨τρελος για δεσιμο ¨.να ειναι καλα ο μαλελης με το βιλβιο του ,τουλαχιστον βαζει καποια πραγματα στην θεση τους .
αλλα δεν λεει τον τροπο που το ξεπερασε.
αυτην ειναι η γνωμη μου .
γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις καποια ομαδα ψυχοθεραπειας?στην θεσσαλονικη σαφως και θα εχει παρα πολλες τετοιες

----------


## XartinOneiro

το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα κατα μεγαλο η μικρο βαθμο νομιζω το αντιμετωπιζουμε οι περισσοτεροι ... και εγω εχω ανασφαλεια οταν εχει πολυ κοσμο ... κομπλαρω δεν ειμαι ανετος και ολα τα σχετικα ... 



Δεν θα ήταν ωραίο να γίνει μια συνάντηση στην Θεσσαλονίκη για αυτόν τον σκοπό, για να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και για αλληλουποστήριξη με άλλα άτομα που έχουν το ίδιο; 


συμφωνω απολυτα!!!!!!!

----------


## masterridley

Ε ρε παιδιά κάντε την! Εγώ αν ήμουν Θεσσαλονίκη, ερχόμουνα 100%.

----------


## giannis94

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για κάποια συνάντηση για άτομα με κοινωνική φοβία στην Θεσσαλονίκη ή για αλληλουποστήριξη, μπορεί να μου στείλει πμ και μετά θα το συζητήσουμε αν,πώς και με ποιους θα το κανονίσουμε

----------


## Μαρούλι

Για Πάτρα δεν παίζει τίποτα; Κανένας Πατρινός/Πατρινή;

----------


## πίστη

και εγώ από πάτρα είμαι!!!!!!βασικά σπουδάζω πάτρα

----------


## pacific

Είμαι 30 ετών και πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία από τα 14-15 μου χρόνια. Δεν έχω επισκεφθεί ποτέ κάποιον ειδικό, ούτε έχω ακολουθήσει ποτέ φαρμακευτική αγωγή με αποτέλεσμα η κατάσταση να έχει παγιωθεί. Μέχρι τα 14 μου χρόνια ήμουν μεν ντροπαλός αλλά είχα μια καλή κοινωνική ζωή, με αρκετούς φίλους, ήμουν δημοφιλής στο σχολείο (μέχρι πρόεδρος της τάξης είχα βγει) και ήμουν πολύ καλός μαθητής. Το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε όταν σε εκείνη την ηλικία, πηγαίνοντας φροντιστήριο ξένων γλωσσών, έπρεπε μια φορά την εβδομάδα στο speaking, να μιλήσω μπροστά στην τάξη για κάποιο θέμα για 5-10 λεπτά. Παρατήρησα τότε ότι αγχωνόμουν υπερβολικά, κοκκίνιζα στο πρόσωπο, ίδρωναν οι παλάμες μου και μετά από λίγα λεπτά ίδρωνα υπερβολικά και στο πρόσωπο σε σημείο να τρέχει ο ιδρώτας ποτάμι. Και όσο καταλάβαινα ότι το άγχος μου γινόταν αντιληπτό από τους άλλους, αγχωνόμουν ακόμα περισσότερο. Κατά τη διάρκεια της χρονιάς έφτασα στο σημείο να μην πηγαίνω στο φροντιστήριο εκείνη την ημέρα της εβδομάδας που είχαμε speaking προφασιζόμενος ασθένεια ή άλλη υποχρέωση για να βγω από τη δύσκολη θέση. Μεγαλώνοντας η κοινωνική φοβία επεκτάθηκε και σε άλλες κοινωνικές δραστηριότητες πέρα από την ομιλία σε ακροατήριο. Π.χ δεν ήθελα να τρώω μπροστά στους άλλους γιατί πίστευα ότι όλοι με κοιτάνε, αγχωνόμουν υπερβολικά κάθε φορά που πήγαινα στο κομμωτήριο γιατί πίστευα ότι την ώρα που κουρεύομαι γίνομαι το κέντρο της προσοχής, απέφευγα να πάω για μπάνιο στη θάλασσα γιατί λόγω και των παραπάνω κιλών μου θεωρούσα ότι σχολιάζομαι αρνητικά από όλους τους άλλους λουόμενους, δεν έμπαινα ποτέ σε λεωφορείο που ήταν ασφυκτικά γεμάτο με κόσμο και περίμενα να περάσει κάποιο άδειο για να μπω, απέφευγα με κάθε κόστος να πάω σε εκδηλώσεις όπου θα είχε πολύ κόσμο (π.χ γάμους, βαφτίσια, τραπέζια, πάρτυ, γιορτές κλπ.) γιατί πίστευα ότι λόγω του άγχους μου θα φερόμουν παράξενα και οι υπόλοιποι θα με περνούσαν για βλάκα και τέλος δεν έκανα ποτέ σχέση με το άλλο φύλο γιατί ακόμα και στη σκέψη ότι θα έπρεπε να πάω να μιλήσω και να ζητήσω ραντεβού ή τηλέφωνο με έπιανε πανικός. Το πιο εμφανές (και ντροπιαστικό για μένα) σύμπτωμα που είχα όταν βρισκόμουν σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις ήταν ο υπερβολικός ιδρώτας, ειδικά στο πρόσωπο ακόμα και σε συνθήκες απόλυτου κρύου. Και καταλαβαίνετε πώς σε βλέπουν και σε σχολιάζουν οι άλλοι όταν χειμώνα καιρό με κοντά 0 βαθμούς κελσίου, γίνεσαι κάθιδρος από το άγχος. Στο Πανεπιστήμιο απομονώθηκα εντελώς, δεν είχα απολύτως καμία παρέα στη Σχολή, με έπιασε κατάθλιψη και έμεινα πίσω στις σπουδές. Άλλη μια τρομακτική εμπειρία ήταν η παρουσίαση εργασιών στους συμφοιτητές. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι σε μια παρουσίαση που χρειάστηκε να μιλήσω συνεχόμενα 10 λεπτά μπροστά σε 50 συμφοιτητές και 8 καθηγητές, είχα κατεβασμένα τα μάτια στο κείμενό μου όλη την ώρα, αισθανόμουν το πρόσωπό μου να έχει γίνει κατακόκκινο και να στάζει ο ιδρώτας και σε κάποια στιγμή που σήκωσα τα μάτια μου τυχαία, είδα τον ένα καθηγητή να χασκογελάει και να κάνει νόημα στους από κάτω για μένα. Μετά το Πανεπιστήμιο η κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε κάπως. Μέχρι φέτος που άλλαξα επάγγελμα. Το νέο μου επάγγελμα είναι ό,τι χειρότερο για κάποιον με κοινωνική φοβία. Έχει συναναστροφή με πολύ κόσμο και την ώρα της δουλειάς είσαι απέναντι σε τουλάχιστον 50 ανθρώπους που σε παρατηρούν από την κορυφή ως τα νύχια. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε τη νύχτα πριν από την πρώτη μέρα στη δουλειά δεν κοιμήθηκα καν και τις πρώτες μέρες ήμουν κόκκινος σαν το πατζάρι και σκούπιζα τον ιδρώτα από το πρόσωπό μου που έτρεχε ποτάμι. Η κατάσταση έχει βελτιωθεί λίγο με τον καιρό αλλά και πάλι τρέμω κάθε φορά μήπως κάνω κάποιο λάθος και γίνω αντικείμενο αρνητικού σχολιασμού. Όσο για τη σχέση με το άλλο φύλο; Ούτε λόγος... Η κατάσταση αυτή με οδήγησε να ψάξω λίγο παραπάνω για την περίπτωσή μου και βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ. Ανακουφίστηκα διαβάζοντας τα υπόλοιπα μηνύματα και διαπιστώνοντας ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι σαν κι εμάνα (όχι τόσο σοβαρά αλλά τέλος πάντων). Επίσης σκέφτομαι να πάω να δω κάποιον ειδικό για πρώτη φορά. Διάβασα ότι η Συμπεριφορική Ψυχολογία βοηθάει αρκετά. Δε θέλω όμως επουδενί να πάρω χάπια. Θέλω να βρω κάποιον ψυχολόγο (άντρα κατά προτίμηση γιατί με γυναίκα θα αισθάνομαι άβολα) με ειδίκευση στην κοινωνική φοβία που να ακολουθεί τη Γνωστική - Συμπεριφορική Μέθοδο. Αν μπορεί κανείς να μου προτείνει κάποιον έστω και με προσωπικό μήνυμα θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων (για Αθήνα πάντα). Αυτά και ελπίζω όσοι αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτό το πολύ ενοχλητικό πρόβλημα που δε μας αφήνει να ζήσουμε φυσιολογικά, να βρούμε κάποια στιγμή τη λύτρωση. Να είστε όλοι καλά.
Pacific

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ανακουφίστηκα διαβάζοντας τα υπόλοιπα μηνύματα και διαπιστώνοντας ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι σαν κι εμάνα


 δε διαβασα επ ακριβως ολα αυτα αλλα περιπου καταλαβα τι παιζει εγω το πρωτο πραγμα που θα σκεφτομουν αν ακουγα ολο αυτο ειναι οτι ζοριζοσουν υπρβολικα να μιλησεις ξενογλωσσα η δεν ηθελες.

----------


## καθρεπτης

κάλα ρε άνθρωπε και αφού ξέρεις το πρόβλημα σου γιατί άφησες την προηγούμενη δουλειά σου και πήγες σ' αυτή? δεν σκέφτεσαι μήπως λόγω της φοβίας σου δεν μπορείς να αποδώσεις γενικά στην δουλειά? δεν μπορείς να πάρεις προσωπικό μήνυμα ακόμα... πρέπει να έχεις κάποιον ελάχιστο αριθμό μηνυμάτων. 50 νομίζω
πάντως είναι πολύ θετικό το ότι αποφάσισες να δεις ειδικό έστω και καθηστερημένα... και αν σου προτείνει φαρμακοθεραπεία μην αρνηθείς... εγώ στην αρχή έλεγα όχι γιατί είχα το κομπλέξ "μα καλά τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα έχω? μα καλά τι είμαι και δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω τον εγκέφαλο μου?" τελικά το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να χάσω πολυτιμο χρόνο μην κάνοντας τίποτα ουσιαστικό και να επιδεινώνεται η κατάσταση μου... συνήθως επιδείνωση υπάρχει.. σπάνια κάποιος καταφέρνει να ξεπεράσει το ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα μόνος του...

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου pacific, όπως θα είδες και στο φόρουμ, πάσχουμε αρκετοί και από αυτό... και μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τα όσα περιγράφεις. Αυτό που ανέφερες παρουσίαση εργασιών... το πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω...! εγώ δεν είχα ιδρώτα (ή είχα ίσως κρύο ιδρώτα, ταχυκαρδία, αμηχανία και γενικώς ήθελα να ανοίξει η γη να με καταπιεί). Αλλά και σε άλλα που αναφέρεις σε καταλαβαίνω, είναι δύσκολη κατάσταση.
Λοιπόν εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι καλό που έχεις αυτή τη δουλειά, γιατί κατά κάποιο τρόπο εκτίθεσαι περισσότερο στη φοβία και με τον καιρό θα μειωθεί η έντασή της. Άλλωστε και κάποιες ψυχοθεραπευτικές μέθοδοι βασίζονται στην έκθεση σταδιακά στην όποια φοβία. Οπότε πάρε το θετικά με την καινούρια δουλειά, θα σου βγει σε καλό πιστεύω. Αφού θα ψάξεις σε Αθήνα για ειδικό, πιστεύω θα βρεις τον κατάλληλο για τέτοιου είδους θέματα. Δε νομίζω ότι θα σου προτείνει χάπια από τη στιγμή που είσαι αρκετά λειτουργικός στην καθημερινότητά σου, στη δουλειά σου.
Ως κοινωνιοφοβικό άτομο, και σχετικά με την έκθεση σε αυτό που μας φοβίζει, να σου περιγράψω και εγώ πριν κάποιους μήνες σκέφτηκα να ξεκινήσω αθλητικό περπάτημα, μόνη μου σε μια περιοχή με αρκετούτσικο κόσμο που βολτάρει, κάθεται σε παγκάκια κλπ. Στην αρχή έρχονταν όλες οι σκέψεις τύπου "τώρα όλοι θα με βλέπουν που περπατάω έτσι, σαν τη μουρλή", "θα με σχολιάζουν πίσω από την πλάτη μου" (κάποιοι ναι μπορεί και να το κάνουν στα αλήθεια), "θα με κοιτούν περίεργα" και άλλα τέτοια χαζά  :Wink: ... Όμως δεν έδινα σημασία, συνέχισα να βγαίνω όσο συχνότερα μπορούσα και να επικεντρώνω μόνο σε αυτό που ήθελα να κάνω, δηλαδή την άσκηση, τίποτε άλλο. Με τον καιρό απέκτησα μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση. Τώρα αν με ρωτήσεις ούτε που μου καίγεται καρφί τι λένε ή τι παρατηρούν οι άλλοι, κατά κάποιο τρόπο εξέθεσα τον εαυτό μου σε μια δύσκολη κατάσταση για μένα και διαπίστωσα ότι μπορούσα να ξεπεράσω τις φοβικές σκέψεις. 
Καλή δύναμη σου εύχομαι και να έχεις πείσμα, μειώνονται οι φοβίες!

----------


## pacific

> κάλα ρε άνθρωπε και αφού ξέρεις το πρόβλημα σου γιατί άφησες την προηγούμενη δουλειά σου και πήγες σ' αυτή? δεν σκέφτεσαι μήπως λόγω της φοβίας σου δεν μπορείς να αποδώσεις γενικά στην δουλειά? ... νομίζω πάντως είναι πολύ θετικό το ότι αποφάσισες να δεις ειδικό έστω και καθηστερημένα... και αν σου προτείνει φαρμακοθεραπεία μην αρνηθείς...


 Έχεις δίκιο να έχεις αυτή την απορία έτσι όπως το έγραψα αλλά δεν ήθελα να το αναλύσω περισσότερο. Από την προηγούμενη δουλειά μου έβγαζα 2.000 ευρώ το χρόνο ενώ από την τωρινή 2.000 ευρώ το μήνα. Και καταλαβαίνεις ότι πρέπει να πάρεις κάποια στιγμή την απόφαση να ανεξαρτητοποιηθείς από το χαρτζηλίκι των γονέων και να σταθείς στα πόδια σου όταν σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία, ειδικά αν είσαι 30 ετών. Οπότε το να αλλάξω δουλειά ήταν μονόδρομος, έγινε αναγκαστικά. Βέβαια τα έχω βρει μπαστούνια στη διαχείριση του άγχους, γι' αυτό και άρχισα να ψάχνω το θέμα και να σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να ζητήσω βοήθεια. Όσο για τα φάρμακα σε αυτή τη φάση είμαι κάθετος. Δεν πρόκειται να πάρω. Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω αν τα πράγματα χειροτερέψουν κι άλλο αλλά προς το παρόν θέλω μόνο να ξεκινήσω συνεδρίες με κάποιον ψυχολόγο με ειδίκευση στην πάθησή μου.

----------


## Jo1996

> Είμαι 30 ετών και πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία από τα 14-15 μου χρόνια. Δεν έχω επισκεφθεί ποτέ κάποιον ειδικό, ούτε έχω ακολουθήσει ποτέ φαρμακευτική αγωγή με αποτέλεσμα η κατάσταση να έχει παγιωθεί. Μέχρι τα 14 μου χρόνια ήμουν μεν ντροπαλός αλλά είχα μια καλή κοινωνική ζωή, με αρκετούς φίλους, ήμουν δημοφιλής στο σχολείο (μέχρι πρόεδρος της τάξης είχα βγει) και ήμουν πολύ καλός μαθητής. Το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε όταν σε εκείνη την ηλικία, πηγαίνοντας φροντιστήριο ξένων γλωσσών, έπρεπε μια φορά την εβδομάδα στο speaking, να μιλήσω μπροστά στην τάξη για κάποιο θέμα για 5-10 λεπτά. Παρατήρησα τότε ότι αγχωνόμουν υπερβολικά, κοκκίνιζα στο πρόσωπο, ίδρωναν οι παλάμες μου και μετά από λίγα λεπτά ίδρωνα υπερβολικά και στο πρόσωπο σε σημείο να τρέχει ο ιδρώτας ποτάμι. Και όσο καταλάβαινα ότι το άγχος μου γινόταν αντιληπτό από τους άλλους, αγχωνόμουν ακόμα περισσότερο. Κατά τη διάρκεια της χρονιάς έφτασα στο σημείο να μην πηγαίνω στο φροντιστήριο εκείνη την ημέρα της εβδομάδας που είχαμε speaking προφασιζόμενος ασθένεια ή άλλη υποχρέωση για να βγω από τη δύσκολη θέση. Μεγαλώνοντας η κοινωνική φοβία επεκτάθηκε και σε άλλες κοινωνικές δραστηριότητες πέρα από την ομιλία σε ακροατήριο. Π.χ δεν ήθελα να τρώω μπροστά στους άλλους γιατί πίστευα ότι όλοι με κοιτάνε, αγχωνόμουν υπερβολικά κάθε φορά που πήγαινα στο κομμωτήριο γιατί πίστευα ότι την ώρα που κουρεύομαι γίνομαι το κέντρο της προσοχής, απέφευγα να πάω για μπάνιο στη θάλασσα γιατί λόγω και των παραπάνω κιλών μου θεωρούσα ότι σχολιάζομαι αρνητικά από όλους τους άλλους λουόμενους,* δεν έμπαινα ποτέ σε λεωφορείο που ήταν ασφυκτικά γεμάτο με κόσμο και περίμενα να περάσει κάποιο άδειο για να μπω, απέφευγα με κάθε κόστος να πάω σε εκδηλώσεις όπου θα είχε πολύ κόσμο* (π.χ γάμους, βαφτίσια, τραπέζια, πάρτυ, γιορτές κλπ.) γιατί πίστευα ότι λόγω του άγχους μου θα φερόμουν παράξενα και οι υπόλοιποι θα με περνούσαν για βλάκα και τέλος δεν έκανα ποτέ σχέση με το άλλο φύλο γιατί ακόμα και στη σκέψη ότι θα έπρεπε να πάω να μιλήσω και να ζητήσω ραντεβού ή τηλέφωνο με έπιανε πανικός. Το πιο εμφανές (και ντροπιαστικό για μένα) σύμπτωμα που είχα όταν βρισκόμουν σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις ήταν ο υπερβολικός ιδρώτας, ειδικά στο πρόσωπο ακόμα και σε συνθήκες απόλυτου κρύου. Και καταλαβαίνετε πώς σε βλέπουν και σε σχολιάζουν οι άλλοι όταν χειμώνα καιρό με κοντά 0 βαθμούς κελσίου, γίνεσαι κάθιδρος από το άγχος. Στο Πανεπιστήμιο απομονώθηκα εντελώς, δεν είχα απολύτως καμία παρέα στη Σχολή, με έπιασε κατάθλιψη και έμεινα πίσω στις σπουδές. Άλλη μια τρομακτική εμπειρία ήταν η παρουσίαση εργασιών στους συμφοιτητές. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι σε μια παρουσίαση που χρειάστηκε να μιλήσω συνεχόμενα 10 λεπτά μπροστά σε 50 συμφοιτητές και 8 καθηγητές, είχα κατεβασμένα τα μάτια στο κείμενό μου όλη την ώρα, αισθανόμουν το πρόσωπό μου να έχει γίνει κατακόκκινο και να στάζει ο ιδρώτας και σε κάποια στιγμή που σήκωσα τα μάτια μου τυχαία, είδα τον ένα καθηγητή να χασκογελάει και να κάνει νόημα στους από κάτω για μένα. Μετά το Πανεπιστήμιο η κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε κάπως. Μέχρι φέτος που άλλαξα επάγγελμα. Το νέο μου επάγγελμα είναι ό,τι χειρότερο για κάποιον με κοινωνική φοβία. Έχει συναναστροφή με πολύ κόσμο και την ώρα της δουλειάς είσαι απέναντι σε τουλάχιστον 50 ανθρώπους που σε παρατηρούν από την κορυφή ως τα νύχια. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε τη νύχτα πριν από την πρώτη μέρα στη δουλειά δεν κοιμήθηκα καν και τις πρώτες μέρες ήμουν κόκκινος σαν το πατζάρι και σκούπιζα τον ιδρώτα από το πρόσωπό μου που έτρεχε ποτάμι. Η κατάσταση έχει βελτιωθεί λίγο με τον καιρό αλλά και πάλι τρέμω κάθε φορά μήπως κάνω κάποιο λάθος και γίνω αντικείμενο αρνητικού σχολιασμού. Όσο για τη σχέση με το άλλο φύλο; Ούτε λόγος... Η κατάσταση αυτή με οδήγησε να ψάξω λίγο παραπάνω για την περίπτωσή μου και βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ. Ανακουφίστηκα διαβάζοντας τα υπόλοιπα μηνύματα και διαπιστώνοντας ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι σαν κι εμάνα (όχι τόσο σοβαρά αλλά τέλος πάντων). Επίσης σκέφτομαι να πάω να δω κάποιον ειδικό για πρώτη φορά. Διάβασα ότι η Συμπεριφορική Ψυχολογία βοηθάει αρκετά. Δε θέλω όμως επουδενί να πάρω χάπια. Θέλω να βρω κάποιον ψυχολόγο (άντρα κατά προτίμηση γιατί με γυναίκα θα αισθάνομαι άβολα) με ειδίκευση στην κοινωνική φοβία που να ακολουθεί τη Γνωστική - Συμπεριφορική Μέθοδο. Αν μπορεί κανείς να μου προτείνει κάποιον έστω και με προσωπικό μήνυμα θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων (για Αθήνα πάντα). Αυτά και ελπίζω όσοι αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτό το πολύ ενοχλητικό πρόβλημα που δε μας αφήνει να ζήσουμε φυσιολογικά, να βρούμε κάποια στιγμή τη λύτρωση. Να είστε όλοι καλά.
> Pacific


αυτο το παθαίνω και εγώ.

----------


## καθρεπτης

καλά το φαντάστηκα πως ο λόγος θα είναι οικονομικός... πάντως μπορεί να σου συμβεί και αυτό που λέει η breath, ο ειδικός όμως σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσει... μην το αφήσεις στην τύχη του...

----------


## kaity

Ποσο σας καταλαβαινω..εμενα μου παρουσιαστηκε κοινωνικη φοβια στα 30 περιπου μετα απο καποια πολυ ασχημα γεγονοτα και σοβαρα (θανατου αγαπημενου μου ανθρωπου)και γενικα λαθος ανθρωπους διπλα μου.τα κρατουσα ολα μεσα μου και τα περνουσα ολα μονη..πληγωνομουν συνεχως λαθη πολλα.απο κει και περα δυσκολευομαι να πιω εστω κι εναν καφε με εναν ανθρωπο.πρεπει να νιωθω φοβερη ασφαλεια για να το κανω.οταν νιωσω το βλεμμα του αλλου πανω μου εστω να με παρατηρει τα χανω.νομιζω οτι με κρινει.επισης δυσκολευομαι να παρω αποφασεις ,δεν εχω σωστη κριση δε μπορω να χαρω απλα τη ζωη μου,δε μπορω να κανω σχεση,γενικα τιποτα.ολο αυτο με κανει αδυναμη ενω δεν νομιζω οτι ειμαι.ειχα και τσαμπουκα και δεν το εβαζα κατω παρολο που ειχα το αγχος μου αλλα χωρις ψυχοσωματικα.εχω χασει τον εαυτο μου εδω και καιρο.κριμα.εφτασα σε σημειο να με λυπαμαι.ποιος θα σε σεβαστει οταν νιωθεις ετσι για σενα?κανεις.μια σκεψη επικρατει -μην εκτεθεις ,μην εκτεθεις-ειμαι δεσμια του μυαλου μου δε μπορω να ξεφυγω εχω προσπαθησει αλλα τιποτα.μου ρχεται αυτο το τερας που θελω να το λιωσω το μισω αλλα με νικαει στο τελος.ειναι βεβαια κοματι του εαυτου μου ειναι η αμυνα του οργανισμου μου ισως,για ολα αυτα που περασα.εσπασα μετα απο ενα σημειο και μετα.και απο ολα αυτα καταλαβα οτι δεν αξιζει για τιποτα να αγχωνεσαι.ολα ξεκινανε απο την παιδικη ηλικια .πρεπει αυτο πρεπει εκεινο..φτανει πια με τα πρεπει.τι καταλαβαμε?εγω μια μιση ζωη.δε θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου χωρις αγχος.αλλα η ζημια εγινε τωρα.και οχι δεν μπορω να αποδεχτω τον εαυτο μου ετσι.με κατευθυνει το μυαλο μου ,οχι εγω αυτο.και τι να κανεις?φαρμακα?δε βοηθανε ιδιαιτερα,κουβεντα με ειδικο?υπαρχει και οικονομικη δυσκολια γι αυτο και δε νιωθω και ανετα.θελω να μιλαω σε φιλους αλλα δε καταλαβαινουν μονο οσοι ξερουν ,οσοι το εχουν νιωσει..μονοι ειμαστε και αν δεν εισαι δυνατος την γ...σες.δε συζηταω να εισαι ευαισθητος.σε γ...σαν.και ειναι σκληρο ολο αυτο .οι ανθρωποι και η ζωη γενικα.πως επιβιωνεις οταν εισαι απλα ανθρωπος και εχεις ευαισθησιες?εχω αποξενωθει απο τους ανθρωπους εφτασα στο σημειο να πω οτι δε θελω κανεναν πια.καλυτερα μονη.αλλα δε γινεται ανθρωπος εισαι.τελοσπαντων,μου βγηκαν πολλα οταν ξερω οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλοι ανθρωποι που "τυρανιουνται".εγω παντος εχω τυρρανηθει για αλλους ανθρωπους και ξανα δε θα κανω το λαθος αυτο.γινομουν θυμα στις επιδιωξεις των αλλων.και για ολα φταιμε εμεις κανεις αλλος.αυτα.καλο κουραγιο τωρα

----------


## pacific

Περιπου ενα χρονο πριν ειχα γραψει ενα μηνυμα για την κοινωνικη φοβια μου. Ενα χρονο μετα νομιζω εχω σημειωσει αρκετη προοδο χωρις να παω σε ειδικο και χωρις να παρω καποιο φαρμακο. Οπως ειχα γραψει και τοτε η νεα μου δουλεια αναγκαστικα με εκθετει στα ματια πολλων ανθρωπων. Ομως σιγα σιγα αρχισα να αποβαλω το υπερβολικο αγχος μου και να μην ιδρωνω τοσο πολυ οταν γινομαι κεντρο της προσοχης. Σημερα πιστευω οτι ειμαι σε θεση να το διαχειριστω ως ενα βαθμο, τουλαχιστον δεν ξεφτιλιζομαι. Μετα απο αυτη την εμπειρια μου πιστευω οτι ο καλυτερος τροπος να βελτιωθει το προβλημα ειναι η εκθεση στο ιδιο το προβλημα. 
Βεβαια στον τομεα των προσωπικων - ερωτικων σχεσεων με το αλλο φυλο δεν εχω σημειωσει καποια προοδο (και πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν προκειται να σημειωσω), αλλα δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε και ολα. Πραγματικα θαυμαζω τους ανθρωπους που εχουν μια ανεση στο να προσεγγισουν καποια κοπελα και να συναψουν σχεση μαζι της, εγω το βλεπω βουνο, πιο δυσκολο κι απο το να ανεβω και να κατεβω το Εβερεστ με τα ποδια. Βεβαια αφου το βλεπω γυρω μου να συμβαινει καθημερινα, σημαινει οτι υπαρχει τροπος να γινει, απλα εγω δεν τον εχω βρει ακομα. Ελπιζω οσοι αντιμετωπιζουν το προβλημα της κοινωνικης φοβιας να το λυσουν η εστω να το περιορισουν συντομα, γιατι ειναι βασανιστικο και καταστρεφει την καθημερινοτητα και την ποιοτητα ζωης μας.

----------


## 66psy

θα συμφωνησω..! 
εγω πασχω απο αγοροφοβια, που ειναι παρομοιο προβλημα μα και εξισου διαφορετικο απο την κοινωνικη.. 

η εκθεση με εσωσε. 
ουτε η ψυχοθεραπεια, ουτε τα ψυχοφαρμακα ηταν τοσο αποτελεσματα οσο η εκθεση...!!

απο την εμπειρια μου σας λεω: τολμηστε το και ο,τι γινει! βγειτε εκει εξω και μην σας νοιαζουν οι συνεπειες.. μια δυο τρεις στο τελος το αγχος θα παρει πουλο..
ειδαλλως το προβλημα δυστυχως δεν φευγει!

----------


## Alpenglow

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Θα ήθελα τις συμβουλές σας όσο μπορείτε και αν μπορείτε. Ταλαιπωρούμαι και εγώ από αυτό το πρόβλημα της κοινωνικής φοβίας, από τα πρώτα χρόνια των σπουδών μου απόφευγα και αποφεύγω τους ανθρώπους και ακόμη κ αν συνάπτω κάποιες φιλικές επαφές μόνη μου τις κρατάω σε μια απόσταση γιατί φοβάμαι. Έχω τρομερό άγχος όταν βγαίνω έξω, ακόμα κ στο λεωφορείο όταν κάθομαι φοβάμαι μην κοιτάξω κάποιον και το παρεξηγήσει σε σημείο που πολλές φορές κατεβαίνωσε στάσεις μακρύτερες από τον προορισμό μου γιατί έχω μέσα μου τέτοιες σκέψεις. Με απομυζεί τόσο πολύ ψυχικά που δεν έχω καν την διάθεση να βγω έξω από το σπίτι. Όταν ακούω βήματα στο διάδρομο κ θέλω να βγω περιμένω να περάσει ο άλλος για να μην χρειαστεί να χαιρετήσω καν.

Είχα βολευτεί σε μια σχέση 6 χρόνων και ένιωθα λίγη αυτοπεποίθηση ώστε να κάνω τουλάχιστον κάποια πράγματα για τον εαυτό μου. Τώρα που αυτο το παιδί με άφησε έχω περιέλθει πάλι στην ίδια κατάσταση και είμαι κ σε ένα κομβικό σημείο στη ζωή μου. 

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
> 
> Θα ήθελα τις συμβουλές σας όσο μπορείτε και αν μπορείτε. Ταλαιπωρούμαι και εγώ από αυτό το πρόβλημα της κοινωνικής φοβίας, από τα πρώτα χρόνια των σπουδών μου απόφευγα και αποφεύγω τους ανθρώπους και ακόμη κ αν συνάπτω κάποιες φιλικές επαφές μόνη μου τις κρατάω σε μια απόσταση γιατί φοβάμαι. Έχω τρομερό άγχος όταν βγαίνω έξω, ακόμα κ στο λεωφορείο όταν κάθομαι φοβάμαι μην κοιτάξω κάποιον και το παρεξηγήσει σε σημείο που πολλές φορές κατεβαίνωσε στάσεις μακρύτερες από τον προορισμό μου γιατί έχω μέσα μου τέτοιες σκέψεις. Με απομυζεί τόσο πολύ ψυχικά που δεν έχω καν την διάθεση να βγω έξω από το σπίτι. Όταν ακούω βήματα στο διάδρομο κ θέλω να βγω περιμένω να περάσει ο άλλος για να μην χρειαστεί να χαιρετήσω καν.
> 
> Είχα βολευτεί σε μια σχέση 6 χρόνων και ένιωθα λίγη αυτοπεποίθηση ώστε να κάνω τουλάχιστον κάποια πράγματα για τον εαυτό μου. Τώρα που αυτο το παιδί με άφησε έχω περιέλθει πάλι στην ίδια κατάσταση και είμαι κ σε ένα κομβικό σημείο στη ζωή μου. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.


καλησπέρα, τι εχεις κανει για την αγοραφοβια σου? ..τι προσπαθειες εχεις κανει για να θεραπευτεις?

----------


## klm17122015

@Alpenglow Πιστέυω ότι μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Είχα τεράστιο πρόβλημα μεχρι πριν απο δύο περίπου μήνες, αλλά πλεόν αισθάνομαι πολύ καλύτερα. Καλύτερα σε βαθμό να μπορώ να πω ότι μάλλον έχω ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα. Αμα θές στείλε μου μνμ. Αυτό ισχύει για όλους όσοι έχουν αυτό το θέμα. Τις επόμενες μέρες θα γράψω μερικά λόγια και για τη δική μου ιστορία. Καλό σας βράδυ.

PS: Ρέα είχες και εσύ αυτό το πρόβλημα;

----------


## zerox

Γεια σε όλους  :Smile:  Βλέπω ότι είναι πολύ παλιό το θέμα, ίσως χρειάζεται να το ανοίξουμε πάλι σε άλλο ποστ. Είχα σκεφτεί και εγώ να ανοίξω κάτι σχετικό, γιατί είναι από τα μεγαλύτερά μου θέματα και ίσως το πιο δύσκολό μου να κάνω πρόοδο, αλλά δεν το έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα. @klm17122015 πολύ με χαροποιεί που λες ότι το ξεπερνάς. Ανυπομονώ να ακούσω τι και πως....

----------


## klm17122015

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!

Θα ήθελα να γράψω και εγώ μερικά πράγματα σχετικά με την κοινωνική φοβία, την οποία θέλω να πιστεύω ότι έχω αφήσει για πάντα πίσω μου.
Εδώ και περίπου 2 μήνες, έχω κάνει απίστευτη πρόοδο, σε σημείο να μην έχω ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα να πάω να μιλήσω σε μια κοπέλα που κάθεται σε μια καφετέρια (οι παθόντες ξέρουμε πόσο δύσκολο ειναι αυτό για εμάς), να μην φοβάμαι ιδιαίτερα να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου, να μπορώ να εκφράζομαι ελεύθερα χωρίς να με ενδιαφέρει τι θα πούν οι άλλοι! Ακριβέστερο θα ήταν να έλεγα ότι όλα αυτά με λίγη δύναμη, είμαι πλέον σε θέση να τα κάνω. Θέλω να δώσω κουράγιο σε όλα τα παιδιά που έχουν αυτό το πρόβλημα και να τους διαβεβαιώσω ότι, όσο απίστευτο και αν τους φαίνεται αυτη τη στιγμή το ενδεχόμενο να ξεπεράσουν τον φόβο τους, είναι εφικτό να τα καταφέρουν. 
Είμαι 27 χρονων και υπέφερα από αυτην την τρομακτική κατάσταση απο τα παιδικά μου χρόνια. Όταν τελείωσα το λύκειο και πέρασα σε μια σχολή στην Αθήνα, πίστεψα ότι αυτη η αλλαγή θα με βοηθούσε να αλλάξω επιτέλους. Να μπορώ να βγαίνω χωρίς να φοβάμαι έξω, να πηγαίνω σε πάρτι, σε καφετέριες, σε κλάμπ κτλ. χωρίς να περνάνε αυτες οι καταστροφικές σκέψεις απ το μυαλό μου, που πάντοτε με νικούσαν. Ωστόσο τα πράγματα δεν εξελήχθηκαν όπως ήλπιζα... Κατάφερα να παω μόνο μερικές εβδομάδες στη σχολή, όπου δεν τολμούσα να μιλήσω σε κανέναν και ύστερα από κάθε παράδοση, γυρνούσα σαν κουρέλι πίσω στη φοιτητική εστία, πλήρως απογοητευμένος και χωρίς όρεξη για το οτιδήποτε. Στη φοιτητική εστία έμενα σε ένα δωματιάκι κλεισμένος όλη τη μέρα μέσα, χωρίς καμιά επαφή με τους υπόλοιπους φοιτητές που έμεναν εκεί και αποφεύγοντας την οποιαδήποτε επαφή μαζί τους. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι όποτε ήθελα να βγώ έξω απο το δωμάτιο, προσπαθούσα να ακούσω αν είναι κάποιος απο έξω στον διάδρομο, για να τον αποφύγω! Αυτή η κατάσταση συνεχίστηκε για περίπου έναν χρόνο, οπότε μετακόμισα με κάτι παιδιά που γνώριζα απο παλαιότερα σε ένα σπίτι πιο κοντά στο πανεπιστήμιο ελπίζοντας έτσι, ότι τα πράγματα θα άλλαζαν. Μάταια όμως. Η τάση μου να αποφεύγω τις καταστάσεις που μου προκαλούσαν τον φόβο, τον χειροτέρεψαν σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Πλέον φοβόμουν ακόμα και το να βγώ έξω. Στη σχολή δεν πάτησα σχεδόν καθόλου για πάνω απο δυο χρόνια και το είχα πάρει απόφαση ότι δεν θα ζούσα ποτέ την φοιτητική ζωή που ονειρευόμουν στο λύκειο... Όταν ξεκίνησε το 3ο έτος, εβάλα τα δυνατά μου, προσπάθησα όσο περισσότερο μπορούσα και άρχιζα να πηγαίνω πάλι σχετικά τακτικα στη σχολή. Ωστόσο πάλι ήρθε ενα περιστατικό σε ένα μάθημα που είχα πάει να παρακολουθήσω που με τσάκισε πραγματικά. Ήταν η πρώτη κρίση πανικού. Ο καθηγητής ρώτησε κάτι κατά τη διάρκεια ενός μαθήματος και εγώ ήξερα την απάντηση και ήθελα οπωσδήποτε να απαντήσω. Ο καθηγητής με είδε που σήκωνα δειλά το χέρι μου και μου έδωσε τον λόγο. Οι στιγμές που ακολούθησαν ήταν μάλλον οι εφιαλτικότερες που έχω ζήσει ποτέ. Ένιωσα να καρφώνονται πάνω μου 400 μάτια τα οποία περίμεναν να κάνω κάποιο λάθος για να με κοροιδέψουν και να αισθανθώ σαν σκουπίδι. Ένιωσα στο κεφάλι μου να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία και ένα ταρακούνημα σαν κομπρεσέρ να με κάνει κομμάτια. Μετά από αυτό γύρισα στο σπίτι στη μέση του μαθήματος, σε τραγική κατάσταση. Ήθελα μόνο να κοιμηθώ και να μην ξαναπατήσω ποτέ ξανά εκεί μέσα (στο πανεπιστήμιο). Μετά από αυτο αρχίσα να ψάχνω στο ίντερνετ πληροφορίες για αυτό που μου συνέβει. Κατάλαβα οτι δεν ήταν φυσιολογικό και ότι κάτι έπρεπε να κάνω. Για μερικές μέρες, έψαχνα απ το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ μέχρι που έπεσα για πρώτη φορά στον όρο κοινωνική φοβία. Αγόρασα 2 βιβλία σχετικά, τα οποία μελέτησα για μερικές μέρες. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τουλάχιστον να διαπιστώσω που βρισκόμουν και τι έπρεπε να κάνω για να αισθανθώ καλύτερα. Την μέρα που διάβασα το πρώτο βιβλίο διαπίστωσα ότι τα συμπτώματα έχασαν λίγο (ελάχιστα βέβαια) απ τη δύναμή τους πάνω μου. Πέρα από αυτό πάντως δεν είδα καμία βελτίωση. Συνέχιζα να τόσο μίζερα όπως και πριν και για τα επόμενα χρόνια. Για να μην σας κουράζω, μέχρι και σήμερα δεν έχω καταφέρει να πάρω το πτυχίο μου. Έκανα το στρατιωτικό μου (με μεγάλη δυσκολιά και αυτό) και απο τότε γύρισα πίσω στην πόλη μου.
Μετά απο ανεπιτυχείς επισκέψεις σε ψυχολόγους και ψυχιάτρους και έχοντας δοκιμάσει και αντικαταθληπτικά σε διάφορες εκδοχές βρήκα επιτέλους τον δρόμο μου. Η αρχή έγινε με κάποια 
σχετικά βίντεο που είδα στο youtube αλλά αυτά δεν θα ήταν ποτέ αρκετά να βοηθήσουν εάν δεν έβρισκα το κουράγιο να εκτεθώ στον φόβο μου. Να ρισκάρω την απόρριψη. Εντελώς αφθόρμητα έκανα το μεγάλο βήμα πρίν ακριβως δύο μήνες στη δουλεία μου. Πήγα σε μια κόπελα που μου αρέσει και δουλεύει κι αυτή εκεί, και της είπα ότι μου αρέσει και ότι θέλω να την γνωρίσω. Αυτός είναι πιστεύω ο καλύτερος τρόπος να βοηθηθεί ένα άτομο με κοινωνική φοβία. Το θέμα είναι ότι εκτείθεσαι σε έναν απ τους χειρότερους φόβους που έχουν άτομα με αυτή την φοβία και στο τέλος συνειδητοποιείς ότι “και τι έγινε δηλαδή , που η άλλη με απέρριψε;” Εξακολουθώ να είμαι εδώ, να ζώ και να αναπνέω και δεν έγινε τίποτα από αυτα τα φρικτά και καταστροφικά πράγματα που πίστευα ότι θα συμβούν! Βέβαια, πρέπει να πώ εδω, οτί χρειάστηκε περίπου ένα μισάωρο με σαρανταπέντε λέπτα για να καταλάβω ότι εδω κάτι σημαντικό έχει επιτευχθεί! Καθ όλη αυτή τη διάρκεια ένιωθα μία έντονη παράξενη ενόχληση στο στήθος και σαν να κατηγορούσα υποσυνείδητα τον εαυτό μου για αυτή την πράξη που τόλμησα. Μετά από δυό μέρες έκανα το δεύτερο πολύ σημαντικό βήμα. Πήγαμε με την παρέα μου για καφέ και εκεί δούλευε μια κοπέλα
πολύ εμφανίσιμη. Λίγο πριν φύγουμε σκέφτηκα να το τολμήσω να πάω να της μιλήσω αλλά δήλιασα. Βγαίνοντας έξω, πίεσα τον εαυτό μου, προσπαθόντας να ανακαλέσω στη μνήμη μου, αυτό 
που συνέβη δύο μέρες πρίν και αυτή η σκέψη μου έδωσε την ώθηση να το κάνω. Ήταν αρκετά δύσκολο αλλά πάλι δεν συνέβη τίποτα το συγκλονιστικό! Η κοπέλα αρχικά ψιλοσάστισε αλλά δεν ήταν αγενής. Μού είπε απλά ότι έχει φίλο αλλά ότι με ευχαριστεί πολύ για το ότι της μίλησα. Και αυτό ήταν όλο! Φεύγοντας αισθάνθηκα ακόμα καλύτερα απο την προηγούμενη φορά! Και αυτό γιατί συνειδητοποίησα ότι τέτοια πράγματα δεν τα τολμάνε τις περισσότερες φορές ούτε άτομα που 
δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα κοινωνικών φόβων. Μετά απο αυτό ξαναεκτέθηκα ακόμα μια φορά με παρόμοιο τρόπο και είδα τα συμπτώματα μου να μειώνονται ακόμα περισσότερο. Ελπίζω σε μερικούς μήνες να έχω ξεπεράσει εντέλως το πρόβλημα μου. Πιστέυω ότι είμαι σε καλό δρόμο.

----------


## User6494

Καλησπέρα νέο μέλος, απλώς ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι είμαι κ εγώ ομοιοπαθεις δηλαδή έχω κοινωνική φοβια, προσπαθώ να πηγαίνω κόντρα στο πρόβλημα αλλά δε βλέπω βελτιώσεις

----------


## klm17122015

Καλησπέρα User6494 ! Πως ακριβώς πηγαίνεις κόντρα στο πρόβλημά σου; Τι ακριβώς κάνεις;

----------


## User6494

Ότι φοβάμαι δηλαδή να πάω κάπου με κόσμο κτλ πηγαίνω κ ας μην είμαι άνετος κάπως έτσι

----------


## klm17122015

Και πολύ καλά κάνεις! Πότε ακριβώς όμως νιώθεις φόβο; Πότε είναι πιο έντονος; Γίνε λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος.

----------


## User6494

Είμαι 30 να παρουσιάσω κάτι ή να μιλήσω σε κόσμο μου είναι αδύνατο, αλλά και καθημερινές απλές δραστηριότητες με αγχωνουν δηλαδή να πάω για καφέ με παρέα η σε μια συγκέντρωση αγχωνομαι αλλά πιεζω τον εαυτό μου κ βγαίνω

----------


## klm17122015

πως μπορω να σου στειλω προσωπικο μηνυμα;

----------


## Deleted-150217

Πρέπει να γράψεις 50 μηνύματα για να μπορείς να στείλεις προσωπικό μήνυμα.Συγχαρητήρια που τα κατάφερες και εύχομαι η συνέχεια σου να είναι το ίδιο δυναμική

----------


## User6494

Δεν ξέρω είμαι καινούργιος εδώ

----------


## klm17122015

οκ, ευχαριστώ admforall! 

User6494 Φτιάξε μια λίστα με πράγματα που φοβάσαι να κάνεις και πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να μπορείς να κάνεις.
Μετά ιεράρχησε τα, από το ευκολότερο στο δυσκολότερο. Επίσης πολύ σημαντικό είναι να ενδίδουμε στα αρνητικά συναισθήματα όπως και στα θετικά. Εννοώ ότι όταν αισθάνεσαι
άσχημα ψυχολογικά ή όταν είσαι αγχωμένος να ΜΗΝ προσπαθείς να διώξεις αυτα τα συναισθήματα! Να μην λες μέσα σου δηλαδή, "δεν πρέπει να στεναχωριέμαι" ή "δεν πρέπει να σκέφτομαι έτσι". Δοκίμασε το! Θα δείς αλλαγή!

----------


## User6494

Ευχαριστώ φίλος για το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## pacific

> *Εντελώς αφθόρμητα έκανα το μεγάλο βήμα πρίν ακριβως δύο μήνες στη δουλεία μου. Πήγα σε μια κόπελα που μου αρέσει και δουλεύει κι αυτή εκεί, και της είπα ότι μου αρέσει και ότι θέλω να την γνωρίσω.* Αυτός είναι πιστεύω ο καλύτερος τρόπος να βοηθηθεί ένα άτομο με κοινωνική φοβία. Το θέμα είναι ότι εκτείθεσαι σε έναν απ τους χειρότερους φόβους που έχουν άτομα με αυτή την φοβία και στο τέλος συνειδητοποιείς ότι “και τι έγινε δηλαδή , που η άλλη με απέρριψε;” 
> *Μετά από δυό μέρες έκανα το δεύτερο πολύ σημαντικό βήμα.* Πήγαμε με την παρέα μου για καφέ και εκεί δούλευε μια κοπέλα
> πολύ εμφανίσιμη. Βγαίνοντας έξω, πίεσα τον εαυτό μου, προσπαθόντας να ανακαλέσω στη μνήμη μου, αυτό 
> που συνέβη δύο μέρες πρίν και αυτή η σκέψη μου έδωσε την ώθηση να το κάνω. Ήταν αρκετά δύσκολο αλλά πάλι δεν συνέβη τίποτα το συγκλονιστικό! *Η κοπέλα αρχικά ψιλοσάστισε αλλά δεν ήταν αγενής. Μού είπε απλά ότι έχει φίλο αλλά ότι με ευχαριστεί πολύ για το ότι της μίλησα.* Και αυτό ήταν όλο! 
> *Μετά απο αυτό ξαναεκτέθηκα ακόμα μια φορά με παρόμοιο τρόπο και είδα τα συμπτώματα μου να μειώνονται ακόμα περισσότερο.* Ελπίζω σε μερικούς μήνες να έχω ξεπεράσει εντέλως το πρόβλημα μου. Πιστέυω ότι είμαι σε καλό δρόμο.


Φίλε μου τι να πω; Πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια. Αν έχεις κι εσύ φοβία με τις γυναίκες και κοινωνική φοβία γενικά και έκανες τέτοια πρόοδο μέσα σε μόλις δύο μήνες είσαι αξιέπαινος. Εγώ με το που διάβασα απλώς τι έκανες άρχισε να με κόβει κρύος ιδρώτας. Να παω εγώ έτσι στην ψύχρα και να πω σε μια άγνωστη "γεια σου, σε είδα από μακριά και ήρθα να σου μιλήσω γιατί μου αρέσεις"... Μπορεί να λιποθυμήσω πριν ακούσω την απάντηση  :Wink:  . Κάποιος τρόπος θα υπάρχει σίγουρα να ξεκλειδώσω κι εγώ αλλά δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα. Μακάρι να είναι τόσο εύκολο όσο λες...

----------


## klm17122015

> Φίλε μου τι να πω; Πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια. Αν έχεις κι εσύ φοβία με τις γυναίκες και κοινωνική φοβία γενικά και έκανες τέτοια πρόοδο μέσα σε μόλις δύο μήνες είσαι αξιέπαινος. Εγώ με το που διάβασα απλώς τι έκανες άρχισε να με κόβει κρύος ιδρώτας. Να παω εγώ έτσι στην ψύχρα και να πω σε μια άγνωστη "γεια σου, σε είδα από μακριά και ήρθα να σου μιλήσω γιατί μου αρέσεις"... Μπορεί να λιποθυμήσω πριν ακούσω την απάντηση  . Κάποιος τρόπος θα υπάρχει σίγουρα να ξεκλειδώσω κι εγώ αλλά δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα. Μακάρι να είναι τόσο εύκολο όσο λες...


Ευχαριστώ φίλε pacific! Αφού μπόρεσα εγώ, σίγουρα μπορείς και εσύ! Το μόνο ζόρι είναι τα δευτερόλεπτα πρίν μπείς στη "φωτιά", μετά ανοίγεται ένας άλλος κόσμος στα μάτια σου. Συνειδητοποιείς, ανεξαρτήτως εάν δεχτεί ή όχι, ότι "οκ και τι έγινε που εκτέθηκα, και τι έγινε που αυτή είδε ότι είμαι αγχωμένος;" 
Γιατί νομίζεις ότι θα λυποθυμήσεις εαν κάνεις αυτο το πράγμα; Έχεις λυποθυμήσει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν; Μα, ακόμα και στην χειρότερη περίπτωση που αυτό συμβεί, είναι δυνατόν αυτό να σε βλάψει για πάντα;
Σκέψου το λίγο. Εαν το θές πραγματικά θα τα καταφέρεις και το γεγονός ότι ψάχνεσαι εδω, σημαίνει ότι το θες!

----------


## stefamw

Πασχω ανεκαθεν απο κοινωνικη φοβια, αλλα φιλε μου klm17122015 κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν πασχεις απο κοινωνικη φοβια, αλλα μονο απλα απο χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση.
Με αυτο το σκεπτικο, ενας που εχει καταθλιψη θα μπορει να σκεφτεται τωρα δεν εχω καταθλιψη και το επομενο δευτερολεπτο να ειναι χαρουμενος.
Αυτα που γραφεις με τις κοπελες μονο μεθυσμενος θα μπορουσα να τα κανω. Εδω ακομα και σε dating chat φοβαμαι να γραψω.
Μιλαω με κοσμο και κανω σαρδαμ, τρεμουν τα χερια μου, αναβολες για το στρατο παιρνω πριν καν προλαβω να μιλησω για το προβλημα μου που λεει ο λογος, οι ιατροι βλεπουν το φοβο στο προσωπο μου και το σωμα μου απο αυτη την καταρραμενη παθηση.

----------


## klm17122015

> Πασχω ανεκαθεν απο κοινωνικη φοβια, αλλα φιλε μου klm17122015 κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν πασχεις απο κοινωνικη φοβια, αλλα μονο απλα απο χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση.
> Με αυτο το σκεπτικο, ενας που εχει καταθλιψη θα μπορει να σκεφτεται τωρα δεν εχω καταθλιψη και το επομενο δευτερολεπτο να ειναι χαρουμενος.
> Αυτα που γραφεις με τις κοπελες μονο μεθυσμενος θα μπορουσα να τα κανω. Εδω ακομα και σε dating chat φοβαμαι να γραψω.
> Μιλαω με κοσμο και κανω σαρδαμ, τρεμουν τα χερια μου, αναβολες για το στρατο παιρνω πριν καν προλαβω να μιλησω για το προβλημα μου που λεει ο λογος, οι ιατροι βλεπουν το φοβο στο προσωπο μου και το σωμα μου απο αυτη την καταρραμενη παθηση.


Μα η χαμηλη αυτοπεποίθηση είναι αιτία της κοινωνικής φοβίας. Η ΚΦ πηγάζει απο την χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση. Άλλοι έχουν χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και αντί να είναι ντροπαλοί και παθητικοί είναι πολύ επιθετικοί! 
Αύτες οι συμπεριφορές που αναφέρεις τις έκανα και εγώ και μάλιστα σε πολυ υπερβολικό βαθμό! Αυτό που λες για τις κοπέλες, παλιότερα ούτε μεθυσμένος δεν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω! Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι και τώρα δεν θα είχα αγχός. Απλά θα ήταν διαχειρίσιμο. Όταν θέλεις κάτι και υπάρχει η περίπτωση να αποτύχεις, είναι φυσικό να υπάρχει λίγο άγχος. Από φιλο που έχω ρωτήσει σχετικά με το θέμα με τις γυναίκες, που δεν έχει κανένα θέμα κοινωνικής φοβίας μου έχει πει, ότι και αυτός έχει άγχος όταν πάει να προσεγγίσει μια κοπέλα, αλλά βέβαια δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με την δική μου και την δική σου περίπτωση.
Γενικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να ξεφορτωθείς την ΚΦ απ το να αρχίσεις να εκτείθεσαι σιγά σιγα, απ τον μικρότερο στον μεγαλύτερο φόβο. Μόνο έτσι ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να φοβάσαι. Μόνο τότε θα την νικήσεις οριστικά. Και να είσαι σίγουρος, ότι μπορείς!

----------


## Αιμιλία

Γεια σας παιδιά! Είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ και γράφτηκα αποκλειστικά για να το γράψω.

Πριν αρκετό καιρό διάβαζα αυτό το thread με πολύ έντονα συναισθήματα, από τη μία με χαρά επειδή ταυτιζόμουν και συνειδητοποιούσα ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι με το ίδιο πρόβλημα, από την άλλη η απελπισία μου καθρεφτιζόταν στην απελπισία των μηνυμάτων εδώ μέσα. 
Ήμουν κι εγώ πάντοτε συνεσταλμένος άνθρωπος αλλά όχι σε σημείο να επηρεάζεται η λειτουργικότητά μου στην καθημερινή ζωή. Το πρόβλημα εντάθηκε από τη στιγμή που έπιασα δουλειά, μία δουλειά που δεν μου άρεσε και που απαιτούσε αρκετές κοινωνικές και επικοινωνιακές δεξιότητες για να εξελιχθείς. Βλέποντας τους συναδέλφους γύρω μου και συγκρίνοντάς με μαζί τους άρχισα να νιώθω ανεπαρκής. Και όσο πιο ανεπαρκής ένιωθα, τόσο πιο πολύ απέφευγα να κάνω αυτά που με ζόριζαν με αποτέλεσμα να νιώθω όλο και χειρότερα και να δημιουργείται ένας φαύλος κύκλος. Παράλληλα, ωστόσο έκανα διάφορες δραστηριότητες στη ζωή μου, στις οποίες παρατηρούσα ότι δυσκολευόμουν αρκετά όταν υπήρχε έκθεση σε κόσμο, πχ παρουσίαση, ομιλία σε ξένη γλώσσα μπροστά στην τάξη κλπ
Δεν έδινα όμως ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Το ποτήρι ξεχείλισε όταν πήγαινα σε μία χορωδία και μου έλεγε ο δάσκαλος να τραγουδήσω μόνη μου μπροστά σε όλους. Μου το είπε μία, αρνήθηκα. Μου το είπε δύο, τρεις, σταθερή άρνηση εγώ. Ώσπου μια μέρα που έτυχε να κάθομαι μάλιστα με φάτσα όοολο το τμήμα να με κοιτάει, μου ξαναλέει να τραγουδήσω και νιώθω όλα τα μάτια πάνω μου και το αίμα να ανεβαίνει στο κεφάλι μου. (Του είπα αργότερα: Μπορείς εσύ καλέ μου άνθρωπε να τραγουδήσεις όταν νιώθεις στα πρόθυρα εγκεφαλικού :Wink:  Να μην σας τα πολυλογώ, έγινα καρπουζί όπως η ζακέτα μου και φυσικά δεν τραγούδησα. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά ντράπηκα τόσο πολύ με την αντίδρασή μου και με το ότι όλοι κατάλαβαν την υπερβολική ντροπή μου, που το να κάθομαι απέναντι τους για το υπόλοιπο του μαθήματος ήταν πραγματικά ένα μαρτύριο. Αφήστε που από το φόβο μου μην μου ξαναπεί να τραγουδήσω τσιμπούσα νευρικά το χέρι μου όλη την ώρα μέχρι που κοκκίνισε και μείναν πάνω του σημάδια. Αυτή η εμπειρία ήταν κάτι σαν τραύμα για μένα και δυστυχώς στη χορωδία δεν ξαναπήγα άλλη χρονιά παρόλο που μου άρεσε.

Μετά από αυτό έγινα ακόμα πιο ευαίσθητη σε περιστατικά έκθεσης. Όταν πάντρεψα τη φίλη μου και έγινα κουμπάρα με έπιασε ταχυκαρδία την ώρα που άλλαζα τις βέρες και γενικώς δεν ένιωθα άνετα μέσα σε τόσο κόσμο. Το περιστατικό που με έκανε να πω "ως εδώ, πάω σε ψυχολόγο" ήταν όταν πριν από συνέντευξη με έπιασε τρελή ταχυκαρδία με αρκετή διάρκεια και στη συνέντευξη ήμουν υπερβολικά τσιτωμένη. Εκεί κατάλαβα ότι δεν γίνεται να ζω έτσι, ότι κάτι πρέπει να κάνω. Να σημειώσω ότι είχα κάνει ήδη στο παρελθόν δύο φορές συνεδρίες με δύο διαφορετικές ψυχολόγους και δεν με είχαν βοηθήσει καθόλου. Αυτή τη φορά επέλεξα να πάω σε ψυχίατρο που είχε και ειδίκευση στη γνωσιακή - συμπεριφορική θεραπεία και τον οποίο εξακολουθώ να επισκέπτομαι εδώ και 10 μήνες.

Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ γιατί για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου νιώθω ότι η θεραπεία με βοηθάει. Για αυτό το λόγο αποφάσισα να γράψω εδώ, μήπως και βοηθηθεί και κάποιος άλλος. Κατ' αρχήν ο ψυχίατρος μου εξήγησε το μηχανισμό με τον οποίο δημιουργείται και συντηρείται η κοινωνική φοβία. Πριν από μια επικείμενη αγχωτική κατάσταση, πχ πριν από μία παρουσίαση, το άγχος αρχίζει σιγά-σιγά να αυξάνεται. Λίγο πριν από τη στιγμή της έκθεσης το άγχος κορυφώνεται και εκεί έχουμε δύο επιλογές: ή θα ζοριστούμε και θα προχωρήσουμε στην παρουσίαση όντας αγχωμένοι ή θα τα παρατήσουμε και θα νιώσουμε μεγάλη ανακούφιση που γλιτώσαμε από τη στρεσογόνα κατάσταση. Εάν λοιπόν επιλέξουμε τη δεύτερη επιλογή, την επόμενη φορά που θα έρθουμε αντιμέτωποι με μια κατάσταση που μας αγχώνει και ενθυμούμενοι την ανακούφιση που νιώσαμε την τελευταία φορά, είναι πιθανό να πούμε στον εαυτό μας: "Γιατί να περιμένω να κορυφωθεί το άγχος μου και να υποβάλλω τον εαυτό μου σε αυτό το βασανιστήριο; Καλύτερα ας παραιτηθώ από την προσπάθεια μια ώρα αρχύτερα". Και εγκαταλείπουμε, λίγο πιο νωρίς από την τελευταία φορά. Τις επόμενες φορές, κατ΄αναλογία, θα εγκαταλείπουμε όλο και πιο νωρίς μέχρι που στο τέλος δεν θα ξεκινάμε καν την προσπάθεια, θα αποφεύγουμε τελείως να εκτεθούμε σε μια κατάσταση που μας αγχώνει. Και εδώ είναι τώρα το επίμαχο σημείο: *Όση ανακούφιση μας κάνει να νιώθουμε η αποφυγή της προσπάθειας στιγμιαία, προσωρινά και βραχυπρόθεσμα, άλλη τόση απελπισία, άγχος και αίσθημα ανικανότητας θα μας δημιουργήσει μακροπρόθεσμα το γεγονός ότι πλέον μας είναι αδύνατον να ανταπεξέλθουμε σε καταστάσεις που μας αγχώνουν.*

Κατ'ευθείαν μου έγραψε solben, το οποίο είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό που δρα βοηθητικά στην κοινωνική φοβία καθώς περιορίζει και τα σωματικά συμπτώματα (κοκκίνισμα, ταχυκαρδίες κλπ), καθώς και xanax. Στη συνέχεια, μου είπε ότι για να το ξεπεράσω σιγά-σιγά θα πρέπει να εκτίθεμαι σταδιακά σε καταστάσεις που με αγχώνουν και άρχισα να κάνω τα πρώτα δειλά μου βήματα από καταστάσεις που μου προκαλούσαν λίγο άγχος βαθμιαία σε καταστάσεις που μου προκαλούσαν μεγάλο άγχος. Η έκθεση φαίνεται βουνό στα μάτια κάποιου που έχει κοινωνική φοβία αλλά με βοήθησε να κάνω την αρχή το xanax που με χαλάρωνε και το γεγονός ότι ο γιατρός έλεγε ότι δεν έχει σημασία αν αγχωθώ κατά τη "δοκιμασία", μετράει μόνο να την φέρω εις πέρας. Και έτσι λοιπόν, οι πρώτες δοκιμασίες γίνανε (τύπου να κάνω μια ερώτηση μπροστά σε όλη την τάξη) και καθώς αυτές καταγράφηκαν στον εγκέφαλό μου, ως περιστατικά στα οποία εκτέθηκα και δεν έπαθα τίποτα, μπόρεσα να συνεχίσω και σε πιο δύσκολες. Η επανάληψη επίσης βοηθάει, όσο πιο συχνά εκτίθεσαι, τόσο πιο πολύ απευεσθητοποιείσαι. Σύντομα έκοψα τελείως το xanax και συνέχισα στα πιο δύσκολα, έκανα και κάποιες παρουσιάσεις και παρατηρούσα ότι όσο πιο πολλές και πιο συχνά έκανα τόσο πιο άνετα ένιωθα. Σε αυτό το σημείο, να δώσω συγχαρητήρια σε κάποιους που έγραψαν παραπάνω ότι χωρίς να πάνε σε ειδικό κατάλαβαν από μόνοι τους ότι η επαναληπτική έκθεση βοηθάει και το παλέψανε μόνοι τους. Παιδιά, πραγματικά μπράβο, φαίνεται ότι είστε και έξυπνοι και δυνατοί αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το πολεμάτε μόνοι σας. Πάτε σε έναν ειδικό (τον σωστό για σας) και θα κάνετε τη ζωή σας πολύ πιο εύκολη. Αν δηλαδή είχατε πονόδοντο, δεν θα πηγαίνατε στον οδοντίατρο? Στη δικιά μας περίπτωση είναι ο εγκέφαλος και οι νευροδιαβιβαστές που θέλουν λίγη ρύθμιση, δεν μπορείτε να τους φέρετε στα ίσα τους με τη δύναμη της σκέψης, όπως δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε σφράγισμα με τηλεπάθεια. Θέλει ειδικό, φάρμακα και προσπάθεια.

Εκτός από τα παραπάνω ο ψυχίατρος με βοήθησε να εντοπίσω πολλά γνωστικά λάθη που έκανα (για παράδειγμα ταύτιζα το αίσθημα της ντροπής με δική μου ανεπάρκεια και αναξιότητα ενώ κατάλαβα ότι στην ουσία πρόκειται για άγχος που συνδέεται με κοινωνικές επαφές, δεν είναι το ίδιο να θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου ανεπαρκή με το να τον θεωρείς αγχωμενο. Ή έκανα ας πούμε το λάθος του "πρέπει": Πρέπει να μιλάω όσο οι άλλοι και να είμαι τόσο κοινωνική όσο οι συνάδελφοι μου αλλιώς δεν αξίζω. Τώρα πλέον σκέφτομαι ότι η αξία του κάθε ανθρώπου δεν καθορίζεται από την κοινωνικότητα και την ομιλιτικότητά του και ότι κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και αυτό με βοήθησε να με αποδέχομαι πολύ καλύτερα). Επίσης, με έβαλε στη διαδικασία να καταγράφω συστηματικά τις σκέψεις που με φόβιζαν και να τις αντικαθιστώ με άλλες πιο προσγειωμένες και πιο χρήσιμες (για παράδειγμα, εγώ σκεφτόμουν ότι για να θεωρώ πετυχημένη μια παρουσίαση έπρεπε να μην αγχωθώ καθόλου κατά τη διάρκεια της και να είμαι πολύ άνετη, τώρα πλέον σκέφτομαι ότι δεν πειράζει αν αγχωθώ λίγο ή περισσότερο στην παρουσίαση, αρκεί να την φέρω εις πέρας και έχω στο νου μου κατά τη διάρκεια να επικεντρώνομαι αποκλειστικά σε αυτά που θέλω να πω και όχι στο τι μπορεί να σκέφτονται αυτοί που με βλέπουν). 

Συγνώμη για το μεγάλο κείμενο, αλλά πραγματικά εύχομαι να σας φανούν έστω και λίγο χρήσιμα τα παραπάνω. Κι εγώ η ίδια διάβαζα το thread πελαγωμένη πριν λίγο καιρό και το θεώρησα χρέος μου να βοηθήσω οποιονδήποτε έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Από τη θεραπεία ας μην περιμένουμε θαύματα αλλά σίγουρα μπορούμε να δούμε μεγάλη βελτίωση στο πρόβλημά μας.

----------


## John11

> Εάν λοιπόν επιλέξουμε τη δεύτερη επιλογή, την επόμενη φορά που θα έρθουμε αντιμέτωποι με μια κατάσταση που μας αγχώνει και ενθυμούμενοι την ανακούφιση που νιώσαμε την τελευταία φορά, είναι πιθανό να πούμε στον εαυτό μας: "Γιατί να περιμένω να κορυφωθεί το άγχος μου και να υποβάλλω τον εαυτό μου σε αυτό το βασανιστήριο; Καλύτερα ας παραιτηθώ από την προσπάθεια μια ώρα αρχύτερα". Και εγκαταλείπουμε, λίγο πιο νωρίς από την τελευταία φορά. Τις επόμενες φορές, κατ΄αναλογία, θα εγκαταλείπουμε όλο και πιο νωρίς μέχρι που στο τέλος δεν θα ξεκινάμε καν την προσπάθεια, θα αποφεύγουμε τελείως να εκτεθούμε σε μια κατάσταση που μας αγχώνει.


Θα διατυπώσω το ίδιο κείμενο στα μπλε με άλλο τρόπο. Δηλαδή, σου λέει να μην οπισθοχωρείς και να εκτίθεσαι σε μια κατάσταση που σε αγχώνει. Μα αυτό δεν έκανες στην ουσία ως τώρα?? Σε όλα τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρεις δεν έκανες πίσω.
Φαίνεται "λογική" η διατύπωσή του, αλλά είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο του σωστού. Παράκληση, σκέψου το μόνη σου. 

Ξέρεις, το 90% ή το 95% του κόσμου αν τους βάλεις να πάνε σε μια τηλεοπτική εκπομπή χωρίς υποστήριξη από φίλους, συγγενείς, κλπ, δεν θα μπορέσουν να πάνε. Αν τους βάλεις με το ζόρι θα πάθουν κοινωνική φοβία στο τέλος. 

Αν για παράδειγμα στη χορωδία είχες κάποιο άτομο να σε υποστηρίξει, το άγχος σου θα ήταν λιγότερο και αυτό δεν θα αποτελούσε "θέμα". Αποτέλεσε "θέμα" γιατί δεν είχες την υποστήριξη. Όχι γιατί οπισθοχώρησες...

Δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα να πάθεις από το να νομίζεις ότι αυτό που σου είπε είναι το σωστό. Λογικοφανές είναι, (με τον τρόπο που έχουμε μεγαλώσει και έχουμε μάθει από την κοινωνία). Αλλά καθόλου λογικό.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δηλαδή, σου λέει να μην οπισθοχωρείς και να εκτίθεσαι σε μια κατάσταση που σε αγχώνει. Μα αυτό δεν έκανες στην ουσία ως τώρα?? Σε όλα τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρεις δεν έκανες πίσω.


Ναι και εγώ κατάλαβα ότι αυτό έκανε με διάφορα παραδείγματα, αλλά η Αιμιλία μπορεί να είχε στο μυαλό της και περιπτώσεις πιο στρεσογόνες για κείνη που έκανε πίσω και δεν τις έγραψε......η δεν είχε φτάσει στο σημείο ακόμα να μην πηγαίνει...........Αλλά μήπως σαν χαρακτήρας δεν έκανε πίσω και για αυτό βοηθήθηκε? Γιατί και στη χορωδία επέμεινε αρκετά πριν φύγει και κουμπάρα έγινε , και συνέντευξη........και μετά μπορεί να έκανε και πιο δύσκολα, παρουσίαση κλπ ......... Άσε που μπορεί να ένιωθε υποστήριξη από συνανθρώπους σε όλα αυτά, στην κουμπαριά ας πούμε....δεν το εξηγεί........

----------


## Αιμιλία

Θα προσπαθήσω να τα εξηγήσω καλύτερα.

John11, όντως ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι όσο πιο πολύ εκτίθεσαι σε μια κατάσταση που σε αγχώνει, τόσο πιο πολύ τη συνηθίζεις και τόσο πιο πολύ τα συμπτώματα άγχους υποχωρούν. Εγώ πριν πάω στο γιατρό έκανα το αντίθετο, δηλαδή απέφευγα τέτοιου είδους καταστάσεις. Ανέκαθεν το έκανα αλλά άρχισα να το κάνω πολύ έντονα με το που βρήκα δουλειά. Για παράδειγμα, απέφευγα να πηγαίνω σε επαγγελματικά ραντεβού με πελάτες και αν πήγαινα αισθανόμουν σαν σκουληκάκι, ντρεπόμουν και δεν μιλούσα σχεδόν καθόλου. Ή απέφευγα να παραβρίσκομαι σε πολυμελή meeting με συναδέλφους και όταν αναγκαζόμουν να πάω έτρεμα για το τι θα πω, τι θα μου πούνε και πως θα αντιδράσω. Δηλαδή, δεν απέφευγα να πάω στη δουλειά μου (αν και θα το ήθελα, αλλά πήγαινα για ευνόητους λόγους!), αλλά απέφευγα να κάνω αυτά που με φόβιζαν και με άγχωναν. Σε αυτό συνέβαλλαν πολλοί παράγοντες, όπως η εσωστρέφεια μου, η αντιπάθειά μου για τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά και η έλλειψη φιλοδοξίας. Εάν όμως τα έκανα επανειλημμένα αυτά τα πράγματα, παρακάμπτοντας το φυσιολογικό άγχος που νιώθει ο καθένας στην αρχή, όταν πρέπει να αντεπεξέλθει σε κάτι που του είναι άγνωστο, σιγά σιγά θα αποκτούσα και μια μικρή εμπειρία και το άγχος μου θα μειωνόταν. Αυτό ακριβώς που είπε ο γιατρός δηλαδή. Εγώ όμως απέφευγα να εκτεθώ στους φόβους μου, παρόλο που αυτό μακροπρόθεσμα με έκανε να νιώθω χάλια και μου έφερνε μόνο προσωρινή ανακούφιση, με αποτέλεσμα να παγιωθεί η συμπεριφορά μου, να πιστέψω ότι αυτά τα πράγματα είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να κάνω, να νιώθω ανεπαρκής και η αυτοπεποίθησή μου να πιάνει πάτο. Όταν φτάσεις σε αυτό το σημείο είναι δύσκολο να σπάσεις μόνος σου τον φαύλο κύκλο.

Όσον αφορά τη χορωδία, βλέπω ότι σου δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση ότι δεν έκανα πίσω. Αυτό όμως που με φόβιζε δεν ήταν το να παρευρεθώ και να τραγουδήσω μαζί με όλους τους άλλους, αλλά το να τραγουδήσω μόνη μου ένα άγνωστο τραγούδι (όπου σίγουρα θα έκανα τονικά λάθη) μπροστά σε όλους. Άρα το ότι πήγαινα στη χορωδία δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έκανα πίσω, το ότι δεν κατάφερνα να ανοίξω το στόμα μου και να τραγουδήσω ακόμα και χάλια σημαίνει ότι έκανα πίσω στο φοβικό ερέθισμα. Βάσει της θεωρίας του γιατρού, αν τραγουδούσα μία, δυο, τρεις, πέντε, δέκα στο τέλος θα "απευεσθητοποιούμουν" και θα μπορούσα να το κάνω χωρίς άγχος. Στην περίπτωση μου, βέβαια, η συμπεριφορά που είχα υιοθετήσει στη δουλειά και η πολύ αρνητική εικόνα που είχα σχηματίσει για τον εαυτό μου, με άλλα λόγια το γόνιμο έδαφος για την κοινωνική φοβία μου, νομίζω πως δεν θα μου επέτρεπαν να τα καταφέρω μόνη μου να παραβλέψω τα έντονα σωματικά συμπτώματα και να δοκιμάσω πολλές φορές μέχρι να τα καταφέρω. Χρειαζόμουν βοήθεια με φάρμακα και τροποποίηση του τρόπου σκέψης μου. Ούτε αυτό που λες John11 ισχύει για την υποστήριξη γιατί ήμουν εκεί μαζί με τη φίλη μου (η οποία είναι και ο λόγος που είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω το καρπουζί μου χρώμα τις στιγμές εκείνες). Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι δεν είχα υποστήριξη, το θέμα είναι το άγχος της έκθεσης και της κριτικής με ισοπέδωνε.

Μετά από την τραυματική αυτή εμπειρία, η κοινωνική φοβία χειροτέρεψε. Πράγματα που μέχρι τότε τα έκανα με λίγο σχετικά άγχος, πλέον μου δημιουργούσαν σωματικά συμπτώματα, όπως ταχυκαρδία, έντονο κοκκίνισμα, τραύλισμα και ένταση. Το ότι έγινα κουμπάρα για αυτό το ανέφερα, γιατί ενώ παλιότερα θα ήταν μια κατάσταση που απλά θα με άγχωνε, παρατήρησα ότι με άγχωσε περισσότερο, έπαθα ταχυκαρδία και απέφευγα να μιλάω σε αγνώστους. Δηλαδή, δεν είναι ότι πριν πάω στο γιατρό είχα τόσο έντονο πρόβλημα που δεν θα μπορούσα να αναλάβω το ρόλο της κουμπάρας και παρόλα αυτά δεν έκανα πίσω και τα κατάφερα, όπως μάλλον καταλάβατε, αλλά το ότι αυτή η κοινωνική κατάσταση μου απέδειξε ότι χειροτέρεψα όσον αφορά το κοινωνικό μου άγχος και τα συμπτώματά του. Το ίδιο έγινε και με τη συνέντευξη. Εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα ταχυκαρδίες στη ζωή μου και να 'μουν τώρα, να μου ανοίγουν την πόρτα για συνέντευξη και η καρδιά μου να βαράει σαν ταμπούρλο και να μην μπορώ να συγκροτηθώ και να ελέγξω τον εαυτό μου. Δηλαδή, πράγματα που προηγουμένως τα αντιμετώπιζα με σχετικά λίγο άγχος, πλέον μου προκαλούσαν τόσο άγχος που τα σημάδια εκδηλώνονταν στο σώμα μου.

Και μετά ήρθε η απόφαση να πάω στο γιατρό, ο οποίος ευτυχώς με βοήθησε πολύ με τον τρόπο που περιέγραψα παραπάνω. Ελπίζω τώρα να έγινα περισσότερο κατανοητή. Τελικά, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να περιγράψεις κάτι γύρω από το οποίο για σένα πολλά πράγματα είναι αυτονόητα και γνωστά μες στο κεφάλι σου αλλά για τους άλλους προφανώς όχι. Είμαι περίεργη να δω αν και τώρα εξακολουθείτε να έχετε ενστάσεις για τη θέση του ψυχολόγου ότι όσο εκτίθεσαι σε αυτό που φοβάσαι τόσο μειώνεται το άγχος και αν έχετε είμαι εδώ για να τις συζητήσουμε  :Smile:

----------


## cdeleted29517

Αιμιλία και μόνο που πήγαινες στην χορωδία , παρότι είχες τον ΄κίνδυνο΄ να σου πουν 'τραγούδα' σημαίνει πολλά............
Όταν λες τροποποίηση του τρόπου σκέψης τι εννοείς? δηλαδή τι άλλαξε?
Εγώ λέω ναι όταν εκτίθεσαι συχνά αλλά να την παλεύεις κιόλας σωματικά,με φάρμακα δεν ξέρω, αλλιώς μπορεί να είναι χειρότερο.....να μεγαλώσει στο κεφάλι σου δηλαδή αν την πατήσεις μια φορά( δεν σου βγει μιλιά κλπ)

----------


## John11

> Βάσει της θεωρίας του γιατρού, αν τραγουδούσα μία, δυο, τρεις, πέντε, δέκα στο τέλος θα "απευεσθητοποιούμουν" και θα μπορούσα να το κάνω χωρίς άγχος.


Αναφέρομαι σε αυτό, γιατί είναι το ευκολότερο. 
Από πότε η απευαισθητοποίηση (η μετάφρασή της είναι η αναισθησία ή αν το θες πιο μαλακά ή μη ευαισθησία) αποτελεί προτέρημα? Αλλάζουμε λίγο τις λέξεις, κάνουμε μια απλή εκλογίκευση και προχωράμε προς την καταστροφή! Η μη ευαισθησία είναι καταστροφή. Δεν θα το εξηγήσω εδώ γράφοντας, σκέψου το.




> Μετά από την τραυματική αυτή εμπειρία, *η κοινωνική φοβία χειροτέρεψε*. Πράγματα που μέχρι τότε τα έκανα με λίγο σχετικά άγχος, πλέον μου δημιουργούσαν σωματικά συμπτώματα, όπως ταχυκαρδία, έντονο κοκκίνισμα, τραύλισμα και ένταση.


Και έτσι, -εσύ μαζί με την καθοδήγηση του ψυχιάτρου-, αποφάσιες να αποκτήσεις στη ζωή σου *και άλλες τέτειες εμπειρίες*? Μπορείς να διαβάσεις και να καταλάβεις αυτό που εσύ έγραψες?




> Ούτε αυτό που λες John11 ισχύει για την υποστήριξη γιατί ήμουν εκεί μαζί με τη φίλη μου (η οποία είναι και ο λόγος που είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω το καρπουζί μου χρώμα τις στιγμές εκείνες). Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι δεν είχα υποστήριξη, το θέμα είναι το άγχος της έκθεσης και της κριτικής με ισοπέδωνε.


Υποστήριξη. Υποστήριξη δεν είναι αυτό. Υποστήριξη είναι -ακόμα κι αν σέρνεσαι κάτω- ο άλλος να είναι δίπλα σου και να είναι χαρούμενος που είναι δίπλα σου. Και να μην αφήσει τη ντροπή του να τον επηρεάσει. Αυτό είναι η υποστήριξη. Ας μην το πω με περισσότερο έντονο τρόπο.
Ψάξε να το βρεις τώρα, ψάξε τον τρόπο να το δημιουργήσεις τώρα. Όσο νωρίτερα τόσο καλύτερα. Αυτό λείπει, το ξέρεις?




> Τελικά, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να περιγράψεις κάτι γύρω από το οποίο για σένα πολλά πράγματα είναι αυτονόητα και γνωστά μες στο κεφάλι σου αλλά για τους άλλους προφανώς όχι.


Αυτό ισχύει για άλλους, για αρκετούς άλλους που έχεις γνωρίσει, ίσως για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους που έχεις γνωρίσει στη ζωή σου. Όχι για μένα. Έχω κοινωνική φοβία ή αγοραφοβία ή όποια άλλη λέξη ή περιγραφή θέλεις, και δεν έχω "απευαισθητοποιηθεί".

Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί πήγες σε ένα ψυχίατρο/ψυχολόγο? Για να επιβεβαιώσεις αυτά που η ίδια σκεφτόσουνα και πριν πας? Αυτά που άκουσες σου άρεσαν, γιατί είναι αυτά τα ίδια που έχεις/είχες στο μυαλό σου και πριν. Σου φάνηκε η εξήγηση που σου έδωσε έξυπνη. Γιατί σου φάνηκε έξυπνη αφού αυτό έχεις και εσύ στο μυαλό σου? Γιατί είναι ένας ψυχίατρος/ψυχολόγος και αυτός "ξέρει"?

Δυστυχώς στο κείμενο δεν είναι εύκολο να τα γράψεις σωστά, αναλυτικά, με όλη την εξήγηση που μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει όταν μιλάει. Αυτά που σου είπα, είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου, για να σωθείς.

----------


## Αιμιλία

Πήγαινα cube μου, πήγαινα αλλά η ψυχή μου το ξέρει τι τραβούσα κάθε φορά. Ένα πραγματικά βασανιστήριο. Πήγαινα όχι από πείσμα ότι θα συνηθίσω και θα μου περάσει το άγχος (τότε δεν έκανα θεραπεία και δεν το σκεφτόμουν καν αυτό) αλλά γιατί πραγματικά μου άρεσε πολύ η χορωδία και ήθελα να συμπεριφέρομαι σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος που όταν του αρέσει κάτι δεν το αποφεύγει. Μπορεί να σου φαίνεται θετικό το γεγονός και μόνο ότι πήγαινα αλλά σήμερα έτσι όπως βλέπω πια τα πράγματα καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν ήταν και το καλύτερο που μπορούσα να κάνω γιατί ενώ ήμουν ένας άνθρωπος με κοινωνική φοβία που με άγχωνε ένα meeting με συναδέλφους, ξαφνικά έπρεπε να αντιμετωπίσω μία κατάσταση πολύ μεγαλύτερης έκθεσης που με άγχωνε πολύ περισσότερο. Ήταν σαν να σου λέει κάποιος ιεράρχησέ μου τις φοβίες σου από το 1 ως το 10 και ξαφνικά αφού κάνεις το 1 πρέπει αμέσως μετά να κάνεις το 10. Ε, για αυτό και έπαθα το κοκομπλόκο.

Για αυτό χρειάζεται ο θεραπευτής, για να σε κατευθύνει και να προχωρήσετε μαζί σίγα-σιγά. Αρχικά με τη βοήθεια των φαρμάκων (κατά περίπτωση φυσικά) να μπορέσεις να κάνεις μικρά βηματάκια, να αντιμετωπίσεις αρχικά αυτά που σε αγχώνουν λιγότερο, μετά λίγο περισσότερο, να τα επαναλαμβάνεις όσο πιο συχνά γίνεται, μέχρι να συσσωρεύσεις αρκετές θετικές εμπειρίες όπου έχεις φέρει εις πέρας αγχωτικές κοινωνικές καταστάσεις, και να νιώσεις δυνατός να συνεχίσεις στα πιο δύσκολα και χωρίς τη βοήθεια των φαρμάκων. 

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε αυτό που λες ότι αν δεν την παλεύεις και έχεις έντονα σωματικά συμπτώματα δεν πρέπει να πιέζεσαι γιατί θα γίνεις χειρότερα. Αν όμως φτάσεις σε αυτό το σημείο, δύσκολα ξεπερνάς τη φοβία μόνος σου. Εκεί χρειάζεται το χεράκι βοηθείας από το γιατρό, ο οποίος σου δίνει αρχικά φάρμακα για να κατευνάσουν τα σωματικά συμπτώματα και να σου επιτρέψουν να κάνεις τα "εύκολα", τα λιγότερο αγχωτικά, μέχρι να συνεχίσεις σε πιο δύσκολα, έτσι ώστε ο εγκέφαλος να γράψει θετικές εμπειρίες όπου εσύ τα καταφέρνεις σε κοινωνικές καταστάσεις, είτε με λίγο άγχος είτε με περισσότερο, και να "χτίσεις" μια αυτοπεποίθηση η οποία θα σε βοηθήσει και μετά τη διακοπή των φαρμάκων, με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι συνεχίζεις να εκτίθεσαι σε κοινωνικές καταστάσεις και δεν γυρνάς σταδιακά στο γνωστό μοτίβο της αποφυγής. Γενικά, εκτός από τα φάρμακα θέλει επιμονή, εξάσκηση και επανάληψη. Αυτό το κομμάτι της θεραπείας λέγεται συμπεριφορικό και είναι το πιο σημαντικό. Εστιάζει στη συμπεριφορά του ασθενή, ο οποίος δεν πρέπει να αφήνει τις μαύρες σκέψεις του να κατευθύνουν τη συμπεριφορά του. Πρέπει να έχει ως στόχο να τους επιβάλλεται και να τις αγνοεί και να είναι αυτός που συνειδητά επιλέγει τη συμπεριφορά του: πχ Ας λένε οι φωνές στο κεφάλι μου ότι με κρίνουν όλοι όταν κάνω παρουσίαση, εγώ θα τις αγνοήσω και θα επικεντρωθώ στο στόχο μου, να ολοκληρώσω την παρουσίαση όσο πιο καλά μπορώ, με λιγότερο ή περισσότερο άγχος, δεν έχει σημασία, σημασία έχει να πετύχω το στόχο μου, να τελειώσω την παρουσίαση. Αυτό φυσικά θέλει εξάσκηση και το point εδώ είναι ότι το πιο σημαντικό δεν είναι η σκέψη άλλα η πράξη, όχι το τι θα σκεφτώ αλλά πώς θα συμπεριφερθώ.

Όσον αφορά τον τρόπο σκέψης αλλάζει αργά και σταδιακά με τη βοήθεια του γιατρού. Έγραψα κάποια παραδείγματα στο πρώτο ποστ. Αυτό αποτελεί το γνωσιακό κομμάτι της θεραπείας και θα το αναλύσω αύριο γιατί έγραψα πολλά και πήγε αργά!

----------


## Αιμιλία

John11 τώρα είδα και τη δική σου απάντηση. Όταν λέω απευαισθητοποίηση δεν εννοώ αναισθησία αλλά, ας το πούμε, απενεργοποίηση των μηχανισμών συναγερμού απέναντι στο φοβικό ερέθισμα. Αποβολή δηλαδή των σωματικών και ψυχολογικών αρνητικών συμπτωμάτων απέναντι σε κάτι που μας φοβίζει και το νιώθουμε πολύ περισσότερο απειλητικό από ό,τι είναι.
Από εκεί και πέρα εγώ περιγράφω μια επιστημονική μέθοδο που εμένα με βοήθησε στο πρόβλημά μου. Αναλύω το πρόβλημά μου ακριβώς όπως το βίωσα καθώς και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο προσπαθώ να το αντιμετωπίσω μαζί με τον θεραπευτή μου, γιατί θεωρώ πως ίσως βοηθηθούν και άλλοι άνθρωποι. Εάν εσύ βρίσκεις αυτή τη μέθοδο ανούσια και θεωρείς ότι δεν σου ταιριάζει, κανένα πρόβλημα, δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί μου επισημαίνεις συνεχώς ότι είναι σκάρτη μια διαδικασία η οποία εμένα ήδη με έχει βοηθήσει. Όταν με κάτι διαφωνούμε ή δεν μας αρέσει, δεν μειώνουμε τον συνομιλητή μας, ούτε μιλάμε με επιθετικό τόνο εάν θέλουμε να έχουμε έναν εποικοδομητικό διάλογο. Εάν πάλι δεν θέλουμε, κρίμα είναι να χαραμίζουμε το χώρο εδώ μέσα και το χρόνο των αναγνωστών.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Να σου πω εσύ κάπου λες ότι έκανες ερωτήσεις μέσα στην τάξη....από κει ξεκίνησες ας πούμε? Δλδ έκανες ερωτήσεις για αυτόν τον σκοπό ? Ή το λες ως παράδειγμα?
Ποιο είναι το 1 ας πούμε που ξεκίνησες και σε ποιο 5 πχ έφτασες? γιατί το κουμπαριλίκι και η παρουσίαση είναι ψηλά νομίζω στη λίστα........

----------


## John11

> Όταν με κάτι διαφωνούμε ή δεν μας αρέσει, δεν μειώνουμε τον συνομιλητή μας, ούτε μιλάμε με επιθετικό τόνο εάν θέλουμε να έχουμε έναν εποικοδομητικό διάλογο. Εάν πάλι δεν θέλουμε, κρίμα είναι να χαραμίζουμε το χώρο εδώ μέσα και το χρόνο των αναγνωστών.


Δεν ήταν καθόλου σκοπός μου να σε μειώσω ή να μιλήσω επιθετικά. Και νομίζω ότι δεν έκανα κανένα από τα δύο.

> Εάν εσύ βρίσκεις αυτή τη μέθοδο ανούσια και θεωρείς ότι δεν σου ταιριάζει, κανένα πρόβλημα, δεν 
> καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί μου επισημαίνεις συνεχώς ότι είναι σκάρτη μια διαδικασία η οποία εμένα 
> ήδη με έχει βοηθήσει.

Μα δεν ήθελα να σου πω για μια ανούσια μέθοδο. Για επιζήμια μίλησα. Αλλά, αυτή είναι απλά η δική μου άποψη.

----------


## Αιμιλία

> Μα δεν ήθελα να σου πω για μια ανούσια μέθοδο. Για επιζήμια μίλησα. Αλλά, αυτή είναι απλά η δική μου άποψη.


Αυτό είναι το περίεργο, ότι διαβάζεις μια θετική εμπειρία σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορική-γνωσιακή θεραπεία και χωρίς αυτός που την έγραψε να έχει πει ούτε ένα αρνητικό, εσύ προσπαθείς ντε και καλά να την βγάλεις επιζήμια. Εάν έχεις δοκιμάσει εσύ ο ίδιος αυτή τη μέθοδο και την βρήκες επιζήμια, θα ήταν καλύτερο να μας γράψεις για την δικιά σου εμπειρία παρά να προσπαθείς να ακυρώσεις τη δικιά μου. 




> Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί πήγες σε ένα ψυχίατρο/ψυχολόγο? .... Γιατί είναι ένας ψυχίατρος/ψυχολόγος και αυτός "ξέρει"?


Ναι, ακριβώς για αυτό πήγα, γιατί ο ψυχολόγος έχει σπουδάσει την επιστήμη αυτή που ασχολείται και μελετά εδώ και αιώνες την ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά και προσπαθεί να δώσει λύση στα προβλήματα του ανθρώπινου ψυχισμού με μεθόδους που επαληθεύει ξανά και ξανά, με γνώσεις που συσσωρεύει στο πέρασμα των χρόνων, με έρευνα και μεθοδικότητα. Ξέρεις, δεν είμαστε τόσο μοναδικοί όσο νομίζουμε. Αυτά που μας ταλαιπωρούν και μας φαίνεται ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει, τα έχουν περάσει χιλιάδες άνθρωποι πριν από εμάς. Τόσοι πολλοί που αναπτύχθηκε ολόκληρη επιστήμη για να μπορεί να τα αντιμετωπίσει. Ένας ψυχολόγος είναι εκπαιδευμένος στο να αναγνωρίζει τα αίτια των βασάνων μας, είτε αυτά οφείλονται σε οργανικά αίτια είτε σε λανθασμένες γνωστικές διεργασίες. Είναι εκπαιδευμένος και στο πώς θα μας βοηθήσει. Είναι αυτός στον οποίο πρέπει να στραφούμε όταν δεν μπορούμε να εξηγήσουμε γιατί φερόμαστε με έναν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ο οποίος μας κάνει να υποφέρουμε γιατί αυτός μπορεί να δει τα λανθασμένα μοτίβα που κρύβονται πίσω από τη συμπεριφορά μας και ο στόχος είναι να τα δούμε κι εμείς. Είναι λογικό λοιπόν να "ξέρει" καλύτερα από εμάς, αν συνέβαινε το αντίθετο θα σήμαινε ότι δεν είναι καλός επαγγελματίας.

Αν τώρα κάποιος έχει πάει σε ψυχολόγο και δεν έχει βοηθηθεί, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλος ο κλάδος είναι σκάρτος. Μπορεί να μην του ταίριαζε ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος θεραπείας ή ακόμα και ο συγκεκριμένος θεραπευτής, μπορεί να έπεσε σε κακό ψυχολόγο, μπορεί να διέκοψε τη θεραπεία πριν την ολοκλήρωσή της ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Εγώ με την τρίτη προσπάθεια βρήκα το θεραπευτή και τη μέθοδο που μου ταίριαζε, ήταν χρονοβόρο και σχεδόν είχα χάσει τις ελπίδες μου. Και σίγουρα δεν πρέπει κάποιος επειδή δεν βοηθήθηκε ο ίδιος να θεωρεί ότι δεν μπορεί να βοηθηθεί κανείς στον κόσμο, να απαξιώνει όλο τον κλάδο και να προτρέπει στους γύρω του να μην καταφύγουν σε ψυχολόγο για να αντιμετωπίσουν το πρόβλημά τους.

----------


## John11

> Ναι, ακριβώς για αυτό πήγα, γιατί ο ψυχολόγος έχει σπουδάσει την επιστήμη αυτή που ασχολείται και μελετά εδώ και αιώνες την ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά και προσπαθεί να δώσει λύση στα προβλήματα του ανθρώπινου ψυχισμού με μεθόδους που επαληθεύει ξανά και ξανά, με γνώσεις που συσσωρεύει στο πέρασμα των χρόνων, με έρευνα και μεθοδικότητα.


Προσπάθησα να ξεκινήσω να σου πω -αλλά και για άλλους- κάποια πράγματα που έχω δει και έχω καταλάβει. Όμως δυστυχώς δεν έχω πολλή διάθεση και δεν μπορώ να αφιερώσω πολύ χρόνο σε αυτό, γιατί απαιτεί αρκετή σκέψη και προσοχή στο τι θα γράφω. Δυστυχώς έχω πολλά προβλήματα να λύσω στη ζωή μου και η επιβίωση καθώς και το μέλλον γενικότερα μπορώ να σου πω ότι μου απορροφούν αρκετή από την ενέργεια. Αν ήταν πριν 5 χρόνια θα σου έγραφα κατεβατά, αλλά τώρα δυσκολεύομαι.
Εσύ, δεν έδωσες τόση σημασία τόσο σε αυτά που έγραψα, αλλά στο συνολικό συμπέρασμα. Γι' αυτό και η απάντησή σου αναφέρεται σε δύο πράγματα: το ότι ο ψυχολόγος/ψυχιάτρος είναι αυτός που μπορεί να καθοδηγήσει κάποιον, και στο ότι η μέθοδος αυτή είναι καλή.

Η αλήθεια είναι πως έγραψα πολύ λίγα. Αλλά sorry δεν μπορώ να επιμείνω όπως σου είπα.
Πάντως μπορώ να σου πω, ότι όταν πριν αρκετά χρόνια πήγα σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο "χοροπηδούσα" από τη χαρά μου με αυτά που μου είπε. Και είχα πει σε πολλούς τι ωραία που τα λέει. Μάλιστα, έπεισα και την αδελφή μου να πάει στον ίδιο. Μετά ένα χρόνο είχα αλλάξει γνώμη. Και μετά από 5 χρόνια είχα αλλάξει ακόμα πιο πολύ γνώμη.

----------


## makspeed

Καλησπέρα παιδιά είμαι καινούργιο μέλος, είμαι 30 χρονών και εχω και εγώ κοινωνική φοβία τα τελευταία τρια χρόνια, μπήκε στην ζώη μου αυτή η φοβία πολυ ύπουλα και αθόρυβα, αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι οτι στην εφηβεία μου δεν είχα τέτοια θέματα και μου εμφανίστηκε στα 30. Τέλος πάντων, διάβασα οσα γράψατε σε αυτό το θέμα (της κοινωνικής φοβίας) ειδα να έχω πολλά κοινά με τους περισσότερους. Έχω ξεκινήσει εδω και ενα μήνα για δευτερη φορα θεραπεία με την γνωστή μεθοδο της γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική, η πρωτη φορα που έκανα δεν είδα διαφορα ίσως επειδή δεν ήμουν προετοιμασμένος μάλλον, δεν ξέρω, το φόρουμ παντως με εχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολυ,........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ironman

πιστευω οτι η κοινωνικη φοβια εχει να κανει πολυ με την αυτοεκτιμηση που εχει ο καθενας και το ποσο αυστηρος ειναι με τις σκεψεις τους πχ εγω ειμαι σχετικα λιγομιλητος κλειστος ανθρωπος οταν θα πω κατι θα το πω δεν ειμαι ενθουσιωδης και παραστατικος αν και θελει λιγο δουλιτσα αυτο να μιλας λιγο παραπανω να βαζεις και καμια σαλτσα το θεμα μου ποιο ειναι οτι δεν νοιωθω ανετα πχ με καποια νεα παρεα η νοιωθω αβολα με ατομα που για καποιο λογο τα θεωρω σημαντικα χανω τα λογια μου πολλες φορες και μερικες φορες προβαρω απο μεσα μου τι θα πω αυτο βεβαια συμβαινει μεχρι να νοιωσω ανετα αλλα ειναι πολυ εκνενευριστικο ακομα και αυτο πιστευω ειναι θεμα χαμηλης αυτοπεποιθησης και αυτοεκτιμησης

----------


## Mauroslosk

Γεια σου Joker.
Την ιστορια αυτην την βιωσα πρωτη φορα με το χορτο.Οταν ολα κιλουσαν υπεροχα για παρα πολυ καιρο ξαφνικα ενιωσα ολα αυτα που ειπες και αρχισε να φαινεται και στην συμπεριφορα μου.Κολλαγα σε ακυρες στιγμες και ηταν αστειο.Γενικα πολυ καλαμπουρι εχω φαει για αυτον τον λογο αρνουμενος να εξηγησω τι συμβαινει γιατι πιστευα οτι θα με βγαλουν τρελο.Ο καθενας κοιταει να πιαστει απο καθε σου αδυναμια τουλαχιστον στον δικο μου κυκλο ηταν καπως μπερδεμενα τα πραγματα.Οι φιλοι σου πως το διαχειριζοντε?Τους εχεις μιλησει?

----------


## Mauroslosk

βέβαια δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με την δική μου και την δική σου περίπτωση.
Γενικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να ξεφορτωθείς την ΚΦ απ το να αρχίσεις να εκτείθεσαι σιγά σιγα, απ τον μικρότερο στον μεγαλύτερο φόβο. Μόνο έτσι ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να φοβάσαι. Μόνο τότε θα την νικήσεις οριστικά. Και να είσαι σίγουρος, ότι μπορείς![/QUOTE] ΤΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ!!

----------


## koritsi83

Δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο συναίσθημα στον κόσμο.
Το μισώ. Έχει καταστρέψει τη ζωή μου

----------


## IreneGi

Εσείς δηλαδή γράφετε εδώ με άνεση;

----------


## elis

Εγω ναι συνηθωσ δε προσεχω τι λεω κακο αυτο

----------

